# New Burson Conductor - V2 and V2+



## SunWarrior

Did you see that Burson is coming out with the next generation of their Conductor headphone amp (also preamp and, if you want, DAC)?
  
 This is a more powerful version of the current Conductor Virtuoso.
 The V2 is headphone amp and preamp, while the V2+ adds the ESS chip DAC.
  
 I saw on Part-Time Audiophile that the initial batch of units is available at a discount on Indiegogo.
 That's here: Conductor V2
  
 Now, I've been very pleased by the Conductor Virtuoso that I have in my secondary system, used for all three functions.
  
 Does this interest anyone else?
  
 Dave, who has found that both the quality of Burson audio equipment and the good people who run the company make him happy


----------



## Burson Audio

Thanks for all the support Head-fi from fellow Head-Fier. Please do come and check out this campaign and give us feedback / questions.


----------



## Matias

I wonder if the V2 is a significant upgrade to the Soloist?


----------



## Hifi59

I'm in line to buy one so long as it has the same sound signature as the Soloist but with more power. No other amp mates as well with LCD headphones than a Burson in my experience.o thought their was going to be 3 tiers though.
All I see is the basic amp/ preamp (V2) and the V2+ with Dac.


----------



## iDesign

sunwarrior said:


> Did you see that Burson is coming out with the next generation of their Conductor headphone amp (also preamp and, if you want, DAC)?
> 
> This is a more powerful version of the current Conductor Virtuoso.
> The V2 is headphone amp and preamp, while the V2+ adds the ESS chip DAC.
> ...


 
  
 I just saw this on Burson's website as well. Their Indigogo campaign is interesting because it seems Burson is seeking to lower the price of the V2 to $999 and the V2+ to $1499 which is 25% less than the Conductor Virtuoso. I felt the performance of the Conductor Virtuoso was already decent and I'm surprised its been discontinued so quickly.  
  
 https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/conductor-v2-usb-soundcard-8watt-head-amp-preamp#/


----------



## Middy

A new generation and affordable Burson headphone Amp dac.

I was trying to figure out how to start a thread but it's done 8^).

I am gutted I can't afford or can't take advantage of a superb opportunity. A no brainer without risk...

At least I got the chance to get the ball rolling with a dollar.

Good luck all @ Burson, not that you need it. 8^)

Kind regards
Dave P


----------



## SuperDuke

I've been a Burson fan since the original HP amp came out and still have a 160D.  The only downside to my 160D is the stepped attenuator that pops when turning the knob.  I keep contact cleaner handy and spray it every so often and it's not bad.  Looks like this issue will be worked out in the new models w/ a different attenuator.
  
 Really looking forward to hearing the new Conductor.  in the video- Does anyone know what the large component next to the New conductor is? looks like some kind of outboard power supply but I could not find it on the Burson site.  I'm guessing that does not come w/ the new Conductor.


----------



## Middy

Just a note, got some CAIG DEOXIT today after doing some research. Just the little tubes red and gold. See IFI IPURIFIER 2 Thread. Better sound..

It worked nice, but I saw that the spray version works on Pots YouTube... Just wish I could get a Burson..
Good luck and keep smiling...


----------



## iDesign

superduke said:


> Does anyone know what the large component next to the New conductor is? looks like some kind of outboard power supply but I could not find it on the Burson site.  I'm guessing that does not come w/ the new Conductor.


 
  
 Technically Burson reused still images of the Conductor Virtuoso throughout the video (see here). That suggests the new V2 and V2+ share the Conductor Virtuoso's old 6mm aluminum enclosure. By using one enclosure across the product range, it will be easier for Burson to order higher quantities of raw materials and parts to keep the costs down. The product next to it is the Timekeeper Virtuoso which is a power amp/monoblock designed to power speakers. 
  
 http://www.bursonaudio.com/products/timekeeper-virtuoso/


----------



## SuperDuke

Wow! the TImekeeper Virtuoso has a tractor tire for a transformer.  That would make the HE6 do pony tricks.  $3500.00-  Oh well...


----------



## Matias

Timekeeper is a speaker amp.


----------



## Audio Addict

The pages are up on their website.
  
 http://www.bursonaudio.com/products/conductor-v2/
  
 http://www.bursonaudio.com/products/conductor-v2-plus/


----------



## oatp1b1

matias said:


> Timekeeper is a speaker amp.


 
 Yes? HE-6 can/should be connected to speaker tabs for the best results.


----------



## bary

Just smashed the buy button on the V2+. Can't wait to get my copy!


----------



## Ormia

Does anyone know if the V2 is user- upgradeable to V2+ afterwards?


----------



## Matias

ormia said:


> Does anyone know if the V2 is user- upgradeable to V2+ afterwards?


 
 "Upgrade in a Snap
 If you want more from the Conductor V2, upgrading is a snap! With our modularized design, a reference class DAC PCB can be added which allows for TOS link, Coaxial Input that supports up to 24bit 192K of input. Furthermore, you could add the latest XMOS USB module that supports most IOS & Android devices, up to 32bit/364K sampling, 256DSD and DXD. Once all digital options are included, the reference class V2 becomes a V2+."
 http://www.bursonaudio.com/products/conductor-v2/


----------



## SuperDuke

ormia said:


> Does anyone know if the V2 is user- upgradeable to V2+ afterwards?


 
 looks like it is.  from the Burson website:
  
Upgrade in a Snap If you want more from the Conductor V2, upgrading is a snap! With our modularized design, a reference class DAC PCB can be added which allows for TOS link, Coaxial Input that supports up to 24bit 192K of input. Furthermore, you could add the latest XMOS USB module that supports most IOS & Android devices, up to 32bit/364K sampling, 256DSD and DXD. Once all digital options are included, the reference class V2 becomes a V2+


----------



## Middy

I had to buy my Mrspeakers Ethers, but this is killing me... Keep up the good work BURSON 8^)


----------



## SuperDuke

Burson if you are out there please keep us updated.  Hope the V2 is delivered on time.
  
 thanks!


----------



## Ormia

Looks pretty cool, but wish the V2 was a fully balanced design.


----------



## Middy

Burson Insider...One thing about IDGG and crowd funding is hands on review.
Could you get John Darko to give a small review. Get a bit more momentum behind this campaign. 
Pedigree isn't an issue just more mass market appeal and exposure.

Good luck
Dave


----------



## robertsong

Just received the email about the campaign. Anybody know if there will be a PCM1793 option? Will the "old" board fit?


----------



## wakka992

middy said:


> Burson Insider...One thing about IDGG and crowd funding is hands on review.
> Could you get John Darko to give a small review. Get a bit more momentum behind this campaign.
> Pedigree isn't an issue just more mass market appeal and exposure.
> 
> ...




Hi Dave,
I'm no Burson insider but in the next few days I'll receive my Burson Conductor V2+ I bought directly from Burson Audio in January.

Back in November when there was no Indiegogo champaing but I wanted to buy a Conductor Virtuoso, I contacted Burson Audio directly and they told me to wait a few months because they where developing a new Amp/DAC that included juicy new feature such as improvement from they're newly designed SS V5 discrete opamp. I was in no hurry to get the old conductor with the new one coming out, so I waited.

I loved SS V5 sound in my xonar essence one, so it'll be a win-win situation!
I'm sure you're interested, so I'll post some pics when I get it.


----------



## Middy

That's very kind of you and nice of Burson to give a heads up. I begged the wife to let me get a ETHER so I have to watch this from afar and miss out.
IDGG is becoming a spring board for new company's and good early advertising using fans to show others what it can do. For a reduced fee you become a positive advocate. This is a no risk IDGG option, gutted I am missing out.

 But if you can't support a small firm in this community what's the point. 

I hope it does everything you want

Good luck
Dave


----------



## wakka992

Yhea, it was very kind of Burson to tell me to wait before pulling the trigger on the Conductor Virtuoso! I was just lucky to contact them before buying from an Italian reseller the virtuoso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
 I trusted them and waited a couple of month, I'm sure it'll pay out!
 Don't worry, it'll do just everything I want: DAC, amp and pre-amp; the exactly things my xonar did.
 I'm sure it'll make my Senn HD650 and HiFiman HE-400i shine like no other amp before... or so I hope!


----------



## Ormia

Does anyone know where the V2+ ships from? Would there be an import tax if purchased from the US?


----------



## wakka992

ormia said:


> Does anyone know where the V2+ ships from? Would there be an import tax if purchased from the US?


 
 Hi Ormia,
 my Conductor V2+ shipped from Derrimut, Australia, and it's now blocked at the custom for a document check.
 I'll pay a custom fee, so yes, I assume you'd have to pay an Import tax too if you purchase from the US.
 You should contact Burson Audio for further consultation on that.


----------



## Ormia

@ wakka992, thanks!
  
  
 Some other questions that I have...
  
 Will the new Sabre Dac and xmos usb interface work with the old conductor (V1)?
  
 Will the older dacs work on the V2?
  
 Is it possible to convert the voltage from 110v to 220v from the switch on the back of the amp?


----------



## wakka992

@Ormia
I don't really know about the first two question, as I never bothered with it since I was getting the V2+. Still, contact Burson for further help.
About the third one I think it is possible to change the voltage, as in the photo there's the switch on the back. Still, before answering for good I'll have to see how my V2+ looks like.
Sorry I can't help but seriously consider emailing Burson, they are great guys!


----------



## Burson Audio

ormia said:


> Does anyone know where the V2+ ships from? Would there be an import tax if purchased from the US?


 

 Hi Ormia, 
  
 Thanks for the question. We have our own US operation in the US located in South California. All unit sales in Northern America will be ship from there so no worry about duty and tax. 
  
 Dennis


----------



## Burson Audio

ormia said:


> @ wakka992, thanks!
> 
> 
> Some other questions that I have...
> ...


 

 Hi Ormia, 
  
 Thanks for the question. The new SABRE DAC implementation and the USB module will not work with the older V1 version. Just like the Conductor V1 the V2 does have a main voltage switch for 110V and 220V AC.
  
 Dennis


----------



## ChetB

Hello Dennis,
  
 Two questions:
  
 1. I live in Europe and would love to be able to benefit from the indiegogo offer. Would that be possible without incurring the VAT/import charges, or in other words could I participate and have the V2+ shipped from within Europe (as I believe you do with your other products)?
  
 2. What would be the expected price in euros, outside of the indiegogo offer (would the 1499 convert to 1499 euros)?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Kornasteniker

Hi,
  
 Just wondering if there is a chance to get a black anodized version of the Amp? Would be very cool not only because of the color match between the Burson and other components. The engraved symbols would be much easier to read with a black background too.
  
 Greetings,
 KoRnasteniker


----------



## Matias

@Burson Audio , is there a reason or design philosophy why the headphone amps are always single-ended and not balanced?


----------



## Hifi59

matias said:


> @Burson Audio
> , is there a reason or design philosophy why the headphone amps are always single-ended and not balanced?




I recently asked that question and got this response

We don't provide it in XLR because the current 8.2W design has already pushed our aluminum case to the limit. Balance has been on our mind for years but we havn't yet thought of a way to realise our design ideals, yet house it in a form that the market can accept. : ) 

Best regards,


----------



## Matias

I guess the new V2s get quite warm during operation then.


----------



## Middy

Is it expensive for a female xlr to 6.5mm adapter?


----------



## wakka992

Hi guys!
 yesterday the Conductor V2+ arrived when I was going out for dinner.
 I just had the time to try it with my Hifiman HE-400i for a couple of tracks... I left home grinning  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 It was really amazing! The He-400i are quite efficient to drive, but boy how they sound when provided with some serious Watt!!!!
 I left it burnin through all night, later I'll give it a good relaxed listen and I'll report back.


----------



## wakka992

matias said:


> I guess the new V2s get quite warm during operation then.


 
 Hi matias,
 as you say the V2+ gets warm to the touch while operating for few hours, and I've left it burnin all night long. Nothing to be worried about, it's not burning hot, and the heat is really dissipated in an uniform way.
 I've touched warmer amp before, and I think all watt powerhouse like this one gets hot while operating


----------



## Matias

Sure, I have the Soloist and know how the chassis dissipates, but the V2s should be a little warmer still.
Congrats on yours!


----------



## ChetB

> I live in Europe and would love to be able to benefit from the indiegogo offer. Would that be possible without incurring the VAT/import charges, or in other words could I participate and have the V2+ shipped from within Europe (as I believe you do with your other products)?


 
  
 Can anybody shed some light on this? Thanks!


----------



## Middy

Nice to see in the wild units and people starting to enjoy good design and engineering. Can't wait for impressions... Good luck with it..8^)


----------



## wakka992

chetb said:


> Can anybody shed some light on this? Thanks!


 
 Don't know guys, I'm from Italy and mine shipped from Australia but I've contacted Burson personally before the Indiegogo champaign. Maybe you'll have different treatment. Send them a mail or wait for Burson Insider to reply.


----------



## wakka992

middy said:


> Nice to see in the wild units and people starting to enjoy good design and engineering. Can't wait for impressions... Good luck with it..8^)


 
 It's really good indeed. Haven't used that much, but I've shuffled through my collection this morning and watched a couple of GoT bluray episode (they have DTS MA 5.1) and it was glorious! I tried both with Senn HD650 & Hifiman HE-400i.
 Still too early for review, but I'm favourably impressed.
 Plus the remote is quite useful, you just lie on the couch and don't have to get up to change volume.


----------



## LepakVT

On the indiegogo page, the difference between the $850 vs $899 V2 is just the extra bit of contribution support? Same product, right?


----------



## Audio Addict

lepakvt said:


> On the indiegogo page, the difference between the $850 vs $899 V2 is just the extra bit of contribution support? Same product, right?


 
  
 Yes.  The $850 is only for the 1st 20 while the 899 would be if they sold out of the 1st 20 or you wanted to contribute an additional 50.


----------



## Audio Addict

I asked a few questions that I thought others may be interested in regarding the Conductor v2 and v2+:
  
 Could I ask if basically the v5 is built into the new Conductor?  Also I would be interested in why not design around the physical v5 so that if you develop a v6, the Conductor could be upgraded?
  
*Burson: Yes, the DNA of the V5 is in there.  However, the V5 was designed to plug into many different machines and work in many different applications. The CV2 is purpose built.  Hence there are even less components on its discrete signal path.  Not using any general purpose building blocks, even our own is our design approach. : ) *
   
 Not that I really need any more equipment but what has the focus of the competition been for the headphone amplifier and the DAC?  If you are shooting for reference quality how would you compare it against the Cavalli Audio line of headphone amplifiers?  
  
*Burson: I think our design can be competitive against other designs in the price range. : ) *
  
 On the DAC side, I am not sure of the competition.  I have several of the LH Labs products using the ESS latest DAC chip and they are good at their price points but I am not sure I would consider them reference.  I still generally prefer to go back and listen to my PS Audio PWD MKII or even older Meridian 808.2i that don't do all the higher end files like DSD.    
  
*Burson: The ESS9018 can be implemented in many different ways.  Our approach, in our own opinion is the most analogue sounding.   The way we like it.  *

  
  
 From a US service standpoint, this seems more of a direct sales approach rather than through any dealers given the Indiegogo campaign is  only 15% off the expected retail price.  Will there be any US service facilities if something did happen to a unit?

  
*Burson: The Indigogo campaign ends in 29 days and that's it.  In April, when the V2 is ready, they will be selling through our dealers network as usual and as for warranty, our sales office is in Southern California where our sales team and our warranty guys have been servicing the US market since 2012. : )  the Lycans selling in North America are assembled in Southern California. *


----------



## Audio Addict

kornasteniker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if there is a chance to get a black anodized version of the Amp? Would be very cool not only because of the color match between the Burson and other components. The engraved symbols would be much easier to read with a black background too.
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1 on this option


----------



## Middy

Nice points raised, keep it coming...

Dave 8^)


----------



## vegan

I would be curious to know how the CV2+ fairs on DSD. If anyone has the chance to compare it to any DSD-capable DAC, please share


----------



## wakka992

Hi guys,
 had time to open up the Conductor V2+ case, here's a couple of shots!
  

 Here's with my He-400i on top of it. Nicely finished, minimal design
  

 Here's the internals, with the two big toroidal and the new ES9018S DAC board. You can see the big bad-ass capacitor of the Amp board beneath the DAC board
  

 Here's the new ES9018S DAC board, it seem's that the design changed compared to the old Virtuoso's ES9018S DAC board. Maibe that's why it's not pin compatible with older Conductor.
 On the right corner of the last photo you can see the new Xmos 6 core USB module.
  
 I didn't take any shot beneath the DAC board as I'd have to unscrew a couple of things, but I can see Burson has done a great work in organizing space inside the aluminium case.


----------



## wakka992

vegan said:


> I would be curious to know how the CV2+ fairs on DSD. If anyone has the chance to compare it to any DSD-capable DAC, please share


 
 I'll look into DSD as soon as I understand how to work it out. Sorry, I'm a newbie to the DSD world


----------



## wakka992

audio addict said:


> I asked a few questions that I thought others may be interested in regarding the Conductor v2 and v2+:
> 
> ........................
> 
> ...


 
 I can voucher for that, really a different sounding implementation of ESS DAC from burson audio.
 I've had myself some LH labs portable products such as Geek Out IEM and Geek Out 1000, but this is a completely different presentation of sound. You still keep the strong features of the ESS chip such as ultimate details presentation, but never in a dry/unengaging manners. One thing I noticed is that I found myself unconsciously stomping feet/keeping the rhythm all the time i listen to Conductor V2+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Returning on the presentation of sound, It reminds me the more analogue sound of a Burr Brown PCM instead of a pure Sabre ESS.
 Always keep in mind that I never had the opportunity to listen to any big ESS DAC before (such as Oppo Ha-1, GDAudio ecc..), only got to listen to the portable ESS dac I had such as Dragonly 1.2, GO IEM, GO 1000 and Oppo HA-2.


----------



## Middy

You should post a link on the IDGG comments of your review impressions. Nice overview and pics.

Your comments reflect what Burson do with thier products make it sound true the music as possible with an analogue feel. I only heard a Soloist after I got a second hand OPPO HA1, very nice sound from the Soloist. 

My money went on an Mr Speakers Ether.... not the wifes winter break....Time heals all purchases..

Keep the news coming...Good stuff Wakka.
Thanks..


----------



## Middy

If I can offer a tip as it really suprised me on my chain. Get a little tube of Caig Deoxit 2ml. Use a tiny amount on the 6.5mm and mini jacks on the HIFI MAN and your power IEC PINS and plug end. Leave a day then clean an repeat. See if it makes a difference.

Good luck
Dave..8^)


----------



## vegan

Appreciate getting your take on it Wakka. 
Enjoy 

I'm keen to get my hands on one and compare it to the original. But that may take a while. So for now, I'll have to hear it vicariously through the ears of those lucky enough to have one!


----------



## wakka992

middy said:


> If I can offer a tip as it really suprised me on my chain. Get a little tube of Caig Deoxit 2ml. Use a tiny amount on the 6.5mm and mini jacks on the HIFI MAN and your power IEC PINS and plug end. Leave a day then clean an repeat. See if it makes a difference.
> 
> Good luck
> Dave..8^)




Thanks for the tip. Never heard of this Caig Deoxit stuff, what is supposed to do? Improve conduction?


----------



## wakka992

middy said:


> You should post a link on the IDGG comments of your review impressions. Nice overview and pics.


 
 Sorry for my ignorance, but what's the "IDGG comments"?


----------



## Middy

Sorry there is a crowd funding campaign going for this new Burson Amp Dac.

INDIEGOGO. Search this and Burson


----------



## wakka992

Yes Middy, I'm aware of the Indiegogo campaign. I just didn't connected IDGG with Indiegogo 
Maybe I'll link the thread there


----------



## Middy

Sorry was abbreviated on the Seiun thread... Shame for IDGG viewers to miss a great review... More than one way to support a company than money..
Wish it wasn't true....8^/ lol


----------



## wakka992

middy said:


> Sorry was abbreviated on the Seiun thread... Shame for IDGG viewers to miss a great review... More than one way to support a company than money..
> Wish it wasn't true....8^/ lol


 
 Hi Middy, 
 I don't know how IDGG works, but can't you post there on the comment board the link to the thread here on headfi?


----------



## Middy

Np had to ask the author first...
Wakka industries 2016 copy right...
Might give Old Burson a boost...


----------



## wakka992

middy said:


> Np had to ask the author first...
> Wakka industries 2016 copy right...
> Might give Old Burson a boost...


 
 Go ahead Middy, you have my approval!


----------



## fb24601

Virtuoso has only been released for a year and there already has v2/v2+, suggest Burson work out a trade in upgrade plan for v1 with v2/v2+.


----------



## wakka992

fb24601 said:


> Virtuoso has only been released for a year and there already has v2/v2+, suggest Burson work out a trade in upgrade plan for v1 with v2/v2+.




Very unlikely...
Don't take it personally but I think that your reasonament is a bit faulty in an industry branch/sector such as Electronics/Audio-Video where new/improved products litteraly pops up like mushrooms.
It's the progress, and when you buy a product from this sector you are aware that you're product will be outperformed by a new one soon.
Though it's true that if you own a Conductor Virtuoso and a power hungry Hifiman HE-6 to drive the better amp section of the V2+ would be a great help!


----------



## nzvlam

Can anyone confirm that the ESS chip is in fact the 9018S?  I can't seem to find any reference from the Burson website or the IDGG page that confirms that.
  
 If simply say Sabre 32 DAC, and its the most expensive.  As far as I know, 9016 and 9018 are both "SABRE32" and if most expensive, I think the new 9038Pro or 9028Pro may be even more expensive than the 9018.


----------



## vegan

I understand the CV2+. does indeed use the ES9018.


----------



## wakka992

nzvlam said:


> Can anyone confirm that the ESS chip is in fact the 9018S?  I can't seem to find any reference from the Burson website or the IDGG page that confirms that.
> 
> If simply say Sabre 32 DAC, and its the most expensive.  As far as I know, 9016 and 9018 are both "SABRE32" and if most expensive, I think the new 9038Pro or 9028Pro may be even more expensive than the 9018.




I can confirm you that the conductor V2+ uses ESS9018S. If you zoom the photo I took of the internals you'll see the ESS chip.
This is just my personal speculation but I think that Burson decided to use the "older" ES9018S chip even if ESS released it's new DAC chip because they were more familiar with the design since they've already built the Conductor Virtuoso DAC board around ES9018S. I repeat it's just my speculation, so don't take that as true fact...
But I can see why they can still call the ES9018S the most expensive, since both ES9028PRO (who is "pin compatible" with the "older" ES9018S) and ES9038PRO are cheaper to the OEM then the ES9018S.


----------



## Middy

Wakka you are now famous on the Interwebbynet IDGOGO.
Yes try the Caig deoxit on every connection even the new Burson. USB, power cables headphones phone/ Dap..Anything that comes apart on your system. IPA clean then deoxit. Leave a few days and repeat...

Good luck all
Kind regards

Dave


----------



## fb24601

wakka992 said:


> Very unlikely...
> Don't take it personally but I think that your reasonament is a bit faulty in an industry branch/sector such as Electronics/Audio-Video where new/improved products litteraly pops up like mushrooms.
> It's the progress, and when you buy a product from this sector you are aware that you're product will be outperformed by a new one soon.
> Though it's true that if you own a Conductor Virtuoso and a power hungry Hifiman HE-6 to drive the better amp section of the V2+ would be a great help!


 

 well nothing personal, just business 
  
 burson has been quite unique in design and functionality being more lasting in the industry


----------



## nzvlam

wakka992 said:


> I can confirm you that the conductor V2+ uses ESS9018S. If you zoom the photo I took of the internals you'll see the ESS chip.
> This is just my personal speculation but I think that Burson decided to use the "older" ES9018S chip even if ESS released it's new DAC chip because they were more familiar with the design since they've already built the Conductor Virtuoso DAC board around ES9018S. I repeat it's just my speculation, so don't take that as true fact...
> But I can see why they can still call the ES9018S the most expensive, since both ES9028PRO (who is "pin compatible" with the "older" ES9018S) and ES9038PRO are cheaper to the OEM then the ES9018S.


 

 That's great, I personally own the first generation of the Conductor (pre-Virtuoso), and also the Lycan with the V5.  Love the sound, the customer support and philosophy on audio equipment.  Really looking forward to hearing how the Conductor V2 driving my HE-6 compare to the EF-6.  One more month to go!


----------



## peter123

My CV2+ should be in any day now so hopefully I'll be able to add som more impressions to the excellent ones posted by @wakka992  already


----------



## wakka992

peter123 said:


> My CV2+ should be in any day now so hopefully I'll be able to add som more impressions to the excellent ones posted by @wakka992  already


 
 Congrats, I'm looking forward to your impression about the V2+


----------



## SunWarrior

middy said:


> IPA clean then deoxit. Leave a few days and repeat...


 
  
 Hi Dave,
  
 "IPA" clean means what?
 That acronym is not clear to me at the moment.
  
 And when you note to leave a few days and repeat, is that leaving with the cable connected?
 Or with the cable not attached?
  
 Dave, who when he gets his unit will be comparing the CV V1 with Burr-Brown to the CV v2+ with ESS


----------



## Middy

I think Wakka already has his version I don't think he will get another DAC module. Iam sure Mr Burson can answer that.

IPA abbreviated isopropyl alcohol.
Use to clean off dust an grease first.
So Caig Deoxit works better. Small amounts of deoxit and leave 2 days. Then clean and use the gold. Inside and out on all connectors and cables. Anything that comes apart.... only small amounts....

Good luck, I am no expert....


----------



## vegan

Dave! Great to see you here. I'd recognise that golden retriever anywhere! Computer Audiophile seems all too quiet on the Burson front. 

I'd very much encourage you fine folk to post impressions and musings over there too. 

It would be nice to have some company as I await my turn to hear this new creation 
http://www.computeraudiophile.com/showthread.php?t=27763



sunwarrior said:


> Dave, who when he gets his unit will be comparing the CV V1 with Burr-Brown to the CV v2+ with ESS


----------



## wakka992

vegan said:


> I would be curious to know how the CV2+ fairs on DSD. If anyone has the chance to compare it to any DSD-capable DAC, please share


 
 Hi guys, figured out how to play DSD file on foobar with add-on.
 I'm downloading a couple of demo DSD track from "1 Bit Associacion", it's seems there's only classical music.
 I'll report back when finished listening, but I'm no classical music guru so I can't say what to expect from this...


----------



## Middy

Not sure if i like computer Audiophile.
They talk really posh and make you want to spend more money on USB cleaners.
IFI IPURIFIER 2 Now a wyred4sound RUR.
Not sure if it helps with a IFIP2... Might get a wyrd if I can find a dual review...

But I digress, put a link on the INDIEGOGO comments for people looking to search.
I can't get one so promoting Burson is my good deed for the year. I just have to wait for the kind Wakka to post so I can get my fix and live surreptitiously through him.


----------



## SuperDuke

any estimates of what power for the V2 would be driving the 50 ohm HE6s?


----------



## Audio Addict

superduke said:


> any estimates of what power for the V2 would be driving the 50 ohm HE6s?


 
  
 http://www.bursonaudio.com/products/conductor-v2/
  
 32 Ohm is rated at 4W
 100 Ohm rated at  1.46W
  
 Halving the 100 Ohm would double the wattage so a 50 Ohm would max out at 2.92W.


----------



## SuperDuke

we'll see if the V2 can drive the HE6 well.  Anyone tried the version 1 Conductor w/ the HE6?


----------



## Hifi59

superduke said:


> we'll see if the V2 can drive the HE6 well.  Anyone tried the version 1 Conductor w/ the HE6?




Yes. Well with the Soloist. Same amp. It's not powerful enough other than simple low to mid level sound levels at max gain and volume. Conclusion was its simply not powerful for any level of serious listening.

While Burson is touting the power capabilities of these new amps, I for one am genuinely concerned that they won't even be able to properly drive the new LCD-4 headphone which is a 200 ohm hp. At 200 ohms, the power output doesn't even reach a single watt as I understand it. With that being the case, Audeze recommended amps capable of at least 1-4 watts to drive them properly. I also understand that hp efficiency will affect this too,but I don't think these amps are gonna be anymore powerful than a $400-500 Schiit amp at best.

The Burson power output only looks good because it's rated at 16 ohms. I don't know very many high end headphones with that low of a load. Most other amp makers usually state their rating at 20-32 ohms.


----------



## vegan

Thanks Wakka for humouring me on the DSD front. But don't torture yourself with DSD recordings you don't like. Life is too short. 

One reason I like Computer Audiophile is for the iOS app.. But have found great bang for your buck tips about using better software and upsampling. Upsampling with Audirvana has given me terrific results that I could not part with. 

Middy - I hear you on the USB front. I have not tried the W4S RUR or IFI Purifier. I do own the UpTone Regen. It improved the clarity, texture and smoothness to the first Conductor. I have not removed it since. 

While the Regen focuses on cleaning up the signal feed from USB, other such devices may do more on the power front. Given the the Conductors already feed the USB boards with its own clean power, I wonder if it benefits as much as other DACs? But most curious to hear about anyone to have used them with the Conductor 

I shall post a link to the CA thread on the indiegogo link - good idea :vulcan_tone4:


----------



## wakka992

vegan said:


> Thanks Wakka for humouring me on the DSD front. But don't torture yourself with DSD recordings you don't like. Life is too short.


 
 Hi Vegan, don't worry I wasn't torturing myself that much!
 That said, I couldn't play demo DSD track from "1 Bit Associacion" as they are recorded in a strange DSD format that foobar2000 can't play...
 Instead I bought some DSD 256 stereo track from NativeDSD.com, some Bath Cello Suite V1


----------



## mlxx

hifi59 said:


> Yes. Well with the Soloist. Same amp. It's not powerful enough other than simple low to mid level sound levels at max gain and volume. Conclusion was its simply not powerful for any level of serious listening.
> 
> While Burson is touting the power capabilities of these new amps, I for one am genuinely concerned that they won't even be able to properly drive the new LCD-4 headphone which is a 200 ohm hp. At 200 ohms, the power output doesn't even reach a single watt as I understand it. With that being the case, Audeze recommended amps capable of at least 1-4 watts to drive them properly. I also understand that hp efficiency will affect this too,but I don't think these amps are gonna be anymore powerful than a $400-500 Schiit amp at best.
> 
> The Burson power output only looks good because it's rated at 16 ohms. I don't know very many high end headphones with that low of a load. Most other amp makers usually state their rating at 20-32 ohms.


 
  
 About the LCD-4, I wouldn't worry. Audeze say 1-4W for all the LCD series including the LCD3 which I can easily run from the original Conductor on mid volume at mid gain to very loud levels. If those specs were even remotely close then that wouldn't be possible. The Audeze King amp they rate at 6W at 20 Ohms so if the new Burson can't then the King probably won't too. Actually 99% of the headphone amplifiers out there won't even come close to 1-4W at 200 Ohms in their specs.
  
 I think the rating Audeze gives is referring to amplifier max power, so an amp that has max power in the range 1-4W. They are just trying to keep things simple thus why all the LCD series say the same thing, they make no sense otherwise.
  
 I see you have a LCD-4 and a Soloist Mk 2, how do they match up?


----------



## vegan

Glad you found something you like in DSD Wakka :thumbsup_tone3:

I have never heard DSD. But I have quite a few DSD recordings that I have been down sampling to PCM on the fly via Audirvana. I often prefer these to their PCM copies in hi-rez. Being able to play native DSD is the biggest reason for my excitement over the CV2+. Of course the IFI Nano and the like are making DSD affordable. I wonder how the CV2+ stacks up with other DSD DACs. 

If anyone wants to compare DSD to PCM, 2L offer free samples in various formats. I nice way to test your system. Although, of limited possibilities for those of us without a DSD-capable DACs... 

http://www.2l.no/hires/



wakka992 said:


> Hi Vegan, don't worry I wasn't torturing myself that much!
> That said, I couldn't play demo DSD track from "1 Bit Associacion" as they are recorded in a strange DSD format that foobar2000 can't play...
> Instead I bought some DSD 256 stereo track from NativeDSD.com, some Bath Cello Suite V1


----------



## Middy

It's all good the DSD hood.
DSD free in the wild us rare. They have horns I believe..
Thanks for the link..


----------



## Kornasteniker

superduke said:


> we'll see if the V2 can drive the HE6 well.  Anyone tried the version 1 Conductor w/ the HE6?


 
  
 I tried the HE-6 with the new Soloist SL MKII last weekend at the Head Fi meet in Vienna. And for me personal the Soloist SL can drive the HE-6 at high gain at a moderate to loud volume level from 11 o'clock and above. So I personally wouldn't need a more potent amp for the HE-6. I think that the V2/V2+ is very able to drive the HE-6, unless you want to suffer from severe hearing damage after the linstening session. But as I don't own the V2, I can't guarantee that it would be louder than the Soloist SL MKII (I ain't doubt it though).
  
 Btw.: I was very shocked that the new Moon Neo 450H wasn't able to drive the HE-6 with sufficient power. I had to turn the volume to a near max at high gain to listen to the HE-6 properly...
 Strange, isn't it?
  
 Greetings, KoRnasteniker


----------



## Hifi59

mlxx said:


> About the LCD-4, I wouldn't worry. Audeze say 1-4W for all the LCD series including the LCD3 which I can easily run from the original Conductor on mid volume at mid gain to very loud levels. If those specs were even remotely close then that wouldn't be possible. The Audeze King amp they rate at 6W at 20 Ohms so if the new Burson can't then the King probably won't too. Actually 99% of the headphone amplifiers out there won't even come close to 1-4W at 200 Ohms in their specs.
> 
> I think the rating Audeze gives is referring to amplifier max power, so an amp that has max power in the range 1-4W. They are just trying to keep things simple thus why all the LCD series say the same thing, they make no sense otherwise.
> 
> I see you have a LCD-4 and a Soloist Mk 2, how do they match up?




My problem is that I use the Sony ZX-2 Dap as my source using its WM connector to feed my current Burson Soloist. The Dap has a very low output in typical Sony fashion and that's why every watt of power is crucial in my situation.
I'm sure it will work out, it's just that the 8.2w rating at 16 ohms is probably the same or lower than The King is at 20 ohms.
I listed the LCD-4 and conductor V2 in my profile the other day because I'll be getting both of them within the next few weeks .


----------



## peter123

V2+ in da house:







Does anyone know where to get USB drivers for Windows 7 for it?


----------



## Middy

Sent me the V2 and ill send you the driver 8^p. Not on the main site?


----------



## peter123

middy said:


> Sent me the V2 and ill send you the driver 8^p. Not on the main site?





I might be Swedish but I'm not *that* Swedish 

I only found some old ones for the earlier models that doesn't seem to be working with the V2 (or I'm doing something wrong).


----------



## Middy

Lol.. I had to try... no CD in the box?

I could only see XMOS drivers on the main site. 

Not sure what time it is down in Australia. 

Have you looked in the sound options see if it's picking it up native in windows? 
Someone will jump in and help...8^/

Happy for you I hope it gives you end game pleasure Peter.

Bra svenska. ....


----------



## peter123

middy said:


> Lol.. I had to try... no CD in the box?
> 
> I could only see XMOS drivers on the main site.
> 
> ...




Thank you for helping. No, nothing that I can find and Windows are not able install the drivers for it. I've shot an email to Burson so I'm sure I've got an answer tomorrow morning when I wake up. 

This is actually a review unit so it won't be staying here for too long unfortunately. I'm really liking what I hear this far though. 

I'm going on a business trip to the US in the middle of next week so my review will be up before I leave.


----------



## Middy

Good news at least another review.
Have a safe trip Peter..

8^)


----------



## wakka992

You can download the Xnos driver directly from the Burson Audio Download page. There' the windows 7 and 8+ driver and thay work perfectly!
Here's the link:
http://www.bursonaudio.com/downloads/


----------



## peter123

middy said:


> Good news at least another review.
> Have a safe trip Peter..
> 
> 8^)






wakka992 said:


> You can download the Xnos driver directly from the Burson Audio Download page. There' the windows 7 and 8+ driver and thay work perfectly!
> Here's the link:
> http://www.bursonaudio.com/downloads/




Thank you both of you. I'm not very good on computer stuff so didn't dare trying those Xnos drivers since I didn't now what it was. Will try now.


----------



## Zyklonius

matias said:


> I wonder if the V2 is a significant upgrade to the Soloist?


 
  


hifi59 said:


> I'm in line to buy one so long as it has the same sound signature as the Soloist but with more power. No other amp mates as well with LCD headphones than a Burson in my experience.


 
  
 I was wondering about the same thing. My Schiit Gungnir Multibit > Soloist > LCD-2 combo absolutely slays with authority when listening to metal, but I am always hungry for moar roar.
  
@Burson Audio - How much of an upgrade to the Soloist is V2? Any changes in the sound signature?


----------



## terlingua

I’m wondering why there is no love for the new Burson Conductor V+.
 Looks like only 11 backers at the moment in INGG.
 I really want to pull the trigger and still thinking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this or Oppo HA-1. 
 Did anyone tried with HD-650 and some low impedance HP’s?


----------



## Middy

It's a tight market at the moment, I have the Ha1, but Burson don't except Kidneys..Even old good quality Pommey ones... you get a lot for your money with the V+. 8^/... Wish I could take advantage..


----------



## peter123

terlingua said:


> I’m wondering why there is no love for the new Burson Conductor V+.
> Looks like only 11 backers at the moment in INGG.
> I really want to pull the trigger and still thinking :confused_face:  this or Oppo HA-1.
> 
> Did anyone tried with HD-650 and some low impedance HP’s?




Indeed a lower interest than expected. On the other hand I've noticed that many campaigns with quite expensive offerings tend to really start moving the last couple of days. I really hope that's the case here as well since it's a seriously good unit. 

I've used a couple of low impedance hp's with it (SR325is and Fidelio X2) and they sounds just as terrific as everything else I've tried it with. Heck even the 11 Ohm ASG-1PLUS iem sounds amazing from the V2+. 

I'm pretty much done with my review and will post it tomorrow but I guess I've kind of spilled the beans already  

I don't think I've ever listened so much to any device in such short time, insomnia ftw.


----------



## Middy

Thanks Peter


----------



## kaushama

I am waiting for a Burson Conductor V2+. Currently using an HD650 with iDSD>iTUBE>iCAN SE and Stello DA100>Headamp GS-1.

Decided to upgrade the headphones to match Conductor. After extensive searching I have shortlisted following cans.

Budget Level 1

1. Hifiman HE-560
2. Audeze LCD-2 Fazor
3. Beyerdynamic T1 2nd Gen

Budget level 2

1. Audeze LCD-X
2. Hifiman Edition X
3. Sennheiser HD800s

I need and neutral can with quality bass, mids and treble with good imaging and dynamics.

Right now I am eying for HE-560 for its tonality, weight, comfort and price/performance ration.

Those who have listened to these cans, could you please shine some insight into the synergy?


----------



## Hifi59

kaushama said:


> I am waiting for a Burson Conductor V2+. Currently using an HD650 with iDSD>iTUBE>iCAN SE and Stello DA100>Headamp GS-1.
> 
> Decided to upgrade the headphones to match Conductor. After extensive searching I have shortlisted following cans.
> 
> ...




In my experience, there is no greater synergy than a Burson amp mated to an LCD headphone. Period.
I also used to own the Hifiman he-560 headphones and they too mated very well with my Burson Soloist.
The only headphone that didn't match well was the Fostex Thx-900 before it fully broke in after 100 or so hours. After break in period, they sounded much better with the Soloist. I've used the following headphones with the Soloist and all sounded great. LCD exceptional.

Hifiman 400i and 560. Very nice.
Mr Speakers Alpha dogs
ZMF OMNI (cherry) ..a fantastic headphone btw.
Oppo pm-2 and 3. 
Fostex thx-x00 .. Not a good headphone IMO.
LCD 2,3 and now 4s. Exceptional all.
PSB m4 U2
Akg Q-701 exceptional with Burson.


----------



## kaushama

How do you compare LCD-2 LCD-X vs HE560 with Bursons?


----------



## terlingua

peter123 said:


> Indeed a lower interest than expected. On the other hand I've noticed that many campaigns with quite expensive offerings tend to really start moving the last couple of days. I really hope that's the case here as well since it's a seriously good unit.
> 
> I've used a couple of low impedance hp's with it (SR325is and Fidelio X2) and they sounds just as terrific as everything else I've tried it with. Heck even the 11 Ohm ASG-1PLUS iem sounds amazing from the V2+.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank You. Looking forward to your review...


----------



## peter123

middy said:


> Thanks Peter







terlingua said:


> Thank You. Looking forward to your review...




My pleasure guy's


----------



## nzvlam

I too am very surprised at how quiet it has been with Burson's IDGG campaign.
  
 As an owner of Burson's 1st gen Conductor and also the Lycan opamp testing bench.  I can say Burson really have got it spot on if you want an amp that will let you really hear your recordings.  Very neutral in nature, transparent, articulate are just a few words that come to mind when describing the Burson's signature.
  
 And its not only about their products either.  Its also about the people that are behind the scene.  I'm sure most people would have had the experience in dealing with after sales service that drives you mad, not the Burson guys.  I had a couple of dealings with Burson's support staff, they are quick to respond and were able to provide solutions that certainly keep me happy!
  
 For those that are sitting on the fence, this really is a great deal too good to miss.  You are paying for the price of a mid tier PRC product, and getting a high end amplifier that can compete with something that is two to three times the price.
  
 Unfortunately, there is one big problem with buying this product, and that is you will want to throw away all your MP3's and re-rip all your music to high-res/lossless formats.
  
  
 Victor


----------



## peter123

Hopefully this will help and shed some light on the performance of the V2+ for those who's curious about it:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/burson-audio-conductor-v2/reviews/15450

I'll need to do some editing on the pictures when I get home later today but other than that it's done.


----------



## zikarus

Nice review, thx a lot Peter.... Makes me looking even more forward to April.


----------



## Middy

Ooohh I want one so bad dam my wife's hidden credit card..... 
For a quick review very detailed.
More reason to hate the Scandinavians, with thier good looks, perfect englush and review skills...

I need a sauna and massage to relax...

Bra

Tack Peter


----------



## peter123

zikarus said:


> Nice review, thx a lot Peter.... Makes me looking even more forward to April.




Thanks, you're in for a thrill  




middy said:


> Ooohh I want one so bad dam my wife's hidden credit card.....
> For a quick review very detailed.
> More reason to hate the Scandinavians, with thier good looks, perfect englush and review skills...
> 
> ...




Ha ha tack Middy! Believe me, it's been a pure pleasure.


----------



## Burson Audio

Thank you for your ongoing support for Burson. This is our first IndiGoGo campaign and I must admit that we didn't plan it well. After speaking to industry peers recently, we realised that such a campaign needs active involvement from IndiGoGo some 60 days prior to its launch. ie, we should have told IndiGoGo about it and work with them (pay them...) to ensure its success... Nevertheless, we'll honour all the perks accepts by audiophiles and work hard to deliver them on time. : )

 Furthermore, we are delighted by the fact that this campagin has generated a good number of pre-orders made directly with us. These contributors could not participate on IndiGoGo due to their concerns with import duties and taxes. When their CV2+ are available, we'll work with them and our regional distributors to ensure that their units are delivered to them with no additional postage and duties payable.
  
 Thanks for all your support and thanks to Peter for his in-depth review of the V2. 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/burson-audio-conductor-v2/reviews/15450​


----------



## CANiSLAYu

burson audio said:


> Thank you for your ongoing support for Burson. This is our first IndiGoGo campaign and I must admit that we didn't plan it well. After speaking to industry peers recently, we realised that such a campaign needs active involvement from IndiGoGo some 60 days prior to its launch. ie, we should have told IndiGoGo about it and work with them (pay them...) to ensure its success... Nevertheless, we'll honour all the perks accepts by audiophiles and work hard to deliver them on time. : )
> 
> Furthermore, we are delighted by the fact that this campagin has generated a good number of pre-orders made directly with us. These contributors could not participate on IndiGoGo due to their concerns with import duties and taxes. When their CV2+ are available, we'll work with them and our regional distributors to ensure that their units are delivered to them with no additional postage and duties payable.
> 
> ...


 





 I'm really excited to read this.  I am one of the backers for the V2+ and even though people here said it's pretty much a sure thing, I couldn't help but have a little slice of concern about the fulfillment given how the campaign was progressing.  I'm moving my way up the hi-fi chain and I can't wait to listen to the unit after all the great things I read about Burson.  My newly acquired HiFiMAN HE-1000 and I will be waiting impatiently


----------



## Middy

The word is spreading....


http://hifipig.com/burson-announce-conductor-v2-usb-dac-8-watt-head-amppreamp/

https://parttimeaudiophile.com/2016/02/17/burson-audio-conductor-v2-now-on-indiegogo/

http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f6-dac-digital-analog-conversion/burson-conductor-v2-27763/

https://m.facebook.com/BursonAudio/

http://www.themp3music.org/t/798782/conductor-v2-usb-dac-8wpc-head-amp-preamp

http://www.stereo.net.au/forums/index.php/topic/97830-conductor-v2-usb-soundcard-8watt-head-amp-preamp-indiegogo-campaign/

http://audio.tamcone.com/index.php/2016/02/25/burson-announce-conductor-v2-usb-dac-8-watt-head-amp-preamp/

http://www.hifimaailma.fi/uutiset/burson-conductor-v2-8-watin-kuulokevahvistinusb-dacesivahvistin/

http://www.ultrahighendreview.com/bursons-upcoming-conductor-v2-headphone-amplifier-dac-now-on-indigogo/


http://stereo.vn/theo-xu-huong/lo-burson-conductor-v2-usb-dac-tich-hop-headamp-cong-suat-8-watt.html


----------



## zikarus

Considering the latest succsess of the Fostex TH-X00 massdrop campaign it might be a good idea to start such a campaign via massdrop (too) next time... 4.000 buyers of this headphones alone receiving a daily newsletter from massdrop with newly added audiophile stuff even in the 1.xxx price range could be attracted... Not knowing the exact business model behind massdrop I can hardly think of another opportunity to reach your peer group massively more easily.


----------



## Burson Audio

Thank you guys for all your kind word of support.
  
 Yes, we are a bunch of old schools that better with circuit design but not very good with the new age mass media online marketing.  We will learn from this and hopefully we'll do better next time


----------



## Audio Addict

burson audio said:


> Thank you guys for all your kind word of support.
> 
> Yes, we are a bunch of old schools that better with circuit design but not very good with the new age mass media online marketing.  We will learn from this and hopefully we'll do better next time


 
  
 Quality is much better than quantity as I have experience with other campaigns.  Done once done right is the best motto to have.


----------



## kaushama

burson audio said:


> Thank you guys for all your kind word of support.
> 
> Yes, we are a bunch of old schools that better with circuit design but not very good with the new age mass media online marketing.  We will learn from this and hopefully we'll do better next time




But you guys were wonderful to communicate with. Specially Alex and Dennis. I am sure you will do well with this product. 
I am waiting too for my CV2+ and timekeeper. Out side indigogo campaign of course (-:


----------



## nzvlam

It is sad, but its is also true.  Its doesn't matter if your product is good, you still need the marketing and packaging to help sell your product.
  
 Hopeful now words start to get around, people will know what a good product Burson has built, and what _exceptional_ value to get it now through IDGG!
  
 I can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## terlingua

peter123 said:


> Hopefully this will help and shed some light on the performance of the V2+ for those who's curious about it:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/burson-audio-conductor-v2/reviews/15450...


  
Very w_ell wrote review. _
Very excited reading all the positive impressions from all of you guys.

  
  
 Quote:


nzvlam said:


> ....For those that are sitting on the fence, this really is a great deal too good to miss.  You are paying for the price of a mid tier PRC product, and getting a high end amplifier that can compete with something that is two to three times the price....


 
_     _
    I'm looking forward to experiencing the Burson CV2+.  After long consideration, finally I am one of the backers for the V2+.
    I hope it is worth the investment. I can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## wasupdog

Can you bypass the dac on the cv2+ To use different dacs with the amp section?


----------



## whill

Hi!
  
 I am just new forumer here. 
  
 My only concern with the Burson Conductor V2 is that it may lack the higher reserved  power for transients/dynamics specially at high impedance headphones around 300 to 600Ohm plus the low sensitivity level of the cans within this range of Impedance. please correct me if i am wrong but 500/250mW is a bit low in terms of "raw" power and the voltage in can deliver during peaks and dynamics when playing a signal. Also, i am not sure why they didnt include a balanced connections in this amp, yes properly implemented unbalanced will still sound superior compared to balanced connection but i dont think Burson will, make a crappy implementation and make it the weakest link of their product.
  
 I love Burson, i have one the Soloist SL and modest Shure SRH 1840 and i am tempted with the Conductor V2, but what makes me think twice of buying the Conductor is the reserved power and the balanced connections. Ofcourse if i want to upgrade I will definitely go for the top-tier Headphones and most of them have a high impedance and of course the way how hard its respective drivers can be driven.
  
 Please let me know, "if my perceptions" are relevant or not.


----------



## DarKu

wasupdog said:


> Can you bypass the dac on the cv2+ To use different dacs with the amp section?


 

 Yes, Just use RCA analog inputs on V2+


----------



## m.knight

Anyone know what the V2+ will be sold for after the indiegogo is finished?


----------



## peter123

m.knight said:


> Anyone know what the V2+ will be sold for after the indiegogo is finished?




It's my understanding that it'll have a MSRP of $1,500 but I'm sure that BA can give an answer to this.


----------



## Middy

peter123 said:


> It's my understanding that it'll have a MSRP of $1,500 but I'm sure that BA can give an answer to this.




The campaign was to try and bring down the overall cost compared to previous models. I am gutted I can't take advantage. The wife wants kids, they come free with a built in amplifier and alarm clock....


----------



## peter123

middy said:


> The campaign was to try and bring down the overall cost compared to previous models. I am gutted I can't take advantage. The wife wants kids, they come free with a built in amplifier and alarm clock....




Ha ha, tell me about it. I've got four of those alarm clocks


----------



## Middy

I hope you kept the receipt.

You could get a Burson if you sold two..
I have to make a small deposit first...


----------



## peter123

middy said:


> I hope you kept the receipt.
> 
> You could get a Burson if you sold two..
> I have to make a small deposit first...




LOL! No receipt, more like running tab  

I'm seriously considering to get in on the V2+though. I honestly will have a hard time enjoying my existing stuff after having experienced it.


----------



## Beammeup

I just pulled the trigger on IDGG. It is going to be interesting comparing the V2+ with my WA7tp using my LCD2 non Fazor phones! I love the tube sound of the Fireflies, but there seems to be an almost universal respect for the synergy of the Audeze/Burson combination.

Anxiously waiting....


----------



## Middy

Another on the list of lucky people.
Don't feel sorry for this poor old man. 
Just let me know how good it is...


----------



## wasupdog

one more left for the v2+ after my contribution.


----------



## Middy

Looking good for the Burson guys 52%
6 Days left. Happy for them especially since its a flagship product. Fancy USB and DAC... Free dancing Kangaroo...


----------



## nzvlam

whill said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am just new forumer here.
> 
> ...


 

 I know that's what the numbers say, but numbers alone don't always tell the full story, do they?
  
 As mentioned by lots of head-fiers, the previous Conductors are brilliant in driving the Audezes, which are harder to drive cans.  I don't have any Audezes so I can't say if that is true or not.  However I certainly have no problem using the old 4watt _only_ first gen Conductor with my Beyer T1 (actually works really well!).  All it needs is med gain and about 50% volume, and that's enough to make you deaf in some louder music.  Granted the T1 is probably the easiest to drive 600Ohms out there, but the Conductor certainly have no problem driving my 300Ohms Sennheisers.
  
 Just to throw in the mix, as many people would say one of the most (if not the most) difficult to drive cans out there, the Hifiman HE-6.  The Conductor has no problem driving the HE6 to a sound level that will deafen your ears, but I do find Hifiman's own EF-6 a better match with the HE-6.  In contrast, the Conductor does not give the upper lows, and the mids like the EF6 does, hence the HE6 sounds a bit shouty, bright and not that enjoyable.  But that is just the signature of the Burson being more neutral.  Other than that (or may be AKG's K1000), I don't think you can find any headphones out that the Burson has not got the power to handle.
  
 Victor


----------



## whill

nzvlam said:


> I know that's what the numbers say, but numbers alone don't always tell the full story, do they?
> 
> As mentioned by lots of head-fiers, the previous Conductors are brilliant in driving the Audezes, which are harder to drive cans.  I don't have any Audezes so I can't say if that is true or not.  However I certainly have no problem using the old 4watt _only_ first gen Conductor with my Beyer T1 (actually works really well!).  All it needs is med gain and about 50% volume, and that's enough to make you deaf in some louder music.  Granted the T1 is probably the easiest to drive 600Ohms out there, but the Conductor certainly have no problem driving my 300Ohms Sennheisers.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you so much for this clarification Mr. Victor. 
  
 I am planning to make an upgrade soon on my desktop audio set up and i dont want it to be the weakest link in the signal chain that is why i am looking for an amp that can cater almost all headphones. My plan is to buy an amplifier and then demo headphones and dacs.
  
 Currently my choices are Burson Conductor V2, Bryston BHA 1 and Violectric V281.


----------



## Middy

I suppose you have an all in one option with the new Burson, until you have chosen a super dac option$$$. 
Depending on your tastes, I would recommend a listen to the Ether.
 If you are lucky enough to go to meets,try and get a modded Ether on your head.
I am waiting for Dan to bring out his Pads. But I got the Audeze microsuede vegans. Very nice. Will be doing other mini felt mods and a thinner 1.1 foam mod.... Ref maxx134 SBAFriends Ether mod + Ether thread here.

Nice to have options on phones...
Whatever you choose good luck.. Nice to save some $$$ on the Burson now though..
Keep smiling

Dave


----------



## whill

Thank you so much Mr. Middy on the recommendation. It would have been easier choice if Burso had made a balanced connection for Conductor but i guess we cannot have it all.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Middy

8^) Just have fun with whatever you choose. At this level,there is very little wrong, just a different flavour.
The new Burson can drive a tank it seems...let us know what you do get. 

Always nice to see people enjoying and sharing what they learn.

Headfi would just catalogue otherwise... 8^p


----------



## whill

Thank you for sharing your inputs. 
  
  
 Just want to share my humble Burson Soloist SL MKI set up


----------



## Middy

Humble my ass.. That's a lovely rig..

Those cars you own need watering though.
Some sun they will grow up nice...


----------



## whill

Thank you Sir for the compliment. hehehe
  
 this is the full squad of the cars, i will dip them into water everyday to make them grow faster


----------



## nordkapp

whill said:


> Thank you Sir for the compliment. hehehe
> 
> this is the full squad of the cars, i will dip them into water everyday to make them grow faster


Very cool.


----------



## Audio Addict

Congratulation on selling out the $1275 V2+ perk.
  
 https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/conductor-v2-usb-soundcard-8watt-head-amp-preamp#/


----------



## peter123

audio addict said:


> Congratulation on selling out the $1275 V2+ perk.
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/conductor-v2-usb-soundcard-8watt-head-amp-preamp#/




+1! Nice to see people taking advantage of this great offer.


----------



## Audio Addict

peter123 said:


> +1! Nice to see people taking advantage of this great offer.


 
  
 I have been on the fence and waited too long.  I ended up with two Pulse Infinity Setups but I needed to sell off one but the market for Pulse Infinities seems really weak so I haven't.


----------



## peter123

audio addict said:


> I have been on the fence and waited too long.  I ended up with two Pulse Infinity Setups but I needed to sell off one but the market for Pulse Infinities seems really weak so I haven't.




I'm sorry to hear that. I've never heard the Pulse Infinity but I've got no doubt that it's also a very good performer. I can see the advantage of having two different set up though....


----------



## Audio Addict

peter123 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I've never heard the Pulse Infinity but I've got no doubt that it's also a very good performer. I can see the advantage of having two different set up though....




My wife would be happy if I only had two


----------



## nzvlam

Wow, good to see Burson's campaign finally taking off, with one of the perk already sold out!
  
 It is not often to find an established company like Burson participating in IDGG (so you know they _will_ deliver).
  
 Also, as this is not a totally new product, i.e. its an upgrade to the acclaimed existing Conductor Virtuoso (so you know you are not part of an experiment!).
  
 Well done Burson for letting us music lovers/audiophiles into the high end audio world at such an affordable price.
  
 Well done fellow backers for grabbing such an incredible deal.  You will have a lot of very good time with your new toy (or tool when trying to explain to your wives).
  
 The only problem as I said before, is you will want to throw away all your MP3's and re-rip all your music to lossless/hi-res.
  
  
 p.s. Sorry Dave(Middy) you can't take advantage of this deal, may be you can trade-in some of your alarm clocks in the future.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Victor


----------



## Middy

Just nice to see people get a good deal and those Aussie audio wizards getting exposure and sales to keep making and doing what they do. 
I will miss out but not miss you guys showing me how much you are enjoying them.
I get a lot for free, just tell me how it makes the headphones sing...

Keep smiling
Dave


----------



## kaushama

audio addict said:


> Congratulation on selling out the $1275 V2+ perk.
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/conductor-v2-usb-soundcard-8watt-head-amp-preamp#/




That's Kool. But I am sure there are many people like me who commited to buy them outside indiegogo. Burson has done well!


----------



## PixelSquish

whill said:


> Thank you for sharing your inputs.
> 
> 
> Just want to share my humble Burson Soloist SL MKI set up


 
  
 amen to that. this is my humble setup with the same Burson Soloist SL Mk II with the Bimby DAC. the little jars are different flavors of E-Cigarette juice.But love this little amp for $500 it is amazing having the innards of its big brother just with fewer inputs and one less gain level. really a big deal breaker at the end of  the day. a no brainer.


----------



## whill

I am eagerly waiting for the our fellow head-fi'ers to have a in depth review of this amp.


----------



## whill

pixelsquish said:


> amen to that. this is my humble setup with the same Burson Soloist SL Mk II with the Bimby DAC. the little jars are different flavors of E-Cigarette juice.But love this little amp for $500 it is amazing having the innards of its big brother just with fewer inputs and one less gain level. really a big deal breaker at the end of  the day. a no brainer.


 
  
 Hi Mr. PixelSquish,
  
 Is this the Schiit Bifrost? may i ask how does it pair? We almost have the same way of stacking the amp.
  
 and what headphones are you driving with it?
  
 Actually the cars give the amp different sound signature. heheheheh


----------



## PixelSquish

whill said:


> Hi Mr. PixelSquish,
> 
> Is this the Schiit Bifrost? may i ask how does it pair? We almost have the same way of stacking the amp.
> 
> ...


 
 Yes that is the bifrost but the Multibit version aka the Bimby. It pairs amazingly with the Burson amp. Driving the HD600, Beyer T90's and JVC SZ2000. All sound gorgeous with this setup.


----------



## Middy

I forget the new V+2 is the all in one option but the is also synergy with your current DAC options. 
Down grade and just have the pre amp and headphone Amp. You still run the speakers and have an 8 watt tank. 

25% +indiegogo reductions from last year's prices.

 I am using this like a practice conversation with my baby wanting other half...She wants a baby...I am starting to act like one...
I cry all night and wet the bed...


----------



## Middy

Keep up with the not smoking, best thing I ever did. 2 years, only reason I got the Ethers headphones... Nice rig as well.

Keep smiling brother

Dave


----------



## Ormia

middy said:


> I forget the new V+2 is the all in one option but the is also synergy with your current DAC options.
> Down grade and just have the pre amp and headphone Amp. You still run the speakers and have an 8 watt tank.
> 
> 25% +indiegogo reductions from last year's prices.
> ...


 
 Hi Dave, I see in your profile that you currently have the Oppo HA1. I wonder how the HA1 will compare with the V2+. At least on paper, they both seem to be quite competitive with each other at a similar price point. Do you currently feel a need to upgrade from your HA1?


----------



## Middy

I want to try the HE560 and other cans on a smoother sounding implementation but require more power + I am a Burson fan..
.
The Oppo was an impulse buy as it was a second hand Ebay deal,I didn't tell the wife... It was part of the kitchen fund..

There are options to upgrade the oppo but you enter a new price bracket that costs a lot. That may not be worth the Diminishing returns, one is a guy in Scandinavia.. One firm can @ + $1000 just to swap some Capacitors...

I had a small FIIO E18 so I needed an all in one option with DAC. No fancy Bimby's here...

Bursons custom Op amps and signiture custom implementation would really give my first highend cans some more added dimension. Love Dan Clarke Ethers and his rise in the industry.

 That side of bespoke custom engineering is something I can identify with and appreciate. Burson seem that type of engineering product with a passion and no off the shelf easy options.

We just finished remodeling some of our first home after years of saving. Or my wife long term baby plan by getting the house done...

I wanted a Conductor as my first Amp now I am missing out again..

Just nice supporting a good firm, so in a few years they are still around.

This is a no brainer, cutting cost by 25% for an improved customised implementation at different price points + extra for being the first in line on INDIGOGO.

The real deal is Burson investing and improving what came before.

The industry is in my eyes using crowd funding as either collateral at risk.

Or extra exposure of an embedded Audio name. It opens up exposure to people who aren't what hifi readers or headfi fanatics. 
In essence the lucky people who have the opportunity to take advantage become living breathing adverts. 
Not some clever photoshopped advert in the back of a magazine.

The 2 reviews already speak more than a nice pic on a website.

I will live with I have, a happy wife is worth more..well just...

 Burson Aussies are alright down there. They don't need my poor man's ramblings but people come to headfi for advice and reassurance.

If a community in name doesn't act as one, what's the point. Then headfi is just a magazine not people helping others and the firm's that give us great products. 

Just let me know how good it is and have fun. I am gambling on a cheap DAP to make things sound better.. Hopefully..

Sorry I am rambling again as I am in bed with a virus.


----------



## Ormia

middy said:


> I want to try the HE560 and other cans on a smoother sounding implementation but require more power + I am a Burson fan..
> .
> The Oppo was an impulse buy as it was a second hand Ebay deal,I didn't tell the wife... It was part of the kitchen fund..
> 
> ...


 
 I guess i'm just doing a bit of research now... for next Christmas. LOL. I had to painfully, with a tremendous amount of will power, sit out on this deal. Because we all know what they say..."A happy wife, a happy life". I've made too many 'surprise' purchases with my slush funds lately. We don' t have a house yet, but we do have two alarm clocks to take care of =).


----------



## Middy

My alarm clocks on pre order..
A Burson won't be V2+ for me... More like V+220....I hope I still have some hearing by then..


----------



## Middy

Not long now guys and gals. Spread the word incase people don't know..
Shame to miss this...
Nice to see they hit targets and production runs are starting.


----------



## Middy

68% 11 hours left..


----------



## Ormia

middy said:


> 68% 11 hours left..


 
  
 hahaha.. your updates are only giving me anxiety!


----------



## Middy

Anxiety is why I post....Nice to help them out when I can't help them out...
Well 1 dollar...


----------



## Middy

We then, not the end just the beginning. Headfiers let me enjoy what you have invested in by doing your reviews and comments. Surreptitious enjoyment is better than none at all,
I am not good a fancy audiophile terminology, but let me know how it changes by our favourite tunes and what you like better.

Keep smiling all
and Good luck Burson and buyers
Dave


----------



## vegan

Just stumbled across the Gryphon Kalliope DAC. I've never heard it. But after reading about its design, I'd be very curious to see how it compared to the V2+. Gryphon seem to take a similar approach to Burson in using discrete parts, paying great attention to power supplies, the 9018 chip, transistors... 

There are differences - the Kalliope has dual mono design, uses two Sabre chips and does DSD up to 512mHz. But for €20k, you'd damn well expect your money to be going somewhere... 

http://www.gryphon-audio.dk/products/da-converters/kalliope.aspx

Let me know if you've heard it. 

The V2+ may not be a Kalliope, but it shares much in the way of design philosophy. On the upside, Burson has it all over Gryphon in the industrial design department


----------



## nzvlam

Wow, at that price it better be good. But at that price I was expecting it to use inhouse dac chip rather something off the shelf. And no amp, no pre-amp.

What about DAVE by Chord? Still cheaper, and I really like the look.


----------



## Middy

Like a full Chord set up with mono blocks, speakers not included....
£100,000 or $144,000.

If they did a Burson reduction. That's still £75,000

If a Ferrari full of super models comes free, it's on my xmas list...
Oh and next week's lottery numbers..


----------



## vegan

Haha!! I was not suggesting I was interested in buying the Gryphon... 
My interest was more about how similar the design is to the Burson. 
My point was that if Burson have a similar design philosophy to that used in such DACs, then they're probably doing something right. 

My larger point was that you get a very well thought out design for a modest amount. Burson offers darn good bang for the buck, me thinks.


----------



## Middy

Oh yes, total bang for buck.
I was really suprised about the other.
With speakers that's my mortgage ..
8^0


----------



## Fezz

Hey guys, I took delivery of two of these units a couple of weeks back, I thought I'd wait a while before posting my impressions but I can't hold it back anymore.

 I had the original Conductor Virtuoso PCM1792, and I liked it. It was smooth and powerful.
 I was lucky enough to upgrade to the V2+ with the Sabre 32bit chip and I'm astounded. There's more detail, and it was a bit confronting at first, but it rounded out over time, and now I don't think I could go back. I listen with the HD600, HD650, HD800, and HD800S.

 I get to work in Hifi stores here and there in Sydney, and I'm privvy to some great headphones and gear, but I honestly can say the Conductors V2+ is now my favourite bit of gear. The DAC is on par with the Devialet LE-800 I just ordered and I think it's the end game for a desktop solution.

 Side note, I picked up gaming again more recently, and maybe it's just me, but the sheer detail of the amp at low volumes has made me a better player, I'm hearing things I never heard before (even on the old conductor), which was a pleasant side-effect of the upgrade. 

 If you're on Windows 10, you may get a popup saying the file is harmful when you download it (it's not), just push on and install as usual.

 Kudos to Burson and the team behind the V2+, it's going to stay here for a long time.


----------



## vegan

That's a most compelling case!
Well put! 

Burson seem particularly understated with this release. I always admire humility, but have been itching to know more about how and why this is so much better than previous versions... And to have it compared to Devielet speaks volumes. 

I've little doubt that I'm not the only one getting more excited after reading that 

P.S. I've long been using Team Burson.. but after our former PM talked about 'Team Australia', it's forever sullied in my eyes. Sadness


----------



## Middy

Devialet LE-800 £17,980.00

I changed my mind on bang for buck on the Burson

It's tactical nuclear penguin.. for buck..

Aussie rules isn't just a sport...

Keep smiling and add those mini reviews people, just be honest..
Dave


----------



## Fezz

What I want to do is do an A/B comparison for the onboard Devialet DAC when I get it. Then I'll do a three way roundup with the Burson, Devialet, and Linn Akkurate DSM, all on a pair of Sonus Faber Lilliums' using the amp stage of the Devialet for all 3.

 I can't say the Devialet is the best DAC in its class at that price point, but when you look at the Devialet package as a whole it makes more sense. It has a DAC, Phono stage, Optical, Line in, its a one-box solution for most people.

 What I can say though, is both DACs are neutral with a Class-A bias. The ADH technology adds warmth in the LE-800 and the discrete Class-A does the same for the Burson. Bass is authorative with both, and the highs are detailed, a little more "Front Row" than things with the PCM1792 chip.
 But I prefer to keep the source neutral and change phones or speakers if I'm after a different flavour.

 I have a Vincent KHV-1 amp sitting on top of my V2+, and it was a relatively new addition which I added because I was afraid I would lose the airs and analogue nature of my setup. Using the DAC section of the Burson and the valve amp section of the KHV-1 I get the voices pushed forward, but a little less in the bottom end. Detail is better with the Burson amp section, and it's far more neutral, the Burson has more air, images better and can drive anything I can throw at it. I bought the KHV-1 and I don't use it.

 Now I haven't turned off either of my V2+'s for almost a week now, I don't want to get caught up in the burn in thing, but if it seems bright to begin with, just give it some time.


----------



## Beammeup

Thanks for the review, Fezz, it has made me even more anxious to receive my V2+.  In order to have an alternative to my LCDs, I am planning to run a pair of bookshelf speakers via a yet-to-be determined power amp.  My questions to you are:
  
 When you plug in your headphones, does the V2+ continue to send a pre-amp output to the external power amp? 
  
 Similarly, when using the DAC output on the back of the V2+, does the DAC signal continue to go to the V2+ pre-amp as well?
  
 Lastly, my WA7 can be used as a DAC only without even powering on the unit - Does the V2+ DAC work in a similar fashion?
  
 As you have probably guessed, I am thinking about how best to set up my own A/B testing.
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fezz

beammeup said:


> Thanks for the review, Fezz, it has made me even more anxious to receive my V2+.  In order to have an alternative to my LCDs, I am planning to run a pair of bookshelf speakers via a yet-to-be determined power amp.  My questions to you are:
> 
> When you plug in your headphones, does the V2+ continue to send a pre-amp output to the external power amp?
> 
> ...


 
 No worries, I used to contribute a bit more often years ago, but I couldn't remember my username, so I had to start a fresh!

 I hope you've auditioned the LS50 bookshelf just between you and me...
  
 The Pre-Amp outs will turn off automatically once headphones have been plugged in
  
 I don't have anything connected to the Analogue inputs, and I don't have anything handy. But I can answer the others.

 Yes, the V2+ will send audio simultaneously to the front headphone output, the preamp output, and the DAC output from the DAC setting.  
  
 No, the V2+ will not output audio while it's off, if plugged in with USB. The unit needs to be turned on.


----------



## SunWarrior

The OP here, and one of the first to buy via Indiegogo.
  
 So at this point, does anyone here know when those of us in the States might be getting our Conductors?
  
 I'm excited.
  
 Dave, _who says this will be his second CV and it will go into his main system as the first CV is in his secondary system_


----------



## Fezz

sunwarrior said:


> The OP here, and one of the first to buy via Indiegogo.
> 
> So at this point, does anyone here know when those of us in the States might be getting our Conductors?
> 
> ...


 
 I don't think we can commute the idea that because I have mine, the rest of the campaign items are ready.

 I bought mine a while ago, before the campaign started, and had to wait for the assembly and delivery of my 2 units which were paid for in November last year.

 I do know however, that Alex is taking alot of care in the testing of the units, I know I told the guys to take their time with the testing of my units. A little patience and hopefully it translates into a product that is faultless when it hits your doorsteps!


----------



## Beammeup

Fezz,
  
 I have not listened to the KEF but will try to arrange that.
  
 I have a pair of Linn Katan serving desktop duty at present - any additional upgrades beyond the V2+ will have to wait for the toy budget to recover!  We are in the process of retiring and relocating.  Depending on what happens with the sale of the old house and whether they want my home theater setup, I may have a great sub to run along with the Katan pair.
  
  

  
  
 Thanks for the replies


----------



## Fezz

beammeup said:


> Fezz,
> 
> I have not listened to the KEF but will try to arrange that.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm a huge fan of Linn, their Akkurate 242s have almost come home with me a dozen times. But I fear they wont match my room well. Irrespective, they are still making wonderful products right now. I've never heard your version of the Katan, but I don't doubt they're still great performers in their sector.

 I still implore you to demo the LS50's, just for comparisons sake on how things have changed!


----------



## Ormia

middy said:


> Anxiety is why I post....Nice to help them out when I can't help them out...
> Well 1 dollar...




I broke down and ended up getting a Bryston BHA1...I guess I will have to think about the conductor v2+ for a second rig. But that won't be anytime soon.


----------



## Kornasteniker

Am I blind or isn't the V2(+) offering a gain switch? The Soloist SL MK2 I'm having here has this really useful feature. Especially for IEMs its quite nice to increase the headroom of the volume pot. But I think this is because of the quite new built in 100-step volume control so that it's not needed anymore? 
  
 Anyways, im very curious to hear this beauty soon 
  
 Greetings, KoRnasteniker


----------



## peter123

kornasteniker said:


> Am I blind or isn't the V2(+) offering a gain switch? The Soloist SL MK2 I'm having here has this really useful feature. Especially for IEMs its quite nice to increase the headroom of the volume pot. But I think this is because of the quite new built in 100-step volume control so that it's not needed anymore?
> 
> Anyways, im very curious to hear this beauty soon
> 
> Greetings, KoRnasteniker




You're correct, no gain switch but the combination of 100 step digital volume control and the remote never makes me miss one either


----------



## CANiSLAYu

One step closer!  Burson just requested mailing addresses from the IDGG supporters.  Units can ship from either Southern California, China or Melbourne, Australia based on location/preference.  Can't wait


----------



## terlingua

canislayu said:


> One step closer!  Burson just requested mailing addresses from the IDGG supporters.  Units can ship from either Southern California, China or Melbourne, Australia based on location/preference.  Can't wait


 
  
 I just received the same email from Burson, can't wait as well


----------



## nzvlam

Information provided, now the agonising wait! :..(


----------



## Middy

Lucky people... 8^)


----------



## kaushama

This is fantastic news! 
I was informed my pre-order outside Indiegogo would be ready next week. They are so helpful to assist in shipping matters and take every effort to minimize the difficulties with customs. I hope more forum members would take this wonderful opportunity to pre-order with them. They are a pleasure to work with.
I will compare this with my Headamp GS-1 (which will be sold after comparison) and iFi iCan SE. This would be my major system upgrade after a while. I have been content with my set up for a while though once auditioned and almost bought a first generation Conductor in San Francisco.

Getting a Burson timekeeper power amp to match my Usher X-718 speakers too. (-: Currently using a Stello DA100 dac with Stello S100 power-amp with them. Stello stuff had been wonderful and I am sad in a way to part with them. They would be too sold.

Getting a Hifiman HE560 today. Decided on them after extensive reading on current Orthos for their price-performance factor and neutral signature. Hope they would compliment CV2+!
Next upgrade would be HE-1000.
Gosh this hobby is a wallet serial-killer!!!


----------



## vegan

Re: Kaushama - I look forward to your review!
Sounds like you have some good gear there to play around with. 
Ditto on the great customer support from the Burson guys. 
Keep us posted


----------



## nzvlam

They really are a bunch of great people at Burson.
  
 The HE560 is a really good match, very fast and dynamic.  Some people may think that this pairing is a bit on the bright side, but you will really enjoy hearing all the details from your music.  It also good that Hifiman finally changed that bloody screw in connectors to 2.5mm plugs.
  
 Don't forget to come back here to tell everyone what you think.  Enjoy the music! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Victor


----------



## buson160man

kaushama said:


> This is fantastic news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Boy you are right about it being a wallet serial killer . I still am lumbering on with my old ha160. Which is starting to look like its long in tooth . I saw the video . Is burson really going to cut the price of their new amps ? That would really be sweet . But for me my next target being an old time cd guy is possibly a new cd or universal player . I have my eye on the premium onkyo cd player c70000r but it does not play sacd discs . I do not have many though so  I probably would not miss them . The other possible target is the pioneer bdp-88 universal player . Which has the same chip as the new burson v2+ . Plus it has video capablilities though not the newer video disc format that is coming up . But like the oppo 105darbee it upsamples  video to 4k on a suitable display . And has darbee processing for video . It looks to be better built than the oppo and is heavier physically. But this is tax season so it will probably be put on the back burner again for awhile .


----------



## SuperDuke

I see the Indegogo campagne has closed.  hard to believe there were only 28 backers.


----------



## peter123

superduke said:


> I see the Indegogo campagne has closed.  hard to believe there were only 28 backers.




Yes and no, after all it's still a fairly expensive product. Also, according to Burson earlier in this thread, they've done quite a few pre sales outside Indiegogo as well. Comments in this thread also back that. 

Still the Indiegogo campaign did offer great pricing, especially for the 20 first ones, so yeah more people could certainly have taken advantage of the campaign. 

I was so lucky to get the opportunity to hear one as a review unit and found it so good that I ended up purchasing it......


----------



## SuperDuke

good point Peter.  It's still a lot of money for headphone equipment.  that said I think more audiophiles are getting into high end headphone gear.  our DC Captial area audiofest is including headphone vendors this July - not sure if Burson will be there but I'll mention to the organizer.


----------



## Middy

You have to pay to get exposure on IDGG.

Considering the chunk of cash they pull of the campaign and holding the cash in thier accounts...like Casinos the house never looses. We are a harder market as we are a step on or step up buyers.
A smaller pool...Just nice they can reduce prices to compete more..


----------



## SuperDuke

Sincere thanks to Burson for doing this!


----------



## vegan

Has anyone used a gadget in between their source and USB input on a Conductor? (Any model)

I've been been using a UpTone Regen on my first generation Conductor. It's improved resolution and flow. I like it. 
http://uptoneaudio.com/products/usb-regen 

I'm also interested in the Curious USB cable. 
If you've had any experiences with that with a Conductor, let me know 
http://www.curiouscables.com/


----------



## Middy

The computer audiophile site guys swear by the Curious mini cable same as DAR'S D DARKO. They use an IFI Wall Mart as a cheaper option to a linear power supply.(with the uptone REGEN I forgot to say)edit*

Lots of power cleaner toys now as you know. Latest is the Wyrd for sound RUR.
I got an IFI IPURIFIER 2. My cheap transport is an OTG cable to my SAMMY S5. A supra printer cable into my old OPPO Ha1 bless it... Rather wish it was a BURSON V2.... Patients Dave.. 8^(

The IFI IPURIFIER 2 smoothed things a little in my mind 8-10% clarity. Haven't tried a laptop yet to see what usb bus sounds like with and without.

Curious cables is Australian... so I am not sure about that..... 8^D

I think they do a trial so maybe give it a go...

Good luck though

Dave..8^)


----------



## vegan

Thanks Dave 

Indeed, these USB cleaners are getting lots of oxygen over on Ccomputer Aduiophile (CA). Just wondering what impact the make with Burson DACs. 

The W4S RUR and Intona thingy are said to do more than the Regen on the power side of things. But given Burson's attention to power supplies and not drawing on USB bus power at all, I thought they may have less of an impact. However, these are said to work wonders on DACs many times the price of a Burson. 

If funds allow, I'd like to try a Curious cable. Two short ones would be even better... 

Fezz - interesting you said that the DAC of thr V2+ was on par with the one in the Devialet 800. While you may not rate the Devialet's DAC, a number on CA do. One guy sold his Ayre DSD, preferring the DAC inside his Devialet 120. 

Care to elaborate on any differences you picked up between the V2+ and the 800's DAC? 

Pretty please


----------



## kaushama

vegan said:


> Has anyone used a gadget in between their source and USB input on a Conductor? (Any model)
> 
> I've been been using a UpTone Regen on my first generation Conductor. It's improved resolution and flow. I like it.
> http://uptoneaudio.com/products/usb-regen
> ...




I have both Uptone Regen and iFi iUSB 3.0. I will try them both when I receive my CV2+.


----------



## vegan

Thanks Kaushama 

I would be keen to hear what difference the IFI USB 3.0 has on the V2+

Oh dear, just saw all my typos... How embarrassment... :-/
(Brownie points if you get that old school Ozy reference)


----------



## Fezz

vegan said:


> Thanks Dave
> 
> Indeed, these USB cleaners are getting lots of oxygen over on Ccomputer Aduiophile (CA). Just wondering what impact the make with Burson DACs.
> 
> ...


 
 I can give that a go!
 I just need to get everything in the same room and have some time to compare. There's no headphone out on the LE-800, so I'll have to find a nice neutral way to connect everything together for a fair review.

 Personally, I think the 120 was probably a little smoother overall than the 800. But it just didn't have the bass grunt I wanted. The DAC sections are meant to be the same, although as I mentioned before, the Devialet is an all-in-one solution, and I can easily compare the internal DAC to a $5000-$7000 external DAC pretty comfortably. I do think the V2+ is right up there with it. I will do a full comparison soon!


----------



## vegan

Really appreciate that Fezz 
High end DACs are a little thin on the ground here on the arse end of the earth...

Hope you don't mind, but I quoted a little of your Devialet comparison on Computer Audiophile. I wouldn't be surprised if Burson put it up on their website. It's perhaps the best vindication of the V2+ yet. 

Upsampling 
I have been tinkering with my iZotope settings in Audirvana. If anyone uses iZotope with a 9018 Conductor, please share your settings. I'm curious.


----------



## vegan

Obviously, I'm a little caught up in the sampling questions at present....
Anyone know which of the two Sabre filters Burson uses? I don't remember hearing about custom filters? Or have I missed that? 

Resonessence gives a good spiel about the filters they use with their Sabre chip offerings. They tend to prefer their own filters, but share some info on the inbuilt ESS ones. I would guess it the second - slow roll-off. I wish there was the option to bypass filters altogether. Recon essence seem to kind of suggest that it is possible, but I didn't think it was (only in the new Pro ESS chips). 

1. The internal Fast Roll-off filter pre-installed in the Sabre DAC.
On the OLED display panel this appears as “Sabre Fast Roll-Off”

This is a ‘classic’ FIR filter with symmetrical coefficients, hence it is linear phase and non-dispersive. It achieves excellent suppression of -115db, and so has to have a relatively large group delay of 35 samples. That means, that for a CD at 44.1Khz the group delay is about 800uS. (less for higher sample rates). This filter exhibits pre-ringing, but achieves perfection in rejection: no sample rate artifacts above 22.05Khz are present in the output.

2. The internal Slow Roll-off filter pre-installed in the Sabre DAC.
On the OLED display panel this appears as “Sabre Slow Roll-Off”

This filter is designed to reduce the group delay present in the Fast Roll-off filter. It is a symmetrical impulse response (i.e. it has symmetrical coefficients), it is linear phase and non-dispersive. It achieves good rejection but the rejection begins slowly, 24Khz or so is present in the output if the music content has signals near 20khz, but signals higher than that are suppressed. The group delay however is much less, being only 6.25 samples or 140uS at 44.1Khz. This filter also exhibits pre-ringing.


----------



## terlingua

Wow! Got an email from Burson. They will start shipping the units from the 11th of April. Still two more weeks....


----------



## peter123

terlingua said:


> Wow! Got an email from Burson. They will start shipping the units from the 11th of April. Still two more weeks....


 
 That's great news! Can't wait to hear what more people think about the V2/V2+


----------



## Amuro_Rey

wakka992 said:


> Don't know guys, I'm from Italy and mine shipped from Australia but I've contacted Burson personally before the Indiegogo champaign. Maybe you'll have different treatment. Send them a mail or wait for Burson Insider to reply.


 
 You are from Italy and you received already the new V2+ ?
 I'm also from Italy and i'm still waiting ...


----------



## Amuro_Rey

hifi59 said:


> In my experience, there is no greater synergy than a Burson amp mated to an LCD headphone. Period.
> I also used to own the Hifiman he-560 headphones and they too mated very well with my Burson Soloist.
> The only headphone that didn't match well was the Fostex Thx-900 before it fully broke in after 100 or so hours. After break in period, they sounded much better with the Soloist. I've used the following headphones with the Soloist and all sounded great. LCD exceptional.
> 
> ...


 
  
 LCD-X and Burson Virtuoso they are a fabulous couple !!!


----------



## Amuro_Rey

Any one can tell me if new V2+ can be better or how V2+ can be caompared to a Violectric V281 ?
  
 Tks


----------



## wakka992

amuro_rey said:


> You are from Italy and you received already the new V2+ ?
> I'm also from Italy and i'm still waiting ...


 
 Hi Amuro_Rey
 Don't worry as my Conductor V2+ was bought before and outside the Indiegogo champaign.
 You should receive your unit in due time


----------



## jfrocke

Has anyone had the opportunity to compare a V1 to a V2?  I am wondering about the sound quality between them.  Is most of the sound quality difference in the analog or digital sections?


----------



## Amuro_Rey

I hope so !


----------



## Wizzie

wakka992 said:


> Hi Amuro_Rey
> Don't worry as my Conductor V2+ was bought before and outside the Indiegogo champaign.
> You should receive your unit in due time


 
 Whats your first impression of the CV2+??


----------



## hutzelmeier

I compared my new CV2+ with my Conductor SL, and the Virtuoso offers still more music, considerably more air around the instruments, just more fun.


----------



## vegan

Re: hutzelmeier
I hope you'll elaborate on that in an upcoming review shortly?


----------



## nzvlam

Burson is supposed to ship the V2 out next week, I'm sure you will see lots of "first impressions" here very soon


----------



## Amuro_Rey

Any news about new V2+ units ?
 Burson told me that in these week my unit will be ended but till now no news ... Som production problems ?


----------



## jerick70

The new Conductor looks like a superb product. I think I'm going to have to get one. 

How does the DAC compare to others in this price range? Like Audio GD, Woo WA7 v2, etc...


----------



## Hardtrancing

I have been thinking about getting a Conductor V2 for my Beyerdynamic DT1770. Since I think they deserve a higher-end amplifier than I'm currently providing them with. I'm just wondering how the sound signature is for Burson amps in comparison to an Audio-gd NFB15. If anybody knows. Warmer, brighter, more neutral?


----------



## CANiSLAYu

Disregard.


----------



## jerick70

Does anyone know if Burson will be offering other DAC cards, besides the ESS Sabre32, for the new V2?


----------



## Beammeup

Have any of the other IDGG buyers received any shipping information?  No news here......


----------



## jerick70

beammeup said:


> Have any of the other IDGG buyers received any shipping information?  No news here......




Alex emailed my tracking number to me today. I had to send am email to ask for it. I'm sure he would send you yours if you email him.


----------



## Hifi59

hardtrancing said:


> I have been thinking about getting a Conductor V2 for my Beyerdynamic DT1770. Since I think they deserve a higher-end amplifier than I'm currently providing them with. I'm just wondering how the sound signature is for Burson amps in comparison to an Audio-gd NFB15. If anybody knows. Warmer, brighter, more neutral?




I can tell you the difference between the audio-GD master 9 and the Burson Soloist.

The Burson has more energy,more sparkle,more bass authority. It focuses on that leading edge attack. I find it to be a great match for almost all of my headphones, especially Audeze. Not sure about your DT-1770, but the DT-1350 sounds outstanding with the Burson.

The Master 9 is a more neutral-ish amp. Very holographic, grain free and easy to listen to. I wouldn't mind owning one. I just found that the Burson signature gets my toes tapping and head bopping more and does so night after night.


----------



## Beammeup

Thanks, Jerick. Email sent


----------



## kaushama

It seems shipping of the pre-orders is going to fall behind schedule.


----------



## jerick70

beammeup said:


> Thanks, Jerick. Email sent




No problem. Glad I could help.


----------



## jerick70

kaushama said:


> It seems shipping of the pre-orders is going to fall behind schedule.




What did Alex quote you for a ship date?


----------



## kaushama

They were supposed to be shipped before 15th of this month.


----------



## nzvlam

Alex's email said they will start shipping from 11th April.  May be they are busy making sure everything works fine before they send the units out.  Much rather they sort everything out before they send me my unit.
  
 I can wait a bit longer... as long as its not too long.


----------



## Beammeup

I received a tracking number from Alex. Mine left on time and is currently in Memphis, Tennessee at the FedEx facility. Scheduled to be here next Tuesday!


----------



## kaushama

beammeup said:


> I received a tracking number from Alex. Mine left on time and is currently in Memphis, Tennessee at the FedEx facility. Scheduled to be here next Tuesday!




That's good to hear!


----------



## kaushama

Got the mail from Alex! They are ready to be shipped! I have included a timekeeper power amp to complement CV2+


----------



## jerick70

kaushama said:


> Got the mail from Alex! They are ready to be shipped! I have included a timekeeper power amp to complement CV2+




I did the same thing. Now I'm thinking I should have gotten two timekeepers after reading the reviews more in depth. 

What speakers are you going to use with the Conductor V2+ and the Timekeeper?


----------



## Beammeup

Mine is here!
  
 I was surprised to find this waiting for me when I got home

  
 Nice initial presentation
  

  
 My "lucky numbers" are 3 and 6.  This was auspicious!
  

  
 Included was the power cable, a set of RCA interconnects and the remote.
  
 The remote has metal buttons that rattle slightly within their mounting holes.
 At first I thought something was loose within the remote.  I opened the remote
 to check - the aluminum back is held on with bonded magnets - very solid!
  

  
 The Burson is joining my recently acquired microZOTL and my
 WA7tp.  The HeadBox DS got me started on this journey!
  
 Audeze LCD 2.2 and an HEK for HP output.
  
  

  
 My initial reactions:
  
 I had been exclusively listening to the Woo/Audeze combo before receiving the HEK and microZOTL.
  
 I used the DAC from the Woo to feed the microZOTL.
  
  
 The HEK and microZOTL have a wonderful synergy that left the Audeze/Woo combo wanting.  It almost seems that the tube coloration and the LCD coloration, to my ears, conflicted with each other.  The microZOTL/Audeze combo was a little cleaner in the upper registers, but still did not compare with the HEK.
  
 The addition of the V2+ has made an incredible difference with the LCDs, especially in the higher frequencies and mid bass.  I had to dial back the upper treble considerably on my EQ. (I expect this to mellow with burn in) The added punch of the V2 is also quite noticeable, creating a new, more confident voicing in the LCDs.
  
 The V2+ greatly improved the performance of the LCDs.  The improvement in the HEKs was less apparent
  
 I am very much looking forward to comparing the 2 DACs, through the 3 different amplifiers, into the 2 different phones.  That's a lot of permutations!
  
 For now, I will let the V2+ burn in for the weekend.
  
 More impressions to follow......


----------



## terlingua

beammeup said:


> Have any of the other IDGG buyers received any shipping information?  No news here......


 
  
 I didn’t received any shipment information from Burson until now… Today I got an email from Fedex that they are holding package at Fedex location, from tracking number I can see it was ship from Australia. I can’t wait to pick up today.


----------



## Hardtrancing

hifi59 said:


> I can tell you the difference between the audio-GD master 9 and the Burson Soloist.
> 
> The Burson has more energy,more sparkle,more bass authority. It focuses on that leading edge attack. I find it to be a great match for almost all of my headphones, especially Audeze. Not sure about your DT-1770, but the DT-1350 sounds outstanding with the Burson.
> 
> The Master 9 is a more neutral-ish amp. Very holographic, grain free and easy to listen to. I wouldn't mind owning one. I just found that the Burson signature gets my toes tapping and head bopping more and does so night after night.


 
  
 Thank you for your input.
 That does sound promising to me.


----------



## jerick70

hardtrancing said:


> Thank you for your input.
> That does sound promising to me.




Yes it does. I have a feeling this is going to be mind blowing. Only a few more days until I get mine.


----------



## SunWarrior

Mine came today too.
  
 Which is pretty amazing considering:

It wasn't sent the fastest method, but through "FedEx International _Economy_."
Yesterday morning my CV2+ was still in Australia.
And I live on the East Coast, north of NYC.
  
 Now I have to find time to play music.
 And compare the CV2+ with my previous CV1 (Burr-Brown).
  
 Smiles,
  
 Dave, who says the CV2+ will live in my main music system while the CV1 is for the secondary system along with a Timekeeper amplifier


----------



## nzvlam

Still no sign of mine! No email, no package.


----------



## jerick70

nzvlam said:


> Still no sign of mine! No email, no package.




Send Alex am email. He'll get you your tracking number.


----------



## Matias

Does anyone know what the fuse specs are? 5x20mm fast or slow blow? How many amps?
Tks


----------



## vegan

I don't know if the V2 uses the same fuse as the first Conductor. 

The first one took a 3A slow-blow (small - 20mm?). 
I use a Create Audio fuse in mine. Helped quite a bit (not the knock-offs ones from eBay). 

I would be curious to know what other fuses people try with it


----------



## SuperDuke

I am really enjoying the musical detail and convenience of my V2+ w/ the HD800S.  Just a FIIO DAP and the V2+ and I'm set for lots of good music.


----------



## ctbarker32

Got mine this week and just today fired it up for the first time. Initial impression is that this is a very significant piece of audio hardware.
  
 Here's a pic using digital and analog Picoreplayer based Squeezebox's. The small one in the picture is a Pi Zero with a PHAT Dac feeding analog outputs. This has to be smallest Squeezebox on record!
  
 -CB


----------



## jerick70

ctbarker32 said:


> Got mine this week and just today fired it up for the first time. Initial impression is that this is a very significant piece of audio hardware.
> 
> Here's a pic using digital and analog Picoreplayer based Squeezebox's. The small one in the picture is a Pi Zero with a PHAT Dac feeding analog outputs. This has to be smallest Squeezebox on record!
> 
> -CB




Congrats. Burson's equipment looks so sleak and sexy! 

Should have my V2+ w/ Timekeeper tomorrow or Tuesday. Now to decide if I want a second Timekeeper?


----------



## Middy

Doh looks so good... lucky people.
Nice to see they can deliver twice old Burson..


----------



## wasupdog

initial impression is that this is an excellent class-a amp with tons of power.  nice warm sound with excellent detail retrieval, noticeably more detail than my schiit mj2 with good tubes.  i have to listen to it again today and see what i think.  i just wish i had a schiit rag or another higher end amp to compare it to.


----------



## McClelland

I'll join the line of folks who've received their V2+ units.  Mine, too, came unannounced and all the sweeter for that as it was a complete surprise at the end of the day.  Have said in other forums that I had decided to move from my room system to headphones and had sold all my equipment.  I think I got lucky when sifting through online forums as I was drawn to the LCD-Xs and the Burson V2, all the more lucky when I found a great used pair of the phones and the Indiegogo campaign for the V2+.  The Burson allows the LCD-Xs to be even more effortless in their delivery of music I love. I had grown more aware of the kind of sound stage that does arise with headphones and was no longer missing the room sound stage of my stereo gear a much.  The V2+ has opened up that space even more with the quiet that surrounds the music.  It's not dry and eery, as if it were in an anechoic setting, but there without calling attention to itself the way some silences can do.  This may be one of the reasons that I find myself immersed in lower volume listening.  The Burson has heightened that feeling of sitting in a very balanced and intimate listening space and I am glad I just decided to go for it.  More as time goes on . . .


----------



## vegan

Great to hear all your initial impressions ... The excitement builds...


----------



## peter123

vegan said:


> Great to hear all your initial impressions ... The excitement builds...




+1! Couldn't agree more. I'm really looking forward to hear from more people when they've got some quality time with their V2's.


----------



## Middy

+2 make this poor Burson less man happy. Spread the love....


----------



## jerick70

My V2+ is sitting at home waiting for me. Itching to get off work and try the awesomeness! I'll share my thoughts soon.


----------



## vegan

middy said:


> +2 make this poor Burson less man happy. Spread the love....




"..less man happy" - brilliant. Love it Dave


----------



## terlingua

Mine came last Thursday. I didn’t have a lot of time to listen.
 I can only compare to my CEntrance DACmini CX Amp/DAC, Lake People G109A and Squeezebox's Transporter DAC.
 My initial impression is that this is state of the art 3-in-1 box (DAC, pre AMP/ AMP).  
 Sounds great.  V2+ has tons of power. From now on, I’m not looking for any other AMP to replace my V2+.
 Now I want to have Timekeeper… I wish I could afford it, maybe one day in next ten years 
  
 You folks here convinced me to join INGG, thanks


----------



## kaushama

I have got my tracking number. The Eternal wait begins!


----------



## Amuro_Rey

I'm still waiting my tracking number ... ALEX !!! Please !!! Give me a sign !!!


----------



## nzvlam

I still haven't got a tracking number!! Alex did say its due to be shipped soon.  Patience Victor, patience!
  
 One thing I really hate about the V2......when I don't have it!!


----------



## zikarus

Oh you lucky co campaigners already listening to your v2:-} Patience is a virtue happily looking forward to mine.... 

... live and let live...


----------



## vegan

Patience indeed 
No doubt there are a number of us who have yet to have their V2+ sent. I've no doubt the Burson crew are working hard to send out their little boxes of joy. 

I'm keen for them to take the time to test gear before sending it. 

From early reports, it will be worth the wait...


----------



## Matias

Just ordered my V2 from their website, now I have to wait all pre-orders from Indiegogo before my unit is shipped.


----------



## Kramer01

@Burson Audio

Does the CV2+ use the newer ESS90xx PRO chip or the ESS9018?

Can we expect a PCM1793 dac module for the CV2+ or can the CV1 PCM1793 Dac module be used with the V2+?


----------



## vegan

The V2+ uses the older ES9018 chip. Burson are aware of the new Pro chip and may well be exploring it..
I would love it if they found a way to cheaply upgrade the V2+ with the Pro chip, but haven't the foggiest as to how doable that is... ( I was drawn to using the pro chip in its highest output so as to minimise ESS filters - leaving it down to software upsampling... But may well be missing something there - feel free to correct me!)

I don't think the V2 can accept the old Burr Brown DAC board, but could well be mistaken. Not sure - others will likely know?


----------



## wakka992

vegan said:


> I don't think the V2 can accept the old Burr Brown DAC board, but could well be mistaken. Not sure - others will likely know?




The older board from Burson CV1 are not pin compatible with the new design, so they won't work. It as been said before in the thread


----------



## jerick70

kramer01 said:


> @Burson Audio
> 
> Does the CV2+ use the newer ESS90xx PRO chip or the ESS9018?
> 
> Can we expect a PCM1793 dac module for the CV2+ or can the CV1 PCM1793 Dac module be used with the V2+?


 
  
  


vegan said:


> The V2+ uses the older ES9018 chip. Burson are aware of the new Pro chip and may well be exploring it..
> I would love it if they found a way to cheaply upgrade the V2+ with the Pro chip, but haven't the foggiest as to how doable that is... ( I was drawn to using the pro chip in its highest output so as to minimise ESS filters - leaving it down to software upsampling... But may well be missing something there - feel free to correct me!)
> 
> I don't think the V2 can accept the old Burr Brown DAC board, but could well be mistaken. Not sure - others will likely know?


 

 The older Burr Brown DAC boards will not fit the V2 and V2+.


----------



## nzvlam

Finally got mine!
  

  

  


 Very initial impression, with Hifiman's HE6 naturally, very smooth, dynamic, and the clarity is nothing short of amazing!
 Only using 68/99 for some very quite classical music.  Feels even more powerful than my beloved EF6.
 Wow, wow, wow!
  
 Now need to let it burn-in for a bit, will post some more comments later.


----------



## wakka992

Fantastic, It can pilot even the HE-6 !!! And with 68/99, with plenty of raw power avayable!

My HE-400i and senn HD650 never goes ahead of 40/99...

I'm a bit envious of all your gear btw


----------



## nzvlam

Just tried my most sensitive IEM Audio Technica ATM-IM03.  The V2+ is not completely silent, but that should not be a problem as not many people use a 8W headphone amp to drive IEM's.
  
 For the record, the only other devices in my arsenal that is completely silent to my ears with the IM03 is Woo Audio's WA7 and iBasso DX90.
  
  
 wakka992
  
 Thanks, I'm a very lucky guy, my wife doesn't complain about my obsession too much. She seems to be happy when I tell her "this is the last thing I'm getting"..... every time!
  
  
 Victor


----------



## wakka992

Even my CV2+ is not silent with Xiaomi Piston 3 and Hybrid.


----------



## SuperDuke

I can't believe I am posting this -  My V2+ sounds better now than last week.  (I've not been a believer in "burn in"- warm up yes but burn in no)
  
 Maybe it's all subjective.  I've had it playing 16h/d for almost 7 days now.  I did not do careful comparisons or anything - the sound just seems to have more detail and body.


----------



## Matias

FYI I got answer from Burson that the Conductor V2+ uses a 3A fast blow type fuse.


----------



## vegan

You're right Matias! 
Thanks for the correction. 

I remember having somewhat of a hard time finding fast-blow fuses. Its the slow-blow that are more common. I got that mixed up. My bad. 

Good to know I can use the same fuse - the US$25 Synergy Hifi/Create fuse (not the eBay knock-offs). That's the only one I've tried, though. 
http://www.synergyhifi.com/xproduct.asp?pid=161

They're not common, but here's one brief write up in them - he favoured them to a Hifi Tuning fuse - http://www.jaguaraudiodesign.com/blog/98/audio-fuses-the-biggest-bftb/


----------



## Matias

Anyone has impressions to share about the V2 tonal balance compared to Soloist or Conductor? Specially matched with Audezes?


----------



## Hifi59

matias said:


> Anyone has impressions to share about the V2 tonal balance compared to Soloist or Conductor? Specially matched with Audezes?




I'll be able to answer that by tomorrow. I just received my V2+ and its replacing my Soloist which I've been listening to for over a year.


----------



## kaushama

My V2 and timekeeper have arrived! (-:


----------



## Hifi59

So I've been comparing the new V2+ to my Soloist for a good part of the day with my Audeze LCD-4s.My early impressions are that the V2 + has the same familiar sound signature as the Soloist but with less grain and a larger perceived, 3D soundstage. Increased texture on instruments. To my ear it sounds like a cross between the Soloist and the Audio GD Master 9. This is a very good thing because these are my two favorite amps & so now I don't have to choose between them.

Physically, it runs cooler to the touch than the Soloist. It also has a larger footprint.

I also feel the Soloist may punch a little bit harder in the bass department.

As of right now, I am also getting random static from my right channel regardless of volume level or selected source.
I have changed headphone cables. Same thing. If I plug headphone cable directly into my Sony Dap, no static. It comes and goes thru the V2+. It'll be fine for a few minutes and then a bunch of low level random static in the right channel for several seconds as if it was a dirty connection but it's not. I even sprayed some Deoxit into the headphone jack to eliminate any kind of dirty connection as a possibility. Not good! I am monitoring this for now. If this thing has to go back to Australia, I hope they don't expect me to pay for that!


----------



## vegan

Sorry to hear about the static. Not good. 
Intermittent issues like that can be the most frustrating. 
Fingers crossed you can find a fix. 

Encouraging to read that you thought the V2 offers more texture than the Soloist. 'Texture' seems to be what I'm chasing most. Hopefully, the bass will come through as it burns in. 

I'm still waiting to find out when I might get my V2+. So keep your impressions coming people!!


----------



## Hifi59

I've been listening to the V2+ for 2 hours so far today and the intermittent static has not surfaced! I've done nothing different since yesterday to it after shutting it down last night.
The only difference is that yesterday when the issue occurred, the amp had been on for about 6 hours breaking in before I even started listening. The static would come in and out every few minutes for a second or two, sometimes cutting off the right channel altogether for a second. I even turned it off for a few minutes yesterday and back on, but issue remained. Today, so far, all is well after two hours of listening. Very strange.

As for the sound, it continues to impress. It has a very smooth,grain free signature yet retains that Burson energy and excitement. More texture and more transparent! Again, the bass "may" have hit a touch harder with the Soloist, but this is nitpicking if anything. It still has plenty of well controlled, impactful bass. More so than any amp that I've auditioned lately. Even though it has twice the power than the Soloist, it does not feel like it with my 200ohm LCD-4 headphones. I really have to crank it to get a good listening level just like on the Soloist. It "seems" to be no more powerful than the Soloist into this 200 ohm load. Still, plenty powerful though!


----------



## vegan

Good to hear on the static front - touch wood!!!


----------



## Matias

Good to know these impressions, thanks a lot! Details and low bass should increase a little as the amp burns in, I would expect. Interesting that it does not heat as much as the Soloist. Larger heatsink area maybe?


----------



## Hifi59

matias said:


> Good to know these impressions, thanks a lot! Details and low bass should increase a little as the amp burns in, I would expect. Interesting that it does not heat as much as the Soloist. Larger heatsink area maybe?




Yea, it's barely warm to the touch after running it for 4 hours! At the 4.5 hour mark, I heard the static noise appear again. It's only happened once today so I'm still monitoring the situation. So it seems heat related. Physically, the unit is out in the open on my nightstand. It's gotta be a cold solder on a transistor perhaps? No sure. I didn't start listening yesterday until the amp was on for 6 hours so I'm going to see if the static occurs more often the longer the amp is on. Yesterday it happened every few minutes after 6-7 hours of being on. So far today after four hours, only once have I heard the noise. A bit frustrating to say the least.


----------



## vegan

Great detective work, Sherlock! 

Annoying, all the same, though. Something that may be hard to pick up when testing... Or perhaps units can be left on over-night before they're tested?


----------



## jerick70

hifi59 said:


> Yea, it's barely warm to the touch after running it for 4 hours! At the 4.5 hour mark, I heard the static noise appear again. It's only happened once today so I'm still monitoring the situation. So it seems heat related. Physically, the unit is out in the open on my nightstand. It's gotta be a cold solder on a transistor perhaps? No sure. I didn't start listening yesterday until the amp was on for 6 hours so I'm going to see if the static occurs more often the longer the amp is on. Yesterday it happened every few minutes after 6-7 hours of being on. So far today after four hours, only once have I heard the noise. A bit frustrating to say the least.


 
  
 That is to bad.  I hope you get this sorted.  I've had really good luck with my V2+.  It's been playing for the last 6 days with no issues.  It gets better everyday.
  
 I've had some issues with a ground loop though.  That's not the V2+s fault though.


----------



## Middy

If its a non warranty issue and you have an ESD strap. I'd take out the DAC card wipe the connectors with IPA and reseat a couple of times. If not just keep monitoring and Email Burson for advice...
Better to ask first...

Good luck regardless
Dave


----------



## nzvlam

That is unlucky, may be it will go away with a more burn-in?
  
 I think Burson has a partner in the US.   Their Lycan Opamp testing bench is assembled in the US. So it may not have to go all the way to Australia.
  
 My Conductor Gen 1 doesn't run very hot either, even the amp section is the same as the Soloist.  I think this may be due to the larger size of the Conductor, more surface area may be.
  
 Still trying to burn-in the V2 a bit more before posting more comments about the sound, but its sounding good so far!


----------



## vegan

NZLAM - most curious to read how you feel the V2+ compares to the original Conductor (... as that's what I have now). 
Early reports suggest significant changes...


----------



## nzvlam

Vegan
  
 Early impression is that, its still a Burson, so don't expect differences to be significant.  But to my ears the bass quantity is slightly _less_, while the quality is a big improvement.  More layers, and can more easily pick out bass instruments.
  
 But will need to find more time.  Not so easy when you have two young daughters running around (well only one running for now anyway!)
  
 Victor


----------



## vegan

Thanks for that Victor 
Seems to be all but universal for the shiny new kit to be rather lean and bass-shy. 
I could well be wrong, but imagine any differences being more pronounced with big stuff like orchestras. Although, given all the extra detail coming through at low volumes, more joy may well be had with the small, intimate material as well. 
Luke


----------



## Hifi59

Thanks for the sympathy notes, guys. We'll see how tonight's listening session goes. Hopefully, no static! I had my wife turn in on for me while I was at work so that it has a good six hours or more on it today before I start listening.
The bass is slightly more shy than the Soloist but I wouldn't call it bass shy. It still slams pretty good, more so than other amps that I've auditioned. With more listening hours under my belt with the V2+, I believe that to get the added transparency,soundstage and reduced grain with the V2, the bass authority, sparkle and just overall energy of the Soloist was pulled back a bit. Leading edge attacks are not quite as crisp as on the Soloist. I believe it was a good trade off but others might interpret the sound as being a bit more analytical. If one is to call it analytical,which I disagree with, it would only be so when compared to the Soloist/Conductor. It's still a very musical amp. 

Update. I've had the V2+ on for about 8 hours now without the random static noise coming thru.
So the recap is. 
Day 1. Random static every few minutes in right channel for several hours non stop, changed cables,headphones, etc. isolated to amp.
Day 2. Heard one definite random static after amp was on for 4 hours. Didn't happen again with continued listening.
Day 3. After more than 8 hours of running, no random static heard.


----------



## beyerdude

Another new/happy V2+ owner here - have had mine since Friday - after some initial burning in time (of both the V2+ and my T90 headphones) I would concur that this is a significant piece of gear - very very good indeed. I had some initial harshness with some MP3 tracks of rap/bright treble issues but these have disappeared after nearly 3 days non stop playing. I also know the t90 takes some time to burn in so no surprises there.
  
 I've come from a more expensive set up (Metrum Hex and WA6SE/Aurix) and I'm completely happy with this new amp/dac/preamp  -  My last set up was 4x the cost and I can quite happily say now that this particular piece of equipment will be doing service for a good long time without any feeling of compromise at all.
  
 Highlights for me are the sheer level of detail and clarity, whilst at the same time sounding laid back warm and relaxing.....even with the T90 (now that they have been well thrashed for a while). It seems to be strong with all genres of music - It's stunning with Classical but also quite happy blasting out Judas Priest at ear splitting levels (and sounds excellent). I tried the original Conductor ESS9018 with the stepped attenuator and this is a totally different beast.
  
 It's also stunning listening at low levels - excellent volume control and no loss of clarity.
  
 I would suspect also that the V2+ itself needs a good long time to bed in - 50+ hours ideally.


----------



## vegan

Thanks for the Day 3 update. 
Strange that the random static would be something that go away over time... 
But great if it does indeed go away! Fingers crossed. 

Interesting to note the reduced sparkle compared to the soloist. From my experience burning in gear, things usually start off bright and mellow over time. Hopefully the V2+ will continue to blossom


----------



## whill

Nice to read that you guys are having fun with the Burson! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terlingua

vegan said:


> Thanks for the Day 3 update.
> Strange that the random static would be something that go away over time...
> But great if it does indeed go away! Fingers crossed.
> 
> Interesting to note the reduced sparkle compared to the soloist. From my experience burning in gear, things usually start off bright and mellow over time. Hopefully the V2+ will continue to blossom


 
 Listening V2+ more than a week and lucky me I don't have any static. (Tried on all ports USB/Toslink and RCA in I and II)


----------



## Hifi59

Day 4 . Another day with no static. This is great news. Btw, the random static was not source dependent. All that was required to hear it was to turn on the amp , plug in headphones and wait for it to happen. I'm feeling quite confident that it was a day 1 anomaly and will not happen again. I've run this thing for 10 hours yesterday and it never surfaced. Going strong and trouble free today too.

(Audeze LCD-4 and Hifiman HE-1k with Cardas Clear cable) With continued break in, this thing is fantastic! More and more musical sounding as the days go by. I still have my Soloist to compare to. I am quite confident that Burson knew exactly what had to be done to take all the positives of the Soloist/Conductor and expand on that with added transparency, soundstage and less grain. They pulled back a wee bit on the Soloist speed, energy and sparkle but the result is near perfection IMO. The bass authority has further improved over the last four days and I no longer feel that it is slightly less than the Soloist. This amp ,to my ear, is the Soloist (speed,sparkle,authority) and Audio-GD Master 9 (transparent,smooth,grain free) rolled into one. Impressive and impressed!


----------



## nzvlam

That is great to hear!  Now you can put your worries behind you and really start enjoying the music and the Burson.
  
 BTW I did you feel that even the mid bass is slightly less than the Soloist, but I can feel the sub-bass more.  May be because of that, the V2 has more of a sense of clarity in the bass than the Soloist.
  
 Anyway enjoy the Burson, and come back and tell us more about what you think.
  
 Victor


----------



## Hifi59

Day 5...still no static. Burson was all ready to ship me a replacement unit too. I told them that I will reseat the dac board to make sure that wasn't the problem and that I will monitor to see if amp ever does this again. Still very confident that the issue is behind me now. Burson reassured me that they are there for me should anything go wrong with the unit, even though the static stopped several days ago, I still reseated the dac board. Very clean design inside but the I did notice the toroidal transformers aren't as per-ty as the Soloists. No writing on them and just an ok , somewhat scuffed paint job..


----------



## Middy

Nice to hear my friend.. and you have the great Burson customer service behind you. Keep enjoying and good luck

Dave


----------



## vegan

Ditto - good to hear the evil static hasn't returned. 

Curious to hear people's experience with:
1. DSD
2. USB cleaners (Intona, Regen, etc..)
3. Direct comparisons to other DACs 
4. Experiences with the Timekeeper Virtuoso


----------



## nzvlam

Great to hear!  
  
 And that's why I said earlier in this tread, dealing with Burson is a joy be it with sales or after sales.  
  
 In contrast, another company selling USB DAC and Battery DAC also on IDGG.  I think some people paid over half a year ago (actually almost a year) still waiting to receive what they paid for.  I was lucky as I bought their USB DAC which is a second generation product and I actually received mine earlier than expected.  But the Battery powered one is their first attempt in such a design, and they went through redesign again and again.  Now as far as I know they even stop responding to complaint, while everyone just keep shouting for refund!  It may be a $400 product, and I am not saying they will never deliver, but man I am glad there are companies like Burson


----------



## ctbarker32

My Conductor V2+ has been working well and I have been trying out various headphones.
  
 I have encountered one small problem.
  
 When I switch from songs that are 44k/16b to 96k/24b there is a digital static/hash for several seconds. I can reliably repeat this behavior. I am using a Picoreplayer Raspberry Pi with a Hi-Fi Berry Digi+ Dac which is connected via S/PDIF coaxial to the Conductor. I will continue to test with other inputs.
  
 Maybe a firmware update could address this if it is indeed a verified problem?
  
 -CB


----------



## wakka992

Hi guys, new Burson V2+ in the house: Now I got 2!
  

  
 I must say they stack up very well... I might consider adding a Timekeeper Virtuoso for a glorious totem!
  
 I know, I'm a greedy person  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Burnin for the 2nd unit begins now!


----------



## nzvlam

Very nice!
  
 So this is your solution of running balanced??


----------



## wakka992

nzvlam said:


> Very nice!
> 
> So this is your solution of running balanced??




Ahahah! I might consider blowing up my Hifiman like that 

Don't really need balanced, as also my little mojo is single ended...
But if both Chord and Burson believe that running single ended is fine for a 3mt cable, why should we want more?

For what I can understand running balanced means double the circuit, so more power, so more heat; doing that as good as do it single ended is a waste of time and resources (plus I'd need to recable all my existing headphone, no thank you!)

That's my 2ct.


----------



## nzvlam

Well they say you should get more power and no cross-talk by running balanced, which will give you more bass, cleaner sound and more sound stage.
  
 BTW, with the V2+, I only see 24/384 and DSD 128 as the best available.  Shouldn't it be 32bit and up to DSD256 as per the spec from Burson's website?
  
 For info, I'm running Audirvana Plus 2.5 and Mac OS 10.11.4.  Also from the Audio MIDI settings, I only have up to 24bit, no 32bit.  Should that be the case?  
  
 I don't have anything DSD256 and probably can't hear the difference between 24bit and 32bit, but just nice to have.
  
  
 Victor


----------



## beyerdude

wakka992 said:


> Hi guys, new Burson V2+ in the house: Now I got 2!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have the V2+ and the Timekeeper Virtuoso and they make a lovely pair - The two paired with my Mac Mini are just about the perfect audio solution!


----------



## agisthos

Nice looking face plate and solid casework on such a reasonably priced component.


----------



## beyerdude

agisthos said:


> Nice looking face plate and solid casework on such a reasonably priced component.


 

 Yep and in the flesh it is equally impressive  It's got a really solid heft to it - if you appreciate a well built component the V2+ oozes attention to detail. It's very nicely made......


----------



## agisthos

beyerdude said:


> Yep and in the flesh it is equally impressive  It's got a really solid heft to it - if you appreciate a well built component the V2+ oozes attention to detail. It's very nicely made......


 
  
 And we forgot to mention the classy aluminum remote. A lot of products 3x its price only have a cheap plastic one.


----------



## Middy

On the regen side of things Vegan..
I only have the IFI IPURIFIER 2 and now the intona. I am not sure what they can add to the Burson set up but so far they have really added to the overall sound of my set up.
The only issue I have found is The Intona kills my phone battery and it outputs 3v so the IFI has to go pre Intona before the OPPO ESS..
I can't spend any more but wondered what the others can do even on the Burson and a timekeeper...RUR regen ect..


----------



## vegan

Thanks for that feedback Dave 
I had once thought Burson may not benefit much from galvanic isolation on the USB - but nice been corrected !

Hope others I'll be able to try with the Intona. I know someone with W4S RUR, so hope to try that - if just briefly with the V2+

If anyone is using HQ Player or audirvana, I am keen to hear how the V2+ goes with PCM to DSD conversion


----------



## wakka992

middy said:


> On the regen side of things Vegan..
> I only have the IFI IPURIFIER 2 and now the intona. I am not sure what they can add to the Burson set up but so far they have really added to the overall sound of my set up.
> The only issue I have found is The Intona kills my phone battery and it outputs 3v so the IFI has to go pre Intona before the OPPO ESS..
> I can't spend any more but wondered what the others can do even on the Burson and a timekeeper...RUR regen ect..


 
  


vegan said:


> Thanks for that feedback Dave
> I had once thought Burson may not benefit much from galvanic isolation on the USB - but nice been corrected !
> 
> Hope others I'll be able to try with the Intona. I know someone with W4S RUR, so hope to try that - if just briefly with the V2+
> ...


 
  
 W4S RUR? Intona? I think they work great but they are on the expensive side of the audio accessory... 
  
 Instead, a well implemented Galvanic Isolation using a USB over Ethernet extender is a cheap and valid alternative: http://www.head-fi.org/t/803111/xmos-xu208-usb-bridges-the-latest-gen-has-arrived/1095
  
 I'll receive 2 of this interesting unit this week, I'll try it with CV2+ and report back


----------



## Middy

PS AUDIO have just announced a new bit of kit turning IP2 into wifi then USB

Coming out this year... That should kill a lot of DAC feeding issues.

PS AUDIO LANrover

Yer it cost £200 for the Intona and £90
For the IFIP2. .It does add up...


----------



## wakka992

Yhea, I'm aware of the LANRover! That's why we've been speculating in USB over etehrnet on the other thread


----------



## TopherK

I'm trying to decide between the Conductor and the Soloist MK2, for those of you who have heard both: how big of an upgrade is the Conductor over the Soloist?


----------



## Hifi59

topherk said:


> I'm trying to decide between the Conductor and the Soloist MK2, for those of you who have heard both: how big of an upgrade is the Conductor over the Soloist?




If you are referring to the he older 4w conductor/ soloist VS the new V2/V2+ , then yes,I have both the original 4w Soloist and the new V2+.

They both have that Burson house sound. They are both rather fast amps. The older Soloist being a touch faster with a bit more energy and high end sparkle to its sound signature. Maybe a touch more bass authority and control too.

The newer V2+ is about 90-95% of all that but with added transparency and less grain to its sound signature. Overall, I prefer the V2+ but I must admit with some genres of music, I do miss the extra energy and authority of the older Soloist.

Although ithe V2 + is twice the power of the older Soloist, it doesn't feel like it using my rather inefficient Audeze LCD-4 200 ohm headphones. The difference in power going to the headphones seems just a touch louder with the newer v2+.


----------



## Hifi59

The lack of chatter in this thread indicates to me that we are all (owners) actually enjoying the V2/+ instead of complaining about it. This, of course, is a good thing. Ok, back to listening now.


----------



## nzvlam

hifi59 said:


> The lack of chatter in this thread indicates to me that we are all (owners) actually enjoying the V2/+ instead of complaining about it. This, of course, is a good thing. Ok, back to listening now.


 

 Definitely enjoying!  Also I just bought a Chord Hugo as a dedicated DAC, so very busy trying out different things!
  
 I have noticed something strange thou.  On one particular recording, which I have bought both DSD64 and 24/192 just for comparison.  I noticed that with the DSD version, the balanced has shifted slightly to the left, as if the whole orchestra has shifted left!  This does not happen on the PCM version or when I play the DSD version through any of my other DACs.
  
 Also as I have mentioned earlier in the thread, I am only getting 24bit rather than 32bit, and also no DSD256 from the V2+, any one has similar experience?
  
 Other than that, enjoying all my time with my new Burson.
  
 Also I do agree with your initial take on the old vs new bursons.  But I do miss the feel of turn that clunky old attentuator!
  
 Victor


----------



## peter123

nzvlam said:


> Definitely enjoying!  Also I just bought a Chord Hugo as a dedicated DAC, so very busy trying out different things!
> 
> I have noticed something strange thou.  On one particular recording, which I have bought both DSD64 and 24/192 just for comparison.  I noticed that with the DSD version, the balanced has shifted slightly to the left, as if the whole orchestra has shifted left!  This does not happen on the PCM version or when I play the DSD version through any of my other DACs.
> 
> ...




Please let us know how you find the dac section on the Mojo compared to the internal section in the V2+ when you get some more time with it.


----------



## nzvlam

Peter,
  
 Sure, will report back.
  
 Initial impression is that the Hugo is a lot smoother, more dynamics and with even more details than the Sabre.  Will do some more comparisons when I can find the time.
  
 Victor


----------



## peter123

Thanks Victor! I'm looking forward to hear more when you find the time. I'm definitely in no rush just curious


----------



## Hifi59

nzvlam said:


> Definitely enjoying!  Also I just bought a Chord Hugo as a dedicated DAC, so very busy trying out different things!
> 
> I have noticed something strange thou.  On one particular recording, which I have bought both DSD64 and 24/192 just for comparison.  I noticed that with the DSD version, the balanced has shifted slightly to the left, as if the whole orchestra has shifted left!  This does not happen on the PCM version or when I play the DSD version through any of my other DACs.
> 
> ...




Yea, I kinda miss the old attenuator but the new one is nice too. I think it's been improved over the one they put in last year's Virtuoso. Many complained about it having a very loose and wiggly feel to it. The one in the V2 has a solid feel to it. 

I haven't used the dac section yet. Just been using the one installed in my Sony ZX2 Dap which is quite good.
I will eventually use the one in the V2+ I'm sure. Keep us posted please on what develops from this.


----------



## jerick70

The V2+ pairs very nicely with the ZMF Omni sonically and aesthetically.


----------



## Hifi59

jerick70 said:


> The V2+ pairs very nicely with the ZMF Omni sonically and aesthetically.




Loved the way the Omnis sounded with my Soloist. Great synergy. Unfortunately, I no longer have the Omnis.


----------



## Hifi59

I've been going back and forth between the V2 and my Soloist for the past 3 hours. My initial thoughts were pretty much right on the money. Overall, they sound very close to each other. The differences are subtle but definite. Slightly more energy and grain with the Soloist. Slightly more transperancy and refinement with the V2. Bass authority about same. Same house sound signature for sure.


----------



## jerick70

hifi59 said:


> Loved the way the Omnis sounded with my Soloist. Great synergy. Unfortunately, I no longer have the Omnis.




How do the Omnis compare to your LCD3 and 4?


----------



## Hifi59

jerick70 said:


> How do the Omnis compare to your LCD3 and 4?




The Omnis loosely have the familiar Audeze sound signature but with a bit more midbass that doesn't bleed into the midrange and I would say a more extended high end. Subbass may go a touch deeper with the Audeze but it's close.
Overall though, the Omnis "feel" like they possess more bass.

They may lack that last bit of midrange magic of the Audeze too, but they are right up there with them overall.
I put them between my LCD-2f and LCD-3f in my favorites ranking. The LCD-4 I got after I sold the Omnis and
I like the 4s a bit more than the 3s.


----------



## jerick70

hifi59 said:


> The Omnis loosely have the familiar Audeze sound signature but with a bit more midbass that doesn't bleed into the midrange and I would say a more extended high end. Subbass may go a touch deeper with the Audeze but it's close.
> Overall though, the Omnis "feel" like they possess more bass.
> 
> They may lack that last bit of midrange magic of the Audeze too, but they are right up there with them overall.
> ...


 
  
 I sold my LCD2Fs because they sound very similar to the Blackwoods I had.  I thought the Blackwoods had more detail and treble extension though along with the Audeze magic mixed in like you described.  One thing about the Blackwoods, they seemed like the audio was a little more distant kind of like sitting on the back row of a concert instead of the first row with the LCD2s.  I just received my Omnis yesterday so I'm still becoming accustomed to the sound.  They are more forward like the LCD2s.  I do prefer them to my LCD2Fs though.  Again the better treble extension and more micro detail.


----------



## peter123

By any chance do any of you fellow V2+ owners also own the HifiMan HE-560?


----------



## nzvlam

Yes Peter
  
 But won't see it for a couple of weeks, holidaying back home! whoo hoo!!
  
 Victor


----------



## peter123

nzvlam said:


> Yes Peter
> 
> But won't see it for a couple of weeks, holidaying back home! whoo hoo!!
> 
> Victor




Sounds good Victor. Who knows, maybe I'll beat you to it


----------



## Hifi59

peter123 said:


> By any chance do any of you fellow V2+ owners also own the HifiMan HE-560?




Had the he-560 with my Soloist for about a year.


----------



## peter123

nzvlam said:


> Yes Peter
> 
> But won't see it for a couple of weeks, holidaying back home! whoo hoo!!
> 
> Victor




Sorry, quoted the wrong post 

Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## peter123

hifi59 said:


> Had the he-560 with my Soloist for about a year.




Was it a good pairing?


----------



## Hifi59

It was a very good pairing. I would listen to this combo for hours on end without fatigue. 
I would think that the V2 would mate even better with its added transparency and less grain than the Soloist.


----------



## nzvlam

peter123 said:


> Sounds good Victor. Who knows, maybe I'll beat you to it


 

 Let's have a race! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The HE560 has never been my "go-to" headphone.  I find it very uncomfortable for my head, it just keep squeezing my head!  Also, I find it pairs better with my Hifiman EF6, which has been running single channel for pretty much the last 6 months.  
  
 With the Burson, I find the sound a bit on the lean side.  Upper bass and mid are slightly recessed, giving a sound that lacks body.  With the treble happy nature of the 560, it just shatters my ears with some recordings especially with violins. They are quite good with fast pace music like the Allegro's of symphonies and concertos.  I wouldn't be using that for jazz/blues type stuff, still prefer tube for that kind of music.
  
 In contrast, the EF6 just give that bit more body which makes the HE560 much more enjoyable (and also the HE6 for that matter).  With the fuller mid and bass, the treble is "tamed" and the sound become more cohesive.  But you do have to give up some details and pace that the Burson does better.


----------



## meyner

does anyone know if the new conductor is a good choice for hifiman 1000 and audeze lcd-4


----------



## Hifi59

meyner said:


> does anyone know if the new conductor is a good choice for hifiman 1000 and audeze lcd-4




I have both of those headphones. They are made for each other. Great synergy between the V2 and both of those phones. As much as I loved the energy and engagement of the Soloist, the V2 improves on it making long term listening sessions very engaging.


----------



## meyner

hifi59 said:


> meyner said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone know if the new conductor is a good choice for hifiman 1000 and audeze lcd-4
> ...


 
  
 thanks for the feedback. I was wondering if you have a preference between the two phones. Do you think one excels overall? or based on genre/preference? I heard comfort for the hifi was much better but what is your own take the comfort issue when it comes to long term listening? I rmr i personally had trouble listening to lcd-3 long term in the past when i owned one.


----------



## Middy

Mr speakers ETHER. Microsuede Audeze Pads. Superb comfort. Maxx134 MOD just some felt.. 
Great tonality. Unless you crave the Audeze heavy bass neck breaker...


----------



## peter123

nzvlam said:


> Let's have a race!
> 
> The HE560 has never been my "go-to" headphone.  I find it very uncomfortable for my head, it just keep squeezing my head!  Also, I find it pairs better with my Hifiman EF6, which has been running single channel for pretty much the last 6 months.
> 
> ...




Game on  

Thanks for the feedback. One of the reasons that made me purchase the V2+ in the end was how good a complement it is to my Advance Acoustic Mda503 tube dac (which has more weight to the notes compared to the Sabre in the V2) and your comments makes me believe that it might be better using the MDA503 as a dac with the HE560's. 

If I can find a pair of the 560 at an ok price I'll give them a shot.


----------



## wakka992

peter123 said:


> Game on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I preferred the HE-400i over the HE-560... the latter is too harsh for my taste, didn't liked the sound from the Sabre DAC I auctioned it; don't know how they'll react to the Burson sabre implementation though...
  
 Keep in mind that I'll take any-day a Senn HD650 over a HD800


----------



## wakka992

Guys with the CV2+ remember to always use a USB cable with 5V power enabled, otherwise you'll do like me trying to track down why the heck USB input sound so strange!!


----------



## vegan

wakka992 said:


> Guys with the CV2+ remember to always use a USB cable with 5V power enabled, otherwise you'll do like me trying to track down why the heck USB input sound so strange!!




That's odd. 
Does that mean it 'works' without the 5v (handshakes and plays), but doesn't sound good?

The first gen conductor doesn't need the 5v (I taped overact pin). I didn't notice any change in sound after doing so.


----------



## wakka992

vegan said:


> That's odd.
> Does that mean it 'works' without the 5v (handshakes and plays), but doesn't sound good?
> 
> The first gen conductor doesn't need the 5v (I taped overact pin). I didn't notice any change in sound after doing so.


 
  
 It connects, yes, but you get occasionally connection problem and distortion. This appened randomply during the past month.
  
 I use 2 Belkin Usb Gold series cable, one with Tape over 5V pin the other one stock. All connection problem are gove with stock cable.
  
 So the Xmos U8 chip does need 5v power to work properly. That's why I also think that a 5V LPS with a split USB cable (such as Forza Audioworks Twin or iFi Gemini cable) would help a lot in USB input playback.


----------



## wakka992

I'm also considering upgrading the Xmos U8 chip as from a couple of weeks is avayable a new Xmos XU208 PCB board that (pin layout permitting) would probably fit in the CV2+ case.
  
 It's the "C-1 XMOS USB Digital Interface Module XU208"    http://www.head-fi.org/t/803111/xmos-xu208-usb-bridges-the-latest-gen-has-arrived/1305
  
 I'm also looking in galvanic isolation but as of now I can't find a "cheap" and audiophile grade option. I'm open to suggestion


----------



## peter123

wakka992 said:


> I preferred the HE-400i over the HE-560... the latter is too harsh for my taste, didn't liked the sound from the Sabre DAC I auctioned it; don't know how they'll react to the Burson sabre implementation though...
> 
> Keep in mind that I'll take any-day a Senn HD650 over a HD800


 
 Thanks for the input. I've got several Sabre DAC's (three as I can think of right now) and I don't find them to sound particularly simliar. I'd guess I'm more of an  believer of implementation than chip used but YMMV (and I know it will )
  
 As for the signature of the HE-560 it's a chance I think I'll be willing to take but I do appreciate to hear about your experience with them.


----------



## riccardo1966

Ho V2 + un mese. Il dispositivo è eccellente. Probabilmente si comprenderà in seguito. Abbiamo pochi che ha rischiato l'acquisto a scatola chiusa. Altamente raccomandato.


----------



## Amuro_Rey

V2+ ARRIVED !!!!


----------



## Middy

Lovely... Gratz mate


----------



## Hifi59

meyner said:


> thanks for the feedback. I was wondering if you have a preference between the two phones. Do you think one excels overall? or based on genre/preference? I heard comfort for the hifi was much better but what is your own take the comfort issue when it comes to long term listening? I rmr i personally had trouble listening to lcd-3 long term in the past when i owned one.




I really love both of them. Maybe a very slight edge to the LCD-4. I have my nights where I just want to chill a bit and relax. That's when I grab the HE-1k. For more energy an active listening, I use my LCD-4. Still love the LCD-3 for rock too. 

Yea, the he-1k are more comfy then the 4s. The 4s are heavier than the 3s but the improved headband helps it out a bit. If you didn't like the feel of the 3s on your head, I don't think you'll tolerate the 4s. They don't bother me even for long term listening but they are heavy.


----------



## jerick70

Awesome. Congrats on the new V2+.


----------



## Kramer01

How does the v2 perform/pair with the hd650?


----------



## Amuro_Rey

One little question about new V2+
 I found that the V2+ can drive the same headphone but with a more rise up of the volume knob compared to my old Virtuoso, is it normal/correct ?
 Some one can explain that ?
  
 Tks
  
 Luca


----------



## peter123

amuro_rey said:


> One little question about new V2+
> I found that the V2+ can drive the same headphone but with a more rise up of the volume knob compared to my old Virtuoso, is it normal/correct ?
> Some one can explain that ?
> 
> ...




Although I've got no experience with the original Virtuoso I believe that I've read somewhere that the V2 has a lower gain than the older Bursons. The reason for this would probably be to avoid hiss with sensitive headphones /IEM's as well as giving more playroom with the volume. I'm not sure about this so if others could shime in it would be helpful.


----------



## Amuro_Rey

Tks Peter 123


----------



## jerick70

I wanted to check in on my experience with my V2+.  When I first got my V2+ it was really harsh sounding.  As I've used it more and more the hard edges have gone away and it has really started coming into it's own.  A euphoric warm, full, and fluid sound with A LOT of detail.  I still have quite a while before my 150 hour burn in is completed.  I think it is going to sound even more amazing on full burn in.  For those that are trying to decide on purchasing the V2+, I really don't think you will disappointed.  It just takes a little patience.


----------



## Hifi59

jerick70 said:


> I wanted to check in on my experience with my V2+.  When I first got my V2+ it was really harsh sounding.  As I've used it more and more the hard edges have gone away and it has really started coming into it's own.  A euphoric warm, full, and fluid sound with A LOT of detail.  I still have quite a while before my 150 hour burn in is completed.  I think it is going to sound even more amazing on full burn in.  For those that are trying to decide on purchasing the V2+, I really don't think you will disappointed.  It just takes a little patience.




That's a bit strange. Coming off of the Soloist, my first impression of the V2 was that of it being refined, transparent and lack of grain to its sound signature compared to my Soloist. I never felt it was harsh. I did and do feel that some of the Soloist energy was pulled back a bit. This trade off was a good one though for the added transparency and refinement of its sound without sounding boring.


----------



## Kramer01

Hi

Can anyone tell me how does the v2 perform/pair with the hd650 and other high impedance senns.


----------



## wakka992

kramer01 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me how does the v2 perform/pair with the hd650 and other high impedance senns.


 
 Hi there,
  
 I use the conductor daily with either HE-400i or Senn HD650 and they both sound beautifully with the CV2+.
  
 With the Conductor the Senn HD650 does sound a little more fuller than with my MoJo, and for sure they sound better with the CV2+ than with my previous gear (Asus Xonar ONE, Geek Out 1000, Dragonfly).


----------



## beyerdude

TQuote:


kramer01 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me how does the v2 perform/pair with the hd650 and other high impedance senns.


 
 The V2+ pairs beautifully with the HD600 and T90 (300 and 250 ohm). The HD650 would probably pair better with the V2+ than the V2 (IMO) - When I owned the HD650 I invariably used it with the most resolving/transparent DAC/Amp combo.


----------



## Kramer01

beyerdude said:


> The V2+ pairs beautifully with the HD600 and T90 (300 and 250 ohm). The HD650 would probably pair better with the V2+ than the V2 (IMO) - When I owned the HD650 I invariably used it with the most resolving/transparent DAC/Amp combo.


 
 Thanks Beyerdude.


----------



## Kramer01

wakka992 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I use the conductor daily with either HE-400i or Senn HD650 and they both sound beautifully with the CV2+.
> 
> With the Conductor the Senn HD650 does sound a little more fuller than with my MoJo, and for sure they sound better with the CV2+ than with my previous gear (Asus Xonar ONE, Geek Out 1000, Dragonfly).


 
 Thanks wakka992
  
 I've been using the 160D for a few years and am seriously thinking about upgrading. I almost went for the original conductor but didn't go through with the purchase because I didn't think the DAC performance was really an improvement over the 160D. 
  
 Now that a burson dac is finally able to decode DSD natively and the addition of the XMOS interface I'm thinking about upgrading.
 The V2+ cost 500$ more than the V2 so in essence we are paying 500$ for the DAC and Burson gear always punches above its class so can you tell me a bit about the DAC performance. How does the DAC on the V2+ perform, is it like every other Sabre DAC or does the Burson house sound(organic tone density, good PRAT and bass) shine through?? How does it compare to the MoJo the darling of sub 1K$ dacs??
  
 Have you tried using any IEM or low impedance dynamic cans with the CV2+. The CV1 and the original Conductor reportedly produced hiss so I want to know whether Burson has finally rectified the flaw. My 160D produces NO hiss with iems(SE846), Its an absolutely black blackground.


----------



## beyerdude

kramer01 said:


> Thanks Beyerdude.


 

 No worries - I think the HD600 with the V2+ are just about perfect and about the best i have heard them from any other source. It firmly confirms also just how scalable the HD600 are regarding source - I'm not a treble head/bass head and the combo hits exactly the right balance - enough treble extension to give great presence/ wide sound stage and fantastic bass definition/extension - The biggest change between this and other rigs however is that I have never heard the HD600 sound so transparent/well defined. Despite all of this it still has an inherent 'organic' sound.


----------



## wakka992

kramer01 said:


> Thanks wakka992
> 
> Have you tried using any IEM or low impedance dynamic cans with the CV2+. The CV1 and the original Conductor reportedly produced hiss so I want to know whether Burson has finally rectified the flaw. My 160D produces NO hiss with iems(SE846), Its an absolutely black blackground.


 
  
 Unfortunately on both my unit I can hear white noise/hiss with IEM. That's with Sennheiser CX880 and Xiaomi Piston 3 and Hybrid IEM.
 But again, we're talking about a 8w product that aim to much power hungrier cans...


----------



## Hifi59

I just held a meet at my home and was able to compare my V2+ to the $1900.00 highly acclaimed Audio-GD Master 9 amp using its balanced output.

Using my Sony ZX-2 dap as my source streaming Tidal Hifi and using my LCD-4 and Hifiman HE-1k headphones , I spent about a good hour going back and forth between amps. I concluded (and so did the owner) that they sound nearly identical. There were some minor variables but the energy,drive and basic sound signature were so close. The M9 maybe had a touch more bass authority while the Burson had a touch more high end "sparkle ". If I were blindfolded, I believe that I would not have been able to tell what amp I was listening to. They were that close. 

Although the M9 has a higher power output rating, it sounded no more powerful than the V2. I cranked them both with several songs just to see which one caved first, but they were virtually the same volume level using these rather innefficient headphones. This says a lot about the v2 since it's half the size of the M9 and includes a Dac. 

So if anyone out there was curious as to the power,refinement and value of the V2, there it is. Well done Burson!


----------



## Kramer01

@wakka992
  
  Thanks for the reply.
  
 Any comment on the DAC performance.


----------



## biscorbit

Anyone know the burn in time for the v2+?


----------



## wakka992

kramer01 said:


> @wakka992
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> ...




The CV2+ it's a good all around performer: detailed, with controlled bass slam and extended treble.
Though I think I prefer the MoJo presentation, more neutral and musical; but it's a close call.

Right now I'm listening with MoJo as DAC and CV2+ as Amp and I like that!

I've done some comparison between the 2 setup but it's to difficult to decide...


----------



## wakka992

biscorbit said:


> Anyone know the burn in time for the v2+?




Burnin time? I did around the 100h playing non stop.

I think that after burnin the CV2+ is at it's best when is sounding after you warm it for 20min. For warm it I mean not just turn it on, but actually play something for 20min before listening


----------



## biscorbit

thanks


----------



## nzvlam

Finally found some time to sit down an have a closer listen.  Here are my impressions about the old Conductor vs Conductor V2+.
  
 Equipment used:
  
 iMac --> USB --> Chord Hugo --> 7N Silver cable --> Conductor/Conductor V2+ --> Beyer T1 (Gen 1).  
 Track used: Bach Brandenburg Concerto no. 5 Allegro by Florilegium in DSD64
  
 First of all, I want to make it clear that they are both Burson's product.  They have the same house of sound.  The difference is quite subtle.  And for this test, I deliberately bypassed the Sabre DAC in both the original Conductor and the V2 in order to get the impression of just the amps.
  
 The original Conductor has more upper bass presence.  However, I find the V2 has better sound stage, instrument separation and more accurate timbre.  The V2 is very fast and it really shows in the harpsichord solo near the end of this movement.  You can hear the individual notes and the unique sound when the strings are plucked.  Also the flute did not sound like Baroque flute in the original Conductor either and is much better reproduced by the V2.
  
 With the original Conductor, I got the feelings that I am sitting closer to the instruments, while the V2 is just a row or two back.  The difference is no day and night difference, but is quite clear if you listen closely. 
  
 To me, the V2 sounds more analytical, while the original is more fun.
  
 As my 4 year old keep interrupting, will try to post more comments later.
  
 Victor


----------



## vegan

Interesting. Thanks for the comparison victor 
How many hours have you clocked in the V2+?


----------



## Hifi59

nzvlam said:


> Finally found some time to sit down an have a closer listen.  Here are my impressions about the old Conductor vs Conductor V2+.
> 
> Equipment used:
> 
> ...




This is a somewhat similar comparison that I did with my V2 and the Soloist. I would add that the V2 is more refined and less grainy than the Soloist. The Soloist can sound more "fun" I believe due to its energy and speed. With extended listening , I did prefer the V2 over the Soloist though. The differences ,as you stated, are subtle but definite.


----------



## vegan

Given the extra power of the V2+ over the Soloist/Conductor original, I'm surprised that it is lighter in the bass department. 
Has that held true after 100/200hrs of burn-in? 

I would imagine the sense of the V2 being more analytical comes from being bass light. Or is that off base?


----------



## nzvlam

vegan said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the comparison victor
> How many hours have you clocked in the V2+?


 

 I would say over 50 but less than 100 hrs with load.  However I do have it turned on a lot longer than that, just to keep the caps nice and warm.


----------



## vegan

Thanks victor. Good to know. 
I can't remember how long the original Conductor took to fully flesh out in the bass. 

I would find it strange to imagine anything sounding simultaneously bass-heavy and analytical...


----------



## whill

i wonder what will be the outcome sound of this V2 partnered with Beyerdynamic T1 2nd generation.


----------



## ggarner

I have a Conductor V2+ on order but didn't see on their web site what kind of USB port is in the back. It looks like a USB Type A, but I want to make sure I have the proper cable for when it arrives.
  
 Thanks,
  
 Greg


----------



## wakka992

ggarner said:


> I have a Conductor V2+ on order but didn't see on their web site what kind of USB port is in the back. It looks like a USB Type A, but I want to make sure I have the proper cable for when it arrives.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Greg




It does have a USB 2.0 type B input.

Don't worry, the CV2+ arrive with a USB cable and a RCA cable so you'll be ready to use it when it arrives


----------



## vegan

Just trialling some Curious USB cables with my 1st gen Conductor and Regen. The two short Regen Links sound good, but yet to try putting back the Neo d+ (S Class) and A-B adapter. 

Is anyone using Curious USB Cables with the V2+?


----------



## hidehide

I really wish they have a balanced input/output version.. Until they release one, I might go with Audio-GD NFB-27H.. For my LCD-3 and Adam A7X active speaker..


----------



## Middy

Is the GD balanced ie 4P xlr or a true balanced circuit? 2 separate paths not a signal split?. It seems as well many things are about the final implementation.... just a thought


----------



## 18inch

whats the difference between Pre-Out and Dac-Out ?!?
  
 ive been experimenting and i get lot less hiss from dac out vs pre-out, much cleaner i find.... why so? who would use pre-out when theres clearly a cleaner feed from dac-out


----------



## vegan

If you don't need (analogue) volume control, the DAC-out my well work better for you. 
The pre-amp out will not only give you analogue volume control, but also add gain... Hence the higher noise floor. 
... But happy to be corrected!!

... yet to get my V2+


----------



## hidehide

middy said:


> Is the GD balanced ie 4P xlr or a true balanced circuit? 2 separate paths not a signal split?. It seems as well many things are about the final implementation.... just a thought


 
 Thanks for the note. I am by no mean expert and just wanted to get a decent sounding DAC + headphone amp unit for both my headphone and active speaker (through XLR).
 From what I heard, audio gd has very good implementation. On the other hand, I heard the burson has good synergies with the LCD-3. And I really prefer the look of the burson over the audio gd..
 So if Burson release a unit with XLR connections, then all my hesitation will be cleared..


----------



## Middy

If there is the opposite of expert it would be called MIDDY. You can get the 4 P female to 1/4 6.3MM TRS converter for not so much if you look. Most cable makers do one... I wouldn't say what's best for your needs... but some features are less important than others implementation. Just keep your options open. 

The Mytek dac amps have dual trs 6.5mm sockets so you still would be stuck with no connector....

Good luck with what ever you choose, the burson seems a good match..

Have fun

Dave


----------



## hidehide

middy said:


> If there is the opposite of expert it would be called MIDDY. You can get the 4 P female to 1/4 6.3MM TRS converter for not so much if you look. Most cable makers do one... I wouldn't say what's best for your needs... but some features are less important than others implementation. Just keep your options open.
> 
> The Mytek dac amps have dual trs 6.5mm sockets so you still would be stuck with no connector....
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Dave. I still have about half year time to decide as I will wait till I move to my new place.
 I will keep looking.
  
 I read that someone from this thread saying the sound of Audio GD Master 9 and the V2+ is very close. But noted the Master 9 uses 4 PCM1704UK chip while the V2+ uses Sabre ES9018.
 I bet the NFB-27H will sound closer to the V2+ as that's the version with ES9018. If they both sound close, with similar price and the NFB-27H comes with balanced amp out as well as balanced pre-amp out. Audio GD really has the edge..


----------



## Hifi59

hidehide said:


> Thanks for the note. I am by no mean expert and just wanted to get a decent sounding DAC + headphone amp unit for both my headphone and active speaker (through XLR).
> From what I heard, audio gd has very good implementation. On the other hand, I heard the burson has good synergies with the LCD-3. And I really prefer the look of the burson over the audio gd..
> So if Burson release a unit with XLR connections, then all my hesitation will be cleared..




Burson has looked into balanced out but it will never happen if they want to maintain its smaller footprint vs. most balanced amps. They have maxed out power/size ratio in its current form.I believe there are well designed amps of both type and one isn't necessarily superior to the other except perhaps a higher output with balanced. Some very high end amps are SE output only. I compared my cv2 to the audio GD master 9 for several hours at a mini headphone meet (sony zx2, tidal Hifi, amp dacs bypassed) and I honestly had a very hard time telling them apart with a variety of music. Even the owner of the master 9 agreed. Perhaps a touch more bass with the master 9 vs a touch more air on top with the cv2. This makes the Burson a greater value with a more usable footprint for my setup. Power wise, they are both sufficient to power almost anything thrown at them with the master 9 being a bit more powerful overall. I couldn't hear that difference while cranking both units up while powering my LCD-4 and Hifiman he-1k.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Is anyone else looking forward to the new Conductor air?
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/812863/conductor-air-pocket-sized-usb-dac-headphone-amp-remote-controlled-preamp


----------



## jerick70

ultrainferno said:


> Is anyone else looking forward to the new Conductor air?
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/812863/conductor-air-pocket-sized-usb-dac-headphone-amp-remote-controlled-preamp


 
  
 This looks like another winner from Burson!


----------



## Bambooken

Any idea what the price point will be for the Conductor Air?


----------



## jerick70

bambooken said:


> Any idea what the price point will be for the Conductor Air?




$499.00 USD. Burson is offering it for $419 on their Indiegogo campaign right now.... 

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/air-pocket-sized-usb-soundcard-head-amp-preamp#/


----------



## Audio Addict

jerick70 said:


> $499.00 USD. Burson is offering it for $419 on their Indiegogo campaign right now....
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/air-pocket-sized-usb-soundcard-head-amp-preamp#/


 
  
 There is a thread on this:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/812863/conductor-air-pocket-sized-usb-dac-headphone-amp-remote-controlled-preamp/15#post_12713694
  
 This individual received a sample for review.


----------



## Kornasteniker

I see, that there is a black anodized version of the mobile device available. It would be cool though, if Burson could bring his other products in black too. 
  
 Greetings, KoRnasteniker


----------



## whill

Hi!
  
 Does anyone here have tried the Conductor V2+ and paired it to Beyerdynamic T1 (2nd Generation)?
  
 Thank you.


----------



## peter123

kornasteniker said:


> I see, that there is a black anodized version of the mobile device available. It would be cool though, if Burson could bring his other products in black too.
> 
> Greetings, KoRnasteniker




Fwiw I should be getting the black version next week (pre-production unit). Will post some pictures of it in the Air thread (along with impressions of course) when I get it. 

I also like the black one so I'm curious to see how it looks in real life


----------



## vegan

Just hooked up a V2+ with Timkeeper Virtuoso (just in for review). 

Using Audirvana, I've been so far unable to play DSD files in DSD. Audirvana only seems to recognise the C2+ as being able to receive PCM. 

I'm obviously using a Mac and don't have access to a Windows machine or streamer. Checking the Burson site, I see the only Mac driver available is for the old Tenor USB board. 

I don't really have any any other decent software to try. I wouldn't imagine VNC outputs in DSD? (Will check). 

Anyone else having this DSD issue? 
Thanks for any suggestions. I'll ask Alex too.


----------



## jerick70

vegan said:


> Just hooked up a V2+ with Timkeeper Virtuoso (just in for review).
> 
> Using Audirvana, I've been so far unable to play DSD files in DSD. Audirvana only seems to recognise the C2+ as being able to receive PCM.
> 
> ...


 
  
 DSD is working on my Windows Box.  It must be an issue with drivers or Audirvana.  Which version of OSX are you using?  I'll try my V2+ with my Macbook Pro and let you know how it goes.


----------



## nzvlam

Hi Vegan
  
 The way I got the V2+ to play DSD with Audirvana is through DSD over PCM (DoP 1.0/1/1).  And with that I can only get DSD128 instead of the advertised DSD256.
  
 You can select that at the Preference > Audio system > Active Audio device > native DSD Capability.
  
 That's the only way I got it to work.


----------



## vegan

Appreciate the replies Jerick and Victor 

Great to know you're getting 128DSD with Audirvana. Is there a setting I missed?
When choosing the Xmos output in Audirvana's settings, it only suggests it can do PCM. Automatic DSD detection was left as the default. 
In the upsampling settings, DSD upsampling is not an option (it's greyed out). 

I'll muck around with it .. But good to know its me and not the DAC


----------



## jerick70

vegan said:


> Appreciate the replies Jerick and Victor
> 
> Great to know you're getting 128DSD with Audirvana. Is there a setting I missed?
> When choosing the Xmos output in Audirvana's settings, it only suggests it can do PCM. Automatic DSD detection was left as the default.
> ...




Glad to help. 

This may be due to your OSX version. What version are you running?


----------



## vegan

Silly me. Of course, I needed to check 'DSD over PCM'. Didn't realise that would be the key for DOP. I thought that would force down sampling to PCM (but of course the DSD to PCM algorithm does that). Thanks for the top Victor. 
My bad... Carry on...


----------



## jerick70

vegan said:


> Appreciate the replies Jerick and Victor
> 
> Great to know you're getting 128DSD with Audirvana. Is there a setting I missed?
> When choosing the Xmos output in Audirvana's settings, it only suggests it can do PCM. Automatic DSD detection was left as the default.
> ...


 
 I was able to get DoP working pretty quickly. Just went into Audirvana preferences and went to "Audio System" and changed "Native DSD Capability" from "Automatic Detection" to "DSD over PCM standard 1.1"


----------



## vegan

Indeed Jerick, it's not rocket surgery!!
Ivebeen using Audirvana for over five years now... bonkers I'd be so silly to miss that. 
Apologies if I ever gave the impression it was an issue with the DAC. DAC works perfectly. 

By the way, does anyone know the difference between the two DOP settings? 
I'll try both.


----------



## jerick70

vegan said:


> Indeed Jerick, it's not rocket surgery!!
> Ivebeen using Audirvana for over five years now... bonkers I'd be so silly to miss that.
> Apologies if I ever gave the impression it was an issue with the DAC. DAC works perfectly.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The 1 and 1.1 are revisions of the DoP standard.  They give you both revisions for compatibility reasons.  You can read about the differences here: 
  
 http://dsd-guide.com/dop-open-standard


----------



## vegan

Sweet - appreciate that Victor :thumbsup_tone3:


----------



## jerick70

vegan said:


> Sweet - appreciate that Victor :thumbsup_tone3:


 
  
 Hey no problem.  Glad to help.  By the way my name is Jeff.


----------



## vegan

My apologies Jeff!!
No clue why I thought Victor posted that link. .. Probably thought he was the Mac guy..
Someone isn't very on the ball today... 

Happy to be able to be resample PCM up to 128DSD now... Which is perhaps the biggest reason for me wanting a DSD capable DAC.


----------



## jerick70

vegan said:


> My apologies Jeff!!
> No clue why I thought Victor posted that link. .. Probably thought he was the Mac guy..
> Someone isn't very on the ball today...
> 
> Happy to be able to be resample PCM up to 128DSD now... Which is perhaps the biggest reason for me wanting a DSD capable DAC.


 
  
 Hey no problem.  Enjoy your DSD files on your MAC!


----------



## peter123

The smaller brother


----------



## peter123

Big brother says hi


----------



## nzvlam

Nice Peter,  looking forward to your impressions. ; )


----------



## peter123

So I've been going back and forth between the V2+ and Air for a couple of hours now. I've been listening to my regular demo list with two different laptops running MediaMonkey with identical settings in both Windows and MM. I've been using my modded T50RP's and some LZ A4 prototype IEM's (wife's home so no open cans yet wink.gif ).

I've got to say that I'm super impressed with the performance from the little Air unit. It comes very close to the V2+ in sound quality and signature. I really don't like talking numbers when it comes to sound but in lack of anything better I'll do an exception and say that based on my rather short listening session with a couple of not super revealing headphones and IEM's the Air has probably 85-90% of the sound from the V2+. As a lover of the V2+ this is of course excellent news, to be able to bring most of the V2+ sq with me wherever I go.

The V2+ may have slightly more air, a bit more controlled and deeper bass but the difference is not big. Apart from that the overall signature is very similar. The V2+ of course has a lot of other features like significantly more power, toslink, coaxial and a couple of analog inputs etc.

I'll do the same exercise again when putting my review together but that time I'll be using some of my more revealing open headphones but so far this really seems as the perfect portable unit for anyone loving the sound of the V2+.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Have you seen the noir edition?


----------



## Audio Addict

ultrainferno said:


> Have you seen the noir edition?




Nice


----------



## vegan

I just wrote up some impressions on the CV2+ With the Timekeeper Virtuoso I was testing. My focus was on the TV. While I appreciate this is head-fi, I thought some of you might be curious. 

---

Burson's new Timekeeper Virtuoso is a damn sexy amp. It has the precision of a Swiss watch, the dynamic kick of a mule and seduction of new love. It looks magnificent under the Conductor. Superb industrial design, me thinks. It looks heavy. But feels heavier than I imagined. One quibble I have is about the LEDs. Personally, I would prefer an LED to be more understated. I really dig the Burson aesthetic, though. 

Rig

FireWire drive + Mac mini (2010) + Audirvana Plus, with upsampling to DSD -> Burson Conductor V2+ -> Burson Timekeeper Virtuoso -> Gallo Strada + TR-3 sub

Reference amp: Scientific Audio Technology (SAT), Infinity monoblocks (450W, circa 1990s, hand built in Perth, Australia. Originally sold for Aus$18,000). 

Sundries: 
UpTone Regen
Blue Circle x6 Sillycone filter
Curious Cable Regen Links (x2)
DIY silver/gold ICs 

Screen shot of A+ upsampling preferences. 
(Limited by power of old Mac mini) 


It was a thrill to get to review Burson's new Timekeeper Virtuoso. I've been a Burson fan for the past six years. I had their first pre and power amp duo from the 100 series. Their Conductor V2+ is the third DAC/pre/headphone amp I've owned. 

Alex informed me that this TV had been burned in for 100 hours before being shipped for quality control. So I'd assume that would be true each and every TV. I certainly wonder if it might improve in the bass with more burn-in. It did improve over the few days I had it (as Alex suggested it would). Notes across the frequency range are rendered with military precision. Incisive violins stood up well at high volume. While as tight as the proverbial drum, I did wish for some added heft down low. This limited the visceral engagement that is so vital. It some fine finesse, but doesn't match the gravitas of the old fogeys (AKA, SAT Infinity monoblocks). 

The Timekeeper Virtuoso (TV) is immaculate. Both in the aforementioned style, as well as in its presentation. It's impossibly clean. I feel like the noise floor fell to a basement I never knew existed. Details shine through with razor-sharp precision. Great for following all but unintelligible lyrics. I could imagine it being a great amp for music producers and mixers. Paraphrasing a good friend, detail in audio should not be about hearing a mouse fart in the studio. It should however, help to render more texture from every note. That would be pretty true of my experience with the TV. Save with the proviso that this texture wasn't always as rich and full as I might have liked it to be. 

Referring back to its military precision, transients remind me of some high grade machine gun. (Why this pacifist resorts to military analogies is just embarrassing...) Early on, this was painful. The TV emphasised staccato, whilst the old foggy monos were all about legato. However, the sense of flow did improve over time. 

Having now clocked some 100+ hours (some 200+ in total), it's now coming to life. Ella & Louis sound sumptuous swinging 'Stars Fell on Alabama'. Indeed, small group jazz and jazz vocals were generally most enjoyable. Peggy Lee's vocal whispers seduced on 'Why Don't You Do Right' (Chesky's Moments Like This). Sidestepping, Tom Waits' rusty musings and foley work was on full display on 'What's He Building In There?' I was particularly impressed with its startle factor. I think it was some kind of mechanical door that jumped out at me - making me wonder where it was coming from. 

I return to my previous complaint: the bottom end is just too light. So I don't hear enough of Tom's raspy baritone. I'm greedy. I like to feel the impact of his voice in my chest. It's still Tom, don't get me wrong. He just sounds a little too clean-cut and sober for my liking. 

Somewhat surprisingly, I didn't miss this lighter bass in many brighter recordings. Keith Jarrett's Koln Concert was really quite enjoyable. I always felt the bass was critical to enjoy this. 
I'm very impressed by Marc Johnson's fabulous fret work on his upright bass on 'Autumn Leaves' from Patricia Barber's (Nightclub, DSD). While the bass balance may be a little lighter than I'm used to, what is there is quality. This lighter bottom end is most evident in recordings that really demand it. The fundamental bass lines that drive Massive Attack's epic 'Mezzanine' are notably lacking that visceral heartbeat. I have a few horrid room nodes below 80hZ. The Old Fogies excite them terribly. On the Timekeeper V, the nodes are pretty well behaved. While this is great on the one hand, I can't help but feel a little robbed of some bass weight. 

Zinman's take on Mahler's 8th symphony (DSD) was the first recording I played on the Timekeeper V. Ambitious? Perhaps. That's how I roll. It says something about my expectations too. I hold Burson in high regard. But I was sorely deflated. I kept returning to it over time. Each time, it was a little better... From intolerable, to listenable... And now, I am really enjoying it. Finally playing it at full volume. It's not entirely resolving in the most intense cresendos, but pretty darn fine. Quieter passages are handled with great delicacy. Some of the first violin's work really stood out.

Analytics 

Palpability? 
Lacking that oomph in the bass detracted a little on this score. 

Soundstage?
Soundstage width was fine from the get-go. However, the depth seems to have improved with time. Now, I get a much better sense of the concert hall and pit. 

Boogie factor? 
Check. Just listen to McBride/Brown/Clayton doing 'Taco with a Pork Chop'. I'm vegan and still gets me wiggling. 

Sing-along factor? 
Not so much. May well improve with more burn-in. 

Noise floor?
TV has lower noise floor than the Ancient monoblocks. 

Conclusion

Listening to Burson's TV, I was reminded of a tight fitting tuxedo. It looks mighty sharp with it's black and white contrast. With improved posture, you are more alert. You are as sharp as you look. Whilst the old monoblocks feel like slipping back into an old velvet suit. It may well be a little crumpled, shabby and faded, but it's oh-so comfy. 

That analogy was written before the TV had really hit its straps. So it feels overblown now. Be patient. You will be rewarded. By the end of the night, the suit had more style and flair. And so much more relaxed. No fear of wedgies now. 

What I imagine most of us look for is an experience. One that pins us to the seat. Demands attention. And won't let us walk away without a fight. 

I had a few of those experiences with the Timekeeper. Not as many as I would have liked, but they made my time memorable.


----------



## peter123

My review of the V2+'s baby brother is up for those who might be interested:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/burson-audio-conductor-air/reviews/16536


----------



## vegan

Fantastic review Peter! Nicely written. 

I kind of wish I had an Air right now. I'm flying to Europe for eight months. I don't have any portable gear, so thinking I'll take the CV2+ and Mac mini on the plane as carry on. Bit crazy, I know.. but think it will work.


----------



## Audio Addict

peter123 said:


> My review of the V2+'s baby brother is up for those who might be interested:
> 
> [COLOR=22229C]http://www.head-fi.org/products/burson-audio-conductor-air/reviews/16536[/COLOR]




Burson Audio posted on Facebook 4 days left, probably really 3 since they are 12 hours or something like ahead of CST in US.


----------



## Seth Warshavsky

How does it compare to the Bakoon HPA 21?​


----------



## Seth Warshavsky

How does it compare to the Bakoon HPA 21?​​


----------



## vegan

I'm a speaker guy who is looking to tread into the mysterious world of head-fi. 

I'm drawn to immersive sounds that I might get from Audeze... but without the budget. I'm looking for vegan cans that I might find on the used market in Europe. I am considering HE-400 or Meze 99. 

What's the best bang for the buck vegan cans with an immersive sound for the CV2+ south of $500? (Used)


----------



## jerick70

vegan said:


> I'm a speaker guy who is looking to tread into the mysterious world of head-fi.
> 
> I'm drawn to immersive sounds that I might get from Audeze... but without the budget. I'm looking for vegan cans that I might find on the used market in Europe. I am considering HE-400 or Meze 99.
> 
> What's the best bang for the buck vegan cans with an immersive sound for the CV2+ south of $500? (Used)


 
  
 I personally think the HiFiMan HE-400i is the best headphone in that price range. Nice balanced sound with a plethora of detail retrieval and sublime mids.  Very nice pairing with the CV2+.


----------



## peter123

jerick70 said:


> I personally think the HiFiMan HE-400i is the best headphone in that price range. Nice balanced sound with a plethora of detail retrieval and sublime mids.  Very nice pairing with the CV2+.




How does the 400i compare to the Q701's?


----------



## jerick70

peter123 said:


> How does the 400i compare to the Q701's?


 
  
 I'm not sure.  I've never owned or heard the Q701s.  I did own the AKG K702 Annies (http://www.head-fi.org/products/akg-k702-65th-anniversary-edition) and they were not as good as the 400is.


----------



## peter123

jerick70 said:


> I'm not sure.  I've never owned or heard the Q701s.  I did own the AKG K702 Annies (http://www.head-fi.org/products/akg-k702-65th-anniversary-edition) and they were not as good as the 400is.




Ok, thanks.


----------



## vegan

Thanks Jeff,!
Appreciate the advice. I'll see if I can score one on the cheap. A friend of mine has one of the older models. For kicks, his going to show me over lunch. So won't be able to hear it from anything but a phone... But nice to try it on, at least.


----------



## jerick70

vegan said:


> Thanks Jeff,!
> Appreciate the advice. I'll see if I can score one on the cheap. A friend of mine has one of the older models. For kicks, his going to show me over lunch. So won't be able to hear it from anything but a phone... But nice to try it on, at least.


 
  
 My pleasure.  I highly recommend the HE-400is over the original HE-400.  The 400 has a terrible treble spike that is unbearable.  I ended up selling my pair of 400s because of this.  Plus the HE-400i is a better headphone all around.


----------



## Matias

Maybe an used LCD-2 or a new EL-8 or Sine?


----------



## jerick70

@vegan another option is the ZMF Blackwood.  I had a pair of zebra wood Blackwoods and they were almost identical in sound to the LCD-2.  The big difference between the LCD-2 and Blackwood was the Blackwood had a lot more detail retrieval.  You can find used pairs under $500.
  
 I think I recommend the ZMF over the HE-400i.  In fact I wish I still had a pair.  It is the only headphone that I regret selling.


----------



## McClelland

hidehide said:


> I really wish they have a balanced input/output version.. Until they release one, I might go with Audio-GD NFB-27H.. For my LCD-3 and Adam A7X active speaker..



How do you like the A7X? And what did you compare them too when buying?


----------



## vegan

Thanks fellas - I'll see what I can score


----------



## Matias

Is there any visual distinction of the Conductor V2 and the former Conductor Virtuoso? They seem to be identical from the outside. How to know which is which? Even the writing on mine says Conductor Virtuoso!


----------



## jerick70

matias said:


> Is there any visual distinction of the Conductor V2 and the former Conductor Virtuoso? They seem to be identical from the outside. How to know which is which? Even the writing on mine says Conductor Virtuoso!


 
  
 My Conductor V2+ says that it is a V2+ right on the back.


----------



## Matias

My backplate has the same printed writing, just the sticker is over the empty USB port (because it is a V2 not V2+) but does not show anything.
  
 The system:

  
 The back plate:

  
 Inside:


----------



## jerick70

matias said:


> My backplate has the same printed writing, just the sticker is over the empty USB port (because it is a V2 not V2+) but does not show anything.
> 
> The system:
> 
> ...




Very nice looking system. Which Kefs are those?

Hmm that's interesting that the sticker over your USB port is blank. As you can see with my sticker, V2+ is marked clearly.

One other way to tell is to look at the volumn control chip on the PCB. Burson moved to the Burr Brown PGA2310 volumn control in the V2.


----------



## Matias

jerick70 said:


> Very nice looking system. Which Kefs are those?
> 
> Hmm that's interesting that the sticker over your USB port is blank. As you can see with my sticker, V2+ is marked clearly.
> 
> One other way to tell is to look at the volumn control chip on the PCB. Burson moved to the Burr Brown PGA2310 volumn control in the V2.


 
 Those are 3-way KEF R300. Very nice speakers.
  
 The Conductor Virtuoso also used PGA2310 as far as I see here. So no changes there.


----------



## jerick70

matias said:


> Those are 3-way KEF R300. Very nice speakers.
> 
> The Conductor Virtuoso also used PGA2310 as far as I see here. So no changes there.




Well if that is the case then I'm not sure how to tell. You may want to ask Burson.


----------



## Matias

Alex confirmed me it is a V2 although no writing is visible from the outside.


----------



## jerick70

matias said:


> Alex confirmed me it is a V2 although no writing is visible from the outside.


 
  
 So how could he tell that it is a V2?  This information would be valuable for others looking to buy used V2s.


----------



## nzvlam

Now there is a Black (Noir) version.  Burson again going to IDGG and giving 15% discount for those of you thinking about getting a Conductor V2+.  Be quick!


----------



## Audio Addict

nzvlam said:


> Now there is a Black (Noir) version.  Burson again going to IDGG and giving 15% discount for those of you thinking about getting a Conductor V2+.  Be quick!


 
  
 I just checked their website as well as out on Indiegogo and didn't see any new campaign for the Noir version.  Do you have a link?


----------



## nzvlam

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/conductor-v2-plus-noir-usb-dac-head-amp-preamp-headphones#/
  
 Its closed at the moment, may be send them a message and ask if its still on or not.


----------



## vegan

Has anyone tried the hifiman edition X on the V2+?
Or perhaps the oppo PM3?

I'm considering buying the HEX online. I wonder if these are too sensitive. And also concerned my head is too small...
Comments appreciated... But may return to the 400i... (As the ZMF line aren't vegan).


----------



## vegan

D'oh! 
Scratch that... The cheap pair I saw on Amazon seemed to have been sold... Sadness.


----------



## jerick70

vegan said:


> Has anyone tried the hifiman edition X on the V2+?
> Or perhaps the oppo PM3?
> 
> 
> ...




I guess I don't understand what it takes for a product to be considered vegan. Why are the ZMFs not considered vegan? I was under the impression Zach offers vegan earpads and the pilot pad both made out of protein leather (Pleather). Maybe I'm way off base.


----------



## belgar

I (hope) I have a V2+ as well - at least that's what it says on the invoice. No sticker on mine. There is indeed no way to tell from the outside which version it is?


----------



## jerick70

belgar said:


> I (hope) I have a V2+ as well - at least that's what it says on the invoice. No sticker on mine. There is indeed no way to tell from the outside which version it is?


 
  
 Contact Burson and they will tell you if your unit is a V2+


----------



## peter123

Fwiw it's really easy to open it up. Doing this should leave no doubt about what version one has. Just my 2c....


----------



## jerick70

peter123 said:


> Fwiw it's really easy to open it up. Doing this should leave no doubt about what version one has. Just my 2c....


 
  
 And how do you tell which version of the Conductor that you have by looking on the inside?


----------



## Matias

+1, I opened mine and could not identify based on the components and layout if mine was a V2.
 They never really answered how they identified mine is a V2, they just answered it is.
  
 Peter, if you know "check this part of the circuit, it is definitely a V2" then please let us know.


----------



## peter123

jerick70 said:


> And how do you tell which version of the Conductor that you have by looking on the inside?







matias said:


> +1, I opened mine and could not identify based on the components and layout if mine was a V2.
> They never really answered how they identified mine is a V2, they just answered it is.
> 
> Peter, if you know "check this part of the circuit, it is definitely a V2" then please let us know.




I was sure that the transformer was more powerful in the V2. If I remember it wrong I withdraw my suggestion


----------



## riccardo1966

Pobabilmente la versione V2 non ha scritte sul retro. Il mio V2+ ha la scritta.


----------



## belgar

My issue is with V2+ though. There is indeed nothing revealing on the outside. Would you mind posting a picture?


----------



## phobos0411

Hi guys,

been in touch with alex and looking forward to ordering my cv2+ noir. just waiting on the sale of another amp. has anyone here heard the mcintosh mha100 as well and if so whats your thoughts? mha100 is my current amp but i don't think it will be a painful loss with the cv2+ in my posession instead. also the dsd capability is a real plus for me. i intend to use it as a preamp as well so its going to be my hub!


----------



## belgar

I haven't had a chance to glance inside yet but since I can play DSD (via USB) I know for a fact that I don't have a V1 on my desk - no rush to grab a screwdriver .
  
 I sent an email to Burson on that and will post their answer.


----------



## belgar

phobos0411 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> been in touch with alex and looking forward to ordering my cv2+ noir. just waiting on the sale of another amp. has anyone here heard the mcintosh mha100 as well and if so whats your thoughts? mha100 is my current amp but i don't think it will be a painful loss with the cv2+ in my posession instead. also the dsd capability is a real plus for me. i intend to use it as a preamp as well so its going to be my hub!


 

 I never had a direct comparison of the two but would love to get my hands on a mha100. Just because of DSD?
  
 Careful, CV2+ does not support DSD via Coax - was a real bummer to discover that when I tried to use FIIO as a source...


----------



## jerick70

belgar said:


> I haven't had a chance to glance inside yet but since I can play DSD (via USB) I know for a fact that I don't have a V1 on my desk - no rush to grab a screwdriver .
> 
> I sent an email to Burson on that and will post their answer.


 
  
 I thought of this when the original question was asked. But they had a V2 non-+ model so that didn't help them.
  
 It will be interesting to find out what Burson says when we get an answer.


----------



## phobos0411

belgar said:


> I never had a direct comparison of the two but would love to get my hands on a mha100. Just because of DSD?




Not just for the dsd capability but being a heck of a lot cheaper than the mha100 certainly looks like a decent amp for the money especially at the pre order price which Alex agreed to let me have based on enquiring before hand. Always helps to shoot an email or two


----------



## jerick70

I just thought of a way to tell if you have a V2+.  The new V2+ Conductors have an XMOS 6 core USB module.  So you can look for the XMOS chip inside your V2+.  The older Conductors use a Cmedia CM6631a USB Module. 
  
 This isn't going to work for V2 owners though.  There's no USB module to look at.


----------



## belgar

Here's the reply from Burson:
  
_That is a good question, but please be aware, when we introduced the Conductor V1 we do not offer the option to sell the unit without DAC or USB. _
_If a Conductor V1 got its DAC and USB module removed it will have major noise issue due to the missing component and it is not usable. _
  
 In other words, if there is a gaping USB-shaped hole in the back (somebody had posted the back of of an amp earlier with a sticker on the hole), it must be a CV2


----------



## jerick70

belgar said:


> Here's the reply from Burson:
> 
> _That is a good question, but please be aware, when we introduced the Conductor V1 we do not offer the option to sell the unit without DAC or USB. _
> _If a Conductor V1 got its DAC and USB module removed it will have major noise issue due to the missing component and it is not usable. _
> ...




Very interesting. So if you have a Conductor with a hole in it it is a V2. Lol.


----------



## belgar

belgar said:


> Careful, CV2+ does not support DSD via Coax - was a real bummer to discover that when I tried to use FIIO as a source...


 
  
 So, Burson tells me that DSD shouldn't be an issue via Coax. However, using my FIIO X3 2nd Gen as a source (DoP), I only get noise. I have used two different wires and many different files/albums. Using X3 with my Chord Hugo via Coax I have no issues whatsoever. Unfortunately, I don't have any other DSD-capable DAP at hand. 
  
 Does anybody have an idea what the issue could be (other than a faulty device of course)?


----------



## Hifi59

This is the innards of the V2+


----------



## belgar

belgar said:


> So, Burson tells me that DSD shouldn't be an issue via Coax. However, using my FIIO X3 2nd Gen as a source (DoP), I only get noise. I have used two different wires and many different files/albums. Using X3 with my Chord Hugo via Coax I have no issues whatsoever. Unfortunately, I don't have any other DSD-capable DAP at hand.


 
  
 @phobos0411
  
 Let me clarify. Whilst V2+'s USB supports native DSD, coax can only handle PCM, the source needs to convert DSD to PCM before it leaves the S/PDIF (DoP).
  
 I also oversaw the option to switch "SPDIF out" from DoP (DSD _over_ PCM) to D2P (DSD _to_ PCM) on my DAP. It's not what I was looking for but now, at least I get more than just digital rubbish


----------



## phobos0411

@ Belgar, thats fine by me. i'll rarely be making use of the coax input as primary consumption is via usb anyhow. My other source will be coming from a tt/phono stage. I don't own much DSD content but its a nice bonus to be able to play it natively now. Will have to hear for myself what all the fuss is about when the v2+ arrives 

I have a colorfly c4 which has a coax out (grrat feature for dap) but alas that only plays pcm upto 24/192 so again as long as usb input handles dsd i'm good with that!

@Hifi59 great shot!


----------



## BBB0

Will V2 pair with TH900 good? 
 As far as i understood from this topic, conductor should pair with them better then soloist (correct me if i'm wrong).


----------



## Kramer01

Has anyone had a chance to listen to the T1 gen 2 on the V2+?? If yes is it a good pairing??


----------



## vegan

Appreciate the advice from Jerick, Victor and others who suggested HifiMan as perhaps the best vegan headphone for me. I have ended up with a second-hand pair of HE-560. I'm very happy. 
I appreciated the improvements made using Brainwavz pleather pads and new leash (OCC copper). 

I tried making up a new power cable to use here in Europe, only to find I can't plug it in! (Power strips here in Estonia seem to use these grounding springs that doesn't seem accommodate the Sonar EU plug...).


----------



## noro

Has anyone had the chance to compare cv2 with Moon 430had? I am interested in the amp sections but would be interesting to also know how they compare as dac/amps


----------



## up late

any comparison with the queststyle cma600i dac/amp combo would be welcome


----------



## Kornasteniker

+1 for me!
  
 Please compare these two outstanding products!
  
 Greetings, KoRnasteniker


----------



## jerick70

up late said:


> any comparison with the queststyle cma600i dac/amp combo would be welcome


 
  
 The Questyle looks like an amazing product.  I would like to hear a comparison too.


----------



## up late

the burson has some advantages over questyle's cma600i for me. i like that it's a single ended amp design as i have no need for a balanced one, which adds complexity to the circuit. it has a smaller footprint and comes with a 5 year warranty, whereas the queststyle comes with a 12 month warranty - that's a big tick for the burson. i've also read some reports of clicking and popping noises associated with the cma600i's akm dac, which has been acknowledged by questyle, and is a bit off putting.

does anyone use their burson with low impedance cans and if so, how do you find it? its power output does look like overkill on paper for my efficient dynamics.


----------



## 18inch

up late said:


> the burson has some advantages over questyle's cma600i for me. i like that it's a single ended amp design as i have no need for a balanced one, which adds complexity to the circuit. it has a smaller footprint and comes with a 5 year warranty, whereas the queststyle comes with a 12 month warranty - that's a big tick for the burson. i've also read some reports of clicking and popping noises associated with the cma600i's akm dac, which has been acknowledged by questyle, and is a bit off putting.
> 
> does anyone use their burson with low impedance cans and if so, how do you find it? its power output does look like overkill on paper for my efficient dynamics.





Im using the v2+ with ultrasone signature DJ ( 32ohm )and its very, very nice sounding DAC, volume control is so nifty, and the LED within the aluminum is a really nice touch! I dont think id ever switch, Burson got me hooked


----------



## up late

good to know - thanks


----------



## peter123

up late said:


> good to know - thanks




Just wanted to say that I agree that the V2+ does indeed work great with low impedance dull sized headphones (I've been using it a lot with my Grado 325is and Fidelio X2's but also other ones) as well as IEM's. Only time I hear any background hiss is with very easy to drive IEM's. 

The volume control is excellent and the 100 steps makes it easy to find the right volume level also with stuff that is fairly easy to drive.


----------



## up late

thanks for that. i will be giving the conductor v2+ an audition and the cma600i. won't be able to compare them side by side unfortunately.


----------



## jerick70

up late said:


> the burson has some advantages over questyle's cma600i for me. i like that it's a single ended amp design as i have no need for a balanced one, which adds complexity to the circuit. it has a smaller footprint and comes with a 5 year warranty, whereas the queststyle comes with a 12 month warranty - that's a big tick for the burson. i've also read some reports of clicking and popping noises associated with the cma600i's akm dac, which has been acknowledged by questyle, and is a bit off putting.
> 
> does anyone use their burson with low impedance cans and if so, how do you find it? its power output does look like overkill on paper for my efficient dynamics.




Thank you for the info. The clicking/popping is bit of a concern. 

I own the V2+ and I'm pretty happy with it. No clicking or popping. I would like a balanced preamp and headphone amp though.


----------



## wakka992

matias said:


> My backplate has the same printed writing, just the sticker is over the empty USB port (because it is a V2 not V2+) but does not show anything.
> 
> 
> The back plate:
> ...


 
  
  


jerick70 said:


> So how could he tell that it is a V2?  This information would be valuable for others looking to buy used V2s.


 
  
 Hi @jerick70, without opening the lid of the Conductor you can tell if is a V2 and not a V2+ because there's no USB input. 
  
 On the V2+ the USB input is an XMOS U8 board, connected with PIN to Sabre DAC "lifted" from the amp section mounted at the base of the case. You can see black pin socket where the DAC section would connect to the Amp base board by looking at the bottom left of the pics posted by @Matias


----------



## AeRoPLoDgE

I know this hasn't much to do with the conductors but I don't want to start a whole new thread for one question. I might purchase a ha-160d second hand for about 500 dollars, is this a good price for such an old piece? Hows it fair against todays amps/dac combos or the conductor itself. I was also eyeing up a oppo ha-1 for about 800. Thanks!


----------



## Joaid

Yes, T1 Gen 2 and V+, work together like a dream, the V2+ really makes the T1 shine. I didn't hear the Gen 1 but the high frequencies are clean clear and detailed, with, to my admittedly older ears, absolutely no strain or grain and in no way "overdone".
 Incidentally, Burson are great people to deal with, I went to them direct and delivery was quick and painless. there was a problem with the original remote, and a new one was sent out straightaway. the V2+ is still burning in, but no regrets about buying unheard, it is just to far to go and try one for me. It is a pretty neat  preamp for a main system too, light years ahead of a Lyngdorf DPA 1 it replaced.


----------



## djlethal

joaid said:


> Yes, T1 Gen 2 and V+, work together like a dream, the V2+ really makes the T1 shine. I didn't hear the Gen 1 but the high frequencies are clean clear and detailed, with, to my admittedly older ears, absolutely no strain or grain and in no way "overdone".
> Incidentally, Burson are great people to deal with, I went to them direct and delivery was quick and painless. there was a problem with the original remote, and a new one was sent out straightaway. the V2+ is still burning in, but no regrets about buying unheard, it is just to far to go and try one for me. It is a pretty neat  preamp for a main system too, light years ahead of a Lyngdorf DPA 1 it replaced.


 
  
 I can testify to Burson's excellent customer support. It's been one of the better customer experiences I've had so far.


----------



## up late

they've responded to my enquiries promptly and have been very helpful. i'm yet to receive a reply from questyle to my email enquiry, so that's another tick for burson. having had an abysmal customer service experience with the manufacturer of my now obsolete dac, customer support has become a very important criteria for me.


----------



## jerick70

wakka992 said:


> Hi @jerick70
> , without opening the lid of the Conductor you can tell if is a V2 and not a V2+ because there's no USB input.
> 
> On the V2+ the USB input is an XMOS U8 board, connected with PIN to Sabre DAC "lifted" from the amp section mounted at the base of the case. You can see black pin socket where the DAC section would connect to the Amp base board by looking at the bottom left of the pics posted by @Matias




Thanks for the info. It's much appreciated.


----------



## jerick70

up late said:


> they've responded to my enquiries promptly and have been very helpful. i'm yet to receive a reply from questyle to my email enquiry, so that's another tick for burson. having had an abysmal customer service experience with the manufacturer of my now obsolete dac, customer support has become a very important criteria for me.




You can't go wrong with Burson in the customer service or audio performance realm. The fit and finish of their gear is excellent too. They are top notch all around. Very highly recommended.


----------



## Smazz

If anyone is interested, I have a Burson CV2+ for sale. Thanks!


----------



## Hifi59

jerick70 said:


> You can't go wrong with Burson in the customer service or audio performance realm. The fit and finish of their gear is excellent too. They are top notch all around. Very highly recommended.




My experience with Bursons customer service is top notch! Alex gets back to my questions within 24 hours and sometimes within the hour! These are old school analogue guys that know what good customer services means along with good sound. I believe in their approach for making great amplification . I've listened to and owned many other amps and I keep coming back to Burson for its energy and always engaging listen. It makes me listen to the music and not the gear,


----------



## whill

Hi Guys!

What can you say about the Burson V2+ as a stand alone DAC? I am looking for a partner for my Auralic Taurus MKII. 

Thanks for the input and appreciate it a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramer01

I'm considering buying the violectric v281 or 280 amp. How does the burson v2+ amp section compare to the violectric if the violectric is being used in balanced out mode?

The violectric 281 amp is a highly praised amp and on paper a lot more powerful than the burson if its used in balanced mode so how much of a delta will there be, if any between the two when powering 300-600 ohm senn's and beyers?


----------



## Hifi59

whill said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> What can you say about the Burson V2+ as a stand alone DAC? I am looking for a partner for my Auralic Taurus MKII.
> 
> ...




I can only say that to my ear, it's much improved over the V1 Dac. I think the inclusion of the V5 opamp I. Its output stage makes up for some of the improved signature.
I find it to be very clean, open and resolute. Some may say it's on the bright side, but it's not, neutral and somewhat analog sounding. My headphones are Audeze Lcd3 and 4 along with Hifiman HE-6 and HE-1K. They all sound great via the Burson amp/Dac. The Amp/Dac combo excels with the leading edge of instruments for an engaging listen time after time.


----------



## Hifi59

kramer01 said:


> I'm considering buying the violectric v281 or 280 amp. How does the burson v2+ amp section compare to the violectric if the violectric is being used in balanced out mode?
> 
> The violectric 281 amp is a highly praised amp and on paper a lot more powerful than the burson if its used in balanced mode so how much of a delta will there be, if any between the two when powering 300-600 ohm senn's and beyers?




My V2+ has no problem driving my very inefficient HiFiman HE-6 and LCD-4 to listening levels that let those headphones be all they can be.


----------



## nzvlam

Does any owner have experience with the V2+ that when playing DSD files the L/R channels are swapped?  PCM is fine, only DSD files are affected.  Someone with the Conductor Air is having the same problem.
  
 For info, using Mac with Audirvana
  
  
 Cheers


----------



## Joaid

​I'm still trying to get a handle on the Sabre  DAC.  I've been comparing it with my Marantz NA11S1, and I'm not sure that I can hear much difference. To be honest,  the Burson/Marantz combination sound so good that I haven't spent much time  trying the DAC in the Burson. Also still running in, so I may have some more views in a week or so.  Anyway, in answer to your question, it sounds pretty good to me, on the basis that finding differences between it and the Marantz  may need more golden ears than I have.


----------



## 18inch

whill said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> What can you say about the Burson V2+ as a stand alone DAC? I am looking for a partner for my Auralic Taurus MKII.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The V2+ DAC is brilliant! i cant get enough of their sound, its very organic like with full of life!
  
 2 negative things though;
 1. I just wish they had XLR preamp out , Burson needs to start incorporating XLRs output in their DACs, not sure why they wouldnt, especially considering theyre Timekeeper amplifier has XLR input in bridged mode!!  V3 anyone ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 2. They need to fix ground/floor/hiss noise issue! Although I fixed the ground issue myself by changing the ground cable and both end connectors to make the contact much more solid, this eliminated a very annoying buzzing that came on and off randomly, it did help alot, but still though, other DAC have much quieter background noise. Really if they work on tuning these it would simply be a truly amazing DAC.
  
 Nonetheless, even though floor/hiss noise is something that is very annoying to me, i did much comparision back and forth with other dac, and the Burson pulls me in so much more in wtv i hear, the sound is so brilliant i cant even explain why, but ill try with this; its simply effortless, organic, bass has textures, layers and everything simply sounds alive, kind of like how a fully opened flower has a crisp, fresh, organic, layered, textured and depth to the smell compared to a closed/soon to open flower that would still smell good, but is kinda dull and shallow smelling ! lol
  
 All of that really compensate the negatives and make me forget about these issues right away, thats how glorious that thing is!
  
 Btw anyone here ever compared the Auralic Vega or Altair to the Burson V2+ ? thoughts?


----------



## whill

Thank you for all of your inputs.


----------



## Joaid

​I had the same noise issue at first, but quickly fixed by taking the earth off the Burson (still grounded through the RCA's of course). This just happens with some systems. I must say that with the grounding issue fixed, the noise floor is very low in my system.
 I agree a balanced option would be nice, I suppose it is a question of cost.


----------



## up late

has anyone reported this noise issue to burson? they should be made aware of it.


----------



## jerick70

18inch said:


> The V2+ DAC is brilliant! i cant get enough of their sound, its very organic like with full of life!
> 
> 2 negative things though;
> 1. I just wish they had XLR preamp out , Burson needs to start incorporating XLRs output in their DACs, not sure why they wouldnt, especially considering theyre Timekeeper amplifier has XLR input in bridged mode!!  V3 anyone ?
> ...


 
  
  


joaid said:


> ​I had the same noise issue at first, but quickly fixed by taking the earth off the Burson (still grounded through the RCA's of course). This just happens with some systems. I must say that with the grounding issue fixed, the noise floor is very low in my system.
> I agree a balanced option would be nice, I suppose it is a question of cost.


 
  
 The noise issues you are having is called a ground loop.  This is not Burson's fault, it's an issue with your homes AC circuit.
  
 I don't recommend lifting the ground on any piece of electronic equipment.  Lifting the ground can cause a serious shock hazard that can kill you or could burn down your house.
  
 Instead of messing around with lifting the ground I use an isolation transformer like the Jensen ISO-MAX.  Much safer and fixes the problem.  You can use an alternate ground like a set of RCA cables connected to another piece of equipment that is grounded, but you still run risks.
  
 Link to ISO-MAX - http://www.jensen-transformers.com/product/ci-2rr/  
  
 Some info on Ground Loops - http://mickpeterson.org/2014design/Info/EST016_Ground_Loops_handout.pdf


----------



## 18inch

up late said:


> has anyone reported this noise issue to burson? they should be made aware of it.


 
 I pretty sure they are aware, probably the newest batch are fine, its not a huge deal anyways, especially when its not nearfield.
  
 I did talk to them about it and they were really nice...  Either suggested to send it in (shipping etc) or try the jensen transformer jerick70 mentioned.
  
 I really dindt feel like shipping it back and wait and all... so before i do anything, i researched more and thought id just check out the internals where the power cord connects area, and the ground connector was kinda flimsy, when i was just moving it a bit the buzzing was very obvious it was coming from that little wire, so i took it off (it  was very fragile, i took out the wire and realized the connector part that you crimp on the wire got stuck to the terminal, lol, so that was a real pain to take off) . Im sure there was a easier way to do it but im no pro...
  
 Anyways i replaced it with a much more solid wire and that made the buzzing completly dissapear.
  


jerick70 said:


> The noise issues you are having is called a ground loop.  This is not Burson's fault, it's an issue with your homes AC circuit.
> 
> I don't recommend lifting the ground on any piece of electronic equipment.  Lifting the ground can cause a serious shock hazard that can kill you or could burn down your house.
> 
> ...


 
 Well, part of with was the ground connector... Im not blaming Burson in any way though, i think they are awesome, its just thing that can happen... What they bring to the consumer is very affordable, high quality sound! I was just saying my opninion on small stuff that would make this product even better! if i switch DAC right now, considering everything else stays the same, the other DAC has a much darker/lower idle noise, that must say something...
  
 Maybe anyways most people dont have this problem at all, my computer is old and noisy on top of that, i probably have a ground issue coming from that as i always hear a specific noise when a video or when i play games, ive read that some videocards and motherboard can cause some nasty feedback all the way through the usb or even the PSU is acting up which is probably what is happening with me, so that doesnt help either..
  
 I might still try that jensen product at some point, looks like it would make a nice pitch black background noise, im just afraid it wouldnt do so and that would be 200$ wasted..


----------



## jerick70

18inch said:


> Well, part of with was the ground connector... Im not blaming Burson in any way though, i think they are awesome, its just thing that can happen... What they bring to the consumer is very affordable, high quality sound! I was just saying my opninion on small stuff that would make this product even better! if i switch DAC right now, considering everything else stays the same, the other DAC has a much darker/lower idle noise, that must say something...
> 
> Maybe anyways most people dont have this problem at all, my computer is old and noisy on top of that, i probably have a ground issue coming from that as i always hear a specific noise when a video or when i play games, ive read that some videocards and motherboard can cause some nasty feedback all the way through the usb or even the PSU is acting up which is probably what is happening with me, so that doesnt help either..
> 
> I might still try that jensen product at some point, looks like it would make a nice pitch black background noise, im just afraid it wouldnt do so and that would be 200$ wasted..


 
  
 You can pickup the ISO-MAX on Ebay for $99.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jensen-Transformers-CI-2RR-ISO-MAX-Stereo-Audio-Hum-Buzz-Eliminator-Isolator-/222278974507?hash=item33c0dbfc2b:g:C1YAAOSwzaJX~axr


----------



## 18inch

jerick70 said:


> You can pickup the ISO-MAX on Ebay for $99.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jensen-Transformers-CI-2RR-ISO-MAX-Stereo-Audio-Hum-Buzz-Eliminator-Isolator-/222278974507?hash=item33c0dbfc2b:g:C1YAAOSwzaJX~axr


 

 oh nice find!! thx
  
 your using one? would it alter the sound quality of the Burson in any way?


----------



## jerick70

18inch said:


> oh nice find!! thx
> 
> your using one? would it alter the sound quality of the Burson in any way?




Yes I use one. No it doesn't change the sound at all.


----------



## jerick70

I purchased a pair of Fostex TH 900 MK IIs today. These are by far the best headphones I've heard with my Conductor V2+. Crystal clear through out the entire audio spectrum. The delivery is vivid and breathtaking. The bass is to die for. The best bass I've heard from a headphone. I feel like I've been missing a lot in my listening sessions. I have a lot more listening to do before I make a final determination, but I'm very very impressed. This is my favorite headphone thus far.


----------



## up late

i have the th900 (first iteration) and agree that it's a terrific can. good to see that it pairs well with the conductor v2+.


----------



## jerick70

up late said:


> i have the th900 (first iteration) and agree that it's a terrific can. good to see that it pairs well with the conductor v2+.


 
  
 It's really unfortunate that the TH900 isn't discussed more on Head-fi.  It's worthy of more attention.  I personally think it is a superior headphone to the other flagships out there that I've had experience with.


----------



## up late

it's been discussed a lot here actually. there's a th900 impressions and discussion thread in the high-end forum which is currently 945 pages long.


----------



## jerick70

up late said:


> it's been discussed a lot here actually. there's a th900 impressions and discussion thread in the high-end forum which is currently 945 pages long.


 
  
 Thanks for pointing me towards the thread.  I didn't see that thread before.


----------



## up late

the search function is your friend


----------



## AdamFrandsen

A few questions:
  
 I am current using a Burson Soloist as my pre-amp and a KingRex 384 as dac.
  
 I am currently in Australia an thinking about acquiring the Virtuoso... 
  
 1) Would that be an upgrade
  
 2) What are the RCA dac outs for?
  
 Thanks in advance!

 /A


----------



## 18inch

Dunno about the  Kingrex dac... but, i would connect the pre-out to the speakers and dac out to the sub, i tried both and somehow i feel the Pre-out has more life to the sound, Dac out sounds good aswell but more dull. I not sure why.
  
 Im thinking the pre-out goes through an extra path and dac out is really just a straight out dac.


----------



## Hifi59

adamfrandsen said:


> A few questions:
> 
> I am current using a Burson Soloist as my pre-amp and a KingRex 384 as dac.
> 
> ...




As far as the amp differences, (I owned both the Soloist and the V2+ to directly compare), the V2+ is slightly more refined sounding. Less grain. Both are energetic and engaging but ultimately, I found the V2+ A worthy upgrade. I also happen to think the built in Dac is very open and resolute. I see great deals on highly regarded dacs from time to time but I end up reasoning with myself. Why would I trade the Dac section for another when I am "always" happy with what I'm hearing thru my LCD-3&4, Hifiman He-1k and HE-6. There are no bad listening sessions with this amp/Dac and I listen just about every evening to a variety of genres for a few hours. I don't just listen to music, that I notice some do, that makes just about any headphone sound good. I throw challenging stuff at it to see if it all holds up (rock, metal, grunge as well as ez listening and jazz) I am always gratified with what I'm hearing. I feel everything is firing on all cylinders! I've learned over many decades as an audio hobbiest to not to mess with setup that achieves this level of continuos satisfaction.


----------



## AdamFrandsen

Thanks for the answers! I am especially interested if the sound is somewhat warmer, higher detail is great but I feel my current sound is a bit too harsh... Would like more of a tube sound...


----------



## Hifi59

adamfrandsen said:


> Thanks for the answers! I am especially interested if the sound is somewhat warmer, higher detail is great but I feel my current sound is a bit too harsh... Would like more of a tube sound...




The Burson may be just a hair on the warm side, but to me it's strength is in its leading edge attacks on instruments. Not harsh at all to my ear. This characteristic, along with a warm or lush headphone, is key to an exciting and engaging listen time and time again. Having said that, even my Hifiman HE-6 sounds fantastic through the Burson and it's not a warm headphone.


----------



## Okonkwo

For what it's worth, here are my impressions of the Conductor V2+:
  
 Let me start by saying that I've been driving my LCD-2s with a Burson HA160D for the past 4 years.  I've always been pretty happy with the HA160D, but I have to say the CV2+ simply blows the doors off of it.  I've had it for less than a week now, but I'd still like to share a couple of observations.  I know people hate "glittering generalities", so I'll try to be as objective as I can.
  
 here goes..
  
 SOUND.
  
 * Clarity:  On every song I've listened to so far, I can hear at least 3 or 4 instruments I've never heard before.
 * Soundstage:  Wider.  Definitely wider.  In addition, each instrument and vocal has a noticeable amount of air or space around it.
 * Bass:  More controlled.  Not diminished at all, just tighter.  The bass no longer smears into other parts of the range.  To be honest, I never thought this was an issue with the HA160D - until now.
 * Mids:  Just as sweet as the HA160D.  No real difference here.
 * Highs:  Big improvement.  Drums are crisper, cymbals shimmer and decay like they're supposed to.  No trace of anything harsh or abrasive - just a welcome transparency.
 * Sibilance:  On lousy recordings, the sibilant consonants are still there, but now they no longer jump out at you - they're simply at the same level as the other parts of the vocal.
 * Dynamic range: I do notice a bit more of a delta between the soft and loud passages.  
  
 FEATURES
  
 * Volume control:  Thank you Burson for eliminating that annoying stepped attenuator.  I no longer have to clench my teeth when I raise or lower the volume.  The mute feature is also quite nice.
 * Remote: Nice, functional.  Appreciate the minimalist design.
  
 Just a footnote - for this evaluation I used a Cambridge CXC transport as my source


----------



## Hifi59

So I just returned from a headphone meet with 7other people. I got to compare the sound of my CV2+ to some heavy hitters (Audio gd-Master M9 and Ampandsound Mogwai and Kenzie amps...Chord Dave and Schiit yggy dacs)
IMO, the Burson was clearly superior to the tube amps and Dave combo. I know this might seem impossible but it simply was. The tube amps even had upgraded tubes in them. Too much bass bloat that ran a bit into the midrange. Very powerful though.

 The Kenzie was a bit better in the bass and midrange areas, but not enough power to properly drive the LCD-4s and HE-6. The Audio GD M9/ yggy combo on the other hand were superb! But here's where it got interesting. 
The Burson was right there with it, keeping up in so many areas.

They both have a very similar signature sound. Energetic, engaging, resolute and authoritative. When I first listened to the M9/yggy combo, I felt like I was listening to my Burson! There were a few differences though. The M9/yggy was a tad smoother, a tad more authoritive in the bass department and more powerful. The Burson had a touch more air in the high end. The M9 was auditioned in both se and balanced mode. Both of which sound great, btw.

 I heard the M9 at a previous meet with a different Dac and my impressions then were the same as now. This makes the Burson a great value at 1/3 the price and a footprint that's less than half the M9 size. I keep my Burson on my nightstand and there's no way I could accommodate the M9/yggy combo at my bedside. I think I convinced a few members of the Burson's value and that their philosophy of less is more works in the real world!

 I expected more out of the 10k Chord Dave Dac. For grins and giggles, we compared my HRT istreamer Dac to the Chord in an informal blind comparison, volume matched and all. 3 out of 3 seasoned ears, including myself, preferred the HRT! More impact, more energy and just as resolute sounding. Hard to believe, I know but it is what it is. The Dave is very resolute but yet bright sounding. Headphones used were LCD-3,4, Hifiman HE-6 and HE-1k. The grass isn't always greener on the other side folks! Well done Burson.


----------



## vegan

hifi59 said:


> So I just returned from a headphone meet with 7other people... Well done Burson.




Great to read your feedback Hifi59 - as always! 

With all the hype around the Yiggy, it's nice to get a comparison with the V2+. 
Not that I'm even considering replacing the V2+... 

It's been very engaging listening with the HE-560.
Likely due to the generic power cable I'm using, I am missing some slam and dynamics. I haven't had time to finish off my DIY job (why, oh why did I choose such a fiddle cable to work with??)


----------



## up late

i tried the conductor v2+ today while auditioning the utopia. i must admit that my focus was on the cans rather than the amp but the burson acquitted itself well. it's a nice looking unit and the blue numerical display looks cool. having tried it and the questyle cma600i which also looked well put together, i think i'd be happy with either one.


----------



## omniweltall

Thanks for sharing this with us, Hifi59. 
  
 I myself just recently upgraded from Burson Conductor to CV2+. The lovely people from Burson was so patient with me as it was an exciting wait. I just love dealing with Alex and Dennis. 
  
 Anyway, I also want to share my impression of the CV2+ with you guys. Coming from the original Conductor, within 10 mins, I already noticed some things (with my Fostex TH900):
 1. Higher resolution. Mid and treble sound so crisp and sweet. Very energetic too. 
 2. More air and soundstage
  
 Overall, this is a noticeable upgrade. I just love this thing. Really don't think I need any other DAC/AMP.. 
  
 I was wondering about one thing though. It is rated twice the power at 8W/16ohm compared to the Conductor. I don't feel that much difference in power, to be honest. Maybe just slightly lesser on the volume knob. I have no knowledge whatsoever in impedance and power. Isn't it supposed to drive the headphone twice stronger? Just curious.


----------



## omniweltall

jerick70 said:


> I purchased a pair of Fostex TH 900 MK IIs today. These are by far the best headphones I've heard with my Conductor V2+. Crystal clear through out the entire audio spectrum. The delivery is vivid and breathtaking. The bass is to die for. The best bass I've heard from a headphone. I feel like I've been missing a lot in my listening sessions. I have a lot more listening to do before I make a final determination, but I'm very very impressed. This is my favorite headphone thus far.


 
  
 I also use my TH900 with CV2+. Completely agree with your impressions. Crystal clear is the word. Combined with THAT bass and soundstage. This is the best combination I tried too.


----------



## whill

Good to hear Omniweltall that you are happy with the CV2+. Burson is really a good product, i still have my Soloist SL MKI that i still use from time to time.

If only they would create a balanced configuration but nonetheless, it is a spectacular product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omniweltall

whill said:


> Good to hear Omniweltall that you are happy with the CV2+. Burson is really a good product, i still have my Soloist SL MKI that i still use from time to time.
> 
> If only they would create a balanced configuration but nonetheless, it is a spectacular product.
> 
> ...


 
 Hi Whill,
  
 Agreed. Burson has always been my go-to product for amp. If they make a balanced output, I will probably upgrade again  Otherwise, I am good for now with this CV2+.


----------



## SeanS

Just acquired a Conductor V2 to replace a Soloist for my LCD-XC's.
  
 Clarity is better, wider image than the Soloist.  But the biggest advantage is that it can power the LCD-XC's to higher volume without becoming harsh compared to the Soloist.  It really shines at higher volumes.  There might also be a little more upper bass boost as male voices seem a little more chesty sounding, not annoyingly so though.
  
 Sean


----------



## djlethal

Recently tested my Conductor V2+ with an LCD-4. I had it for an extended home trial.
  
 I was very surprised to see I didn't have to turn up the volume that much compared to my LCD-2's. Maybe 15 points, generally hovering around 50-60. Topping out at 70-something on some vinyl rips with a DR of 12+. All in all, it's got quite the power.


----------



## SeanS

Definitely more power.  40-45 with LCD-XC's is very loud...and my hearing isn't so good.


----------



## Matias

I listen to 35 max with my X/XCs to modern loud content. 40-45 is deafening.


----------



## SeanS

Compared to the Soloist the increase in power extends the "sweet spot" of this amplifier into higher db's.  The sound maintains coherency and tonality throughout a much greater volume range.
  
 The noise floor compared to the Soloist:  Turning the volume to "99" on the Conductor V2 with a track paused yields about the same level of hiss as maxing out the volume on the Soloist.  However, the hiss is inaudible at "35", which is the sweet spot for most of my listening.


----------



## Andrew Rieger

Any thoughts on the internal V2+ DAC vs an external Schiit Bifrost Multibit? Its a price difference of $100.


----------



## jerick70

andrew rieger said:


> Any thoughts on the internal V2+ DAC vs an external Schiit Bifrost Multibit? Its a price difference of $100.


 
  
 Personally, I think an R2R DAC will sound better than the ESS 9018 DAC in the V2+.  I have a MHDT Lab Atlantis R2R DAC and it is head and shoulders superior to the internal ESS 9018 in my V2+.  I've not heard the Bimby, but most likely you will have a similar experience.  Of course that is up to your ears to decide.  This hobby is so subjective.  You most likely have different tastes than I do....


----------



## Kramer01

Has anyone tried this amp with 8-16 ohm IEM's?? I know its an 8W amp but still I would like to know how it performs. Any hiss? Usable steps on volume pot? Some of my IEMS sound better with a powerful amp vs my portable setup.
  
 I have a HA160D and 1st gen Conductor. The HA160D is a brilliant IEM amp IMO. When using the L jack and no music is being played, there is NO hiss even with the volume pot at max, none, nada, zilch and I have 15-18 usable steps on the 24 step attenuator before it gets too loud, with the Conductor I get 4-5 usable steps in low gain and no hiss. There were many reports that the 1st gen virtuoso had a high noise floor and was not a good match with low impedance headphones even 32ohm-50ohm HP's would have hiss. Does the CV2 suffer from the same problem.
  
 With the HA160D and Conductor when switching between different impedance cans the amp would make a clicking noise(relay??), does that still happen with the CV2?
  
 I am used to the older burson attenuators and don't mind the clicky nature of the pots. How does the new pot compare to the older attenuators? Is it smooth like an ALPS pot or does it feel like the crown of a mechanical wrist watch when it is rotated?


----------



## peter123

kramer01 said:


> Has anyone tried this amp with 8-16 ohm IEM's?? I know its an 8W amp but still I would like to know how it performs. Any hiss? Usable steps on volume pot? Some of my IEMS sound better with a powerful amp vs my portable setup.
> 
> I have a HA160D and 1st gen Conductor. The HA160D is a brilliant IEM amp IMO. When using the L jack and no music is being played, there is NO hiss even with the volume pot at max, none, nada, zilch and I have 15-18 usable steps on the 24 step attenuator before it gets too loud, with the Conductor I get 4-5 usable steps in low gain and no hiss. There were many reports that the 1st gen virtuoso had a high noise floor and was not a good match with low impedance headphones even 32ohm-50ohm HP's would have hiss. Does the CV2 suffer from the same problem.
> 
> ...




I'll answer a few of your questions but there's a lot of them so maybe someone else can help out with the ones I'm not able to answer (mostly comparisons with other units I've never owned). 

There's some background hiss with easy to drive IEM's, certainly not much given the output power of the V2+ and nothing that bothers me when music is playing but it's there. It will also depend on the IEM's as its dead silent with the 11 Ohm ASG-1PLUS while the hiss is audible with the 16 Ohm LZ-A4. My experience is that with IEM's that needs extra power the hiss will not be audible. I've never heard any hiss whatsoever with full sized cans, not even easy to drive ones. 

I'm listening with the LZ-A4 right now and keep the volume between 26 and 35 (out of 100) depending on source and recording. I do not hear any clicking or other sounds when changing the volume. 

I hope this answers some of your questions.


----------



## Kramer01

@peter123
 Thanks for taking the time to reply.
  
 You answered most of my questions. My 50ohm x20's require more juice than most IEM's and the IE80 also benefits from better amplification.
 On the volume pot thing what I meant to ask was is the volume pot on the V2 smooth while rotating like an ALPS pot which is found on most AV receivers or amps.  The older pots were stepped attenuators so it made a clicking noise when adjusting the volume.
  
 Do you have any experience with the HD650 and beyer T1v2 on the V2+?


----------



## Andrew Rieger

Anyone compare the Conductor V2 to the Audio GD C-2 11th or NFB-1?


----------



## djlethal

kramer01 said:


> @peter123
> Thanks for taking the time to reply.
> 
> You answered most of my questions. My 50ohm x20's require more juice than most IEM's and the IE80 also benefits from better amplification.
> ...


 
  
 The volume pot is very smooth. It's completely different from their previous stepped attenuators, and I can definitely appreciate the change. I hated the old one (well, more like very grudgingly tolerated it).


----------



## up late

the attenuator's steps are subtle. there's minimal resistance when you turn it.


----------



## peter123

kramer01 said:


> @peter123
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply.
> 
> ...




I'm sorry I totally missed this post. 

Great to see other people answering you questions, I share their experience as well. 

Unfortunately I've not heard those Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic on the V2+. You can check my profile for the headphones that I own and I've used them all with the V2+ so will do my best to answer any questions regarding them if it's any help.


----------



## Kramer01

@peter123 @djlethal @up late
  
 Thanks


----------



## jerick70

As you're discussing the volume attenuator on the V2/V2+.... Does anyone one else have a little static when adjusting volume?   It's not ear piercing like the older stepped attenuator on the previous generation Soloist and Conductors.  It's like the pot is dirty.


----------



## vegan

Fuses with V2?
Apologies if I missed it, but would be curious to hear from anyone who has tried different fuses with their CV2+.

I used a Synergy Hifi with the 1st gen Conductor. Really liked it. I left that behind in Australia. Now considering a SR Black. Understand they offer a 30-day money-back trial. 
So if anyone has tried that in particular, please share your experience. 

I asked Alex.and Co. about whether a 2.5 or 3.15a would be best. SR don't sell 3a fast blow ones. (from what I have read about SR fuses, 3.15a is probably the one to get - they're said to be very sensitive..). Advice on that would be appreciated too. 

P.S.
I'm really not interested in any discussion as to whether fuses matter... please entertain yourselves on another thread. Thanks.


----------



## vegan

Sorry to hear that about the 'dirty pot'. Have not noticed that so far..
It's been so nice having a smooth pot. 
Did you ask Alex about it?


----------



## up late

didn't notice any on the demo model that i used


----------



## jerick70

vegan said:


> Sorry to hear that about the 'dirty pot'. Have not noticed that so far..
> It's been so nice having a smooth pot.
> Did you ask Alex about it?







up late said:


> didn't notice any on the demo model that i used




Thanks for the follow-up guys. That's a bit disheartening. I'll have to contact Alex and ask. Must be a bad pot.


----------



## Matias

I use SR20 quantum fuse, they were selling cheap since SR added other models and dealers were clearing the old ones.


----------



## omniweltall

Hi Jerick,
  
 Understand that the old conductor made static sound when adjusting the volume. It didn't bother me much, but I know it bothered many people.
  
 Adjusting volume on my CV2+ is simply flawless now. No sound whatsoever on my unit. 
  
 Hope that answers


----------



## jerick70

omniweltall said:


> Hi Jerick,
> 
> Understand that the old conductor made static sound when adjusting the volume. It didn't bother me much, but I know it bothered many people.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the follow-up. After talking to Burson they think its ground loop noise.


----------



## kaushama

I have Conductor V2+ and Timekeeper. Suddenly they give a horrible ground loop issue. I have swapped the power outlets and it has gotten attenuated. However I noticed it gives episodic static and popping sounds and with them hum gets worse for while and settles.
Now the hum is inaudible when music plays but the the periods the hum gets accentuated it is well heard in the background. Such an annoyance for a very high end product.
I have contacted Alex previously he said it normal for class AB amp (Timekeeper). But after playing with setup I have found that timekeeper is dead quiet and noise generates from CV2+. Perhaps DAC section. I guess some capacitors are making these pops and static.
I hate think of their journey back to Australia as they are very heavy.
Anyone has same kind of issue with CV2+???
:mad:


----------



## Matias

I had some ground loop problems too with another power amp, and solved this by using a cheater plug (enters 3 plugs comes out 2 plugs, disconnects ground from outlet) with my amp. Or make a custom AC cable with ground disconnected.


----------



## wakka992

adamfrandsen said:


> A few questions:
> 
> I am current using a Burson Soloist as my pre-amp and a KingRex 384 as dac.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi @*AdamFrandsen*
  
 can't answer for 1, I've never heard previous burson.
  
 As for 2) the CV2+ does has double RCA line out with 2 different impedance suited for different tasks. 
  
 The RCA DAC out is a 25Ohm line out to be used for external headphone amp, powered speaker or AV/Home cinema Amplifier.
 The Pre-Amp out is a 1Ohm line out to be used for speaker's power/final amplifier.


----------



## wakka992

kaushama said:


> I have Conductor V2+ and Timekeeper. Suddenly they give a horrible ground loop issue. I have swapped the power outlets and it has gotten attenuated. However I noticed it gives episodic static and popping sounds and with them hum gets worse for while and settles.
> Now the hum is inaudible when music plays but the the periods the hum gets accentuated it is well heard in the background. Such an annoyance for a very high end product.
> I have contacted Alex previously he said it normal for class AB amp (Timekeeper). But after playing with setup I have found that timekeeper is dead quiet and noise generates from CV2+. Perhaps DAC section. I guess some capacitors are making these pops and static.
> I hate think of their journey back to Australia as they are very heavy.
> Anyone has same kind of issue with CV2+???


 
 Hi @kaushama*,*
  
 sorry to hear about such a nasty problem. You could test with a multimeter/multitester the earth is correctly done in your unit. You don't have to open up the lid, just measure on all the side of the case and on the top screw that the Ohm is around 0 or 1 maximum.
  
 If you're using USB connection try to change input to RCA I, RCA II, Coax or Toslink and see if the problem persist.
  
 Since I mainly use USB connection on my CV2+ to be EXTRA sure I bought a little device from iFi Audio, the iDefender, that breaks USB ground loop generating a new clean earth with an external power supply. You won't need that device if the ground loop is not USB related.
  
 Also I wouldn't use a cheater plug on a class A pre-amplifier as @Matias suggest.


----------



## Matias

I said on the amp, not pre-amp.


----------



## wakka992

matias said:


> I said on the amp, not pre-amp.




Dunno... I'm a bit scared of cheater plug, whether you'll use them on dac/pre/amp.
If a product is designed to be grounded you can't just not ground it isn't it?

I'm purely speaking by logic as I don't know a thing of electric engineering.


----------



## peter123

kaushama said:


> I have Conductor V2+ and Timekeeper. Suddenly they give a horrible ground loop issue. I have swapped the power outlets and it has gotten attenuated. However I noticed it gives episodic static and popping sounds and with them hum gets worse for while and settles.
> Now the hum is inaudible when music plays but the the periods the hum gets accentuated it is well heard in the background. Such an annoyance for a very high end product.
> I have contacted Alex previously he said it normal for class AB amp (Timekeeper). But after playing with setup I have found that timekeeper is dead quiet and noise generates from CV2+. Perhaps DAC section. I guess some capacitors are making these pops and static.
> I hate think of their journey back to Australia as they are very heavy.
> Anyone has same kind of issue with CV2+???


 
 I know that we don't like to add things to the signal chain but if nothing else works this might be an option:
  
 https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/DTI?utm_source=CSE&utm_medium=PPC&zmap=DTI&zmac=10&zmas=1&zmam=89202644&SID=0
  
 Please note that I haven't tried it myself just read about it from several people who seems to be happy with it.


----------



## jerick70

kaushama said:


> I have Conductor V2+ and Timekeeper. Suddenly they give a horrible ground loop issue. I have swapped the power outlets and it has gotten attenuated. However I noticed it gives episodic static and popping sounds and with them hum gets worse for while and settles.
> Now the hum is inaudible when music plays but the the periods the hum gets accentuated it is well heard in the background. Such an annoyance for a very high end product.
> I have contacted Alex previously he said it normal for class AB amp (Timekeeper). But after playing with setup I have found that timekeeper is dead quiet and noise generates from CV2+. Perhaps DAC section. I guess some capacitors are making these pops and static.
> I hate think of their journey back to Australia as they are very heavy.
> Anyone has same kind of issue with CV2+???


 
  
 I had the same issue.  I have the exact same setup CV2+ with Timekeeper.  I've found a way to mostly eliminate the ground loop noise without using a cheater plug.  I DO NOT RECOMMEND USING A CHEATER PLUG EVER ON ANY ELECTRONIC DEVICE.  THIS IS VERY DANGEROUS!!!!
  
 What I have noticed is if the Timekeeper is not connected to the CV2+ there isn't any noise.  But when the Timekeeper is connected I had horrible noise.  It made my system unlistenable.  I used a Jensen Transformers ground isolator to mostly eliminate the noise http://www.jensen-transformers.com/product/ci-2rr/a.  Now I only hear noise when I change the volume when listening to audio.  Of course YMMV....


----------



## kaushama

Just tried a cheater plug on the timekeeper. Hum is totally gone. It is dangerous I guess. But as I connect Conductor V2 to earthed plug wouldn't be the timekeeper grounded from that end?

I have found Ebtech Hum X

https://www.amazon.com/Ebtech-Hum-Voltage-Filter/dp/B0002E4YI8

But it is 110V and my domestic Voltage is 220V. Any other product like this?

Jensen Transformers ground isolator is a line device. I do not like the idea of adding anything to line itself. Won't it degrade the sound quality in some way as they all have isolation transformers built in.


----------



## Matias

In short, use ground for safety.
  
 Long answer is that usually ground is connected to the chassis so that in the event of a failure in the amp and that the phase wire disconnects and connects to the chassis, you would not get an electric shock. Now there are many countries and home installations that do not have ground anyway. Also we are not talking about cheap Chinese products, but rather a well built high-end product, the chances of the internal phase wire disconnecting and connecting to the chassis are remote. Even if that happens, usually the RCA interconnect cables have the connector and outer shielding connected to ground, so that the phase would drain from the amp through the RCA interconnects to the pre-amp's ground anyway. And last but not least, some electric installations (mine, for example) have differential circuit breakers, which cut the power not based on a peak current like a common circuit breaker, but rather on the milli-amp difference between phases and neutral. In the case of an electric shock draining current from phase through a person to the ground directly, the DR circuit breaker cuts power.
  
 So many "ifs" to consider. I suppose the chances of dying in a car accident or a sudden heart attack are a million times higher anyway, so using a cheater plug was my conscious decision. Carpe diem.


----------



## Hifi59

kaushama said:


> I have Conductor V2+ and Timekeeper. Suddenly they give a horrible ground loop issue. I have swapped the power outlets and it has gotten attenuated. However I noticed it gives episodic static and popping sounds and with them hum gets worse for while and settles.
> Now the hum is inaudible when music plays but the the periods the hum gets accentuated it is well heard in the background. Such an annoyance for a very high end product.
> I have contacted Alex previously he said it normal for class AB amp (Timekeeper). But after playing with setup I have found that timekeeper is dead quiet and noise generates from CV2+. Perhaps DAC section. I guess some capacitors are making these pops and static.
> I hate think of their journey back to Australia as they are very heavy.
> ...




Yes, I had this exact issue with my CV2+. They thought it might be the Dac. They had me remove it and put in the little shorting plug in its place. It didn't solve the problem. I noticed the issue on the first day of owning it. I reported it to Burson (Alex). I told him that I would monitor it and let him know if it continues. It didn't come back for a few months. When it came back, it happened quite frequently. At first, the random bursts of static noise happened after 5-6 hours of operation. I thought maybe bad capacitor. After that though, it started occurring within 5-10 minutes of powering up.
I contacted Alex about it. He was very proactive in getting me a replacement. I've now had the replacement for 7 months now and I haven't had the issue at all with the replacement unit. I listen almost daily to it too. I never did get feedback from Alex as to what the problem was with the first unit.


----------



## wakka992

hifi59 said:


> Yes, I had this exact issue with my CV2+. They thought it might be the Dac. They had me remove it and put in the little shorting plug in its place. It didn't solve the problem. I noticed the issue on the first day of owning it. I reported it to Burson (Alex). I told him that I would monitor it and let him know if it continues. It didn't come back for a few months. When it came back, it happened quite frequently. At first, the random bursts of static noise happened after 5-6 hours of operation. I thought maybe bad capacitor. After that though, it started occurring within 5-10 minutes of powering up.
> I contacted Alex about it. He was very proactive in getting me a replacement. I've now had the replacement for 7 months now and I haven't had the issue at all with the replacement unit. I listen almost daily to it too. I never did get feedback from Alex as to what the problem was with the first unit.


 
 Even my very first unit had some grounding/loop/electrostatic problem... don't know if it was DAC or Amp related. As you they had me remove the DAC and test with the little plug covering dac pin-out but the problem did still occur. The new one is impeccable, maybe a little more white noise with really sensible IEM.
  
 By the way, as anyone noticed if using Coaxial Input the temperature of the CV2+ are MUCH lower/better than with USB input?
  
 Since I got a really good asynchronous USB to S/Pdif converter a couple of days ago I've not used the USB input and surface temperature have really dropped, now it's not hot to the touch, just gently warm. I think it's good since lower temperature would stress less the CV2+


----------



## Hifi59

wakka992 said:


> Even my very first unit had some grounding/loop/electrostatic problem... don't know if it was DAC or Amp related. As you they had me remove the DAC and test with the little plug covering dac pin-out but the problem did still occur. The new one is impeccable, maybe a little more white noise with really sensible IEM.
> 
> By the way, as anyone noticed if using Coaxial Input the temperature of the CV2+ are MUCH lower/better than with USB input?
> 
> Since I got a really good asynchronous USB to S/Pdif converter a couple of days ago I've not used the USB input and surface temperature have really dropped, now it's not hot to the touch, just gently warm. I think it's good since lower temperature would stress less the CV2+




I use the USB and the amp is quite cool to the touch even after several hours use. I even have a thin cloth cover going around the sides and top top protect the finish and it's still only mildly warm.


----------



## N15M0

If I'm running only LCD 3 and HD800s, is it worth it to upgrade to the v2? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matias

n15m0 said:


> If I'm running only LCD 3 and HD800s, is it worth it to upgrade to the v2?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
  
 Using LCD-XC/X here and the upgrade from Soloist to V2 was noticeable and worth it.


----------



## N15M0

matias said:


> n15m0 said:
> 
> 
> > If I'm running only LCD 3 and HD800s, is it worth it to upgrade to the v2?
> ...




Is the difference obvious enough to justify an upgrade to the v2. Pity I can't try out the v2 locally. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matias

n15m0 said:


> Is the difference obvious enough to justify an upgrade to the v2?


 
  
 In my opinion yes, the extra air and resolution are noticeable and worth it, plus the new volume control is a lot better than the mechanical one from the Soloist.


----------



## jerick70

n15m0 said:


> If I'm running only LCD 3 and HD800s, is it worth it to upgrade to the v2?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 

 You don't mention what you are upgrading from, but I'm guessing the older version of the Conductor / Soloist.
  
 I've owned the Soloist, non-SL version, and now own the V2+.  The upgrade was definitely worth it.  It has a better sound stage, is more open, and the resolution is better.  Plus the volume control is leaps and bounds better than the old stepped attenuator.


----------



## djlethal

jerick70 said:


> You don't mention what you are upgrading from, but I'm guessing the older version of the Conductor / Soloist.
> 
> I've owned the Soloist, non-SL version, and now own the V2+.  The upgrade was definitely worth it.  It has a better sound stage, is more open, and the resolution is better.  Plus the volume control is leaps and bounds better than the old stepped attenuator.


 
  
 +1 to all your points and I've noticed a similar improvement.
  
 About a month _before the V2+ was released_ (and without being aware it even existed), I wanted to exchange my old Conductor for a Virtuoso for the updated USB module and new volume control (the old Conductor's USB driver isn't compatible with Windows 10).
  
 Now afaik, there aren't any sonical differences between the old Conductor and the Virtuoso, so imagine my surprise when I turn it on and from the very first moments I realize it's a completely different beast. So naturally, I shoot an e-mail to Burson asking if they've "accidentally" sent me a newer model, and lo and behold, it was the V2+. 
  
 Point is, there's quite a noticeable difference from the old Conductor.


----------



## vegan

Sorry if I missed it, but has anyone tried a black SR fuse in the V2+? 

I will get one to try soon, but still curious as to read about other people's experiences.

I also upgraded from the Conductor. I certainly noticed a bump in sound quality. I was pretty darn happy with the old Conductor. (I did need to use upsamping in A+ to really make it sing).


----------



## jerick70

vegan said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but has anyone tried a black SR fuse in the V2+?
> 
> I will get one to try soon, but still curious as to read about other people's experiences.
> 
> I also upgraded from the Conductor. I certainly noticed a bump in sound quality. I was pretty darn happy with the old Conductor. (I did need to use upsamping in A+ to really make it sing).


 
  
 You will have to post your thoughts on the SR fuse.  I'm curious too.


----------



## vegan

Will do


----------



## wakka992

vegan said:


> Fuses with V2?
> Apologies if I missed it, but would be curious to hear from anyone who has tried different fuses with their CV2+.
> 
> I used a Synergy Hifi with the 1st gen Conductor. Really liked it. I left that behind in Australia. Now considering a SR Black. Understand they offer a 30-day money-back trial.
> ...


 
  
 Hi Vegan you got new fuses for the conductor?
  
 I was looking for furutech, they have them available in the following values:
 5 x 20 mm. Rated for: 0,25A , 0,315A , 0,50A , 0,80A , 1,0A , 2,0A , 2,5A , 3,15A , 4,0A , 5,0A , 6,3A , 8,0A , 10,0A , 15,0A
 6 x 32 mm. Rated for: 1,0A , 1,6A , 2,0A , 3,15A , 4,0A , 5,0A , 6,3A , 8,0A , 10,0A , 15,0A
  
 The one I should get is the "6 x 32mm/3,15A" correct? on a conductor SL manual I see the burson use 3A fast blow tipe as you've suggested, but furutech doesn't have one...
 Any input guys?


----------



## wakka992

wakka992 said:


> The one I should get is the "6 x 32mm/3,15A" correct? on a conductor SL manual I see the burson use 3A fast blow tipe as you've suggested, but furutech doesn't have one...
> Any input guys?


 
 I'll answer to myself for future reference:
  
 The original fuse is a 20mm long F2AL250V, so It's a Fast acting, low breaking capacity, 2A 250V fuse.
  
 I have been able to find "audiophile grade" 2A 250V fuse (AMR Audio, Furutech), but they are not Fast acting/blow...
  
 Any input on whether it is ok to use NOT fast fuse? on the fuse holder is written to use only 250V fuse, but it doesn't specify "A" and Fast/Slow fuse...


----------



## Matias

wakka992 said:


> I'll answer to myself for future reference:
> 
> The original fuse is a 20mm long F2AL250V, so It's a Fast acting, low breaking capacity, 2A 250V fuse.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think SR Black fuses are regarded as being the best ones out there and they do sell fast blow small (5x20mm) 2A fuses.
 https://www.thecableco.com/Product/Black-Quantum-Fuse-Small-(5x20mm)-250v-Fast-Blow


----------



## wakka992

Guys....
  
 Maybe a dumb question but to what OUT should I connect a pair of Active Speaker? Pre-Out or DAC-Out?


----------



## HansPeter

wakka992 said:


> Guys....
> 
> Maybe a dumb question but to what OUT should I connect a pair of Active Speaker? Pre-Out or DAC-Out?


 

 DAC-Out, the Pre-Out is for Power Amps.
  
 The DAC-Out is straight Out with no Amplification and 100% Volume, just Signal the rest is up to the Speakers.


----------



## omniweltall

Hi hans,

Both dac out and pre out give variable signal. There is no option for fixed line out? I am trying to connect it to a tube amp. 

Thx


----------



## wakka992

omniweltall said:


> Hi hans,
> 
> Both dac out and pre out give variable signal. There is no option for fixed line out? I am trying to connect it to a tube amp.
> 
> Thx




I second his question... and also, how could we measure rca out V output? There are some amp/speaker that don't "like" more than 2V line out or they sound harsh, how can we measure it? 
How many V would the CV2+ be if crancked up to the max (99)?


----------



## HansPeter

I referd to this two Posts a view sites back in this Thread:
  
 Quote:


18inch said:


> whats the difference between Pre-Out and Dac-Out ?!?
> 
> ive been experimenting and i get lot less hiss from dac out vs pre-out, much cleaner i find.... why so? who would use pre-out when theres clearly a cleaner feed from dac-out


 
  
  


vegan said:


> If you don't need (analogue) volume control, the DAC-out my well work better for you.
> The pre-amp out will not only give you analogue volume control, but also add gain... Hence the higher noise floor.
> ... But happy to be corrected!!
> 
> ... yet to get my V2+


 
  
 The German Manual altough says that the DAC-Out is fixed.
  
 (Sorry if my answer is pointless, i am quite fluid in the english language but not as much in Audio Talk, I work on improoving this.)


----------



## wakka992

hanspeter said:


> The German Manual altough says that the DAC-Out is fixed.
> 
> (Sorry if my answer is pointless, i am quite fluid in the english language but not as much in Audio Talk, I work on improoving this.)


 
  
 Don't worry for your English, we are all in the same boat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Instead I'm interested in what your german manual state: how can the DAC-Out be a fixed one when it's volume is affected by the volume pot? It's not a fixed line level output, so why does it state it's fixed?


----------



## HansPeter

wakka992 said:


> Don't worry for your English, we are all in the same boat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Maybe i just understood it wrong, in the English Manual the Outs are just Named DAC Direct Out and Preamp Line Level Ouput, in the German Version DAC Direct Out (to Preamp) and Preamp Line Level Ouput (to Amp), i tought that means that the DAC is fixed which would make sense to me because why would you need the Volume Knob when you use another Preamp. I misinterpretated it, Direct means to me without any manipulation straight out.


----------



## wakka992

hanspeter said:


> Direct means to me without any manipulation straight out.


 
 Thanks Hans.
  
 So guys, take it with a grain of salt but after 10 min of measuring I came to a conclusion: since I have a Chord MoJo that can output fixed line level at 3V and 2V I measured my Active Speaker volume spl in decibel and I've compared that with Burson DAC Out.
  
 3V on MoJo is roughly 99 on Burson
 2V on MoJo is roughly 80 on Burson
  
 I haven't measured Pre-Out because I don't have a power amp with passive speaker to test.
  
 Remember, this are rough estimate supported by measurements done by phone so YMMV.


----------



## vegan

​


matias said:


> I think SR Black fuses are regarded as being the best ones out there and they do sell fast blow small (5x20mm) 2A fuses.
> https://www.thecableco.com/Product/Black-Quantum-Fuse-Small-(5x20mm)-250v-Fast-Blow




Indeed - Burson suggests 5 x 20mm, 3a, fast-blow fuse. 

If anyone is considering using a Synergistic Research fuse, I suggest getting some advice first from the distributor. 

I had a bit of an email exchange with German SR distributor (I'm living between Finland and Estonia at the moment). 

Dennis at Burson suggested the 3.15a would be fine - but emphasised it should be a fast blowing one. He was a bit reluctant to sell the fuse specified by Burson. He told me about someone using SR fuses that were way over the suggested tolerances. Not knowing squat about the safety of fuses, I was reluctant to 'experiment'.. but this distributor seemed to know his stuff... Can't imagine them wanting to risk the gear costing serious coin. 

The upshot was that the distributor is going to send me two - one fast, one slow. He claims that SR fuses are a little different. It seems frustrating that the SR fuses aren't measuring the same as fuses with the same specs.

I'm keen to try. I'm a little worried about them getting through, as I've yet to have anything posted to my Helsinki address... I'm a little foggy as to to how these things work here... but trust the Finns Completely


----------



## wakka992

vegan said:


> Indeed - Burson suggests 5 x 20mm, 3a, fast-blow fuse.
> 
> If anyone is considering using a Synergistic Research fuse, I suggest getting some advice first from the distributor.
> 
> ...


 





 Wait wait wait there... Burson recommend a 3A fuse? But inside mine there's a 2A one!!


----------



## Matias

Usually 220V uses less current and 110V more, so there is that to consider when specifying fuse amperes.


----------



## wakka992

matias said:


> Usually 220V uses less current and 110V more, so there is that to consider when specifying fuse amperes.




Ok, I'm from EU and the electricity here is 250V. In fact I specified my fuse was a 250V 2A fuse. Maybe Vegan is with 110W and that's why Burson suggested 3A... had me worried for a couple of hours XD


----------



## HansPeter

wakka992 said:


> Ok, I'm from EU and the electricity here is 250V. In fact I specified my fuse was a 250V 2A fuse. Maybe Vegan is with 110W and that's why Burson suggested 3A... had me worried for a couple of hours XD




In Italy as well as in Germany and the Rest of Europe the Electricity is 230V


----------



## wakka992

hanspeter said:


> In Italy as well as in Germany and the Rest of Europe the Electricity is 230V




Yes sorry I meant 230V


----------



## vegan

I am not the one who understands this stuff. So refer to wiser heads than mine. 

I did not ask Burson (Dennis) about voltages. I had mentioned I was in Europe (but bought while still living in Australia... and took the CV2+ as carry on). 

The SR guy in Germany knew I would be using it in Europe. 

I thought my old Conductor used a 2.5a... 

Fingers crossed the SR fuse does no harm.. will keep you all posted.


----------



## capax93

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum, I've just registered for asking here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Googling around this is the forum I found with an active Burson V2+ discussion.
 I've bought this V2+ used a couple of month ago and now I had this issue with USB input from my Asus laptop when I play DSD. I use mainly Jriver for play. I head pop/static noise when USB input is selected, no problem with all other input.... something like this happened before?
  
 Edit: I already tried to unistall/install driver and changing usb cable and usb port on my pc but problem still


----------



## vegan

Welcome Capax 
Something like that has been noted here before. 
I would think the V2+ would still be covered under warranty, so suggest sending a message through to Burson (as many noted here, Alex and Dennis are very helpful). 

I don't remember anyone fixing that themselves, but others may well have some ideas... 
Good luck.


----------



## wakka992

Hi @capax93 welcome!
  
 As @vegan say you should contact Burson Audio directly at "info@bursonaudio.com". Alex and Dennis are great chaps, but allow them a couple of day to reply because they are always busy.
  
 I don't know what to tell for your problem, If you've already changed usb cable (but the burson's is a really good one) and re-installed driver the only thing I can suggest you is to try to use a different machine such as:
 - a different pc or mac if you have them around
 - a iPhone/Android smartphone as they don't require driver to function and in that way you'll be able to see if the problem persist.
  
 cheers


----------



## capax93

vegan said:


> Welcome Capax
> Something like that has been noted here before.
> I would think the V2+ would still be covered under warranty, so suggest sending a message through to Burson (as many noted here, Alex and Dennis are very helpful).
> 
> ...







wakka992 said:


> Hi @capax93
> welcome!
> 
> As @vegan
> ...




Thanks for the tip. I already messaged Burson 3 day ago but I wanted to know if some of the forum experienced the same problem and had a ready solution. Thanks again


----------



## capax93

Wakka992 sei italiano? Sul profilo dice di Milano, come ti trovi con il conductor V2+? Mi piace molto esteticamente e anche come presentazione "olografica" della scena, sono favorevolmente impressionata! Anche il tuo scalda parecchio??


----------



## wakka992

capax93 said:


> Wakka992 sei italiano? Sul profilo dice di Milano, come ti trovi con il conductor V2+? Mi piace molto esteticamente e anche come presentazione "olografica" della scena, sono favorevolmente impressionata! Anche il tuo scalda parecchio??


 
  
 ciao capax, si sono italiano ma scrivi in inglese qui sul thread. manda un PM
  
 English only here in the thread please, PM me if needed.


----------



## capax93

wakka992 said:


> ciao capax, si sono italiano ma scrivi in inglese qui sul thread. manda un PM
> 
> English only here in the thread please, PM me if needed.




Sorry didn't know... english only for now on!

Today Dennis from Burson Audio replied me saying not to worry that in case of problem they'll support theyr customer regardless where they are located: hats off for the australians!


----------



## vegan

Glad Burson are looking after you Capax. 

I've had the black SR fuse in for a couple days now. 

It's an awful lot of money for a fuse. Nonetheless, it's been rare to get such improvement for that amount of money (software is certainly better on that score). 

I was happy with the Synergy Hifi fuse I used for the original Conductor. I managed to leave that back in Australia, so hence my interest in buying a new fuse. That made a significant difference in clarity. 

The SR Black has made a bigger difference. Along with better definition, the soundstage has improved markedly. 

After some 24 on the clock, one track was quite startling. I was really immersed in Ottmar Liebert's 'Up Close. Very enjoyable. Its final track is 'entrance'. As you hear them take their seats in the studio, I was looking over my shoulder - uncertain if what I heard was through my HE-560s or someone in the kitchen. (I was home alone). 

That startle factor is always nice to feel. 
I'll have to use that outro track in future as a soundscape reference. 

No clue if anyone else would have the same result. If you check out the reviews, results with different systems do seem quite similar, though. 

If you have never tried swapping out the fuse, I'd suggest it's something to consider. 

If you are looking for a fuse, the SR Black is certainly one to consider. 

As mentioned, I liked the Stnergy Hifi one (that was about US$20). I've used AMR fuses on other pieces with some benefits, but nothing as big as the SR fuse.


----------



## capax93

vegan said:


> Glad Burson are looking after you Capax.
> 
> I've had the black SR fuse in for a couple days now.
> 
> ...




Hi @vegan,
Yes Dennis from Burson backed me up in analysis and solving of the problem!

Also did't know what this fuse of yours was so I googled it and came out with really cheap one, like 4$ cheap, ceramic body and all. 

You tried that too before going over the roof?


----------



## vegan

Great that the problem is solved Capax. 

I am by no means telling anyone to spend a penny on a fuse. I imagine goood benefits to be had with much cheaper fuses. If you can get the same benefit for less money, fabulous! 

SR offer a 30-warranty. So if you don't think it's worth the money, you can send it back to get a refund (minus postage). If you can get the same deal with anothe fuse, you could compare directly without spending serious money. 

I'm not in the business of spending more money, but like to get as much out of what I have as I can... so using decent cables and fuses seems to have been a worthwhile exercise (for me).


----------



## hume

I have a Conductor Virtuoso with ESS9018 DAC paired with HD800.
  
 I wonder how this compares to Conductor V2+?
  
 It seems that the amp section of Conductor Virtuoso is simply that of the Soloist, so I should hear an audible improvement, can anyone confirm this again?


----------



## nzvlam

I would say there is definitely audible differences, not necessary improvements.  After all, good and bad in sound is purely subjective.
  
 First of all, they are both Bursons, there will be more similarities than differences.
  
 When I compared the amp section only, using same cable out of my Chord Hugo as DAC, I find my Conductor Mk 1 is more organic, has more body when compared to the CV2+. In other words more "musical".
  
 The CV2+ has more sub bass, and tighter bass as well as better sound stage.  To my ears, the top end is also more "lively".  CV2+ is the more analytical of the two.
  
 As a match for HD800, I personally think the old amp makes it more musical, which is often what people complain about the HD800 - not "enjoyable".


----------



## hume

nzvlam said:


> I would say there is definitely audible differences, not necessary improvements.  After all, good and bad in sound is purely subjective.
> 
> First of all, they are both Bursons, there will be more similarities than differences.
> 
> ...


 
 I really appreciate your input. 
  
 Cured my upgraditis a lot.


----------



## Matias

Resolution and general finesse are considerable better in V2 compared to my former Soloist. Plus the volume knob is a pleasure to use now.


----------



## Hifi59

hume said:


> I have a Conductor Virtuoso with ESS9018 DAC paired with HD800.
> 
> I wonder how this compares to Conductor V2+?
> 
> It seems that the amp section of Conductor Virtuoso is simply that of the Soloist, so I should hear an audible improvement, can anyone confirm this again?




I've owned the Soloist and CV2+ at the same time (no longer have the Soloist). The CV2+ has less grain and is more refined sounding than the Soloist. These were my continued observations. Sound signature is the same though.


----------



## Giacomino

Good morning, today I can no longer connect the Burson via USB to the operating system Mac OS X version 10.12.3 Sierra.
 I tried to download your application Tenor8802 from the site but nothing to do does not work on mac does not see it as before, I tried to change the usb cable.
 Before everything worked well.


----------



## jerick70

giacomino said:


> Good morning, today I can no longer connect the Burson via USB to the operating system Mac OS X version 10.12.3 Sierra.
> I tried to download your application Tenor8802 from the site but nothing to do does not work on mac does not see it as before, I tried to change the usb cable.
> Before everything worked well.


 
  
 Hi @Giacomino.  I'll try to help you.  You may need to contact Burson to get your issue resolved. 
  
 A few things...
  
 1) Do the ligths on the Burson come on? 
 2) Is the amber light on the uppercase U on the conductor?
 3) Did you unplug the USB cable from your Mac and the Conductor and plug it back in?
 4) Did you try a different USB cable?


----------



## Giacomino

jerick70 said:


> Hi @Giacomino.  I'll try to help you.  You may need to contact Burson to get your issue resolved.
> 
> A few things...
> 
> ...


 
 Hello, thank you jerick70 I tried to connect another dac the ifi micro idsd no positive result, but I think the problem is osx sierra.
 Now I try to download the sierra combo manually and try to see what happens.
  
*What we know about 10.12.3 so far...*

OS X Build 16D32
Kernel updated to Darwin 16.3.0
Updated Intel, NVIDIA, and AMD graphics drivers
NVIDIA Alternate Graphics Drivers have been updated for 10.12.3.

This update will replace your audio drivers. If you enabled Realtek onboard audio using MultiBeast or the cloverALC script, no changes will be necessary.
Install macOS Sierra App has been updated - If you downloaded macOS Sierra from the App Store prior to today, and you want to have the latest version on your backup installer USB, simply log into the Mac App Store and click Download. The updated 10.12.3 Install macOS Sierra App can be found in the Applications folder. You may then re-create your UniBeast installation USB.


----------



## jerick70

giacomino said:


> Hello, thank you jerick70 I tried to connect another dac the ifi micro idsd no positive result, but I think the problem is osx sierra.
> Now I try to download the sierra combo manually and try to see what happens.


 
  
 Hey no problem.  Glad to help.  That's what it sounds like to me too.  It looks like this is a known problem with OS X Sierra.
  
 https://forums.developer.apple.com/thread/65232


----------



## hutzelmeier

Just a more positive report: I installed OS Sierra last week and was a bit worried after reading about possible problems, but I have no problems with connecting the V2+ or other USB devices so far.


----------



## jerick70

hutzelmeier said:


> Just a more positive report: I installed OS Sierra last week and was a bit worried after reading about possible problems, but I have no problems with connecting the V2+ or other USB devices so far.




It appears to be a hit and miss thing. Most likely related to certain hardware and software configurations. Also I've seen reports that it works fine for a while and then stops working.


----------



## Tweakybiff

I went from the original Burson Conductor to a new Conductor V2+.  Both are excellent but the V2+ seems to be more authoritative, and a bit more revealing.  One odd thing I have noticed is that the "DAC Line Out" connectors on the back appear to be affected but the volume control.  The documentation is a little thin on detail, but I understand that volume is handled at the chip level, rather than through external circuitry.  I use it as a stand alone unit anyway, so no matter.  This thing could replace your pre-amp/DAC on your room stereo, as it has a wireless remote.  The remote is super bare bones; volume, mute, and source, but it does the job.  It is made from a little chunk of aluminum, and fells very solid in the hand for it's size.  I am not a tube guy at all, and I imagine this thing might be a little brash on Sennheiser 800s, but I love it on my Audeze LCD-3s.


----------



## omniweltall

I use this on my HD800 (super dupont modded), and it sounds really excellent to my ears. I don't have trained ears, so take this with a grain of salt. 
  
 CV2+ slightly warm and thick sound really match HD800 imo. And this combo has really nice soundstage and imaging/layering. 
  
 I hardly use my HE1000v1 nowdays; it's gathering dust at the corner. I would use it for about 10 mins, and I would miss HD800/CV2+ combo. It sounds a lot more emotional to me. 
  
 Burson also has punchy bass, which complements HD800 well. I did back-to-back test with my TH900; I wouldn't say the lack of bass is significant at all.


----------



## Tweakybiff

Thanks for the feedback.  Interesting.  I do know a chap who just bought some Sennheiser 800s', and I should have him bring them over.  Everything with the Burson is bound to sound good really.


----------



## wakka992

Hi Tweakybiff,
Your guess are right: Sabre DAC manage digitally volume control on DAC output, texas instrument chip manage the volume of the PRE-output.
Both can be adjusted 0-99 with the volume knob/remote.
Dac output is as clean as it gets and is not amped, pre-output is amped and shoud be used for final amp then to speaker.
I guess given the nature of the sabre dac the audeze is a better match than a senn hd800.


----------



## omniweltall

Hi Wakka,
  
 Thank you for clarifying. 
  
 Using the Dac-out to another tube amp, I can max the volume only using the Burson, while keeping the volume on the tube amp relatively low. Would the sound be amped this way? 
  
 Reason being, I am trying out different tube amps. And I want to make sure also that the sound I'm getting is purely from the Burson Dac + the tube amp, without coloration from the Burson amp, if that makes any sense. 
  
 Thanks.


----------



## wakka992

omniweltall said:


> Hi Wakka,
> 
> Thank you for clarifying.
> 
> ...


 
 Using DAC-out you won't get any coloration from Burson's Amp/Pre circuitry, just the plain Sabre DAC chip good works.
 I'd suggest when using external amp to use DAC-out with volume at 80 that is roughly 2V, or 99 that is roughly 3V.
 Ask the tube amp vendor if their product work best with a LINE input of 2V or 3V and set the volume accordingly.
 Hope that helps


----------



## omniweltall

Got it. Thanks mate.


----------



## peter123

wakka992 said:


> Using DAC-out you won't get any coloration from Burson's Amp/Pre circuitry, just the plain Sabre DAC chip good works.
> I'd suggest when using external amp to use DAC-out with volume at 80 that is roughly 2V, or 99 that is roughly 3V.
> Ask the tube amp vendor if their product work best with a LINE input of 2V or 3V and set the volume accordingly.
> Hope that helps




Thank you for this. I'm waiting for a Project Ember II and was planning on using it connected to the DAC out on the V2+.


----------



## hume

I did an AB test of CV1 and the Schiit Magni2/Modi 2 stack the other day and couldn't tell a difference.

I am therefore debating whether I should get the CV2+ or other amp at this price level. CV1 was priced at near $2k but the second hand price dropped to less than half in two years, which is huge compared to other dac/amp. If the performance of CV2 is just marginally better, it would probably be overpriced at this point and I will wait until it's second hand price dropped to less than half to try one. 

To be clear, it's not that CV1 isn't good, it's just that I am amazed about the Schiit stack's capabilities (I EQed a bit in foobar so didn't think the HD800 too harsh or bright), and therefore don't think that CV1's performance plus lack of functionality justifies the price. (I got mine at nearly $800)


----------



## Tweakybiff

The Schiit stuff is awesome.  I like to have something with an optical input.  Almost all Macs have optical out, which is nice, which is what I use as the source.


----------



## lousyreeds1

Hi all,
  
 I'm looking at buying the Conductor V2+ and am hoping someone can clear up some questions about the volume control.  My understanding is that the analog-domain PGA2310 only handles volume for the analog inputs, and that the digital inputs are handled by the Sabre chip's built-in digital volume control.  If that's the case, why aren't the digital inputs subject to the same degradation of resolution at low volume levels that you see in other DACs using the Sabre's digital volume control?  If you ask Auralic about their Altair DAC, for instance, they'll tell you that for critical listening on speakers they recommend adding a preamp to bypass the Sabre's volume control.  
  
 Posters in this thread and Alex at Burson say there's no degradation using the V2+ digital volume control, and I believe them, but is there anyone who can explain why?  I'm interested to know.  Thanks!


----------



## omniweltall

Hi guys.
  
 This morning when I woke up, there seems to be a problem with my Xmos driver. Last night was perfectly fine. I am playing from my PC (Windows 7) + Foobar2000 + Burson CV2+
  
 Foobar can't seem to detect my Xmos driver. There should be the choice in 'Preference' -> 'Output' -> 'DS: XMOS USB Audio 2.0 ST 3033'. But this option is missing now. 
  
 I tried re-installing and rebooting my PC. Also tried other USB ports. Still nothing. Don't really know what happened suddenly. 
  
  

  

  
 Any idea?
  
 Thank you


----------



## wakka992

omniweltall said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> This morning when I woke up, there seems to be a problem with my Xmos driver. Last night was perfectly fine. I am playing from my PC (Windows 7) + Foobar2000 + Burson CV2+
> 
> ...


 
 Hi *omniweltall, *
 I would have told you to try all the thing that you've already tried, so the only remaining option is that your Foobar2000 installation went "banana". Try uninstalling Foobar and reinstall Foobar's ASIO components, then reinstall Burson's ASIO driver.
 If that doesn't work try another pc.
 Also you can try using and Android Device with an OTG cable instead of your laptop and use player such as USB Audio Player, Onkyo Player, Hibymusic.
 If none of the former worked you should contact Alex at Burson Audio Sales and expose your problem. 
 I think someone else here had a problem with the USB input and resolved it.


----------



## wakka992

lousyreeds1 said:


> My understanding is that the analog-domain PGA2310 only handles volume for the analog inputs, and that the digital inputs are handled by the Sabre chip's built-in digital volume control.


 
   
 Yes you are right.
  
 Quote:


lousyreeds1 said:


> If that's the case, why aren't the digital inputs subject to the same degradation of resolution at low volume levels that you see in other DACs using the Sabre's digital volume control?


 
 Digital Inputs, namely USB toslink and coaxial, shouldn't have volume degradation once you bypass windows built in sound mixer. You can do so by using software such as Foobar2000 or Jriver on PC (audiurvana on MAC, USB Audio Pro on Android), that assure with either ASIO or Wasapi driver that window's mixer is left out of the equation. Sabre built in digital volume control "assure" no degradation, and that's not Burson's or Auralics achievement.
  
 But if for "Digital Input" you meant not physically USB toslink and coaxial connection but the PRE/DAC output using a Digital Input, then you should be told that both are controlled by the Volume Pot on the front; I mean none of the two is a Fixed 2V or 3V line out. You should figure yourself if you'd need the PRE or the DAC output and set the volume accordingly.


----------



## omniweltall

Strange. When I tried USB v3 port, it works. But if I put it into other USB ports, it stops working. Thing is, I cant plug into my USB3. 
  
 This never happened before.


----------



## wakka992

omniweltall said:


> Strange. When I tried USB v3 port, it works. But if I put it into other USB ports, it stops working. Thing is, I cant plug into my USB3.
> 
> This never happened before.




So 99% is your usb 2.0 not the Burson.
Reinstall usb driver from your pc maker.


----------



## omniweltall

wakka992 said:


> So 99% is your usb 2.0 not the Burson.
> Reinstall usb driver from your pc maker.


 
 Now it stops working for all USB ports.


----------



## omniweltall

wakka992 said:


> Hi *omniweltall, *
> I would have told you to try all the thing that you've already tried, so the only remaining option is that your Foobar2000 installation went "banana". Try uninstalling Foobar and reinstall Foobar's ASIO components, then reinstall Burson's ASIO driver.
> If that doesn't work try another pc.
> Also you can try using and Android Device with an OTG cable instead of your laptop and use player such as USB Audio Player, Onkyo Player, Hibymusic.
> ...


 
 I contacted Alex and Dennis. 
  
 This is weird though. It was all working fine.
  
 Thanks Wakka, as always.


----------



## omniweltall

When I check the device manager, this is the status of the USB port.


----------



## Giacomino

Hello, it happened to me with a IMAC when it goes into sleep mode at night, in the morning I can not find the dac burson, I solved by turning off the mac only the restart did not see it, now I am sending mostly in energy conservation and everything works as it should.


----------



## omniweltall

giacomino said:


> Hello, it happened to me with a IMAC when it goes into sleep mode at night, in the morning I can not find the dac burson, I solved by turning off the mac only the restart did not see it, now I am sending mostly in energy conservation and everything works as it should.


 
 Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tweakybiff

Did you try turning the Burson off and on again?


----------



## omniweltall

tweakybiff said:


> Did you try turning the Burson off and on again?


 
 One of the first thing I tried.


----------



## jerick70

omniweltall said:


> One of the first thing I tried.




Well you could have quite a few things going on here. 

1) Virus. Have you scanned your PC for a virus?

2) Corrupted drivers or corrupted windows install.

3) Bad hardware

I would start with the low hanging fruit first. Viruses. Try scanning with Malwarebytes, Hitman pro, Kaspersky rootkit scanner, and adwcleaner.


----------



## Tweakybiff

Can you clarify this sentence?  "I am sending mostly in energy conservation and everything works as it should." How do you have things set in the "Energy Saver" pane of System Preferences.  If you haven't already, you might try to set it to only sleep the "Computer Sleep" to "Never", and just sleep the display. What version of macOS are you running? How do you have the Burson connected to the iMac?


----------



## wakka992

really good review of the V2+ from ON-Mag magazine, a french high-end audio magazine.
  
 https://www.on-mag.fr/index.php/topaudio/tests-auditions/15697-test-ampli-casque-burson-audio-conductor-v2-classe-et-raffine
  
 I know, I know... it's in french but use translator and you'll be ok


----------



## up late

reviews of the v2+ are hard to find


----------



## omniweltall

up late said:


> reviews of the v2+ are hard to find




Very.

I find it to be a really good product in sound, looks, and build quality. 

Just lacking coverage. Thats all.


----------



## st060557

I'm looking for headphones for my new CV2+. What will be the best choice? Currently I have Sennheiser HD650. Thanks.


----------



## jerick70

What's your budget?


----------



## peter123

The HD650 sounds great with the V2+ but of course has it weaknesses like every other headphones. What are you hoping to improve from the HD650 and what's your budget?


----------



## Greeni

Anyone heard both the V2 and the MicroZotl 2 like to offer a comparison? I owned Burson amp before and thought they have satisfactory tonality and centering of instrumental image, however I am seduced by the absolute sound review of MicroZotl 2. Also there has been comment that earlier iterations of the V2 seem to have noise issue with sensitive phones.


----------



## st060557

jerick70 said:


> What's your budget?


My budget it 1000.


----------



## st060557

peter123 said:


> The HD650 sounds great with the V2+ but of course has it weaknesses like every other headphones. What are you hoping to improve from the HD650 and what's your budget?



My budget it 1000.
Seemed that my old Conductor SL 9018 sounds better with HD650 and more clearly like I sat in front of the artists. CV2+ -> like I sat on fourth or fifth row. I like clear sound.


----------



## jerick70

st060557 said:


> My budget it 1000.
> Seemed that my old Conductor SL 9018 sounds better with HD650 and more clearly like I sat in front of the artists. CV2+ -> like I sat on fourth or fifth row. I like clear sound.



A few headphones that I like are the Audeze LCD-X and the Fostex TH-900.  They are both very clear headphones. They both work well with the Conductor V2+. You will need to get them used to meet your $1000 budget.  

There are other headphones in this price range like the Sennheiser HD800 and the Beyer T1s that are clear.  I'm not a fan of either of these though.  But that doesn't mean you will not like them.


----------



## Matias

Go with an LCD-X + carbon fiber headband. Cannot go wrong.


----------



## chimney189

I own the Soloist SL MKI version, and I'm wondering if you guys think upgrading to the CV1 would be an upgrade?  I also have the Burson DA-160. 

I was initially thinking of just upgrading to the MKII version for the added power.


----------



## jerick70

chimney189 said:


> I own the Soloist SL MKI version, and I'm wondering if you guys think upgrading to the CV1 would be an upgrade?  I also have the Burson DA-160.
> 
> I was initially thinking of just upgrading to the MKII version for the added power.



I've owned the Soloist MKI (Non-SL version) and now own the Conductor V2+. I prefer the V2+.  The sound stage is much bigger, it is more effortless conveying the music, and it is more organic.  The Soloist wasn't bad just not as good a the V2+.


----------



## chimney189

jerick70 said:


> I've owned the Soloist MKI (Non-SL version) and now own the Conductor V2+. I prefer the V2+.  The sound stage is much bigger, it is more effortless conveying the music, and it is more organic.  The Soloist wasn't bad just not as good a the V2+.



Thanks for the reply.  When you say 'organic' what comes to mind is more warmth.  Do you feel there is more warmth in the CV2?  I like the idea of a bigger soundstage, but I also don't want to lose the tight, punchy bass that I am experiencing with the Soloist SL MKI.


----------



## jerick70

When I think of organic, I mean it is more natural sounding.  Closer to a live concert.  But not as realistic as my Woo WA5.

The Conductor V2 is a bit on the warm side but not like a "loose" sounding tube amp.  There's much more focus and detail.


----------



## belgar

Giacomino said:


> Hello, thank you jerick70 I tried to connect another dac the ifi micro idsd no positive result, but I think the problem is osx sierra.
> Now I try to download the sierra combo manually and try to see what happens.
> 
> *What we know about 10.12.3 so far...*
> ...



Hey Giacomino, were you able to resolve the issue? I'm on 10.12.4 now and one day to the other, I could not access my V2+ anymore. I tried to restart both, Mac and DAC, several times, and used different wires. I can still use the Conductor as amplifier but the DAC is unresponsive. It may be a HW issue.


----------



## jerick70

belgar said:


> Hey Giacomino, were you able to resolve the issue? I'm on 10.12.4 now and one day to the other, I could not access my V2+ anymore. I tried to restart both, Mac and DAC, several times, and used different wires. I can still use the Conductor as amplifier but the DAC is unresponsive. It may be a HW issue.



Like @Giacomino says in his post, this is an issue with OSX Sierra.  I don't think Apple has released a fix for it yet.  You can use coax or optical and it should work.


----------



## Giacomino

belgar said:


> Hey Giacomino, were you able to resolve the issue? I'm on 10.12.4 now and one day to the other, I could not access my V2+ anymore. I tried to restart both, Mac and DAC, several times, and used different wires. I can still use the Conductor as amplifier but the DAC is unresponsive. It may be a HW issue.




Hello belgar, try to completely shut down the mac is not just restart, let me know.


----------



## alphanumerix1

I'm going back and forth between the oppo ha-1 & the burson conductor v2+ can anyone who has heard both comment on which they prefer?


----------



## jerick70

I owned the HA-1 a few years ago and now I own the V2+. 

The features of the HA-1 were very nice.  The DAC sounded thin to me and the headphone amp was a bit too bright for my taste.

The sound of the V2+ is much more enjoyable to me.  That's why the V2+ is still in my collection and the HA-1 was sold long ago.


----------



## Giacomino

http://www.xcore.com/viewtopic.php?t=4439


----------



## Sound Eq (May 19, 2017)

hi everyone I got the burson v2+ and what an amazing amp/dac, I want to double check with 10 when I plugged in the usb the computer immediately recognized it with me downloading the drivers. Is that how it is supposed to be, right now I using jriver and it sees it as xcore usb audio 2

sorry also to ask can I change gain with this dac/amp as i do not see a gain switch  ?

as for sound if you look at my info you see most I had were portable dac amp and I am right now floored by the huge huge upgrade in sound with my lcd2, the mojo and hugo sound so poorly compared to v2+

They mention that even after burn in thing will improve way more, but I am floored by how it sounds out of the box


----------



## jerick70

Sound Eq said:


> hi everyone I got the burson v2+ and what an amazing amp/dac, I want to double check with 10 when I plugged in the usb the computer immediately recognized it with me downloading the drivers. Is that how it is supposed to be, right now I using jriver and it sees it as xcore usb audio 2
> 
> sorry also to ask can I change gain with this dac/amp as i do not see a gain switch  ?
> 
> ...



What operating system are you using?


----------



## Sound Eq

jerick70 said:


> What operating system are you using?


windows 10


----------



## jerick70

Window 10 will install drivers if it can find them on Microsoft's web repository or if it is installed with Windows.  So yes this can happen.  I would still install Burson's version of the driver though.


----------



## Sound Eq

jerick70 said:


> Window 10 will install drivers if it can find them on Microsoft's web repository or if it is installed with Windows.  So yes this can happen.  I would still install Burson's version of the driver though.


thanks, also i have a hifi fuse or whatever its called which got extra what does that do


----------



## jerick70

Sound Eq said:


> thanks, also i have a hifi fuse or whatever its called which got extra what does that do



I'm not sure what a "hifi fuse" is.  Where did you get it at?  Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## Sound Eq

jerick70 said:


> I'm not sure what a "hifi fuse" is.  Where did you get it at?  Can you post a picture of it?



i will maybe its called something else, i will post pics later

what is the name of driver under windows when u install burson  driver is not xcore usb audio 2 like what i have now


----------



## jerick70

I'm not at my computer right now and can't remember the name exactly.  It is XMOS something.  I'll take a pic when I get home and post it.


----------



## Sound Eq

jerick70 said:


> I'm not at my computer right now and can't remember the name exactly.  It is XMOS something.  I'll take a pic when I get home and post it.


i do not drivers on burson site for windows 10, which is the correct driver for windows 10 when u get a chance to send me a link


----------



## jerick70

It is the at the bottom of the list of files.  Here is the link to the file https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxn23njCr8VCZTJxMW5IYXhqS1E/view?usp=drive_web


----------



## Sound Eq

jerick70 said:


> It is the at the bottom of the list of files.  Here is the link to the file https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxn23njCr8VCZTJxMW5IYXhqS1E/view?usp=drive_web


thanks so much i installed it and all is great


----------



## jerick70

Sound Eq said:


> thanks so much i installed it and all is great



Glad to help. 

Get me the pic of the hifi fuse and I can help you with that too.


----------



## Sound Eq (May 20, 2017)

Guys yesterday I bought V2+ and i listened to one song and not from the beginning of the song and I turned it off after few minutes, now when I woke up I noticed a lot alot of static noise what is going on?
It is so clear between songs that is driving me nuts, I am using it through USB, when I pause the music and change the inputs all make a noise except input I and II all other inputs CTU all have a lud static noise. This totally ruins the enjoyment for me

what shall I do please, the static noise is heard only on the left side of my heapdhones, LCD2 and Hifiman 560 while right side is dead silent

even when i disconnect the usb form my computer and have the headphones plugged in lots of static noise,


----------



## jerick70

It could be quite a few things.  Maybe a ground loop?  I'm dealing with a ground loop right now with my V2+.

What did the static sound like?


----------



## jerick70

Sound Eq said:


> Guys yesterday I bought V2+ and i listened to one song and not from the beginning of the song and I turned it off after few minutes, now when I woke up I noticed a lot alot of static noise what is going on?
> It is so clear between songs that is driving me nuts, I am using it through USB, when I pause the music and change the inputs all make a noise except input I and II all other inputs CTU all have a lud static noise. This totally ruins the enjoyment for me
> 
> what shall I do please, the static noise is heard only on the left side of my heapdhones, LCD2 and Hifiman 560 while right side is dead silent
> ...



It doesn't sound like you have a ground loop if it is coming out of one side on your headphones and only on certain inputs.  I would contact Burson's support they'll be able to help.


----------



## Sound Eq

jerick70 said:


> It doesn't sound like you have a ground loop if it is coming out of one side on your headphones and only on certain inputs.  I would contact Burson's support they'll be able to help.


even if i have the burson not connected at all to my computer and have the headphones plugged in input CTU are so noisy and have static


----------



## jerick70

Do you have anything else connected to the Burson?  Like a DAC or a CD Player?


----------



## Sound Eq

jerick70 said:


> Do you have anything else connected to the Burson?  Like a DAC or a CD Player?



Nothing at all, even when the burson is not plugged into anything and i just have the headphones connected the noise comes form the left side


----------



## Sound Eq (May 20, 2017)

jerick70 said:


> It could be quite a few things.  Maybe a ground loop?  I'm dealing with a ground loop right now with my V2+.
> 
> What did the static sound like?


constant static noise, i do not know how to describe it other than that as English is not my first language, but its on left side on all headphones even without the burson is not connected to anything and nothing plugged into it  just my headphones.

I will turn it off for few hours and see what happens


----------



## jerick70

Sound Eq said:


> constant static noise, i do not know how to describe it other than that as English is not my first language, but its on left side on all headphones even without the burson is not connected to anything and nothing plugged into it  just my headphones.
> 
> I will turn it off for few hours and see what happens



Well it's definitely not a ground loop.  Do you have any RCA cables or any other cables plugged in to the V2 after you disconnect for the computer?  Honestly It sounds like you may have a defective unit.  Just a guess though.  You should contact Burson or the dealer you purchased from.  They will sort it out for you.


----------



## Sound Eq

jerick70 said:


> Well it's definitely not a ground loop.  Do you have any RCA cables or any other cables plugged in to the V2 after you disconnect for the computer?  Honestly It sounds like you may have a defective unit.  Just a guess though.  You should contact Burson or the dealer you purchased from.  They will sort it out for you.




I turned it off for few minutes and now the static noise is gone, very weird

I will test it further and see if it comes back, now all is good

i hope it does not come back at all


----------



## jerick70

Sound Eq said:


> I turned it off for few minutes and now the static noise is gone, very weird
> 
> I will test it further and see if it comes back, now all is good
> 
> i hope it does not come back at all



Definitely concerning.  I would contact Burson.  Tell them what happened.  They have the best customer service.  They can make sure there isn't anything wrong with the unit.


----------



## Sound Eq (May 20, 2017)

jerick70 said:


> Definitely concerning.  I would contact Burson.  Tell them what happened.  They have the best customer service.  They can make sure there isn't anything wrong with the unit.


i will test for few days as i just got yesterday, maybe it was just a one time incident

now i am enjoying the amazing sounds which rocks

I will post pictures of the fuze i have which i did not use, and i do not know what it will do, so you can advise me what to do with it, as I am very hesitant to use it as i do not know what it will do even

on another note can one change the dac it, like buy other dacs for it , not that i am not loving the built in one, just for my own knowledge

thanks for all your help


----------



## omniweltall

Sound Eq said:


> i will test for few days as i just got yesterday, maybe it was just a one time incident
> 
> now i am enjoying the amazing sounds which rocks
> 
> ...


Are you able to play DSF-128 files?


----------



## Sound Eq

omniweltall said:


> Are you able to play DSF-128 files?


i will check now and report back


----------



## omniweltall

Sound Eq said:


> i will check now and report back


I can play DFF-128 and DFF-256. 

But I stil can't play DSF-128, DSF-256.


----------



## jerick70

Sound Eq said:


> i will test for few days as i just got yesterday, maybe it was just a one time incident
> 
> now i am enjoying the amazing sounds which rocks
> 
> ...



The Conductor V2+ doesn't allow for the changing of DACs.  

The Conductor virtuoso had that option.  There is an ESS9018 and a PCM1793 DAC that you can use with this model...

https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/conductor/


----------



## Sound Eq

omniweltall said:


> I can play DFF-128 and DFF-256.
> 
> But I stil can't play DSF-128, DSF-256.





jerick70 said:


> The Conductor V2+ doesn't allow for the changing of DACs.
> 
> The Conductor virtuoso had that option.  There is an ESS9018 and a PCM1793 DAC that you can use with this model...
> 
> https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/conductor/


I have the ess9018 model


----------



## peter123

Sound Eq said:


> I have the ess9018 model



That's the only model


----------



## Sound Eq

i am loving this dac amp alot with my lcd2 what an amazing upgrade in sound that portables dac/amps fall so short in comaprison


----------



## omniweltall

Sound Eq said:


> i am loving this dac amp alot with my lcd2 what an amazing upgrade in sound that portables dac/amps fall so short in comaprison


Definitely. I quickly sold my mojo after I got this. Tried using my Mojo hooked to CV2+ amp, but felt silly as CV2+ Dac itself is already good. 

Never tried the Hugo though.


----------



## Sound Eq

omniweltall said:


> Definitely. I quickly sold my mojo after I got this. Tried using my Mojo hooked to CV2+ amp, but felt silly as CV2+ Dac itself is already good.
> 
> Never tried the Hugo though.


me too when i connected mojo to V2+ man the mojo felt so lacking in comparison
as to your dsf question it seems i can not play those files and I have to adjust setting in jriver to play them


----------



## omniweltall

Sound Eq said:


> me too when i connected mojo to V2+ man the mojo felt so lacking in comparison
> as to your dsf question it seems i can not play those files and I have to adjust setting in jriver to play them


Adjust setting as in using DoP instead of Native DSD?

Can you play DFF 128 and 256?


----------



## Sound Eq

omniweltall said:


> Adjust setting as in using DoP instead of Native DSD?
> 
> Can you play DFF 128 and 256?


i am not familiar with dsd or dsf as I barely have files like that, but what ever happens is that in my jriver is gives an automatic message to change the settings so I press ok

i will look into dsd and dsf more along the road


----------



## Sound Eq (May 20, 2017)

can i ask for lcd headphone owners at what volume do u usually listen to ur music with the V2+ i listen between 45-55 depending on mastering, wth a -10DB in jriver as i apply eq and as such I lower the pre-amp to prevent distortion

listening to this v2+ makes it really hard to listen to my other portable gears


----------



## Sound Eq

hi this is the fuse i was talking about


----------



## Matias (May 21, 2017)

jerick70 said:


> I'm not sure what a "hifi fuse" is.  Where did you get it at?  Can you post a picture of it?



It has been found that along with power cables the fuses inside the devices can be upgraded to aftermarket ones that sound significantly better (or it is all snake oil depending on your view, I will not go into this discussion).

Below are several models, being the SR Black the best there is imo.
https://www.thecableco.com/Catalog/Fuses


----------



## jerick70

Sound Eq said:


> hi this is the fuse i was talking about



Ah OK.  You would take out the fuse that is already in the V2+ and replace it with this one.  There is a little door between the AC receptical and the power switch on the back of the V2+.  This is where the fuse that Burson includes with the V2+ is installed.  You'll want to have the V2+ turned off and unplugged from the wall before you replace it.


----------



## jerick70

Matias said:


> It has been found that along with power cables the fuses inside the devices can be upgraded to aftermarket ones that sound significantly better (or is all snake all depending on your view, I will not go into this discussion).
> 
> Below are several models, being the SR Black the best there is.
> https://www.thecableco.com/Catalog/Fuses



Hi Mathias,

Thanks for the heads up.  I understand the concept and what upgrading a fuse can do.  I wanted to make sure that is what Sound Eq was talking about. I didn't want to give him bad advice....


----------



## Sound Eq

jerick70 said:


> Ah OK.  You would take out the fuse that is already in the V2+ and replace it with this one.  There is a little door between the AC receptical and the power switch on the back of the V2+.  This is where the fuse that Burson includes with the V2+ is installed.  You'll want to have the V2+ turned off and unplugged from the wall before you replace it.


but what does it do


----------



## jerick70 (May 22, 2017)

Sound Eq said:


> but what does it do



In general a fuse is to protect from overcurrent conditions.  There is a thin piece of wire that melts if the current to the equipment is to high.

An upgraded "HiFi Fuse" is supposed to make the sound better in your equipment.  There is a lot of debate on if it does make a difference or not.  I don't have an opinion on it because I've never tried upgrading the fuses in my equipment.


----------



## Sound Eq

jerick70 said:


> I'm general a fuse is to protect from overcurrent conditions.  There is a thin piece of wire that melts if the current to the equipment is to high.
> 
> An upgraded "HiFi Fuse" is supposed to make the sound better in your equipment.  There is a lot of debate on if it does make a difference or not.  I don't have an opinion on it because I've never tried upgrading the fuses in my equipment.


it seems mine is one of the ultra cheap ones which cost about maybe 2 usd , so I am not going to put it in as the others cost over 40 usd that are linked above


----------



## jerick70

Sound Eq said:


> it seems mine is one of the ultra cheap ones which cost about maybe 2 usd , so I am not going to put it in as the others cost over 40 usd that are linked above



I can't tell if that is the right fuse for the V2.  It takes a 3 amp slow blow fuse.

If it is the right fuse it wouldn't hurt to try it.  I don't think you are going to hurt anything if you install it.


----------



## Sound Eq

i wonder if you guys noticed any burn in effect after about 200 hours of using the v2+ and in what way


----------



## oatp1b1

Considering to downsize my current setup from DAC+Amplifier (both for space saving and that I have come to the conclusion that I need a volume remote in my life) to a combo and been looking at the V2+ since I was very happy with my HA-160D/HD650 combo previously. How is it with the HD800S? Just worried that it might be a little too lush so that details are lost since I listen to quite a bit of classical music.


----------



## EternalChampion

After reading things like people preferring setups consisting of separate Burson units such as DA-160 + Soloist (or even the SL version) instead of previous versions of Conductors, I was thinking this:  Is there any sort of components/performance compromise when going all-in-one? I mean, the digital board found in the V2+, does it affect the analogue circuitry in some negative way (transformers, etc)?  

Based on various opinions circulating, suppose there was a DAC-only unit named V2+, then connecting the unit to the standalone V2 amp, performance would be higher.

What do you think? My knowledge is quite limited, just wondering about stuff....


----------



## Tweakybiff

EternalChampion said:


> After reading things like people preferring setups consisting of separate Burson units such as DA-160 + Soloist (or even the SL version) instead of previous versions of Conductors, I was thinking this:  Is there any sort of components/performance compromise when going all-in-one? I mean, the digital board found in the V2+, does it affect the analogue circuitry in some negative way (transformers, etc)?
> 
> Based on various opinions circulating, suppose there was a DAC-only unit named V2+, then connecting the unit to the standalone V2 amp, performance would be higher.
> 
> What do you think? My knowledge is quite limited, just wondering about stuff....



Interesting question!  It really is hard to say.  You could certainly put together separates that may not sound as good as an all in one.  I am sure you could put together separates that sound way better than the Burson, but for a price.  Some consider the best headphone amp to be the McIntosh MHA 150, which is an all in one.  It really boils down to the quality of the components, and the thoughtfulness of the design.  I have the Conducter V2+, and it sounds amazing on my Audeze LCD-3s.  I would be interested in a new Conductor that employs the new ESS DAC, the ES9038PRO.


----------



## EternalChampion

Thoughts: If V2+ was just a "DAC" (digital + analogue board),  the analogue PCB would've been almost identical to the one now.  In fact I'm curious to know where the "amplifier" section on the V2+ is.....So hooking up the standalone V2 amp to its "DAC-out" port, it makes absolute sense why it would sound even better, because in this way I would simply add a second analogue circuit and hence double the filtering.

It's just a matter of quantity.

That's why people experience improvements going separate.

In simple words, if I had the chance to buy only the "DAC-out" of V2+ and have it connected to my Soloist SL MKII, that would be on par or even kick the Conductor's butt...

"8 watts" is the beautiful healthy tall tree inside the forest.

Maybe I'm interpreting wrong the things here, I just wanted to share my thoughts.


----------



## Hifi59

Keep in mind the the V2+ is a modular design meaning that the Dac can easily be removed by the end user and replaced. I have no doubt that Burson is working on a 9038 and/or 9028 Dac board as an upgrade for current owners of the V2+.


----------



## jerick70

Hifi59 said:


> Keep in mind the the V2+ is a modular design meaning that the Dac can easily be removed by the end user and replaced. I have no doubt that Burson is working on a 9038 and/or 9028 Dac board as an upgrade for current owners of the V2+.



When I first purchased my V2+ I asked Alex if there was going to be any upgraded DAC boards.  He emphatically said NO!  I was hoping for other boards so I could change the sound as I wanted, but sadly it doesn't look like it's going to happen.  Maybe Burson has changed their minds.


----------



## Hifi59

jerick70 said:


> When I first purchased my V2+ I asked Alex if there was going to be any upgraded DAC boards.  He emphatically said NO!  I was hoping for other boards so I could change the sound as I wanted, but sadly it doesn't look like it's going to happen.  Maybe Burson has changed their minds.



I had asked him the same and his response was that they are reading every paper on the planet on implementing the 9038 into the V2+. This was several months ago.


----------



## jerick70

Hifi59 said:


> I had asked him the same and his response was that they are reading every paper on the planet on implementing the 9038 into the V2+. This was several months ago.



That's exciting news! When I talked to Alex it was when Burson first released the V2+.


----------



## Tweakybiff

With the Burson Conductor V2+, you can send either the preamp out or strait line out from the DAC to whatever you want.  The straight line out from the DAC is also affected by the volume knob at the chip level, which is odd for line out, but it seems to sound just fine.  Plus, the conductor
 has a wireless remote, so one can use it is a main home stereo preamp, and a darn good one at that!  Just stick you TV out into the RCA coax in the back, if you are using optical or USB for your main audio.


----------



## EternalChampion

Are the new 9028/9038 capable to produce different flavors on V2+?  If not, it would be hardly a motive for someone to upgrade I think.  

Improvements over 9018 are less significant in this case than matching music preference.


----------



## Sound Eq

Sound Eq said:


> thanks so much i installed it and all is great



hi is there any upgrade to the driver u linked above

thanks


----------



## Sound Eq

EternalChampion said:


> Are the new 9028/9038 capable to produce different flavors on V2+?  If not, it would be hardly a motive for someone to upgrade I think.
> 
> Improvements over 9018 are less significant in this case than matching music preference.



can u explain what you are talking about, and can that be replaced easily without sending the v2+ to burson


----------



## Hifi59

Just a tidbit for V2+ owners. 

If you power up your V2+ prior to powering up your connected source device (iPad,laptop,etc) to it, the 5 volt USB supply will be provided by the V2.
If you are all connected up and you first power up your source device and then power up your V2, the 5 volt supply will be provided by the source device.
The latter method will usually be the noisiest method. Your much better off letting the V2 supply the 5 volts internally for best performance via USB.
Burson doesn't advertise this, but a little birdy in the know assured me that this was the case.


----------



## EternalChampion

Sound Eq said:


> can u explain what you are talking about, and can that be replaced easily without sending the v2+ to burson



BB 1793 Vs Sabre 9018.  Lots of folks preferred the "inferior" 1793 on the Conductor because it suited better their musical taste.

It's always nicer when you have an option.

As for the dac board, keep in mind Burson hasn't yet released a new card for the V2 and it isn't certain they will.  In case they do, installation is straightforward.


----------



## omniweltall

Hifi59 said:


> Just a tidbit for V2+ owners.
> 
> If you power up your V2+ prior to powering up your connected source device (iPad,laptop,etc) to it, the 5 volt USB supply will be provided by the V2.
> If you are all connected up and you first power up your source device and then power up your V2, the 5 volt supply will be provided by the source device.
> ...


Thanks very much for the info! They really should let us know this important info. This is why I heard a difference in SQ, I thought I was hearing things.


----------



## Sound Eq

Hifi59 said:


> Just a tidbit for V2+ owners.
> 
> If you power up your V2+ prior to powering up your connected source device (iPad,laptop,etc) to it, the 5 volt USB supply will be provided by the V2.
> If you are all connected up and you first power up your source device and then power up your V2, the 5 volt supply will be provided by the source device.
> ...




so every time i want to connect my burson to my laptop, i should first power off my laptop first. Then I first power on burson then connect it to my laptop then turn on my laptop

that is a bit not practical unless i am missing how its should be done correctly


----------



## Hifi59

Sound Eq said:


> so every time i want to connect my burson to my laptop, i should first power off my laptop first. Then I first power on burson then connect it to my laptop then turn on my laptop
> 
> that is a bit not practical unless i am missing how its should be done correctly



Turn the V2 on first and then the laptop. That's it.


----------



## omniweltall

If your PC/laptop is on all the time and you want to turn on the Burson. Simply disconnect the USB cable first from the Burson, then power up the Burson, and then reconnect the USB.


----------



## Sound Eq

omniweltall said:


> If your PC/laptop is on all the time and you want to turn on the Burson. Simply disconnect the USB cable first from the Burson, then power up the Burson, and then reconnect the USB.


that is more convenient


----------



## EternalChampion

I tried once to connect the RCA cable from PC sound card while the Soloist was on and I got severe, ear-drilling static noise from the headphone out.    Burson clearly states the unit must be off while playing with cables.   I wouldn't take the risk moving cables all the time.

I've managed to borrow a V2+ for testing hopefully it will stand up to the hype!


----------



## mandrake50

I just placed an order today. Now the wait begins. I spent a bunch of time trying to find good reviews. It is a bit of a surprise that there is not really much out there on the V2+.


----------



## Hifi59 (Jul 13, 2017)

EternalChampion said:


> I tried once to connect the RCA cable from PC sound card while the Soloist was on and I got severe, ear-drilling static noise from the headphone out.    Burson clearly states the unit must be off while playing with cables.   I wouldn't take the risk moving cables all the time.
> 
> I've managed to borrow a V2+ for testing hopefully it will stand up to the hype!



I've owned several Bursons in the past and I recently just sold my V2+ to acquire a $7k Wells Audio Headphone amp which has a reputation as hands down the ultimate, amongst a few others.
I will tell you this, the V+2 is not that far behind at all. While it lacks the overall depth and ultimate bass impact of the Headtrip, the V2 actually had my toes tapping more often and my head bopping !  It has a unique energy that is very engaging and it kept me interested in listening to my music for hours on end without fatigue. It's strength to me, is its leading edge attack and midrange energy. It's still plenty impactful and the V2 is less grainy and more refined sounding than previous versions. I kept the V2 while still having the Headtrip for a few months because I didn't want to let go of it, but was finally forced to to recoup some of the Headtrip cost. I'm still a fan of Burson.

As a side note, i also bought the Oppo dac with the Ess sabre pro 9038 at that time and the difference between it and the internal 9018 one in the V2+ was minimal.
Slightly less glare, but that's pretty much it. Not a deal breaker, but if/when Burson releases an updated dac board with the 9038 chip on it, I'd likely buy it but i wouldn't rush to do so.


----------



## EternalChampion

mandrake50 said:


> I just placed an order today. Now the wait begins. I spent a bunch of time trying to find good reviews. It is a bit of a surprise that there is not really much out there on the V2+.



So weird indeed that the usual suspects are nowhere to be seen reviewing such a major upgrade.  It doesn't make sense seeing Virtuoso receiving so many reviews and now complete dead silence despite V5 op amp circuitry and 8 wpc


----------



## EternalChampion

Hifi59 said:


> As a side note, i also bought the Oppo dac with the Ess sabre pro 9038 at that time and the difference between it and the internal 9018 one in the V2+ was minimal.
> Slightly less glare, but that's pretty much it. Not a deal breaker, but if/when Burson releases an updated dac board with the 9038 chip on it, I'd likely buy it but i wouldn't rush to do so.



Thing is, there are so many parameters involved when comparing products from different brands.  If Burson manages to squeeze every drop out of Sabre 9038 like they did with 9018 on V2+, it might actually turn into a real deal breaker. You never know.   9038 is imminent...DAC market talks...It's going to be hard for them to bring the best out of it with the next (hopefully not a rush out) release though.


----------



## Hifi59

EternalChampion said:


> Thing is, there are so many parameters involved when comparing products from different brands.  If Burson manages to squeeze every drop out of Sabre 9038 like they did with 9018 on V2+, it might actually turn into a real deal breaker. You never know.   9038 is imminent...DAC market talks...It's going to be hard for them to bring the best out of it with the next (hopefully not a rush out) release though.



And I completely agree with you on that. I too, believe they implemented the 9018 to its fullest in the V2 and I'm sure they're working hard to do the same with the 9038 board.


----------



## Matias

mandrake50 said:


> I just placed an order today. Now the wait begins. I spent a bunch of time trying to find good reviews. It is a bit of a surprise that there is not really much out there on the V2+.


It's a shame there are some few reviews and interest in this product as it has a really impressive built and excellent sound quality.


----------



## Matias

Hifi59 said:


> And I completely agree with you on that. I too, believe they implemented the 9018 to its fullest in the V2 and I'm sure they're working hard to do the same with the 9038 board.


The 9028 chip is pin compatible with the 9018, so it would be just a matter of using the new one instead of the old if they don't have much R&D time available.


----------



## EternalChampion

Matias said:


> The 9028 chip is pin compatible with the 9018, so it would be just a matter of using the new one instead of the old if they don't have much R&D time available.



R&D is their everyday job.  In my opinion they should put all of their time and effort in perfecting the better of the two.  Burson team has the know-how for sure.

In case the step down version 9028 allows only for the same tonal profile then what's the point to spend time with it, really...

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Matias

EternalChampion said:


> In case the step down version 9028 allows only for the same tonal profile then what's the point to spend time with it, really...


9028 has better specs and also additional features over the 9018, so well worth it. 
More info here: https://benchmarkmedia.com/blogs/application_notes/dac3-introducing-the-new-es9028pro-converter


----------



## mandrake50

It may be only "worth it" if one happens to be a technology junkie. None of those things are worth a darn, unless implemented correctly for sound.  Just plunking in something with neat features may actually be counter productive. I am sure that is why there is a wait  state going on. Being audio junkies, I am sure that the good folks at Burson are just as anxious as we are to play with the new device... BUT,  judging by their record, I don't expect to see any changes, until they are completely satisfied that the sound quality is actually improved by making those changes.

New only for the sake of something shiny and new, is not usually the best approach ...IMHO.


----------



## Matias

Well improving THD in the most sensitive audio range surely means nothing, just change for change sake for sure. These guys at Benchmark don't know anything.


----------



## mandrake50 (Jul 14, 2017)

Any DAC chip .. the audio end results are due to implementation far more than chip specs.
THD to three to five decimal places, thousandths versus ten Thousandths.. is likely not truly audible.  That kind of difference may be valuable in the laboratory... in your ears. Likely not that much.
It does look good in marketing brochures and specs. And they do that to sell to many people that will never hear the difference...but have to have the latest and greatest...with the best numbers (as irrelevant as they may be)  OOOOH Shiny...

I am sure Benchmark folks know lots.. and maybe have what they consider a good implementation... maybe the farm out the implementation... maybe they feel that first to market with the latest glitz buys them something. ?? That does not mean that Burson has it down, yet. They are a pretty small shop in the scheme of things. As we know  they pursue their concept of audio perfection. I am confident that when they do, it will become available. But none of this is done with some kind of magic wand... It takes time and resources. Again, even if for nothing other than marketing it will be a good move... as long as they don't murder the sound that we like!

Need you be so sarcastic? I was just presenting my ideas. I honor yours, even though the presentation lacks somewhat in polish!


----------



## EternalChampion

So we have a fact now:   The new "Conductor" will be based on Sabre 9038 pro and V6 Supreme circuitry.

Dang!


----------



## mandrake50

Where does this fact come from?


----------



## EternalChampion

From logic.   Does it sound logical to expect a new release based on the previous and inferior op amp?

In regards to the dac chip, ok it's more like 80% certainty and 20% wishful thinking.

We'll see.


----------



## devilboy

I just purchased the v2+ and I'm a little confused about something.

I thought the dac output was fixed. When I leave the v2+ via the dac outputs to my integrated, I can still control the volume from the burson. 
Am I correct in assuming both dac output and pre output can be controlled from the burson? Well, I know that but does the pre output use the Texas instruments analog volume and the dac output uses the dsp volume control on the Sabre chip?


----------



## mandrake50

I noticed the same thing and was surprised. I sent a note to Alex at Burson asking about this around a week ago and have got no answer.
I believe that your analysis is correct based on a review I read (can't find it now) but without official confirmation, I am not sure.


----------



## devilboy

That must be the case. 
Looking into my future I see hours of A-B'ing both dac and pre outputs to see which volume control suits my tastes better.
Uggghhhh.  This madness never ends.


----------



## Hifi59

devilboy said:


> I just purchased the v2+ and I'm a little confused about something.
> 
> I thought the dac output was fixed. When I leave the v2+ via the dac outputs to my integrated, I can still control the volume from the burson.
> Am I correct in assuming both dac output and pre output can be controlled from the burson? Well, I know that but does the pre output use the Texas instruments analog volume and the dac output uses the dsp volume control on the Sabre chip?



If your using a digital input, volume is handled by the Sabre Dac.


----------



## devilboy

.....regardless of which outputs you choose (dac outs it or pre outs).


----------



## devilboy

More people should know about this and I'm glad we're discussing it. 
Burson's "dac output" label is misleading IMO.


----------



## omniweltall

mandrake50 said:


> I noticed the same thing and was surprised. I sent a note to Alex at Burson asking about this around a week ago and have got no answer.
> I believe that your analysis is correct based on a review I read (can't find it now) but without official confirmation, I am not sure.


He should reply you later. So far, they have always replied me. Sometimes there is a delay if they are really swamped


----------



## peter123

devilboy said:


> More people should know about this and I'm glad we're discussing it.
> Burson's "dac output" label is misleading IMO.



How do you figure that?

I've asked Alex about this before and he confirmed that it's correct.

The volume output of the DAC out is, as someone else already stated, handled digitally for this output. Sound from analog sources doen not play through the DAC out output (hence DAC out )


----------



## devilboy (Aug 5, 2017)

Just saying that when I see "dac out" I assume it's a fixed signal and I'm only using the unit as a dac.


----------



## devilboy (Aug 5, 2017)

I guess it would make sense to use the dac out when feeding it a digital signal and use the pre out when feeding an analog signal. But what happens if you try to use the pre outs when feeding a digital signal?
Would the signal be attenuated twice? Once via dsp in the Sabre then again with the Texas pga?
I doubt this is true but still I wonder....

I bought my v2+ new from a dealer. There was no owner's manual inside. This is my fourth Burson product and I always had a manual. I downloaded a manual and I must say, it's pretty uninformative. It mentions nothing about what's going on with the dac and pre outs.


----------



## mandrake50 (Aug 5, 2017)

omniweltall said:


> He should reply you later. So far, they have always replied me. Sometimes there is a delay if they are really swamped


We were communicating pretty regularly. But my last note was two weeks ago... I will resend the message. But really I figured out everything that I asked him.
As to the manual. I got mine directly from them. It had no manual included in the box. I did look to download one right away, but there was nothing they had on the site that corresponded exactly to the V2+. I got the one for the Conductor. It matches, but again ..as someone else mentions, it is quite brief and generally not real helpful in understanding all of the functionality of the unit. It does cover one thing that I wondered about. The line out does mute with headphones plugged in. I am not sure why many designer use this feature. For me it is not helpful at all.

Anyway, all that aside I do like what I am hearing. I have maybe 120 hours on it. I have not spent much time critically listening. But an hour or so with the HE1K made me smile a lot.


----------



## EternalChampion (Aug 5, 2017)

*Correction:*

Chances are through the dac out the volume knob works just like Windows "volume", meaning it changes only the db and not the actual volume of the signal.


----------



## devilboy

Probably so.
So has anyone tried using the pre outs when feeding a digital signal yet?


----------



## peter123

devilboy said:


> Probably so.
> So has anyone tried using the pre outs when feeding a digital signal yet?



Yes but never for critical listening.


----------



## omniweltall

peter123 said:


> Yes but never for critical listening.


Why not, Peter? 

Does anyone notice degradation of SQ when using the pre-out?


----------



## omniweltall

mandrake50 said:


> We were communicating pretty regularly. But my last note was two weeks ago... I will resend the message. But really I figured out everything that I asked him.
> As to the manual. I got mine directly from them. It had no manual included in the box. I did look to download one right away, but there was nothing they had on the site that corresponded exactly to the V2+. I got the one for the Conductor. It matches, but again ..as someone else mentions, it is quite brief and generally not real helpful in understanding all of the functionality of the unit. It does cover one thing that I wondered about. The line out does mute with headphones plugged in. I am not sure why many designer use this feature. For me it is not helpful at all.
> 
> Anyway, all that aside I do like what I am hearing. I have maybe 120 hours on it. I have not spent much time critically listening. But an hour or so with the HE1K made me smile a lot.


Yes I know what you mean. 

In my case, I had a problem playing native DSD256 files, which eventually after 6 months, I figured out on my own. Before, I could only play up to DSD128.


----------



## mandrake50

I don't have a large amount of DSD.. and I don't think any (other than some demo pieces) 256. But I am curious, what was your solution. Who knows... I may get something in DSD 256 that I want to listen to one day...


----------



## omniweltall (Aug 5, 2017)

mandrake50 said:


> I don't have a large amount of DSD.. and I don't think any (other than some demo pieces) 256. But I am curious, what was your solution. Who knows... I may get something in DSD 256 that I want to listen to one day...



I used this driver below. Previously I was using 'DSD: ASIO: TUSBAudio ASIO Driver'. It took me months to figure it out. Hope this helps anyone who has similar problems. Now I have no problem whatsoever to play native DSD256. Cheers.


----------



## omniweltall




----------



## peter123

omniweltall said:


> Why not, Peter?
> 
> Does anyone notice degradation of SQ when using the pre-out?



While I use the DAC out very often (attached to the Ember II) I really have no use for the pre out in my current setup. I've just checked that it works properly but never really used it.


----------



## devilboy

So what are some of the better headphones you guys have heard on Bursons?
Which to stay away from?

I'm thinking Ether Flow or Elear. POSSIBLY Audeze But too damn heavy. Then again, the Elear is 450g.


----------



## mandrake50

I just got mine withing the last couple of weeks and have not done much critical listening, but in general I just like the way the Burson CV2+ makes many headphones sound.
I have primarily been listening with the HE1K V1, the Aeon, and HE-560. They all sound better to me with the Burson than what I had mainly been using which was the Pulse Infinity balanced into either  H10 with Burson V5 opamps, or the Cavalli Liquid Carbon. I literally have a couple of dozen headphones to try, just not enough time to get to all of them...yet.

The Aeon is really the best (for my taste) closed phone that I have found. The Burson just seems to bring it to a different level. One that I am liking quite a bit.


----------



## mandrake50

omniweltall said:


>


 Thanks very much for the settings!!
Where did you get the driver that you are using. I grabbed a driver from the Burson site. But I have not really messed with DSD yet. Does the driver that you are using do everything else correctly?


----------



## omniweltall

mandrake50 said:


> Thanks very much for the settings!!
> Where did you get the driver that you are using. I grabbed a driver from the Burson site. But I have not really messed with DSD yet. Does the driver that you are using do everything else correctly?


Your welcome. 

 '_DSD: ASIO: TUSBAudio ASIO Driver_' is from the Burson site. And I could never play DSD256 with it no matter how much I tweaked it. I won't be using it anymore. 

Download the latest *'foo_input_sacd-1.0.8'* and you will get *'DSD: ASIO: DSD Transcoder (DOP/Native)'*. Yes, in my case, this one plays everything correctly, including DSD256.


----------



## EternalChampion

st060557 said:


> Seemed that my old Conductor SL 9018 sounds better with HD650 and more clearly like I sat in front of the artists. CV2+ -> like I sat on fourth or fifth row. I like clear sound.



I bring up this post to say that it should be a no-brainer for the Burson team to develop two ESS dac boards for their upcoming device: one based on V6 Vivid and an other on V6 Classic.

It would be a shame otherwise..


----------



## Kneel2Galvatron

Has anyone compared the v2+ And the Questyle 600i? Looking to upgrade and they both seem to be what I am looking for.


----------



## omniweltall

Kneel2Galvatron said:


> Has anyone compared the v2+ And the Questyle 600i? Looking to upgrade and they both seem to be what I am looking for.


I heard both in a meet. Side by side actually. But quite a while ago. I was using HEKv1, HEKv2, LCD4, Abyss, and Utopia. 

I remember distinctly that I didn't like the CMA600i's sound. Lean and rather bright, to my ears. But with its true balanced out, it was quite powerful. Didn't have a problem driving all those cans. SE out was pathetic. 

Remember that in the end synergy also counts.


----------



## alphanumerix1

omniweltall said:


> I heard both in a meet. Side by side actually. But quite a while ago. I was using HEKv1, HEKv2, LCD4, Abyss, and Utopia.
> 
> I remember distinctly that I didn't like the CMA600i's sound. Lean and rather bright, to my ears. But with its true balanced out, it was quite powerful. Didn't have a problem driving all those cans. SE out was pathetic.
> 
> Remember that in the end synergy also counts.



So in comparison the V2+ was overall a nicer sounding unit with the cans you tried? Lean and bright would be the opposite of the sound sig i would want.


----------



## omniweltall

alphanumerix1 said:


> So in comparison the V2+ was overall a nicer sounding unit with the cans you tried? Lean and bright would be the opposite of the sound sig i would want.


In that meet, we were trying a super expensive DAC, which I don't remember the name. So, we were trying it with different cans and amps. There were other amps there (Bottlehead Crack, Liquid Carbon, etc)

The Burson is rather warm with more low end. But not too warm. I rather enjoy its sound signature. 

I felt that CMA600i is dry, lean, and trebly too. To me, it is not musical. Don't pair this with a bright can. 

But again, that is to my ears.


----------



## Kneel2Galvatron

I can't find any dealers around the ny area with a v2+ demo. Any suggestions?


----------



## devilboy

Contact the Cable Company. They might have a unit you can audition at home for a 5% restocking fee. Sucks, but it's better than buying one, finding out you don't like it, then taking a hit when it's time to sell.


----------



## Kneel2Galvatron

devilboy said:


> Contact the Cable Company. They might have a unit you can audition at home for a 5% restocking fee. Sucks, but it's better than buying one, finding out you don't like it, then taking a hit when it's time to sell.




No luck with the cable company. I might have to take a leap of faith.


----------



## EternalChampion

Allow me to celebrate a special event:

http://www.headphoneer.com/burson-conductor-v2-review/

Yes, it is the first ever review for the Conductor V2+, nearly 2 years from its release.   Hard to believe, almost crying.


----------



## mandrake50 (Sep 14, 2017)

Nice review. He compared the V2+ to a couple of amps that I have considered, such as the Violectric V281. It is good to read that he found the differences quite minimal. Law of diminishing returns? Maybe Burson just did a great job with the design here.
Anyway, it was a good read. Thanks for posting the link!

I am already quite happy with the CV2+. This was just a bit of positive reinforcement.


----------



## jerick70

EternalChampion said:


> Allow me to celebrate a special event:
> 
> http://www.headphoneer.com/burson-conductor-v2-review/
> 
> Yes, it is the first ever review for the Conductor V2+, nearly 2 years from its release.   Hard to believe, almost crying.



Excellent very detailed review.  Very enjoyable read.


----------



## peter123

EternalChampion said:


> Allow me to celebrate a special event:
> 
> http://www.headphoneer.com/burson-conductor-v2-review/
> 
> Yes, it is the first ever review for the Conductor V2+, nearly 2 years from its release.   Hard to believe, almost crying.



Just for the record I did review it at the time of its release. You may like the review or not but it's still a review 

Anyway thanks for the link, it's a great read


----------



## EternalChampion

peter123 said:


> Just for the record I did review it at the time of its release. You may like the review or not but it's still a review
> 
> Anyway thanks for the link, it's a great read



I'm already aware of that and I enjoyed reading your take on V2+ as well as the separate comparisons you've made.  

This is the first review done by a website though.   And it came after 18 months of delay! Thorough, and  quite an eye-opener I would say.


----------



## peter123

EternalChampion said:


> I'm already aware of that and I enjoyed reading your take on V2+ as well as the separate comparisons you've made.
> 
> This is the first review done by a website though.   And it came after 18 months of delay! Thorough, and  quite an eye-opener I would say.




Ha ha, all good mate. There's definitely about time that more reviews pop up of this lovely device though and the one in the link has great comparisons and is generally very well written imo so thanks a lot for posting the link.


----------



## omniweltall

peter123 said:


> Just for the record I did review it at the time of its release. You may like the review or not but it's still a review
> 
> Anyway thanks for the link, it's a great read


...and it was a great review. I bet most of us read it, peter 

Thanks!


----------



## peter123

omniweltall said:


> ...and it was a great review. I bet most of us read it, peter
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks man!

I can add that since that time I've got quite a lot other stuff (both headphones and amplifiers/dac's) but the V2+ still remains my favorite unit for the vast majority of my headphones such as the HD650, HD800S,. HE400i and the HE560 (although I prefer my tube DAC connected to it for the HE560).


----------



## omniweltall

Agreed. Im still holding on to it as well. Not only it sounds great, i just love its build quality. And the remote too.


----------



## mandrake50 (Sep 15, 2017)

peter123 said:


> Just for the record I did review it at the time of its release. You may like the review or not but it's still a review
> 
> Anyway thanks for the link, it's a great read



I think I had read your review previously, but I just dug up the link and re-read it.
Good job! I quite enjoyed reading it , even though it was a re-read. Thanks for taking the time to do it.

BTW, your review and the one  that I read yesterday have really calmed down my upgradeitis ...
at least for the time being. The CV2+ does everything I need for the present, and hopefully for a long time to come.


----------



## Hifi59

This most recent review confirms what I've heard for myself when I owned the V2+. Always said it has a well implemented Dac. I compared it to the Audio-Gd Master 9 and found they were more similar than different tonally. The Master 9 was smoother. With other amp/ dacs, I always found the V2+ to be either equal or superior sounding than most other amps that I had heard up to that point.i It is a great value and has a very refined feel to it. I eventually found an amp that to my ear was beyond subjectively better , being definitely better. That amp was the Wells Audio Milo but I still have a great fondness for the V2+.


----------



## devilboy

Still loving my v2+. I ordered a ZMF Atticus which should be here sometime early November.


----------



## jerick70

devilboy said:


> Still loving my v2+. I ordered a ZMF Atticus which should be here sometime early November.


The Atticus is a very nice head phone. I've had mine for a couple of months and really enjoyed them. Perfect for relaxed listening.


----------



## omniweltall

The burson build quality is really something. Never found anything quite like it. Minimalistic and refined, with thick solid build.


----------



## beyerdude

I'm also firmly staying in the V2+/Burson camp - it's the least faffing around/allrounder amp that I have owned. I've had it from the onset/first release and have no plans to upgrade (which in itself is unusual)  In the end the minimal improvement in SQ you get with kit over double the price is just not worth the hassle - been there already. I've had a look inside this and the accompanying Timekeeper Virtuoso amp I bought at the same time and the build quality/attention to detail and part choice is exceptional. I'm scratching my head as to why there are not more reviews on both these units......possibly being an Aussie outfit could have some part of it?


----------



## mandrake50 (Sep 20, 2017)

I just got an email advertising a new model from Burson. It is called the Play.

https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/play/

It looks interesting. Designed to fit into a 5.25" bay in a computer. Amp/Dac/Preamp combo.
What it telling for those here hoping to get the option of upgrading the Sabre DAC in the V2+, the new unit is still using the 9018 chip. I think, that if they had any plans for the near term to go to a newer version of the Sabre chip, they would have made that move for their new product. We shall see, but I personally now believe that any upgrade option will be a long time coming.

I am not real concerned about this, as my V2+ does a fine job just as it is right now! Given the correct driver setup, it also plays any music file that I need or want it to.


----------



## EternalChampion (Sep 20, 2017)

Well, this looks more like a checkmate move for PC internal audio...

I'm expecting yet another Burson boycott now.

Also nice to see the lonely rider V2+ review I posted above holding tight against the...invisible enemy.


----------



## jerick70

EternalChampion said:


> Well, this looks more like a checkmate move for PC internal audio...
> 
> I'm expecting yet another Burson boycott now.
> 
> Also nice to see the lonely rider V2+ review I posted above holding tight against the...invisible enemy.



I wasn't aware that there was a Burson boycott.  When and where did this happen?


----------



## beyerdude

jerick70 said:


> I wasn't aware that there was a Burson boycott.  When and where did this happen?


My thoughts too - although the politics of head-fi can get a little convoluted I believe when it comes to sponsors?


----------



## jerick70 (Sep 20, 2017)

mandrake50 said:


> I just got an email advertising a new model from Burson. It is called the Play.
> 
> https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/play/
> 
> ...


Very interesting.  Priced right too.  Burson should add speaker taps and a low powered speaker amp to the offering too.  They would have a winner with that config I think. (Not that this config isn't good)


----------



## jerick70

beyerdude said:


> My thoughts too - although the politics of head-fi can get a little convoluted I believe when it comes to sponsors?


Good point.  This is to bad for Burson.  They make excellent products and the customer service is the best I've come across. Money rules the roost though....


----------



## beyerdude

jerick70 said:


> Good point.  This is to bad for Burson.  They make excellent products and the customer service is the best I've come across. Money rules the roost though....


Yep - Customer service is second to none in my experience - have managed to talk direct if I have ever had any questions, great bunch of people. I build amps for fun and know a good product/build when I see it. I've experienced some of the highly rated products promoted on here and was completely underwhelmed - left me questioning why the heck they got all of the hype.


----------



## devilboy

Like I said, I'm LOVING my V2+. I needed a 3 in 1 unit that would also be the dac and preamp in my loudspeaker system and the v2+ seemed like the best option. 

My only concern is I'm waiting arrival of a ZMF Atticus and looks like the 300 ohm Atticus would love a tube amp, specifically an OTL. From what I read on another site, the Atticus is even more amp-picky than the Eikon. I just hope the v2+ and Atticus will be a decent pairing. I don't want a setup that does one genre great. I want it to do multiple genres well. I can't imagine the dynamic Atticus (which apparently has outstanding bass), not benefiting from the powerhouse Burson. 

If the Burson was any other product, I'd sell it and get a tube amp, but the Burson's build quality, craftsmanship, reliability and great sonics are what's making me hold on to it.
I simply can't let this great piece slip from my hands.


----------



## jerick70

devilboy said:


> Like I said, I'm LOVING my V2+. I needed a 3 in 1 unit that would also be the dac and preamp in my loudspeaker system and the v2+ seemed like the best option.
> 
> My only concern is I'm waiting arrival of a ZMF Atticus and looks like the 300 ohm Atticus would love a tube amp, specifically an OTL. From what I read on another site, the Atticus is even more amp-picky than the Eikon. I just hope the v2+ and Atticus will be a decent pairing. I don't want a setup that does one genre great. I want it to do multiple genres well. I can't imagine the dynamic Atticus (which apparently has outstanding bass), not benefiting from the powerhouse Burson.
> 
> ...


I own a pair of ZMF Atticus.  I use them with a Woo WA5 SET amp and they are glorious.  The Atticus isn't as revealing as some other headphones I own but is the headphone I go to most often.  It's so easy to listen to.  I have to admit, I haven't listened to them with my V2+.  I'll give them a listen tonight and let you know my thoughts.


----------



## devilboy

jerick70 said:


> I own a pair of ZMF Atticus.  I use them with a Woo WA5 SET amp and they are glorious.  The Atticus isn't as revealing as some other headphones I own but is the headphone I go to most often.  It's so easy to listen to.  I have to admit, I haven't listened to them with my V2+.  I'll give them a listen tonight and let you know my thoughts.



Please do. 
Little nervous about reading it though.


----------



## devilboy

And don't pull any punches.


----------



## jerick70

devilboy said:


> And don't pull any punches.


Absolutely.  I'll be brutally honest.


----------



## jerick70

devilboy said:


> Please do.
> Little nervous about reading it though.


I just purchased a iFi iTube 2 that I've been using with my V2+.  It instills that tubby goodness into the V2+.  May want to check it out.  It's pretty impressive.


----------



## devilboy

Thanks. 
It looks like an easy way to taylor some tube warmth into a system.


----------



## mandrake50

EternalChampion said:


> Well, this looks more like a checkmate move for PC internal audio...
> 
> I'm expecting yet another Burson boycott now.
> 
> Also nice to see the lonely rider V2+ review I posted above holding tight against the...invisible enemy.


 Would you please give us some more information on this "boycott". I am far from an insider, but I do read  quite a bit about the trade, and lots on HF. I had never heard of it. I am truly interested.


----------



## EternalChampion (Sep 20, 2017)

mandrake50 said:


> Would you please give us some more information on this "boycott". I am far from an insider, but I do read  quite a bit about the trade, and lots on HF. I had never heard of it. I am truly interested.



I'm not an insider either but I couldn't think of any logical explanation so far as to why this product has received just one online review in almost two years of existence, which came just a week ago.   If "boycott" sounds a bit harsh to describe the situation then I'm also interested in opinions.


----------



## omniweltall (Sep 20, 2017)

jerick70 said:


> Absolutely.  I'll be brutally honest.


Can't wait, jerick. Looking forward to your comparison as well.

Agreed. Pse be as honest as possible. There is more than enough snake oil in this hobby already.

It also baffles me why the CV2+ is not covered by those review sites. Maybe Burson doesnt wanna pay up?


----------



## jerick70

EternalChampion said:


> I'm not an insider either but I couldn't think of any logical explanation so far as to why this product has received just one online review in almost two years of existence, which came just a week ago.   If "boycott" sounds a bit harsh to describe the situation then I'm also interested in opinions.


Burson was thought very well of a few years back.  I remember many head-fiers having Burson kit.  Now it seems few and far between.  You may be right about the boycott.


----------



## jerick70

omniweltall said:


> Can't wait, jerick. Looking forward to your comparison as well.
> 
> Agreed. Pse be as honest as possible. There is more than enough snake oil in this hobby already.
> 
> It also baffles me why the CV2+ is not covered by those review sites. Maybe Burson doesnt wanna pay up?


I'm listening right now to Diana Krall's "Girl in the Other Room" album on the V2+. I'm using the V2+s Sabre DAC with ASIO driver in the Newest 64bit JRiver Media Center.  The files are in DSD 64......


----------



## jerick70

@omniweltall Now I switched to the iFi DSD BL as the DAC going through the iFi tube buffer.  Still listening to Diana Krall...


----------



## mandrake50 (Sep 20, 2017)

EternalChampion said:


> I'm not an insider either but I couldn't think of any logical explanation so far as to why this product has received just one online review in almost two years of existence, which came just a week ago.   If "boycott" sounds a bit harsh to describe the situation then I'm also interested in opinions.


 I don't have any theories. When I stated looking for reviews I found lots of reviews of previous versions. I mean lots of them on the two or three previous models. All of them were very positive. There are some lengthy threads on HF as well.
My original thought was that this may be due to the CV2 and plus not being all that new. They are sort of evolutions of the previous design. Even the DAC section is not cutting edge. In fact it is a bit dated now. In fact it was nothing particularly cutting edge evne when the CV2 was released.
Several people on this thread indicated that they thought the DAC needed to be updated to the newer ESS chips.

From my perspective it is fine as it is. It does everything that I want it to do, and sounds very, very nice to my ears. But admittedly, it is not cutting edge today. Perhaps the review writers need something with more glitz to attract readers?

I don't know. I would not have known anything about Burson had I not gotten into opamp rolling for the Gustard H10. Talking to Alex about their discrete opamps led me to talking about the Conductor. Based on their customer service and his description, I decided to buy one. This, even though I could not find any reviews of the current models.

As mentioned, I am sure glad I was led down this path. But if there is anything going on behind the scenes that would account for the lack of coverage of the current units, I am very interested to know what that might be.

I am also interested to see if this new "play" unit gets coverage. It is a quite novel idea about how to bring better audio to the PC. Maybe not great timing tho0ugh. PC sales continue to fall each year. Of course for a company the size of Burson, it won't mean much if they sell a few hundred thousand fewer PCs next year, as long as they can get sufficient penetration to make the development costs worth it.


----------



## jerick70

omniweltall said:


> Can't wait, jerick. Looking forward to your comparison as well.
> 
> Agreed. Pse be as honest as possible. There is more than enough snake oil in this hobby already.
> 
> It also baffles me why the CV2+ is not covered by those review sites. Maybe Burson doesnt wanna pay up?


Now I've switched the amp to my Woo WA5 and the DAC is the Burson Sabre.....


----------



## jerick70

@omniweltall I have to say the Atticus and the V2+ sound very competent together.  Not bad at all.  There is some smearing with songs that have a lot of instruments playing at the same time, ie classical and pop.  I've noticed this with other kit and the Atticus though.  This is not limited to the V2+.  If I switch the DAC to my MHDT Lab Atlantis this is greatly minimized.  A thought may be that the glare from the Sabre DAC is effecting the clarity of the Atticus.


----------



## Burson Audio

Hi Guys,

Please be assured that no one in the audio industry is boycotting Burson Audio. : ) We are very grateful for the ongoing support from head-fi.org, online magazines, and bloggers around the world.  But above all, we are grateful for all the support from fellow head-fiers and existing customers.  

Around 18 months ago, we terminated the contract with our NY based PR firm and since then our effort in arranging reviews became less focused, to say the least.  Instead of hiring another PR firm, and spending resources there, we have decided to focuse on product development and let our products and our happy customers do the PR for us.

Thankfully, we are receiving countless customer feedback and evaluations in online discussion threads such as this one. To us, your ongoing contribution to this discussion is worth more than any magazine reviews. : ) 

Dennis from Burson Audio


----------



## jerick70 (Sep 21, 2017)

A few points with the Conductor, MHDT Lab Atlantis DAC, and Atticus.  This is my favorite pairing of the kit I have.

1) Very nice clarity and resolution. Especially with an R2R DAC.
2) The bass rocks from top to bottom. AWOLNation SAIL!
3) Sound stage is a little closed in.  Width a little smaller that my shoulders.  Height right in my head.  The Atticus is "semi" open/closed so this is to be expected.
4) Percussion and guitar are nice and crisp.  Very snappy... Dave Mathews Band Say Goodbye.  WOW! so nice.  You have to listen to the this with the Burson and the Atticus when you get them.
5) So romantic... Shelby Lynne Just a little Lovin'
6) Nice black background.
7) One thing I've noticed with the Conductor.  It is really susceptible to electrical noise.  I have a bit of a ground loop that I've minimized quite a bit and the Conductor still has some breakup on notes that are in the higher registers.  I don't have this issue with any of my other gear....

I'll post more soon...


----------



## jerick70

8) Female vocals are very nice.  Sarah Brightman, Think of me, Phantom of the Opera.  There isn't any breakup with Sarah's voice... Go figure. She does have a magical voice. 
9) The sound is vivid.  I get lost in the in songs that are grand and sweeping....  Sarah Brightman and Andrea Bocelli, Time to Say Goodbye
10) Nice ambience and atmosphere.  Separation of instruments is very good.  Led Zeppelin, Stairway to Heaven.

@omniweltall What type of music do you listen to?  Is there a certain song you want me to describe?


----------



## jerick70

Burson Audio said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please be assured that no one in the audio industry is boycotting Burson Audio. : ) We are very grateful for the ongoing support from head-fi.org, online magazines, and bloggers around the world.  But above all, we are grateful for all the support from fellow head-fiers and existing customers.
> 
> ...


Dennis, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## omniweltall

jerick70 said:


> 8) Female vocals are very nice.  Sarah Brightman, Think of me, Phantom of the Opera.  There isn't any breakup with Sarah's voice... Go figure. She does have a magical voice.
> 9) The sound is vivid.  I get lost in the in songs that are grand and sweeping....  Sarah Brightman and Andrea Bocelli, Time to Say Goodbye
> 10) Nice ambience and atmosphere.  Separation of instruments is very good.  Led Zeppelin, Stairway to Heaven.
> 
> @omniweltall What type of music do you listen to?  Is there a certain song you want me to describe?


I love female vocals like diana krall, katie melua, etc


----------



## devilboy

Jerick70.......wow. Thank you for taking the time for that thorough evaluation! Much appreciated.

Over the years I've had four Metrums.....Octave, Hex, Mussette and very briefly, the Amethyst. So I do miss the R2R sound, but frankly, digital through the Burson is perfectly fine for now (not to mention its convenience). 

I'm glad to see you had such favorable results with the Burson driving the Atticus. You clearly know what you're doing and your evaluation was very descriptive. You've eased my concerns quite a bit.

Thanks again for taking the time.


----------



## devilboy (Sep 21, 2017)

Jerick70...just to be clear, you said the Conductor with the MHDT and Atticus is your most favorite pairing you have. So you prefer the v2+ driving the Atticus over the Woo? Or did I misunderstand that first sentence? The Burson is in pretty distinguished company when compared with the WA5. That's impressive.

I had a WA2 driving an HD800 years ago and it was a great combo, FWIW.


----------



## beyerdude

devilboy said:


> Jerick70.......wow. Thank you for taking the time for that thorough evaluation! Much appreciated.
> 
> Over the years I've had four Metrums.....Octave, Hex, Mussette and very briefly, the Amethyst. So I do miss the R2R sound, but frankly, digital through the Burson is perfectly fine for now (not to mention its convenience).
> 
> ...


I had the Metrum Hex, Metrum Aurix and WA6SE - the Hex was a lovely piece of kit but cost as much as my v2+ and Timekeeper Virtuoso combined  Yes the Hex and WA 6SE exceeded the SQ of the V2+ but it sucked when it came to driving the HE500/PM in general, it hummed at a low level so ruined the dynamics of some music and I needed to swap tubes depending on which headphones I chose to wear - It also took a lot more desk realestate. I think I spent more time tube rolling/hunting for elusive tubes than I did listening to music. I had the preamp upgrade on the WA6SE but quite frankly the pre out on the v2+ easily exceeds the sq. The Aurix/Hex was a compelling combo for the HD800 but not convincing to me with other headphones. Overall the v2+ is a much simpler combo hence why I love it and musically don't feel the poorer at all.


----------



## jerick70 (Sep 21, 2017)

devilboy said:


> Jerick70...just to be clear, you said the Conductor with the MHDT and Atticus is your most favorite pairing you have. So you prefer the v2+ driving the Atticus over the Woo? Or did I misunderstand that first sentence? The Burson is in pretty distinguished company when compared with the WA5. That's impressive.
> 
> I had a WA2 driving an HD800 years ago and it was a great combo, FWIW.


Hi @devilboy.  I should have been more clear. What I was trying to say is out of all the DACs, that I have, paired with the Burson, I liked the MHDT the best. The Sabre glare wasn't there. The music had more body. There was more fine detail.

Now to the Woo WA5.
1)It is honestly in another league than the V2+.  The WA5 is a couple steps up.
2)The WA5 detail is incredible, think microscope.
3)With the WA5, there is more grandeur with large instrument arrangements.
4)With the WA5 the control of the music is rock solid. 
5)Again I prefer my R2R DAC with the WA5. I listened with the Bursons' Sabre DAC through the DAC out also.

Unfortunately I only have digital sources right now.  So a comparison with a turn table, CD transport, ect isn't possible.


----------



## jerick70

beyerdude said:


> I had the Metrum Hex, Metrum Aurix and WA6SE - the Hex was a lovely piece of kit but cost as much as my v2+ and Timekeeper Virtuoso combined  Yes the Hex and WA 6SE exceeded the SQ of the V2+ but it sucked when it came to driving the HE500/PM in general, it hummed at a low level so ruined the dynamics of some music and I needed to swap tubes depending on which headphones I chose to wear - It also took a lot more desk realestate. I think I spent more time tube rolling/hunting for elusive tubes than I did listening to music. I had the preamp upgrade on the WA6SE but quite frankly the pre out on the v2+ easily exceeds the sq. The Aurix/Hex was a compelling combo for the HD800 but not convincing to me with other headphones. Overall the v2+ is a much simpler combo hence why I love it and musically don't feel the poorer at all.


I haven't tried any of the Metrum DACs. I've heard that they are amazing. But the cost is out there...

I don't have any of those problems with the WA5, unless I have bad tubes. That's not saying you had bad tubes with your WA6. I think the WA5 is the best head amp I've heard to date. And Woo's house sound is very enjoyable, not what you would expected from a tube amp. Similar to SS, great control, precise, slam, fast, but with that tubby goodness to make the music sing!


----------



## jerick70

omniweltall said:


> I love female vocals like diana krall, katie melua, etc


Female vocals are my thing too. The Burson had an excellent showing with all of the female vocals I listened to. I especially liked Shelby Lynne's, Just a Little Lovin'.  The feel and the pace are perfect with the V2+ and the Atticus. As I said it captures that romantic feel very well. The percussion in this song is fun too. The tap of the drum stick on the rim of the snare drum has nice reverberation.  The Atticus does percussion very well.


----------



## beyerdude

jerick70 said:


> I haven't tried any of the Metrum DACs. I've heard that they are amazing. But the cost is out there...
> 
> I don't have any of those problems with the WA5, unless I have bad tubes. That's not saying you had bad tubes with your WA6. I think the WA5 is the best head amp I've heard to date. And Woo's house sound is very enjoyable, not what you would expected from a tube amp. Similar to SS, great control, precise, slam, fast, but with that tubby goodness to make the music sing!


I had about 15-20 different tubes + about 5 different recifiers - all high quality/Japanese/US made - basically multiples of every type in about 3 makes - don't think it was the tubes - admittedly the Milspec Siemens rectifiers ran the quietest - there is no question that the WA6-SE is a superb amp - I just think it wasn't exceptional for any PM headphones - it was amazing for the HD-800 but I also had the HE-6/HE-500 at the time and it struggled with the he-6 (as it would) and was not that dynamic sounding with the HE-500. I reckon if you are staying with the higher impedance 300ohm headphones then OTL is always going to yield a great result - the WA5 was my dream amp at the time but couldn't justify the additional expense. I loved my WA-6SE but I have to admit the low hum did bug me when I was listening to headphones close to the amp at low levels - undervolting it (ran an autotransformer) to run on 220-225v not 240-250v made a big improvement - I'm convinced the wide voltage specs they run on is not good for them as essentially my supply (around 250v on some days) did cause a lower level hum.


----------



## beyerdude

jerick70 said:


> I haven't tried any of the Metrum DACs. I've heard that they are amazing. But the cost is out there...
> 
> I don't have any of those problems with the WA5, unless I have bad tubes. That's not saying you had bad tubes with your WA6. I think the WA5 is the best head amp I've heard to date. And Woo's house sound is very enjoyable, not what you would expected from a tube amp. Similar to SS, great control, precise, slam, fast, but with that tubby goodness to make the music sing!


The Metrum DACs are amazing - I had the HEX and Octave II prior to that. I don't think they excel at all types of music however - it's a while since I owned the HEX but I remember thinking that it's either stunning, or in some cases a little underwhelming depending on the source music/bitrate. At the time I played the HEX next to a modified Minimax 9018 DAC (I upgraded all internal caps/removed the tube stage/added bypass caps/added Burson v5 opamps/Removed dac selector switch)  and side by side there was not a lot in it (at all) - in fact I had a hard job picking a favourite - stock the Minimax plain sucked next to the HEX regardless of whether it was run with opamps or tube. It was a no brainer selling the HEX at that stage as the Metrum was about $4.5k AUD and the minimax owed me about $400 with the V5's


----------



## jerick70

beyerdude said:


> The Metrum DACs are amazing - I had the HEX and Octave II prior to that. I don't think they excel at all types of music however - it's a while since I owned the HEX but I remember thinking that it's either stunning, or in some cases a little underwhelming depending on the source music/bitrate. At the time I played the HEX next to a modified Minimax 9018 DAC (I upgraded all internal caps/removed the tube stage/added bypass caps/added Burson v5 opamps/Removed dac selector switch)  and side by side there was not a lot in it (at all) - in fact I had a hard job picking a favourite - stock the Minimax plain sucked next to the HEX regardless of whether it was run with opamps or tube. It was a no brainer selling the HEX at that stage as the Metrum was about $4.5k AUD and the minimax owed me about $400 with the V5's


I wish I had your DIY skills. I would love to enhance all of my gear.


----------



## beyerdude

jerick70 said:


> I wish I had your DIY skills. I would love to enhance all of my gear.


Haha - I've totally stuffed up a mod to the E12diy (pulled off the copper traces when removing stock caps) - it never worked again, the minimax copper traces are also not that great. People used to knock the chinese rip off amp boards but the traces are generally better on these than on some of the original boards - modern solder with its higher melting point means it's a harder job - that's why I still use older/non compliant solder on my own boards - it's a lot easier to work with.


----------



## jerick70

beyerdude said:


> Haha - I've totally stuffed up a mod to the E12diy (pulled off the copper traces when removing stock caps) - it never worked again, the minimax copper traces are also not that great. People used to knock the chinese rip off amp boards but the traces are generally better on these than on some of the original boards - modern solder with its higher melting point means it's a harder job - that's why I still use older/non compliant solder on my own boards - it's a lot easier to work with.


I can solder.  When it comes to testing circuits I'm not so good.  Scares the crap out of me when I get to doing it... When I had a LittleDot MK VI+ I purchased some cap and resistor upgrades for it that were recommended on Head-fi.  After I got the parts I started reading some how tos on the upgrade an found a guy that killed his $900 LittleDot doing the same mod. I took it to my local electronics tech right away.  That's a lot of money to flush down the toilet.

I owned the E12diy for a while.  Not a bad amp.  I rolled opamps into it.  They made the case to small for a lot of the opamps that I wanted to try though. The muse opamps barely fit in there and were my favorite of the lot.  Too bad the Burson discrete opamps didn't fit.


----------



## Audio Addict

mandrake50 said:


> I am also interested to see if this new "play" unit gets coverage. It is a quite novel idea about how to bring better audio to the PC. Maybe not great timing tho0ugh. PC sales continue to fall each year. Of course for a company the size of Burson, it won't mean much if they sell a few hundred thousand fewer PCs next year, as long as they can get sufficient penetration to make the development costs worth it.



Now that you mentioned the "https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/play/ how many are going to try one.  I have put in my order this morning and can't wait even though I have a Lycan already and lots of opamps to roll.


----------



## jerick70

Audio Addict said:


> Now that you mentioned the "https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/play/ how many are going to try one.  I have put in my order this morning and can't wait even though I have a Lycan already and lots of opamps to roll.


I'm really tempted to try one.  I have so much other audio gear right now though, I don't know if I can justify it.


----------



## Audio Addict

jerick70 said:


> I'm really tempted to try one.  I have so much other audio gear right now though, I don't know if I can justify it.



I have terrible self control as I buy but can't sell.


----------



## mandrake50

Good to find a kindred soul !!


----------



## jerick70

My problem is I buy and don't want to sell.


----------



## Audio Addict

mandrake50 said:


> Good to find a kindred soul !!



I see that CA Liquid Carbon in your profile picture.  I have one of those too.   

When I came up with my user name here 16 years ago, I would never have thought how true it would be.


----------



## jerick70

Audio Addict said:


> I see that CA Liquid Carbon in your profile picture.  I have one of those too.
> 
> When I came up with my user name here 16 years ago, I would never have thought how true it would be.


How does the liquid carbon compare to the V2+? I've always wanted to listen to Cavalli gear but have not had the opportunity. I put an order in for the first batch of the carbon but I wasn't patient enough to wait.


----------



## mandrake50

This is ..the whole headphone audio thing, a true sickness. It obeys no laws of rational behavior.
I admire the people that continually buy and sell. Still somewhat irrational behavior based on the extremely small returns on  (usually losses), but at least there is a balance sheet.

I just buy stuff, I am out of space and time to listen, but I still buy more. I do love the Liquid Carbon. I am not sure how I feel about the new Massdrop version for $300... but I will likely buy one...
I need a 12 steps group for audio addiction...


----------



## jerick70

mandrake50 said:


> This is ..the whole headphone audio thing, a true sickness. It obeys no laws of rational behavior.
> I admire the people that continually buy and sell. Still somewhat irrational behavior based on the extremely small returns on  (usually losses), but at least there is a balance sheet.
> 
> I just buy stuff, I am out of space and time to listen, but I still buy more. I do love the Liquid Carbon. I am not sure how I feel about the new Massdrop version for $300... but I will likely buy one...
> I need a 12 steps group for audio addiction...


Hey I think you've hit on a  new niche in the human behavioral health profession.  This could make you tons of money.  You should start advertising at all of the Canjams and have a booth.  12 baby steps to a better life after audio addiction.  Think "what about Bob"....


----------



## mandrake50

jerick70 said:


> How does the liquid carbon compare to the V2+? I've always wanted to listen to Cavalli gear but have not had the opportunity. I put an order in for the first batch of the carbon but I wasn't patient enough to wait.



I can't do the comparison justice. I am an engineer, not a poet.
The V2+ is a complete package. The DAC is as good as I have. The amp has more power than the LC, but I have never run out of power with the LC.
The CV2+ made me very happy when I plugged it in for the first time. It has a completely different sound signature from the LC and any of the DACS that I connected to the LC.
The LC has this sound that is smooth yet detailed... slightly warm. Often called the Cavalli house sound. The CV2+ is ...again, hard for me to describe, but the bass is vast. The midrange a bit hotter, but pleasantly so.
It seems more open and maybe better sound field. I have been re-exploring music with the CV2+,  and loving it, but that is typical with new gear for me.
I think the LC has made my HE 560 better than any other. The HEK V1 comes alive with the CV2+.  
If you have specifics to ask... including what you want to use and the music you like, maybe I could formulate a better answer.


----------



## jerick70

mandrake50 said:


> I can't do the comparison justice. I am an engineer, not a poet.
> The V2+ is a complete package. The DAC is as good as I have. The amp has more power than the LC, but I have never run out of power with the LC.
> The CV2+ made me very happy when I plugged it in for the first time. It has a completely different sound signature from the LC and any of the DACS that I connected to the LC.
> The LC has this sound that is smooth yet detailed... slightly warm. Often called the Cavalli house sound. The CV2+ is ...again, hard for me to describe, but the bass is vast. The midrange a bit hotter, but pleasantly so.
> ...


I do IT for a living, so no sweat off my back.  I appreciate the explanation. This makes me want to listen to the CA gear even more now.  It's right down my listening alley.


----------



## devilboy

Sickness? My God, you aint kiddin brother.
I've been chasing the dragon, buying and selling equipment for my loudspeaker system for 21 years. I've had my bouts with drugs and alcohol but they pale in comparison to the stranglehold the madness of audio has taken upon me during that time. I've been fortunate having stoped buying and selling in that area of audio. Now in the past couple months I've jumped into headfi, buying the v2+ with HE 400i, and am awaiting delivery of a ZMF Atticus.

We laugh, but a support group isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Audio Addict

Head-Fi is the support group, it supports buying more.


----------



## beyerdude

jerick70 said:


> I can solder.  When it comes to testing circuits I'm not so good.  Scares the crap out of me when I get to doing it... When I had a LittleDot MK VI+ I purchased some cap and resistor upgrades for it that were recommended on Head-fi.  After I got the parts I started reading some how tos on the upgrade an found a guy that killed his $900 LittleDot doing the same mod. I took it to my local electronics tech right away.  That's a lot of money to flush down the toilet.
> 
> I owned the E12diy for a while.  Not a bad amp.  I rolled opamps into it.  They made the case to small for a lot of the opamps that I wanted to try though. The muse opamps barely fit in there and were my favorite of the lot.  Too bad the Burson discrete opamps didn't fit.


I had the E12diy version that fitted the Muse like a dream - didn't have any issue getting the case shut. Had quite a few opamp/buffer combos for that - stuck with the muse 02 and buff 634 in the end. Luckily the minimax had been butchered before I owned it (bought it and found out it had been messed around inside) so I wasn't so bothered about the consequences of it going wrong. End result it's a bit of an ugly circuit board, the caps barely fit but the sound makes up for it. I've blown a 4k amp in the past putting the wrong capacitor in a preamp - that was a steep learning curve.....


----------



## beyerdude

devilboy said:


> Sickness? My God, you aint kiddin brother.
> I've been chasing the dragon, buying and selling equipment for my loudspeaker system for 21 years. I've had my bouts with drugs and alcohol but they pale in comparison to the stranglehold the madness of audio has taken upon me during that time. I've been fortunate having stoped buying and selling in that area of audio. Now in the past couple months I've jumped into headfi, buying the v2+ with HE 400i, and am awaiting delivery of a ZMF Atticus.
> 
> We laugh, but a support group isn't a bad idea.


I stopped when I worked out I had to earn enough money to support the addiction - I was okay on Mid-fi headphones (although my wife would laugh at that description and most friends would look ashen faced) but the summit-fi stuff now is just getting into completely insane money. Luckily I have a tolerant wife who so far has let me feed the addiction - the most I have ever spend on a headphone rig is 8.5k AUD but shortly after that I came back to my senses and went back to more sane levels otherwise it would have been divorce. I'm now happy with 5x pairs of headphones/the CV2+ - bonkers really....


----------



## jerick70

beyerdude said:


> I had the E12diy version that fitted the Muse like a dream - didn't have any issue getting the case shut. Had quite a few opamp/buffer combos for that - stuck with the muse 02 and buff 634 in the end. Luckily the minimax had been butchered before I owned it (bought it and found out it had been messed around inside) so I wasn't so bothered about the consequences of it going wrong. End result it's a bit of an ugly circuit board, the caps barely fit but the sound makes up for it. I've blown a 4k amp in the past putting the wrong capacitor in a preamp - that was a steep learning curve.....


4k is a very steep learning curve.  Did you ever get it working again?


----------



## EternalChampion

Is there any way to make this work along with V2+?  

http://www.schiit.com/products/loki-1


----------



## peter123

EternalChampion said:


> Is there any way to make this work along with V2+?
> 
> http://www.schiit.com/products/loki-1



The V2+ has both pre out and analog input so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## devilboy

Clever Schiit.


----------



## EternalChampion

peter123 said:


> The V2+ has both pre out and analog input so that shouldn't be a problem.



But the dac section of V2+ cannot be used, right?


----------



## jerick70

EternalChampion said:


> But the dac section of V2+ cannot be used, right?


You would be able to use the internal DAC of the V2+ through the preout and DAC out for that matter.  You would need to have the input set to USB.


----------



## EternalChampion

So no way to use both dac section and headphone out with this device....That's what I'm interested in.


----------



## jerick70

If I remember correctly both will work at the same time. I connect the DAC out to my integrated amp and listen to the headphone amp all the time.


----------



## devilboy

When headphones are plugged into the v2+, sound will still come out of your loudspeakers if using the dac output.
Of using the pre output, you will get no sound through the loudspeakers.


----------



## EternalChampion

My apologies for not being well understood.  

No external amp will be used.   Just the V2+ and Loki.   Is it possible to utilize both the dac section and headphone out while equalizing things with Loki?

I think not, but maybe there's a magic trick I'm not aware of?


----------



## jerick70

EternalChampion said:


> My apologies for not being well understood.
> 
> No external amp will be used.   Just the V2+ and Loki.   Is it possible to utilize both the dac section and headphone out while equalizing things with Loki?
> 
> I think not, but maybe there's a magic trick I'm not aware of?


You could try looping the DAC out back into one of V2+ inputs.  I don't think that is a good idea though.  I think it would be best to have an external amp for this setup.


----------



## mandrake50

It sounds like you want something like the old tape loop concept. I am pretty sure that the CV2+ will not do that. If you select any input that will be the audio source. So, if for instance you were trying to use USB input, when you select one of the other inputs, the USB becomes inactive. This means there is nothing output from the DAC out. Therefor, no loop.
 This was the function of the tape monitor loop, it would output whatever source was in use, but when the tape monitor was selected it would input whatever was in the loop...processor, graphic EQ, etc. and play it through the pre amp/amp. I don't recall seeing any headphone DAC/AMP with this sort of functionality included. Of course, I have never looked for one either.


----------



## jerick70

I tested looping the DAC out to one of the Conductors line level inputs and it doesn't work.


----------



## jerick70 (Sep 28, 2017)

I emailed Burson about looping the DAC out to a line level input on the V2+. Dennis said that it was ok to do and it should work. I couldn't get it to last night but maybe I wad doing it wrong.....


----------



## mandrake50

If you figure it out, please let us all know how it is done.
To me the logic does not work.


----------



## Okonkwo

omniweltall said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> This morning when I woke up, there seems to be a problem with my Xmos driver. Last night was perfectly fine. I am playing from my PC (Windows 7) + Foobar2000 + Burson CV2+
> 
> ...


----------



## Okonkwo

omniweltall said:


> Thanks for sharing


I've been fighting the exact same problem - after a couple of days Foobar loses the XMOS output device.  At first I thought it was just a random PC error.  After turning the Burson and PC off and back on multiple times with no success, I tried removing and reinstalling the XMOS driver.  That didn't help.  I opened Device Manager and noticed that Windows was not seeing the XMOS device.  I contacted Burson and asked if they knew of any issues with the XMOS USB board.  They replied quickly, saying that the failure rate was extremely low, and that chances were I probably had a PC or software issue.  OK, so about a week later (after letting the CV2+ sit unused) I reduced my PC to a very basic set up - no network connection, no antivirus, no anything - except Foobar.  After reinstalling Foobar and the XMOS driver, the CV2+ came back to life.  Great!  Problem solved, or so I thought.  After about a month of trouble free listening the problem came back.  Same thing - Foobar and Windows simply stopped seeing the Burson XMOS board.  Going back to my original suspicion of a possible flaky XMOS board I decided to open up the unit and reseat the DAC and XMOS board.  BOOM.  The CV2+ instantly came back to life.  Since then I've experienced the problem a few more times.  Each time the failure is resolved by jiggling the XMOS board and DAC.  There is definitely a hardware connection issue between the boards in the Burson box.  I'll continue to investigate this to determine exactly which connection is the troublemaker.


----------



## omniweltall

Okonkwo said:


> I've been fighting the exact same problem - after a couple of days Foobar loses the XMOS output device.  At first I thought it was just a random PC error.  After turning the Burson and PC off and back on multiple times with no success, I tried removing and reinstalling the XMOS driver.  That didn't help.  I opened Device Manager and noticed that Windows was not seeing the XMOS device.  I contacted Burson and asked if they knew of any issues with the XMOS USB board.  They replied quickly, saying that the failure rate was extremely low, and that chances were I probably had a PC or software issue.  OK, so about a week later (after letting the CV2+ sit unused) I reduced my PC to a very basic set up - no network connection, no antivirus, no anything - except Foobar.  After reinstalling Foobar and the XMOS driver, the CV2+ came back to life.  Great!  Problem solved, or so I thought.  After about a month of trouble free listening the problem came back.  Same thing - Foobar and Windows simply stopped seeing the Burson XMOS board.  Going back to my original suspicion of a possible flaky XMOS board I decided to open up the unit and reseat the DAC and XMOS board.  BOOM.  The CV2+ instantly came back to life.  Since then I've experienced the problem a few more times.  Each time the failure is resolved by jiggling the XMOS board and DAC.  There is definitely a hardware connection issue between the boards in the Burson box.  I'll continue to investigate this to determine exactly which connection is the troublemaker.


I experienced that problem many times. I'm getting more and more familiar with it. I don't even have to open up the unit or anything. I just let it rest for a bit and try again. Also works.


----------



## Sound Eq (Oct 8, 2017)

hello guys

I have few questions and appreciate your help as I bought the lokii from schiit audio

1- how do I connect it to the v2+ and will be cause any degradation in sound

2- I am really wondering again how to correctly setup windows 10 using jriver with v2+ , what settings shall I make sure to use and avoid in jriver when using it with my windows 10 laptop, and which driver shall I use for best performance using usb connection to my laptop
3- is it recommended to disable dither in jriver, and what about clip protection in jriver as I like to use eq alot, but to be honest I just dislike the eq or parametric eq in jriver and wonder what is a better solution for a great eq plugin. I feel I bought jriver for nothing when comparing it to foobar

I installed the driver 5 months ago, what is the latest version of burson v2+ driver


----------



## Sound Eq

which is the latest best driver for windows 10 please


----------



## Okonkwo

Sound Eq said:


> which is the latest best driver for windows 10 please


I'm using the new Microsoft xCore USB Audio 2.0 driver (version 10.0.16299.15, published 9/28/2017).  This is the brand new native driver found in the latest Windows 10 Fall Creator's Upgrade (Released 10/17/17).  I've been listening to my CV2+ with this for the past week and I really like the way it sounds.  I know some people are skeptical about the sound signature of different drivers.  All I can say is that I can hear a difference.  Another reason I switched to the MS driver was stability.  As mentioned in my previous posts, I have had quite a hard time with my Windows 7 setup (randomly losing connectivity).  I started to suspect the Burson hardware, but wasn't completely convinced.  Out of desperation I switched over to Windows 10, using the standard Thesycon driver.  But then I heard about a new Microsoft driver about to be released, and thought I'd give it a shot.  I'm glad I did.  No more messing around with 3rd party drivers - just plug the CV2+ into a USB port and go!  I will follow up in a few weeks regarding the stability aspect this OS/driver.


----------



## Sound Eq

Okonkwo said:


> I'm using the new Microsoft xCore USB Audio 2.0 driver (version 10.0.16299.15, published 9/28/2017).  This is the brand new native driver found in the latest Windows 10 Fall Creator's Upgrade (Released 10/17/17).  I've been listening to my CV2+ with this for the past week and I really like the way it sounds.  I know some people are skeptical about the sound signature of different drivers.  All I can say is that I can hear a difference.  Another reason I switched to the MS driver was stability.  As mentioned in my previous posts, I have had quite a hard time with my Windows 7 setup (randomly losing connectivity).  I started to suspect the Burson hardware, but wasn't completely convinced.  Out of desperation I switched over to Windows 10, using the standard Thesycon driver.  But then I heard about a new Microsoft driver about to be released, and thought I'd give it a shot.  I'm glad I did.  No more messing around with 3rd party drivers - just plug the CV2+ into a USB port and go!  I will follow up in a few weeks regarding the stability aspect this OS/driver.



is there a link to download it


----------



## jerick70

This comes with windows 10. Windows will download it when you plug the DAC in.

Burson has a new driver available on their website that works with windows 10.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxn23njCr8VCMl85bEtYSGw2SEU/view?usp=drive_web


----------



## Sound Eq

jerick70 said:


> This comes with windows 10. Windows will download it when you plug the DAC in.
> 
> Burson has a new driver available on their website that works with windows 10.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxn23njCr8VCMl85bEtYSGw2SEU/view?usp=drive_web



can you elaborate a bit why a driver can make a difference in sound


----------



## Matias

Okonkwo, interesting report. I have ordered the DAC and USB board and I was just wondering if my Win10 Fall Creator's Upgrade would run it natively. Thanks for confirming.

For information, I asked if they had plans to release an upgraded DAC board, maybe based on Sabre 9028PRO chip and/or SS V6 opamp. They answered that no plans to upgrade the DAC board yet.

Now waiting to get my boards and do the installation myself.


----------



## Okonkwo

Sound Eq said:


> is there a link to download it


    Just to clarify, the new MS USB Audio 2.0 driver is integrated into latest version of Windows 10 (v 1709).  According to Microsoft, this upgrade will be pushed out automatically to all licensed PCs in the next couple of weeks.  This means everyone will get it - even if you do nothing.  However, if you want it right now, you can force the upgrade by going to Microsoft Support "Get the Windows 10 Fall Creators Update" .  The new audio driver is just a tiny piece of the latest upgrade, which includes a bunch of new apps and enhancements.
    The whole upgrade process took me about 30 mins (with multiple reboots).  When everything finished, I went to Programs and de-installed any 3rd party audio drivers.  After that I just plugged the CV2+ into an open USB port and watched Windows magically auto-configure everything.
    As for the SQ, I like it for the way it _doesn't_ sound.  It doesn't sound antiseptic or "polite" as some computer based audio does.  It has nice depth and plenty of punch.  To sum it up, it sounds like a high quality CD player, only better.


----------



## mtoc

actually Burson was OEMed by AGD....


----------



## Sound Eq

Okonkwo said:


> Just to clarify, the new MS USB Audio 2.0 driver is integrated into latest version of Windows 10 (v 1709).  According to Microsoft, this upgrade will be pushed out automatically to all licensed PCs in the next couple of weeks.  This means everyone will get it - even if you do nothing.  However, if you want it right now, you can force the upgrade by going to Microsoft Support "Get the Windows 10 Fall Creators Update" .  The new audio driver is just a tiny piece of the latest upgrade, which includes a bunch of new apps and enhancements.
> The whole upgrade process took me about 30 mins (with multiple reboots).  When everything finished, I went to Programs and de-installed any 3rd party audio drivers.  After that I just plugged the CV2+ into an open USB port and watched Windows magically auto-configure everything.
> As for the SQ, I like it for the way it _doesn't_ sound.  It doesn't sound antiseptic or "polite" as some computer based audio does.  It has nice depth and plenty of punch.  To sum it up, it sounds like a high quality CD player, only better.



in the new update of the driver called xcore-USB Audio 2.0 in the new windows update


----------



## Matias

I have been using my CV2 now upgraded to CV2+ with the native Microsoft drivers for Win10 without any issues. Just have to remember to go to device settings - advanced and change from the default 16/44 to the max 24/384, and it works fine.


----------



## Josef Parran (Nov 28, 2017)

peter123 said:


> the V2+ still remains my favorite unit for the vast majority of my headphones such as the HD650, HD800S,. HE400i and the HE560 (although I prefer my tube DAC connected to it for the HE560).


Which tube DAC is that peter?

edit: it's the Advance Acoustic MDA-503


----------



## Sound Eq

can i ask how do u change the fuse , as i have one fuse i want to try out


----------



## Matias

If I remember correctly, on the IEC connector on the back there is a slot that you can you a screwdriver to open, it is like a little drawer that holds the fuse.

Now my question: I noticed that the DAC board has a single 100MHz 0.1 ppm clock. I though that good DAC practice dictates that there should be a clock for 44.1kHz and another for 48kHz, isn't it? Unless the DAC upsamples everything to a fixed sample rate for which 100 MHz is a multiple? I also saw other DACs using this. Does anyone know why 100 MHz?


----------



## EternalChampion

I've already contacted Burson Audio expressing some of my views on V2+ and I decided to go on here in more depth.  I usually try to avoid saying much whenever happens to review stuff because I don't feel comfortable enough with my level of English but I'll do my best.

I'm obviously talking purely subjectively in regards to some of my thoughts, but I'm sure some of my arguments will sound logical nevertheless. In my opinion, Conductor needs a couple of tweaks in order to become more thorough and complete.

What I'll say next reflects my impressions when using the Sennheiser HD600 and HD650 and the Asus STX II (3x Burson V5 op amps) dac compared against the dac section of V2+.

But before moving on to the main subject, a few words for the analogue section: To my ears, it sounds just..perfect.  The tonal balance is great, from sub bass presence (reaches lower than Soloist SL MK2) and impact to the amazing treble extension and the trails of cymbals (I have addiction to the V5 op amps!).  Wonderful sense of soundstage and its elements.  More alive, more of...everything.
A word of advice to Burson:  No need to change much in this area aside from any welcomed...improvements!  I just hope that the darker sounding V6 components (I haven't tried the op amps yet) in the new device when it finally gets released won't mess with that cymbal resolution, which has become a trademark - to my ears - of the Burson products.

Now to cut to the chase...The dac!  Just like what Peter said in his review, "lean and clean". But where's the sub bass, folks?? What a shame.  It could have merged with the amp section so beautifully.  I listen to almost every genre, and most of the tracks require sub bass texture, impact and depth.  Big drums don't have enough "height" and won't provide that satisfying low vibration.  This is essential to really enjoy the music.  To feel it.   And I'm simply not getting this with V2+ dac.  That is why I frequently resort to my STX II for these type of music, despite not being on par in quality.  By adding more energy at low frequencies I believe will also help for the instruments, especially strings to come out just a tiny bit more fleshy, which I think it is a good thing to have with the current sound of V2+.

Lead singer Vocals: I'm sure many of you will agree with me.  They feel a bit muted, somehow dull, like being compressed of some sort at the back and need to be unleashed towards the listener.  They sound overly smoothed out and lack the necessary natural texture into them.  This is one major disappointment related to the dac section and a paradox I would say because the V5 op amps really excel in vocals.  I remember when I put the V5 on my sound card, what struck me first was the center voices that came up front strong with that nice texture and "bite" into them.  Who really doesn't want to get that natural vibrance from an emotional/energetic performance??

Distorted guitars: The extra energy causes my ears to pick up quick fatigue while listening to some tracks that I'm used to rather sit back and enjoy non-stop for hours.  They feel a bit "pushy" instead of flowing nicely.  An example is the song Everybody's fool by Evanescence at moderate volume.  Once finished, a couple of minutes for my ears to relax was necessary before moving on to the next track.  This is not good!

So to sum it up, Burson CV2+ provides top-notch and crystal clear audio experience no doubt about that.  I would describe its analogue section as spectacular and flawless.  However a few adjustments are needed - again to my ears - for its dac section to sound great as well.

I'm too harsh and demanding because I consider myself to be a Burson fan boy.


----------



## Matias

@EternalChampion your English is fine, mine is also not my native language.
In my experience the digital side of things can have a big impact on the "glassy", "bright", "opaque" and "harshness" of the sound reproduction. Even power impacts digital sources more than amplifiers.
How are you connecting your CV2+ digital input? Using USB straight to a computer? Using any USB filters at all? Or maybe using the coax input? From which source?
What power cable and/or power conditioning?


----------



## peter123

@EternalChampion
It sounds as if you are looking for a less neutral dac, a lot of people prefer the dac to be as neutral as possible but sometimes and with some headphones there may be a need for something else. 

I don't think that the dac section on the V2+ lack subbass at all, the two headphones you're mentioning does however. I'd still describe the dac section as lean and clean and I like it but (as  already mentioned) with some headphones I want something fuller and more lush so I'm using a tube DAC as well. Having the possibility to switch between the two dac's gives me the best of both worlds and is a great solution for me.....


----------



## EternalChampion

Matias said:


> @EternalChampion your English is fine, mine is also not my native language.
> In my experience the digital side of things can have a big impact on the "glassy", "bright", "opaque" and "harshness" of the sound reproduction. Even power impacts digital sources more than amplifiers.
> How are you connecting your CV2+ digital input? Using USB straight to a computer? Using any USB filters at all? Or maybe using the coax input? From which source?
> What power cable and/or power conditioning?



No conditioners or any other devices are involved.  I've tried all 3 digital inputs:  USB straight from my desktop PC gives by far the cleanest signal, followed by Coax and then Optical, both provided by the Asus STX II.  They all differ sonically very slightly but the general concept of the music remains, as expected, the same.


----------



## Matias

If your budget allows, try a ISO Regen + LPS-1 on the input of the CV2+ and see if you like it. Or maybe the Schiit Eitr on the coax input, it has been very hyped on reviews.


----------



## EternalChampion

peter123 said:


> @EternalChampion
> It sounds as if you are looking for a less neutral dac, a lot of people prefer the dac to be as neutral as possible but sometimes and with some headphones there may be a need for something else.
> 
> I don't think that the dac section on the V2+ lack subbass at all, the two headphones you're mentioning does however. I'd still describe the dac section as lean and clean and I like it but (as  already mentioned) with some headphones I want something fuller and more lush so I'm using a tube DAC as well. Having the possibility to switch between the two dac's gives me the best of both worlds and is a great solution for me.....



I fully agree with what you had said in your review, wishing its dac would reach a bit lower in sub bass.  It is that extra bit of sub bass gutsy feeling that I'm missing too.    I'm getting this with my STX II though, but not at the same level of quality...And btw the Sennheisers are really capable of providing that feeling down below with the PC sound card.  So it's the V2+ dac that, like you said, wants to keep the more neutral stance.


----------



## EternalChampion

Btw to make myself clear, when I say  "lacking" I mean its low bass doesn't satisfy me the way I wanted and believed it would.  It is by no means an ultra shallow bass that's for sure.  It just fails to reach the bottom end.   And this is something that cannot be fixed with different, bassier headphones because it will still fail to deliver such low frequencies and the impact regardless of the  headphones.
Whether this is due to the ESS chip or Burson tuning, I really have no idea.

I bought the Asus Essence III a few months back.  Basically the same price as V2+ but wayyy different approach.  I returned it because although it had that nice depth, texture and rumbling in its sub bass (better than STX II), it was a hell of a thick sound!  it sounded unbearably dense and congested with headphones such as the HD650 for example.
I really like the overall approach and the fundamentals of V2+ and with a few adjustments in its bass and vocals (more alive and vibrant) it will become phenomenal.

And I have the feeling that the Burson engineers won't disappoint!


----------



## xevman

Is there a way to view the incoming sampling rate of the dac? I just setup bit perfect playback + dsd on foobar2000. Selected DSD : Wasapi (push) Burson Conductor as the output. I want to know if its actually working as my previous dac had sampling rate lights so I could physically see. I tried using the xmos usb driver but it doesnt say the current sampling rate its just blank (no device connected). Is it safe to assume its working fine?


----------



## Sound Eq (Dec 15, 2017)

EternalChampion said:


> Btw to make myself clear, when I say  "lacking" I mean its low bass doesn't satisfy me the way I wanted and believed it would.  It is by no means an ultra shallow bass that's for sure.  It just fails to reach the bottom end.   And this is something that cannot be fixed with different, bassier headphones because it will still fail to deliver such low frequencies and the impact regardless of the  headphones.
> Whether this is due to the ESS chip or Burson tuning, I really have no idea.
> 
> I bought the Asus Essence III a few months back.  Basically the same price as V2+ but wayyy different approach.  I returned it because although it had that nice depth, texture and rumbling in its sub bass (better than STX II), it was a hell of a thick sound!  it sounded unbearably dense and congested with headphones such as the HD650 for example.
> ...



and how would burson engineers solve this with the v2+ for you, u mean releasing a v3

i for one love the sound of v2+ with focal elear and lcd x, I am just surprised you use a high end dac/amp with such non totl headphones, just upgrade your headphones to get the real deal of the burson. I for one always used to use eq with dac/amps to get bass that I love, but with burson I use no eq what so ever, and that speaks volume in my books

just change your headphones as the v2+ deserves a totl headphone


----------



## EternalChampion

Sound Eq said:


> and how would burson engineers solve this with the v2+ for you, u mean releasing a v3



Of course I meant a V3, what did you think?  Not just for me.  For everybody who likes Burson audio products but doesn't find V2+ ideal because of its neutrality. 



Sound Eq said:


> i for one love the sound of v2+ with focal elear and lcd x, I am just surprised you use a high end dac/amp with such non totl headphones, just upgrade your headphones to get the real deal of the burson. I for one always used to use eq with dac/amps to get bass that I love, but with burson I use no eq what so ever, and that speaks volume in my books
> 
> just change your headphones as the v2+ deserves a totl headphone



You're making it sound so simple but it isn't.    The dac sets the tone and the headphones follow.  Like I said before, I'm getting the type of bass that I want from my STX II but not from V2+.   This is a non headphone related issue.

Even if I purchase the most basshead headphones out there, still they won't be getting the type of juice I'm looking for from the dac.


----------



## peter123

EternalChampion said:


> Of course I meant a V3, what did you think?  Not just for me.  For everybody who likes Burson audio products but doesn't find V2+ ideal because of its neutrality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It really hope that Burson won't make a bass tilted less neutral offering (and I seriously doubt they will). Most manufacturers and enthusiasts go a long way to find the most neutral sound, there's plenty of colored amplifiers and dac's.

Your current headphones doesn't reproduce sub bass so I'm still puzzled by how you have come to your conclusion....


----------



## Matias

I agree: get some Audeze LCD-X headphones and you will get subbass definition to the max. Now they are 1200usd without the hardcase.


----------



## EternalChampion

peter123 said:


> It really hope that Burson won't make a bass tilted less neutral offering (and I seriously doubt they will). Most manufacturers and enthusiasts go a long way to find the most neutral sound, there's plenty of colored amplifiers and dac's.



I remind you Virtuoso and its two dac options.  Although I never heard those,  logic says that the Burr Brown version was more bass focused but as I said I never took a listen and thus I'm completely unaware of the (sub)bass it produced.   Maybe the time has come for another dual option?



peter123 said:


> Your current headphones doesn't reproduce sub bass so I'm still puzzled by how you have come to your conclusion....



I really doubt you'll spend around 400 Euros for the STX II + 3x V5 duals in order to understand what I'm trying to say here   It's not a headbanging situation.  It is all about the right amount of sub bass texture, impact and rumbling that gives me a "shiver".  Forcing to sit still and enjoy.  Hitting straight to the guts!  And the HD600 are just perfect.  Even better than the HD650 in that regard.

What else can I say....All I can say is this: Once someone does the above (....400 Euros....), then launch foobar and reduce mid bass area a bit,  and play something like this



This sound card with the upgraded op amps *does not* produce much of a different flavor compared to the V2+ but it gives the extra juice down below and the vocals are undoubtedly better (more present and expressive). 

So it's not like a mildly tweaked V3+ will kill the neutrality of V2+ for good, in case Burson decides to develop a single dac option.


----------



## xevman

Has anyone experienced driver issues? I just installed the latest XMOS driver off the burson website and it doesn't seem to be working. Native DSD fails to play and says driver failed to initialise in foobar. Playing my DSD files via DoP works fine though so no big deal there. When I open the XMOS USB audio control panel it also says no device is connected. I've tried older versions of the driver to no avail.


----------



## omniweltall

Can you show pics? 

From my experience, it is better not to use DoP with CV2+. It sounds better to play DSD natively. (I notice less difference with other DACs).


----------



## xevman

Here are some images. The xmos driver just refuses to install. Same issue appears on both my desktop pc and t530 with fresh install of Windows 10. In the sound options you can clearly see its just running off the native Windows 10 USB audio 2.0 drivers as 32bit depth isnt available as an option. I've tried going to device manager and manually installing the driver and have had no luck.


----------



## mandrake50

Just curious, is there any 32 bit music out there?  I just haven't seen it if so.  What are you missing then at 24 bit?


----------



## xevman

You aren't missing out on anything. 24bit I think offers 136db of dynamic range that's more than enough for even the most demanding classical recordings. Heck even 16bit bit depth which is equal to 96db is plenty as most music is poorly mastered anyway. Not to mention the fact that most DACs don't even offer 24bits effective due to poor implementation. Most 24bit DACs only offer slightly more dynamic range than a good 16bit one.


----------



## davidland

informative thread


----------



## omniweltall

mandrake50 said:


> Just curious, is there any 32 bit music out there?  I just haven't seen it if so.  What are you missing then at 24 bit?


I have one 32-bit WAV album. It is not a big deal. Don't worry about it. 

I'm playing 16-bit out of my Mimby at the moment, and I love it.


----------



## omniweltall (Dec 19, 2017)

xevman said:


> Here are some images. The xmos driver just refuses to install. Same issue appears on both my desktop pc and t530 with fresh install of Windows 10. In the sound options you can clearly see its just running off the native Windows 10 USB audio 2.0 drivers as 32bit depth isnt available as an option. I've tried going to device manager and manually installing the driver and have had no luck.


I don't think it is necessary to choose the format in your PC 'Speaker Properties'. If you use Asio/Wasapi, the PC will simply bypass this, and your DAC will take care of it. The format setting in your foobar (or equivalent) will matter though.

Did you install 'DSDTranscoderInstall-1.0.10' yet? You need this to properly play DSD in CV2+, up to DSF/DFF 256. Took me a while to figure this out. Previously, I couldn't play certain high-res DSD files without using DoP. 

I don't know why you couldn't install the drive. But please try the older driver from Burson website 'Xmos-USB-(Win8+)'. After you install the Burson xmos driver, if your PC cannot detect the device, my experience is just to let it rest and try again after a few hours. I experienced it many times. Worked all the time for me. Perhaps the Burson DAC overheated? I'm not sure why.

If you succeed with the older driver. Try uninstall it, then reinstall the latest driver again.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## xevman

I've installed everything that's required to play native DSD. The issue is when I click to play a native DSD file the driver won't Initialise and that is because it won't install. I tried the windows 8 driver and still the same issue. Ill contact Burson via email.


----------



## omniweltall (Dec 19, 2017)

Thats weird. Why wont it install.

Is it only dsd you cant play? Can u play flac files? 

Pse update us here how it goes. Other peeps might face the same issue in the future.


----------



## xevman

I can play all files fine. DSD via DoP works provided it's 128 or 64. Native DSD and DSD256 don't work as I need the driver.


----------



## mandrake50

omniweltall said:


> I have one 32-bit WAV album. It is not a big deal. Don't worry about it.
> 
> I'm playing 16-bit out of my Mimby at the moment, and I love it.


 Where did you obtain the 32 bit media. I haven't seen any. It might be interesting to have some music in 32 bit around just to experiment with.


----------



## omniweltall

xevman said:


> I've installed everything that's required to play native DSD. The issue is when I click to play a native DSD file the driver won't Initialise and that is because it won't install. I tried the windows 8 driver and still the same issue. Ill contact Burson via email.


Ca


mandrake50 said:


> Where did you obtain the 32 bit media. I haven't seen any. It might be interesting to have some music in 32 bit around just to experiment with.


I bought it somewhere a long time ago. Can't remember. 

Most of my albums are 16/44 and 24/96. I stopped favoring DSD after a while. Waste of space. Although some DACs are designed to play DSD better, it doesn't mean DSD is better.


----------



## omniweltall

xevman said:


> I can play all files fine. DSD via DoP works provided it's 128 or 64. Native DSD and DSD256 don't work as I need the driver.


Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.

You need a driver to play any music files. If you don't have a driver installed, you shouldn't be able to play FLAC or DoP too. You mind showing me a screenshot of your installed drivers?

I suggest that you don't use DoP for the Burson. It does sound better if you play native DSD, to my ears.


----------



## xevman

Im talking about the proprietary/third party xmos driver not the integrated windows one. I've tried everything and with the windows bundled driver I cannot get native DSD to play. I've installed everything thats required. It flat out just refuses to play. I've followed a step by step guide on diyaudioheaven. It wont allow me to double click on DsD transcoder dop/native in foobar2k. Nothing comes up. I need a window to open so i can select the device. No option appears either in foobar for me to select the DSD processor it just says 'none'.


----------



## xevman (Dec 21, 2017)

Here is an image. Double clicking on this does nothing


----------



## xevman

Problem resolved. Burson uploaded a new version of the xmos driver on their website and the unit functions flawlessly.


----------



## xevman

Anyone used Mrspeakers aeon with the conductor v2? Curious to see how the amp handles the 13 ohm load with a 3 ohm output impedance. Considering these as a secondary pair of headphones to compliment my HD800.


----------



## Josef Parran

Are the RCA outputs on the rear controlled by the front volume control, say if I wanted to use a pair of powered speakers hooked up to these, and are these RCA outs muted when a headphone is plugged in? Thanks.


----------



## devilboy

Depends which outputs you use.

Dac outs.......the volume to speakers is not muted when headphones are in.

Pre outs.......the volume to speakers is muted.


----------



## devilboy

Either outs are controlled by the main volume.


----------



## Josef Parran (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Josef Parran (Feb 7, 2018)

del


----------



## up late

has anyone paired the conductor v2+ with the utopia?


----------



## devilboy

I've only used one headphone with my V2+......the LCD-2 Fazor.  The V2+ drives them very, very well.  I miss the spaciousness of my previous HD 800 and I'm thinking of getting another can that will give me that or close to it. I'm very curious to know how the V2+ will sound with other headphones. Not sure if I need to go tube with something 300 ohm like an 8xx.   Maybe I'll contact the Cable Company for a loaner.


----------



## up late

well after months of researching dac/head-amp combos with some auditions and comparisons thrown in, i've come full circle and purchased the v2+. connecting it to my pc via usb was straightforward and glitch free, which i've really come to appreciate. it's early days but i'm impressed with the v2+ so far.


----------



## devilboy (Mar 15, 2018)

Awesome. I hope you like it. I love mine. I  own an LCD 2Fazor and it drives it nicely. I'm currently auditioning a Focal Elear with a Clear coming in a week or two as a loaner. I'm extremely pleased with the Burson's athuratitive control over the Elear. VERY punchy and dynamic with the Elear. Can't wait to try the Clear.

So what other amps were u considering or have heard that made you decide on the V2+?


----------



## devilboy

Also, may ask what headphone(s) do you plan on using with the V2+?


----------



## jerick70

up late said:


> well after months of researching dac/head-amp combos with some auditions and comparisons thrown in, i've come full circle and purchased the v2+. connecting it to my pc via usb was straightforward and glitch free, which i've really come to appreciate. it's early days but i'm impressed with the v2+ so far.


I recommend that you try connecting the V2+ DAC through Ethernet.  I put together a Raspberry Pi mini-PC with Ropieee and use it with Roon.  To my ears it makes a huge difference over plugging directly into my PC.  YMMV.


----------



## up late (Mar 16, 2018)

devilboy said:


> Awesome. I hope you like it. I love mine. I  own an LCD 2Fazor and it drives it nicely. I'm currently auditioning a Focal Elear with a Clear coming in a week or two as a loaner. I'm extremely pleased with the Burson's athuratitive control over the Elear. VERY punchy and dynamic with the Elear. Can't wait to try the Clear.
> 
> So what other amps were u considering or have heard that made you decide on the V2+?





devilboy said:


> Also, may ask what headphone(s) do you plan on using with the V2+?


by way of some background, i was quite content with my dac and head-amp separates. it was the purchase of the utopia that caused me to start searching for a new all-in-one option. i soon realised that the relatively high output impedance of my tube head-amp was not a good match with the utopia. my other cans don't appear to be affected by it, but the utopia seems to "like" a lower output impedance. 　

so my auditions were primarily with the utopia in mind, and i was only interested in solid state options. i also had a budget that i didn't want to exceed. i tried the questyle cma600i, schiit bifrost/asgard in combination (not an all-in-one unit i know but it was for the purpose of a comparison with the cv2+), sennheiser hdvd 800 (it has a high output impedance but was used in a random comparison with the cma600i), and the little resonessence labs concero hp, which has received glowing reviews. i was also interested in the holo audio cyan dac/head-amp combo, but ruled it out due to production delays and other considerations.　

i preferred the sound of the cv2+ paired with the utopia over the cma600i, the form factor and solid build quality of the cv2+ over the schiit separates, and the cv2+'s "bang for the buck" over the concero hp. 　

i intend to use the cv2+ with the cans listed in my profile, along with some others that aren't.


----------



## thecrow (Mar 21, 2018)

i have read here some posts re noise (static) coming from the v2+

I am finding that with my hd800 (but not my lcd2 at all)

is this typical/expected with the hd800 (I wouldn't think so)? it is at a level that is a nuisance

(the volume of the noise does not change as the change the volume of the unit)

Alex at Burson has been good looking at what it might be but what have others found


----------



## jerick70

thecrow said:


> i have read here some posts re noise (static) coming from the v2+
> 
> I am finding that with my hd800 (but not my lcd2 at all)
> 
> ...


On my V2+ the noise was a grounding problem according to Burson.  I tried all sorts of gadgets to get rid of it and never could entirely. I've since sold my V2+ because of the noise.  

It was a very sweet sounding all-in-one when there was less noise.


----------



## devilboy

Nothing on my LCD 2 F or the Elear I just borrowed.


----------



## EternalChampion

I've stopped using any USB or analogue RCAs because of that noise and all I'm using is an optical cable for both digital and analogue processing.  Noise is non-existent now.

Sound quality and level of the overall experience has gone up a notch too for two reasons: 1) Optical cables tend to be more peaceful with better flow of the music than USBs and 2) The Audioquest Vodka simply puts both the clear blue USB and the RCA that Burson ships with the unit, to bed, to say it politely.  The cable isn't ideal for every setup though, you may find it lacking a bit in bass slam and overall attack depending on your audio chain and taste.


----------



## peter123

Fwiw I've used my V2+ with a very wide variety of headphones and IEM's and I've never heard any static noise with any of them.


----------



## EternalChampion

peter123 said:


> Fwiw I've used my V2+ with a very wide variety of headphones and IEM's and I've never heard any static noise with any of them.


You are one of the lucky few then


----------



## peter123

EternalChampion said:


> You are one of the lucky few then



Really? I've followed this thread from the beginning and I've never got the impression that this was a widespread issue. Maybe I've just overlooked it since I haven't got the issue myself. What countries and electric voltage does  people with the issue live in/have?


----------



## jerick70

I was using the V2+ as a preamp for all of my audio.  The static was terrible at times.  I switched to a Schiit Freya and I've had no static problems since.  I'm moving on to another preamp just need to find one.  If anyone has a recommendation for a balanced tube preamp I would be very grateful.


----------



## jerick70

@peter123 

This is a known caveat about Burson's Conductor series.  I saw videos on Youtube about it and read about it on the Internet before I purchased the V2+ and thought it was a limited number of people that were having the issue.  When I received my V2+ and had terrible static I was really disappointed.  I worked with it for over a year to get it to where it was minimal.  When I tried another amp / dac combo and found what I was missing because of the static I sold....


----------



## beyerdude

I was one of the early adopters of the CV2+ I got mine as part as the first batch along with the Timekeeper Virtuoso. Mine had a brief (like 2 second) burst of static after about 2 hours from new and then nothing ever since. I had an issue with hum from the Timekeeper/CV2+ combo - ended up being noisy mains, a ground loop issue (lifted the ground on the CV2+ and no issue since).

I have also had a slight issue with a tiny (virtually inaudible) electrical noise in one ear when using the OPPO PM3 (and no other headphone) - not sure why unless its the specific impedance of these phones - I have used it with HE500 and HE560 with no issues so it can't be Planars causing the issue - wasn't an issue for me as 1. I rarely used these with the CV2+ and 2. It was only noticeable when there was no music playing. It was related to the dac circuit however as this was the only input that did it.

Overall I've been very happy with the CV2+ - It wouldn't be the first device that has had a few issues with grounding/noise and TBH most of the hum/interference issues I have had have been solved by moving cables/changing around socket orders etc.....currently I have a monitor that cannot be plugged in near the amp/dac - causes hum--- other monitors are fine - solved by using an extension cable to give some distance from whatever crap the monitor is throwing into the mains....

Point is all of the issues I have had have either been solved relatively easily or in the case of the PM3 it was such a minor issue I never queried it - these headphones are since sold anyway


----------



## EternalChampion (Mar 21, 2018)

peter123 said:


> Really? I've followed this thread from the beginning and I've never got the impression that this was a widespread issue.



When I have a cable plugged into any of the digital inputs, the RCA picks up severe static at moderate volume.  When only RCA is connected,  there's much less static but still very distracting at higher volume.

It seems to be an ongoing isolation issue from the previous Conductor models.  I expect this to be solved with their upcoming devices and if not, it will very disappointing.  Definitely something that takes up enough "weight" when deciding on upgrades...


----------



## jerick70

EternalChampion said:


> When I have a cable plugged into any of the digital inputs, the RCA picks up severe static at moderate volume.  When only RCA is connected,  there's much less static but still very distracting at higher volume.
> 
> It seems to be an ongoing isolation issue from their previous Conductor models.  I expect this to be solved with their upcoming devices and if not, it will very disappointing.  Definitely something that takes up enough "weight" when deciding on upgrades...



Same exact issue I had.  I was using USB mostly.  I also had a Burson Timekeeper power amp that made the static even worse.  I had to unplug the Timekeeper and USB to get it to stop.  I ended up selling both the Timekeeper and V2+.  I went to a Woo WA5 and now I'm using a Freya / Firstwatt J2.  No static at all from either of these setups.


----------



## thecrow

Interesting feedback. 

I used to have and lived the old soloist and never had an issue. 

The v2+ i now have is also great (very versatile set up) and with the elear and lcd2 all is good. It’s just with the hd800. 

I’ve tried the usb and the optical input and same issue. 

Good thing is I’ve always found alex/burson to be good to deal with so i’m confident i’ll be looked after but i hope that is not by having to return it but rather the issue being sorted. 

(As a dac/amp combo it is soo good value with the lcd2)


----------



## up late

peter123 said:


> Really? I've followed this thread from the beginning and I've never got the impression that this was a widespread issue. Maybe I've just overlooked it since I haven't got the issue myself. What countries and electric voltage does  people with the issue live in/have?


likewise. i've seen just a few posts reporting a ground loop related hum and a static noise issue in this thread, and one you tube video that i can think of. that hardly constitutes a "widespread" problem.

i have no such issues with mine so far.


----------



## devilboy

Yeah. It's a shame people are selling them off. It's a fantastic piece IMO. I've been buying and selling audio equipment for over 21 years and have had a s**t ton of stuff in that time. The build quality and sound make me so happy and content, I have zero desire to look elsewhere.


----------



## up late (Mar 21, 2018)

folks are always looking to "upgrade" in this hobby. i've used a variety of amps and dacs in the course of auditioning headphones over the years. i'd like to think that my purchase of the cv2+ was an informed one.


----------



## EternalChampion

thecrow said:


> Interesting feedback.
> 
> I used to have and lived the old soloist and never had an issue.



Why would you have any? Soloist is a pure amp   I'm sure if I open up the CV2+ and remove DAC board and USB module from inside, the static will be gone.  it might even go away for a while if I just take off and reseat the components.  But I'm not interested in RCA anymore.  My optical connection sounds superior and works like a charm for both digital and analogue operation


----------



## thecrow

EternalChampion said:


> Why would you have any? Soloist is a pure amp   I'm sure if I open up the CV2+ and remove DAC board and USB module from inside, the static will be gone.  it might even go away for a while if I just take off and reseat the components.  But I'm not interested in RCA anymore.  My optical connection sounds superior and works like a charm for both digital and analogue operation


Ahhh. So the dac is where the noise must be coming from? 

I originally thought it could be from anywhere

When i did go “dac out” from the v2+ to my tube amp there was no issue

Burson are going to look at it for me - so we’ll see if they can find the issue

Cheers


----------



## jerick70

thecrow said:


> Ahhh. So the dac is where the noise must be coming from?
> 
> I originally thought it could be from anywhere
> 
> ...


I had the issue without the DAC plugged in.


----------



## EternalChampion

thecrow said:


> Ahhh. So the dac is where the noise must be coming from?
> 
> I originally thought it could be from anywhere
> 
> ...



The only problem I've had with noise (excluding the expected USB noise at high volumes) has been related to the RCA analogue inputs of the Conductor, regardless the headphones used and combinations I tried.  I also had the Soloist SL MK2 with me while auditioning the V2+ checking stuff.  From DAC-out to the MK2, there were no issues at all as well.


----------



## omniweltall

I have been using V2+ for more than a year. I never faced this static problem whatsoever. I used its DAC, amp, and pre-amp. No problem.


----------



## Bastianpp (Apr 11, 2018)

I received my CV2+ today, it sound really good!, but after 2 hour i have a problem of noise on right channel, What !??!!??!


----------



## omniweltall

Bastianpp said:


> I recibe my CV2+ today, it sound really good!, but after 2 hour i have a problem of noise in right channel, What !??!!??!


thank God I never had problem with my unit. Better contact Burson directly to sort it out.


----------



## up late

well that's unfortunate timing as i wanted to post that i've owned the CV2+ for a month now and i'm very happy with it. its ease of use is in keeping with its unfussy design. i use it primarily as a dac/head-amp and have also been using its dac out for comparative purposes. it's worked without a hitch and that's something i don't take for granted in this hobby.


----------



## devilboy

I agree with up late. It's an awesome piece in more ways than one.
I used to use its dac output but saw that the preamp out was only 1 ohm (dac outs were 25 I think, but don't quote me). So I use that now. I think the speakers sounds less congested now.  Plus, I want my loudspeakers to be muted when the headphones are plugged in. 
Auditioning a set of Focal Clears at the moment and loving them.


----------



## up late

i was comparing head-amps using the cv2+'s dac as the source. line out is disabled when the headphone output is in use.


----------



## Bastianpp

i got a demo unit while i wait for my new CV2+, this demo unit don't have that problem ( weird sound on right channel )...  it sound really good.


----------



## up late

that's good. can you describe the sound?


----------



## Bastianpp

hmm i can't describe it.. too much difficult xD
But the noise don't depend of the volume you have in your CV2+, i talked with burson and i got really fast answer for my problem, i will update the story of this...


----------



## ktm777

New SS V6 DNA DAC’c output stage for Conductor V2+, anybody had a chance to compare it to previous one?
*https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/conductor-v2-plus/*

*“The BEST Digital Front*
The BEST Digital Front – The Sabre32 DAC is the most expensive and highest performing DAC chip in the world. For the new Conductor V2+, we had to completely redesign all the support circuits around the Sabre chip in order to take its performance to a new high. The new output stage of the DAC has been improved based on the new V6 SS audio opamp . Pure Class A, the new output stage with the *V6 opamp DNA* is able to reveal micro dynamic that others can only dream of.”


----------



## Bastianpp (May 6, 2018)

ktm777 said:


> New SS V6 DNA DAC’c output stage for Conductor V2+, anybody had a chance to compare it to previous one?
> *https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/conductor-v2-plus/*
> 
> *“The BEST Digital Front*
> The BEST Digital Front – The Sabre32 DAC is the most expensive and highest performing DAC chip in the world. For the new Conductor V2+, we had to completely redesign all the support circuits around the Sabre chip in order to take its performance to a new high. The new output stage of the DAC has been improved based on the new V6 SS audio opamp . Pure Class A, the new output stage with the *V6 opamp DNA* is able to reveal micro dynamic that others can only dream of.”


V6 OPAMP it's currently the opamp... i sended 45 days ago ~  the question about if is v5 or v6, and they responded this:

''

Thank you for your email, it was a typo from our graphics guy. Sorry about this confusion the issue is now corrected.

Dennis ''
@Burson Audio


----------



## 18inch (May 7, 2018)

For all the people that has noise issues out of the preout, get a Jensen Isomax CI-2RR, it truly works ! And if your computer has a noisy feedback get an iFi iUsb to isolate the USB ground. Ever since i got these about a year ago, it helped tremendously with the V2+'s noise issue, where the Jensen made the biggest improvement !

The DAC out seem to be much quieter than the preout, but the thing is that the preout seem to have more life and engaging sound to it for some reason!

I think the Burson V2+ seem to not have any type of filtering inside the unit....
Ive had 2 other DACs with the exact same setup that were dead quiet from the get go without any external filters/ground isolator...

Right now, i simply cannot use my V2+ without the Jensen and iUsb, its that much of a difference!

I truly hope they fix these issue in their next high end DAC!  Although... as much as i hate having too many extra devices to fix noise issue, the sound out of the V2+ makes it worth it!

I am starting to get an itch to move on though!

Anyone heard the Auralic Vega alongside the V2+ ?


----------



## up late

i've not experienced any noise issues with mine, and i've been using both the dac out and line out extensively for comparative purposes. maybe i got lucky.


----------



## omniweltall

up late said:


> i've not experienced any noise issues with mine, and i've been using both the dac out and line out extensively for comparative purposes. maybe i got lucky.


Same here.


----------



## Bastianpp

18inch said:


> For all the people that has noise issues out of the preout, get a Jensen Isomax CI-2RR, it truly works ! And if your computer has a noisy feedback get an iFi iUsb to isolate the USB ground. Ever since i got these about a year ago, it helped tremendously with the V2+'s noise issue, where the Jensen made the biggest improvement !
> 
> The DAC out seem to be much quieter than the preout, but the thing is that the preout seem to have more life and engaging sound to it for some reason!
> 
> ...


Do you mean this weird sound of the dac?



If your answer is yes, you have a defective unit..., my first unit had this problem


----------



## Bastianpp (May 8, 2018)

Someone think the Dac requires more '' burn in '' ( more than 100 hrs ) ?. I think the dac remove that little harsh sound with a lot of burn in ... 150-200? ( without count the hours of pre burn-in )
A new burson have 100 hrs pre burn-in for test it, i read that in this thread


----------



## 18inch

Bastianpp said:


> Do you mean this weird sound of the dac?
> 
> 
> 
> If your answer is yes, you have a defective unit..., my first unit had this problem




no i dont have that type of sound without the Jensen, its really just a constant idle buzzing floor noise sound which is fairly noticeable and not your "normal" floor noise!


----------



## up late

cv2+ porn with banal commentary:


----------



## thecrow

18inch said:


> no i dont have that type of sound without the Jensen, its really just a constant idle buzzing floor noise sound which is fairly noticeable and not your "normal" floor noise!


Is your noise like an RF Noise? 
And turning the volume knob does not affect it at all?
And it does not matter if you have something  (like a pc) connected to it?
Does it happen with all headphones or just some?

If so i might have infortunately had the same problem


----------



## omniweltall

Guys, I just installed the latest Burson Xmos  USB driver v4.130 for Windows 10. 

When you play Native DSD files, what sample rate are you guys getting? Strange I'm getting only 176khz, 384khz, meaning I'm not getting Native DSD. The correct sample rate should be 2822400, 5644800, etc.


----------



## alphanumerix1 (May 19, 2018)

Is the dac section up-gradable?

For example down the track can the 9018 be replaced by a newer chip?

@Burson Audio @SS-Audio


----------



## omniweltall

alphanumerix1 said:


> Is the dac section user up-gradable?
> 
> For example down the track can the 9018 be replaced by a newer chip?


No dont think so.


----------



## alphanumerix1

omniweltall said:


> No dont think so.



hmm interesting.

Not saying the dac section isn't capable i was just curious if it was possible.


----------



## omniweltall

alphanumerix1 said:


> hmm interesting.
> 
> Not saying the dac section isn't capable i was just curious if it was possible.


Nope. Unfortunately no. 

I thought the dac is very decent. You can just buy a separate dac to pair it with the burson. Thats why i do.


----------



## alphanumerix1

http://www.headphoneer.com/burson-conductor-v2-review/

Thorough comparisons here.

Seems the the conductor fairs very well even against amp/DACs priced well above it. Good read.


----------



## Matias

The DAC section could be upgradeable, it is possible, since it is only a board that us users can swap somewhat easily.
But Burson has not released any intention to make a DAC board upgrade. Which is a shame, I would upgrade to a 9038PRO DAC board for sure.
The same goes for the USB board. They could upgrade to an isolated one, etc.


----------



## alphanumerix1

Matias said:


> The DAC section could be upgradeable, it is possible, since it is only a board that us users can swap somewhat easily.
> But Burson has not released any intention to make a DAC board upgrade. Which is a shame, I would upgrade to a 9038PRO DAC board for sure.
> The same goes for the USB board. They could upgrade to an isolated one, etc.



Yeah upgradeable dac section would be a huge plus. Extend the life of the unit and I seal the deal with a purchase from myself.


----------



## Bastianpp

I hope burson make an upgrades for cv2+ and not a cv3+ in the future..


----------



## Matias

I asked them once if they planned to release a DAC board upgrade. Their answer was no, but rather a new product in the future, a CV3+ maybe. Which again is a shame, as board upgrades could be done.


----------



## up late (May 22, 2018)

burson advised me that they weren't intending to replace the v2+ in the foreseeable future when i enquired earlier this year. incorporating the es9038pro sabre dac chip into the cv2+ may be more complicated than it seems.

while the previous conductor virtuoso allowed for the use of two modular dac boards, the cv2+ doesn't due to a complete redesign of the supporting circuitry around the es9018 sabre32 dac chip - according to burson.


----------



## Matias

The 9038PRO may be that, but the 9028PRO was designed to be a pin compatible drop in replacement of the 9018.


----------



## up late (May 23, 2018)

i'm no expert on sabre chips or their implementation and i have no idea what your level of technical expertise is in this area either, but i have no doubt that burson audio was aware of the 9028pro when they responded to my enquiry. if upgrading the dac in the cv2+ is as simple as you suggest or more complicated than just dropping in a 9028pro chip, it's ultimately their call as to whether it is a viable option worth undertaking. it appears that it is not based on the advice that we have both received from them.


----------



## Matias

I am just quoting ESS on this: "The ES9028PRO is a pin-compatible upgrade for the widely used, previous generation ES9018S."
But I have never designed a DAC before.


----------



## up late (May 23, 2018)

well all that tells us is that it is a pin compatible replacement for the es9018s. we obviously have no idea of what installing it in the cv2+ would actually involve, but i suspect that burson audio does and they have advised that they won't be upgrading the dac.


----------



## alphanumerix1

I'd assume they would have to design a whole new board with the a 90xx dac which would be nice for those who would want to upgrade.

Guess burson see's no market in this/is confident in their current product or might release a new product entirely, hard to say.


----------



## devilboy

All this talk of swapping DAC chips and new boards, etc. A new chip does not a great DAC make. 
It would have to be a complete overhaul for me to depart with my V2+. 
Doesn't anyone just enjoy their V2+ as is like me?
I just received my new pair of Focal Clears and they are sublime with my Burson.


----------



## up late

speculation about "upgrades" is grist to head-fi's mill


----------



## Matias

There is always something better.


----------



## up late

Matias said:


> There is always something new.


fixed


----------



## EternalChampion (Jun 7, 2018)

The anticipation of V3+ now grows into me even bigger 

"it will knock out any challenger under $2000".

A break-through in power delivery it seems!

https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/bang/

Given all these new things now in existence (dac chips, op-amps, MCPS tech) since the release of V2+, the expectations are building up nicely.

Just don't spoil it Burson!  Keep it priced under 2K and we are fine


----------



## up late

don't hold your breath


----------



## devilboy

Hmmmm.... What will be new on the V3+?
I'm loving my 2+ with my brand new Focal Clears. 
Also doing double duty in my loudspeaker system.


----------



## omniweltall

Nothing is announced yet.


----------



## up late

that's correct and there is no factual basis for folks to start speculating about a new iteration or replacement model


----------



## EternalChampion

Oh yes there's a factual basis and that is the way Burson does business, releasing new iterations every 2 years or so.  Given that, we know V3+ isn't very far.  It could be this year or the next, personally I don't care.  Right now I'm enjoying V2+.

This thread belongs to V2+ though...My post earlier was just a random comment due to anticipation and excitement and was not intended for diversion related to a product that hasn't appeared yet in the market.


----------



## up late (Jun 9, 2018)

speculation based on burson's past product releases is not necessarily a predictor for what it may do in the future. you are also overlooking my earlier post relaying burson's advice that they weren't intending to replace the v2+ in the foreseeable future. given that advice, we don't really "know v3+ isn't very far" away. that's the only factual information pertaining to this discussion that i know of at the moment.


----------



## up late (Jun 9, 2018)

EternalChampion said:


> The anticipation of V3+ now grows into me even bigger
> 
> "it will knock out any challenger under $2000".
> 
> ...


please note that burson has continued to use the same dac chip in the "play" that is in the cv2+, despite newer sabre chip iterations being available. the new "bang" is a stereo power amp. the new "fun" is a head-amp/pre-amp. the cv2+'s amp specs are actually better than the fun's, on paper at least.


----------



## omniweltall

In the past, I notice Burson wasnt expanding their product lineup as much as now. Good for them. Hope they do well with those new launches.


----------



## up late (Jun 9, 2018)

yes, and these new product releases promote "op-amp rolling", which enables the user to customize the sound. this strategy appears to be working for burson if the play thread is anything to go by.


----------



## EternalChampion

up late said:


> please note that burson has continued to use the same dac chip in the "play" that is in the cv2+, despite newer sabre chip iterations being available. the new "bang" is a stereo power amp. the new "fun" is a head-amp/pre-amp. the cv2+'s amp specs are actually better than the fun's, on paper at least.



Yeah I know all that.   I also think (it's just me, don't crucify me ) they'll introduce the new chip along with their flagship model, which appears to be not very far, based on how I perceive Burson's foreseeable future.


----------



## omniweltall

EternalChampion said:


> Yeah I know all that.   I also think (it's just me, don't crucify me ) they'll introduce the new chip along with their flagship model, which appears to be not very far, based on how I perceive Burson's foreseeable future.


Well anything is possible. It's purely monkey-guess at the moment.


----------



## up late (Jun 11, 2018)

EternalChampion said:


> Yeah I know all that.   I also think (it's just me, don't crucify me ) they'll introduce the new chip along with their flagship model, which appears to be not very far, based on how I perceive Burson's foreseeable future.


*sigh* i'm running out of ways to tell you that your speculation has been contradicted by burson audio itself. perhaps burson will introduce a new flagship dac/head-amp/pre-amp one day, but that's the kind of open-ended prediction that anyone could make, including me. you can continue to speculate all you like and i've no doubt that you will, but i'd rather discuss something more tangible here, like the cv2+.


----------



## metalicblue

I recently got the CV2+  after using for a long time the Conductor SL (2Watt per Channel) and I don't feel the 8 Watt per channel  using my AKG K812 or the Beyerdynamic T1.
On the Conductor SL the volume used was between 11-1:30 o'clock with high gain  and for the CV2+ I'm using it anywhere between 40-50 maybe 5-8 clicks less for the AKG compared to the Beyers .
There is no high-low gain on the CV2+, does anyone know how the CV2+  ''adapts''  to the high or low impedance of the Headphones?
Maybe someone with harder to drive headphones can chime in if they did the transition from a 2 Watt amp to 8 Watt CV2+


----------



## omniweltall (Jun 29, 2018)

You're talking about gain. CV2+ only has 1 gain setting. It has 3 ohm output impedance, and doesn't adapt to headphone's impedance.

Power is different from gain. Power relates to how well the amp can control the driver. I have never tried my CV2+ with super-difficult-to-drive can. Even the original Conductor had plenty power to drive all my cans.


----------



## Slim1970

metalicblue said:


> I recently got the CV2+  after using for a long time the Conductor SL (2Watt per Channel) and I don't feel the 8 Watt per channel  using my AKG K812 or the Beyerdynamic T1.
> On the Conductor SL the volume used was between 11-1:30 o'clock with high gain  and for the CV2+ I'm using it anywhere between 40-50 maybe 5-8 clicks less for the AKG compared to the Beyers .
> There is no high-low gain on the CV2+, does anyone know how the CV2+  ''adapts''  to the high or low impedance of the Headphones?
> Maybe someone with harder to drive headphones can chime in if they did the transition from a 2 Watt amp to 8 Watt CV2+


I’m interested in the CV2+ and I was wondering the same thing since it doesn’t have a gain selector. The manual is pretty bare bones and doesn’t really go into much detail about any of the features of the CV2+.


----------



## metalicblue

The headphones I'm using are not hard to drive at all. The AKG K812 is only 36 ohm and easier to drive than the AKG 7XX series and the Beyers also 600 ohm is probably the easiest high impedance headphone to drive but at 8 watt per channel I was expecting at least for the AKG not to use volume over 40%


----------



## jerick70 (Jun 29, 2018)

Slim1970 said:


> I’m interested in the CV2+ and I was wondering the same thing since it doesn’t have a gain selector. The manual is pretty bare bones and doesn’t really go into much detail about any of the features of the CV2+.


You can read the entire specs for the volume control Burson uses here Burr Brown PGA2310. The gain specs are in section 7.3.3.  @metalicblue this is for you too.


----------



## Slim1970

jerick70 said:


> You can read the entire specs for the volume control Burson uses here Burr Brown PGA2310. The gain specs are in section 7.3.3.  @metalicblue this is for you too.


Awesome, thanks for the info @jerick70!


----------



## up late

according to burson's website, the pga2310 is set to "unity gain"


----------



## mandrake50

metalicblue said:


> I recently got the CV2+  after using for a long time the Conductor SL (2Watt per Channel) and I don't feel the 8 Watt per channel  using my AKG K812 or the Beyerdynamic T1.
> On the Conductor SL the volume used was between 11-1:30 o'clock with high gain  and for the CV2+ I'm using it anywhere between 40-50 maybe 5-8 clicks less for the AKG compared to the Beyers .
> There is no high-low gain on the CV2+, does anyone know how the CV2+  ''adapts''  to the high or low impedance of the Headphones?
> Maybe someone with harder to drive headphones can chime in if they did the transition from a 2 Watt amp to 8 Watt CV2+


The position of the volume control is pretty meaningless when considering the amount of power being used by the load. It is dependent on the gain of the amp, the taper (in analog controls) or the step size in resistor, or digital controls, and the input level provided to the initial stages of the amp. Two things discussed here regularly that I would love for people to be better educated in are the ideas that volume control position between different systems can be compared and an amp rated at higher power is somehow intrinsically better than another lower rated amp, as long as the lower power amp has sufficient power to achieve the power for the desired playback level without distortion the additional power available makes no difference in and of itself.
Differences in sound in that case is due entirely to the design and tuning, and maybe parts quality.

Bottom line is that if one can get sufficient max volume using any amplifier while having low enough distortion it does not make any difference where the volume control is.
As to "feeling" the additional max power, the only way that would happen is if you used a transducer that required it and can handle it. In that case you would find that the lower rated amp would not be able to drive the load to the required level without distortion, while the more powerful one would. Even at that, you need to remember that each three DB increase in sound level requires about Doubling the amp output power to achieve. So consider going from an amp (just an example to illustrate this) a  headphone that can do 115 DB at two watts input (this is unheard of BTW, but this is an example), to get to 118 DB would take 4 watts, 121 DB would require 8 watts. For this case it is easy to see that that four fold extra power availability is really not that great.

So I would ask, if the position of the volume control is ignored, how do you like the sound of the CV2+ versus the  Conductor SL?  That is the real test. Volume control settings and maximum output ratings are really not important at all (again, as long as both drive your headphones to the your desired level without audible distortion).


----------



## metalicblue (Jul 4, 2018)

mandrake50 said:


> The position of the volume control is pretty meaningless when considering the amount of power being used by the load. It is dependent on the gain of the amp, the taper (in analog controls) or the step size in resistor, or digital controls, and the input level provided to the initial stages of the amp. Two things discussed here regularly that I would love for people to be better educated in are the ideas that volume control position between different systems can be compared and an amp rated at higher power is somehow intrinsically better than another lower rated amp, as long as the lower power amp has sufficient power to achieve the power for the desired playback level without distortion the additional power available makes no difference in and of itself.
> Differences in sound in that case is due entirely to the design and tuning, and maybe parts quality.
> 
> Bottom line is that if one can get sufficient max volume using any amplifier while having low enough distortion it does not make any difference where the volume control is.
> ...



Sorry if I don't agree completley with your explanation, I am old school when it comes to music amplifiers ( almost 50 years old) and from my experience with any amplifier the sound is best if kept under 60% on the potentiometer. Maybe different with the CV2+ ????
I am probably one of those weird guys and some people would most likely not agree with me BUT THIS IS MY OWN OPINION AND EVERYONE CAN HAVE A DIFFERENT ONE:
The Conductor SL with The BurrBrown DAC sounds a bit better (fuller, organic and more musical) with my Headphones ( Beyer T1  1st gen and AKG K812), the Bass extends lower and is better defined.
All depends on the music and bit rate.
The CV2+ has a bit more details  but the treble is a bit steely ( sabre glare??? ) but only if you listen to them in an A-B test, and i dare anyone to do a blind test. I could not actually guess which is one or the other if volume matched.
I bought the CV2+ thinking that the 600 ohm beyers need more power but the Conductor SL gives them more than they need and bass actualy sounds better on Conductor SL.
I will most likely sell the CV2+ and put the money towards a HD800 or other headphone.
THIS IS MY PERSONAL OPINION, please do not get offended by this, everyone is entitled to his own one.
I also own the Conductor SL with the sabre DAC and prety much it is the same like CV2+ with less(???) steroids ( would dare anyone to tell in an blind test)


----------



## mandrake50

Unless there is something wrong with your electronics becoming nonlinear with volume control position, this can only be an opinion.
We, as humans, often make an observation in a particular situation and then incorrectly extrapolate it to all situations.
If you want your volume control lower, boost the input level. Just with different recording levels of various songs I have needed to change the volume knob position 30 to 50 degrees to maintain equal sound levels.
As long as I don't experience channel imbalance, or noise, I have not heard any audible differences in my sound regardless of where the volume knob is set. In fact in some situations I have chosen low gain (because I do believe that changing gain can influence SQ) and run the volume maxed out. As long as I am getting the level I want, all is good.

I never owned an SL, so I can't make any kind of comparison. I have used different DACs with the CV2+ and it does make a difference in the sound. Right now I am using the DAC out to drive a Gustard H20 (which might be considered a more powerful amp, depending on how the specs are presented and read) and liking the results. But I doubt that I would be able to identify which amp was being used in a volume matched blind test.
I also quite enjoy the CV2+  just using it alone. Of course, if you find the SL adequate and like it as much or better, it makes sense to get rid of the CV2+.


----------



## metalicblue

" If you want your volume control lower, boost the input level."

I can not increase or decrease the input level, I'm using an android phone with tidal hifi trough Usb Audio Pro app in bit perfect mode for the most accurate bit rate.
This gives you the original recording gain level without interfering with bit rate.

"something wrong with your electronics becoming nonlinear with volume control position"

On all my audio gear? 

I have an Xduoo xd05 (500mWatt), Burson Play (2Watt/ chanell), 2xBurson Conductor( sabre and BurrBrown DAC both 2Watt/ chanell) and CV2+(8!!! Watt/chanell)
Out of all the gear mentioned above, the CV2+ is the only one that has a misaligned volume knob - THIS IS MY OPINION!!!!!!!

I knew before turning on any of my amplifier where to turn the volume to have a comfortable listening level. based on the impedance and sensitivity of my headphone.
The CV2+ was the first that surprised me with having to turn it further than I expected.
It might be because it hasn't a conventional resistive volume adjuster ( rezistive potentiometer). I DON'T KNOW?!?!

Anyway, I'm not blaming Burson or the CV2+, I only state my observation regarding the CV2+


----------



## up late (Jul 4, 2018)

your opinion is that the CV2+'s volume knob is "misaligned". @mandrake50 has provided an excellent explanation as to why your opinion is more likely to be mistaken than not.


----------



## vaibhavp

Amount of power available to how loud it gets are not directly related. 

Grace m9xx has high powered and low powered modes, both are equally loud cause of same gain. You get better control over drivers in high power mode. 

Sl vs cv2 should be hard to separate cause of similar tone. You do have totl cans. Maybe use a (much) more resoving dac that would help in differentiating two. Looks like dac sections in both sl and cv2 might be similar and bottleneck.


----------



## jerick70 (Jul 6, 2018)

metalicblue said:


> Sorry if I don't agree completley with your explanation, I am old school when it comes to music amplifiers ( almost 50 years old) and from my experience with any amplifier the sound is best if kept under 60% on the potentiometer. Maybe different with the CV2+ ????
> I am probably one of those weird guys and some people would most likely not agree with me BUT THIS IS MY OWN OPINION AND EVERYONE CAN HAVE A DIFFERENT ONE:
> The Conductor SL with The BurrBrown DAC sounds a bit better (fuller, organic and more musical) with my Headphones ( Beyer T1  1st gen and AKG K812), the Bass extends lower and is better defined.
> All depends on the music and bit rate.
> ...


Personally I preferred the sound signature of the older Burson gear with stepped attenuators. I've owned both. The Burson Soloist (non-SL) @ 4 watts was a beast.  The stepped attenuator clicked and had static when turned so it was a bit hard to get used to. The sound was awesome though. Here is the model I'm talking about:

http://hifiheaven.net/shop/Burson-A...F2qejb2trbbL2-61QNjwBYCWgCQ1FadoaAu5tEALw_wcB


----------



## Matias

I upgraded from the Soloist to CV2 and it was definitely more resolving with my Audezes.


----------



## omniweltall (Jul 7, 2018)

Matias said:


> I upgraded from the Soloist to CV2 and it was definitely more resolving with my Audezes.


I also found my original Conductor too warm. Bass was kinda flabby. Soundstage bigger but more diffused. CV2 sounds tighter and cleaner from top to bottom. Soundstage has much better accuracy and layering. Technicality-wise, CV2 is above the original Conductor. And this is no small difference.

But it also comes down to taste and synergy. Not surprised if Jerick or others prefer the older models. For HD800 for example, I would definitely pick the original Conductor over CV2.


----------



## Hifi59

omniweltall said:


> I also found my original Conductor too warm. Bass was kinda flabby. Soundstage bigger but more diffused. CV2 sounds tighter and cleaner from top to bottom. Soundstage has much better accuracy and layering. Technicality-wise, CV2 is above the original Conductor. And this is no small difference.
> 
> But it also comes down to taste and synergy. Not surprised if Jerick or others prefer the older models. For HD800 for example, I would definitely pick the original Conductor over CV2.



This is true, but I would add that when I compared my soloist directly to my then CV2+, I found the CV+ to have less grain on the top end and just an overall more refined sound. Didn’t notice any bass differences though. The whole feel and looks of the CV2 wreak of quality and craftsmanship. No amp that I’ve heard to date can beat it for its leading edge attack. This makes for an engaging listen, making much of the competition sound boring in comparison. On the negative side, it can sound a bit dry at times, typical of many solid state designs. Overall, it’s an overachiever.


----------



## Bastianpp

i forgot to say.. but i received my black burson conductor v2+, it working fine. Nice sound and craft job.


----------



## up late

i'm happy with mine


----------



## omniweltall (Jul 13, 2018)

I use mine to drive planars mostly. That 8w is very useful to get the most out of my planars.


----------



## up late

i'm using it with efficient dynamic cans without issues


----------



## EternalChampion

metalicblue said:


> Sorry if I don't agree completley with your explanation, I am old school when it comes to music amplifiers ( almost 50 years old) and from my experience with any amplifier the sound is best if kept under 60% on the potentiometer. Maybe different  with the CV2+ ????



CV2+ has as excellent amp in my opinion. It sounds its best when set between 70 and 75% my ears suggest, not sure what other people think. I mostly leave it there and change db from within Windows. Moving the volume knob beyond that, it begins to get really tight and somewhat fatiguing, which is expected. At 50-55% it feels a bit loose and not equally refined, but also very calm with certain recordings. I really enjoy it. Like you said, questions arise with its DAC...



metalicblue said:


> I am probably one of those weird guys and some people would most likely not agree with me BUT THIS IS MY OWN OPINION AND EVERYONE CAN HAVE A DIFFERENT ONE:
> 
> The Conductor SL with The BurrBrown DAC sounds a bit better (fuller, organic and more musical) with my Headphones ( Beyer T1 1st gen and AKG K812), the Bass extends lower and is better defined.



Last December I contacted Burson Audio and analysed my thoughts about CV2+...Their reaction was very promising and I'm pretty sure that CV3+ will serve (or at least provide the option) to serve different purpose than CV2+ which wasn't tuned (my opinion) for pure musical enjoyment.

The DAC requires quite a few "corrections": More sub-bass edge and authority, more intimate sound (a bit closer seat to the stage for a fuller experience), more powerful/airy/vibrant/cleaner vocals. Especially the vocals produced by V2+ are usually found in cheaper devices....Also, one very bad thing about V2+ (and other similarly tuned DACs) is the how a great deal of already laid-back recordings sound very pushed back, not clean and somehow congested.

You are defnintely not "weird"


----------



## peter123

EternalChampion said:


> CV2+ has as excellent amp in my opinion. It sounds its best when set between 70 and 75% my ears suggest, not sure what other people think. I mostly leave it there and change db from within Windows. Moving the volume knob beyond that, it begins to get really tight and somewhat fatiguing, which is expected. At 50-55% it feels a bit loose and not equally refined, but also very calm with certain recordings. I really enjoy it. Like you said, questions arise with its DAC...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To me it seems extremely weird to use the volume of the source to keep the volume on the amplifier on a higher number, I'd suppose most people would do the opposite. 

I personally also hope that Burson don't listen too much to your advice as I disagree with most of what you say. This is not ment as any offense but I think it's an excellent device the way it is and I definitely don't find it cheap sounding in any way.

I'd like to see them go back to the modular/switchable dac to keep more people happy though...


----------



## metalicblue

Thank you eternalchampion for being weird like me.
What kind of headphones are you using with volume at 70%. My Beyers T1 (600 ohm) are easy to drive at 50-60% and anything over is a bit too loud.
The whole "audiophile" thing is about being weird. Everyone has a different taste in music, FR, BASS or treble preference, otherwise we would all buy the same type of headphone and we would be content with it.
I remember back in the days when an Audiotechnica AD700 was my best headphone and reading about 500-1000$ headphones I was thinking people would be snobbish to spend that kind of money. In my audio journey I found out that once you established your preference in sound, any jump in price above 600$ will give you in the best scenario a 5-10% better " perceived quality ".  Over 1500$ most likely less.
But, once you got that 10% increase, it is really hard to go back, That is why people sell their gear and move forward rarely looking back to the previously owned ones.


----------



## EternalChampion (Jul 13, 2018)

peter123 said:


> To me it seems extremely weird to use the volume of the source to keep the volume on the amplifier on a higher number, I'd suppose most people would do the opposite.



The amp adds some nice juice and control to the music in the range of 70-80% of volume.  There's no point in going the opposite route.  All my headphones benefit from that.



metalicblue said:


> Thank you eternalchampion for being weird like me.
> What kind of headphones are you using with volume at 70%. My Beyers T1 (600 ohm) are easy to drive at 50-60% and anything over is a bit too loud.



Right now I own three headphones:  The HD600/650 siblings and the Sony Z7 which is a solid step-up from the 650 although of a slightly different tone.   I'll get a sub-1000 Euro planar and sell the 650 when I move on from the CV2+ to something that I'll enjoy more (CV3+ hopefully....).  I really hope they won't just re-release the same exact sound signature on "steroids" and give no other DAC option just like with V2+, otherwise migrating to some other brand's All-In-One solution would be my only option and that would be disappointing because I really like the Burson amps (and op-amps).



peter123 said:


> I personally also hope that Burson don't listen too much to your advice as I disagree with most of what you say. This is not ment as any offense but I think it's an excellent device the way it is and I definitely don't find it cheap sounding in any way.



No need for "disagreements" here    You obviously belong to the group, I say, about 50%, that simply enjoys V2+ dac section for what it brings on the table.  In case you go and search various threads on head-fi, including this one, you'll see numerous posts from members of the likes "old conductor sounded 'better', fuller" etc.   We like different things.

Btw I never said that the V2+ is "cheap sounding"...quite the opposite.   It just happens I do not find the sound signature produced by its DAC enjoyable enough for my taste.  The only thing that feels like a step down in quality is the vocals for some reason.   They put an unnatural slight pressure on my ears and they lack airiness and presence.


----------



## up late

peter123 said:


> To me it seems extremely weird to use the volume of the source to keep the volume on the amplifier on a higher number, I'd suppose most people would do the opposite.
> 
> I personally also hope that Burson don't listen too much to your advice as I disagree with most of what you say. This is not ment as any offense but I think it's an excellent device the way it is and I definitely don't find it cheap sounding in any way.
> 
> I'd like to see them go back to the modular/switchable dac to keep more people happy though...


x2


----------



## EternalChampion

So, am I running any risks of damaging the lower impedance Z7 at 3/4 of conductor's volume?  This sounds absurd...


----------



## mandrake50

For a given audio output level from the headphones you are not getting any more juice from the amplifier, Headphone efficiency is basically fixed. The position of the volume control is immaterial.
Not to start any arguments here. Also as an example if it takes 500 milliwatts to get to your preferred listening level, the maximum output of the amp will never come into play. So the possible 8 watts of output that could shred most headphones and likely deafen you is also immaterial.

Yes everyone has their preferences and I don't feel it is my place to comment on them, occasionally I read things that make so little sense that I just have to comment. But the comment is from the technical side. Please by all means do what makes you happy. But do understand that what you are doing makes no sense from the standpoint of amplifier design, ohms law, and transducer efficiency curves. It just doesn't..

BTW, I run everything at full level on the player side, specifically to get bit perfect output. The use the volume/gain control as it was designed, to regulate the output. That is what sounds good to me. And there are valid reason why it should.


----------



## mandrake50

omniweltall said:


> I use mine to drive planars mostly. That 8w is very useful to get the most out of my planars.


As mentioned above you will never use the 8 watts... besides, unless you run 16 ohm headphones like the Aeon, the amp can't do 8 watts. It is flashy in the marketing material, but that is it. With 45 to 60 ohm headphones like most planars, it might be able to do  3 to 4 watts. But it doesn't matter, most planars will be too loud for safe listening a half to 3/4 of a watt. I like the way the CV2+ sounds. But it has little to do with power specs. It drives my HE 560 and HE1000 very well at fractions of a watt. But so does my Liquid Carbon... and it is capable of maybe a watt and a half into those headphones.
The amp sounds good because it is designed well, and they selected and used good parts. period!


----------



## omniweltall

mandrake50 said:


> As mentioned above you will never use the 8 watts... besides, unless you run 16 ohm headphones like the Aeon, the amp can't do 8 watts. It is flashy in the marketing material, but that is it. With 45 to 60 ohm headphones like most planars, it might be able to do  3 to 4 watts. But it doesn't matter, most planars will be too loud for safe listening a half to 3/4 of a watt. I like the way the CV2+ sounds. But it has little to do with power specs. It drives my HE 560 and HE1000 very well at fractions of a watt. But so does my Liquid Carbon... and it is capable of maybe a watt and a half into those headphones.
> The amp sounds good because it is designed well, and they selected and used good parts. period!


Yes im aware of that. It is just to troublesome to explain more. Usually I use 16 ohm as my base comparison.


----------



## up late (Jul 14, 2018)

mandrake50 said:


> For a given audio output level from the headphones you are not getting any more juice from the amplifier, Headphone efficiency is basically fixed. The position of the volume control is immaterial.
> Not to start any arguments here. Also as an example if it takes 500 milliwatts to get to your preferred listening level, the maximum output of the amp will never come into play. So the possible 8 watts of output that could shred most headphones and likely deafen you is also immaterial.
> 
> Yes everyone has their preferences and I don't feel it is my place to comment on them, occasionally I read things that make so little sense that I just have to comment. But the comment is from the technical side. Please by all means do what makes you happy. But do understand that what you are doing makes no sense from the standpoint of amplifier design, ohms law, and transducer efficiency curves. It just doesn't..
> ...


i appreciate your efforts to right the wrongheaded thinking that i'm seeing in this thread


----------



## EternalChampion

mandrake50 said:


> For a given audio output level from the headphones you are not getting any more juice from the amplifier, Headphone efficiency is basically fixed. The position of the volume control is immaterial.
> Not to start any arguments here. Also as an example if it takes 500 milliwatts to get to your preferred listening level, the maximum output of the amp will never come into play. So the possible 8 watts of output that could shred most headphones and likely deafen you is also immaterial.
> 
> Yes everyone has their preferences and I don't feel it is my place to comment on them, occasionally I read things that make so little sense that I just have to comment. But the comment is from the technical side. Please by all means do what makes you happy. But do understand that what you are doing makes no sense from the standpoint of amplifier design, ohms law, and transducer efficiency curves. It just doesn't..



Thanks for taking your time to explain from the technical standpoint, but this is something I've never, and I'll never find any real interest to start educating myself about.  You know, all I want is to plug my 1/4 inch in an amp and start playing stuff without having to worry about getting past...70% for God's sake.   I assume that both headphone and amp manufacturers take safety precautions for basic end-user actions like that.  I'm not crazy to have the amp run at 100% and click the hell out of headphones!

Your car was tuned down to produce less horsepower than what is capable of for the same reason.

Btw, my headphones respond with every move on the potentiometer.  The more I raise the volume the tighter and juicier it gets.  Even at the uncomfortable (very tight) level of 90%.  Just saying..


----------



## peter123

EternalChampion said:


> Thanks for taking your time to explain from the technical standpoint, but this is something I've never, and I'll never find any real interest to start educating myself about.  You know, all I want is to plug my 1/4 inch in an amp and start playing stuff without having to worry about getting past...70% for God's sake.   I assume that both headphone and amp manufacturers take safety precautions for basic end-user actions like that.  I'm not crazy to have the amp run at 100% and click the hell out of headphones!
> 
> Your car was tuned down to produce less horsepower than what is capable of for the same reason.
> 
> Btw, my headphones respond with every move on the potentiometer.  The more I raise the volume the tighter and juicier it gets.  Even at the uncomfortable (very tight) level of 90%.  Just saying..



Many people do the mistake of thinking that higher volume equal better sound so you're not alone.....

This is why it's important to do volume matching when comparing stuff.


----------



## devilboy

Well said, Eternal Champion.


----------



## EternalChampion

peter123 said:


> Many people do the mistake of thinking that higher volume equal better sound so you're not alone.....



No problem man.   From what I understand, you actually enjoy the flabby bass of V2+ at 30% volume.  

Surely I can live with the "mistake" of having more of an organic music with more fluidity going through my sensors.   

What's certain: In this hobby everything is subjective.


----------



## mandrake50

peter123 said:


> Many people do the mistake of thinking that higher volume equal better sound so you're not alone.....
> 
> This is why it's important to do volume matching when comparing stuff.


Sure but he is not saying louder is better, he says the position of the volume control makes things sound better. Quite absurd. But as I said, if it makes him happy...
Sad thing is that some people may read that and actually think the idea has merit..

Oh well <SIGH>


----------



## mandrake50 (Jul 14, 2018)

EternalChampion said:


> Thanks for taking your time to explain from the technical standpoint, but this is something I've never, and I'll never find any real interest to start educating myself about.  You know, all I want is to plug my 1/4 inch in an amp and start playing stuff without having to worry about getting past...70% for God's sake.   I assume that both headphone and amp manufacturers take safety precautions for basic end-user actions like that.  I'm not crazy to have the amp run at 100% and click the hell out of headphones!
> 
> Your car was tuned down to produce less horsepower than what is capable of for the same reason.
> 
> Btw, my headphones respond with every move on the potentiometer.  The more I raise the volume the tighter and juicier it gets.  Even at the uncomfortable (very tight) level of 90%.  Just saying..



There are no safe guards. Nothing to prevent you from doing something stupid. Maybe systems to protect the amp from destroying itself. But there will be other damage before those kick in. If you don't believe this,run a full level signal to the inputs and crank the volume to 70% with uncompressed music. Wait for a nice transient crescendo. Hopefully not with the headphones on your head... because if they are, the race will be between permanent damage to your ears and permanent damage to the headphone.... Try it an let me know how it goes. I am real curious as to who wins.

Then again, *please don't*. I do not want to be blamed for the carnage that will surely ensue.. Though it would most certainly be a learning moment.


----------



## mandrake50

devilboy said:


> Well said, Eternal Champion.



Yes a perfect example of one of those.. Don't confuse me with facts...my mind is made up" sort of arguments.


----------



## up late

EternalChampion said:


> No problem man.   From what I understand, you actually enjoy the flabby bass of V2+ at 30% volume.
> 
> Surely I can live with the "mistake" of having more of an organic music with more fluidity going through my sensors.
> 
> What's certain: In this hobby everything is subjective.


what's certain is that you think everything in this hobby is subjective


----------



## up late (Jul 15, 2018)

mandrake50 said:


> Yes a perfect example of one of those.. Don't confuse me with facts...my mind is made up" sort of arguments.


misguided belief will always trump the facts of the matter for some folks. oh well, at least you tried.


----------



## peter123

mandrake50 said:


> Sure but he is not saying louder is better, he says the position of the volume control makes things sound better. Quite absurd. But as I said, if it makes him happy...
> *Sad thing is that some people may read that and actually think the idea has merit..*
> 
> Oh well <SIGH>



Yes you're right. 

The only reason I even bothered to post is the bold part above.


----------



## EternalChampion

up late said:


> what's certain is that you think everything in this hobby is subjective



Not in absolute terms. Normally we should have all agreed so far on a common basis before subjectivism kicks in.

Turn your V2+ on, set the volume at 30%, raise the db in Windows and play a song at normal listening level. Then go vice versa at 70% and listen again. If you cannot hear any change in the way the signal is presented to you then you should visit a doctor asap before it gets even worse. If you do hear something new, and your ears are perfectly fine, that's good. Do not panic. The "change" is called density, tightness, fluidity and cleanness of the signal and this is what you pay for when you decide to shell out 1K for just a headphone amplifier. And I assume this is what you were looking for too when you bought it in the first place. The Burson amp isn't meant for being just a pass-through device that will do its own thing to the signal and thereon adjust the db. It has that nice VOLUME knob that allows you to go back and forth and play with the money you spent on it.

I'm really satisfied from the fact that this amp does exactly that to a great extent, because it cost me 2K Euros to buy as a package. If by turning up the volume on the device I was merely getting the extension of the straight line of loudness from the source, or something even worse such as loud mud, I would had gotten rid of it from the first day of purchase.

Have you ever tried to upgrade from a capable 200 Euro amp to a 400 equivalent? Well, the performance boost that lies between the nearly 50% volume transition on V2+ is even bigger in most cases..

Whoever finds it hard to sense this or even to believe his own senses for whatever reason, that is not a good sign...


----------



## up late

with respect, your reasoning is flawed and i don't see any value in reiterating what @mandrake50 and @peter123 have already posted in response to your posts. it's apparent that you will continue to adhere to your belief regardless. moving on...


----------



## mandrake50

EternalChampion said:


> Not in absolute terms. Normally we should have all agreed so far on a common basis before subjectivism kicks in.
> 
> Turn your V2+ on, set the volume at 30%, raise the db in Windows and play a song at normal listening level. Then go vice versa at 70% and listen again. If you cannot hear any change in the way the signal is presented to you then you should visit a doctor asap before it gets even worse. If you do hear something new, and your ears are perfectly fine, that's good. Do not panic. The "change" is called density, tightness, fluidity and cleanness of the signal and this is what you pay for when you decide to shell out 1K for just a headphone amplifier. And I assume this is what you were looking for too when you bought it in the first place. The Burson amp isn't meant for being just a pass-through device that will do its own thing to the signal and thereon adjust the db. It has that nice VOLUME knob that allows you to go back and forth and play with the money you spent on it.
> 
> ...



What player are you using in windows to send the digital information to the CV2+ ?
I am beginning to think that you simply prefer low resolution playback. But I would like to confirm this.
But beyond that, it is really not good form to belittle everyone  that does not perceive things the way that you do. You end up telling the majority of people that something is wrong with them. A great way to make new friends.
BTW, the Burson, as is the goal with most amps and DACs, is to reproduce music transparently. In other words, make it louder without impacting the original signal. Often referred to as the idea being, "A straight wire with gain".
So yes, they are happy with a design when the amp does its own thing, and that thing is...nothing!

Anyway, let me know something about your source, if you will?


----------



## up late

i'd be suffering from low self-esteem if i felt belittled by @EternalChampion


----------



## EternalChampion

mandrake50 said:


> What player are you using in windows to send the digital information to the CV2+ ?
> I am beginning to think that you simply prefer low resolution playback. But I would like to confirm this.
> But beyond that, it is really not good form to belittle everyone  that does not perceive things the way that you do. You end up telling the majority of people that something is wrong with them. A great way to make new friends.
> BTW, the Burson, as is the goal with most amps and DACs, is to reproduce music transparently. In other words, make it louder without impacting the original signal. Often referred to as the idea being, "A straight wire with gain".
> ...



Let's just forget about it.

I think I've made myself clear already about V2+ and in general.  I wrote a lot actually.  I acknowledge the subjective nature of things I claim here which is a matter of personal preference, always a good thing to have different tastes.  However, some of what I said I perceive it as common sense and correct backed by our senses and buying habits and I really have no much to say after that.  Technical data, measurements etc mean nothing to me in this case.  There's a big gap between what I consider to be the obvious and the "you're unreasonable and you are not alone into this" kind of stuff which really gets on my nerves to be honest.

Meanwhile, hurting anyone's self-esteem isn't one of my priorities here (except for "up late", who has 50% "health bar" on my screen right now and currently tripping ) so I say we better quit this meaningless round-about.


----------



## up late (Jul 20, 2018)

you appear to have a unique perspective on what is "common sense and correct".  i have no idea what the last sentence of your post means but if it was a bizarre attempt at a snarky comment directed at me, then i suggest that you would do well to stay on topic.


----------



## omniweltall

I think he was joking, mate.


----------



## up late (Jul 21, 2018)

hard to tell tbh but let's try to stay on topic


----------



## devilboy

I'm thinking of getting an outboard DAC and feeding the analog inputs of my V2+.
Is anyone using a separate dac with their V2+? 

If so, what DAC is it?
Is it better or just as good as the dac the the V2+?
If it is better, does it blow away the DAC in the V2+ or is it marginally better?

I've owned 3 Metrum dacs in a loudspeaker system before I got into headphones: Octave II, Hex and Musete.
I'm thinking I might want to go back to the R2R sound, especially with my Focal Clears.


----------



## Matias

@devilboy 
I went the opposite way: used a Calyx DAC 24/192 into the Burson CV2, sold the Calyx and added the DAC board turning it into a CV2+. Differences were marginal, with higher sample rate support, less cables, etc. Happy with the decision. Happier if it was a Sabre 9028 or 9038 on the board, but happy nonetheless.


----------



## EternalChampion

up late said:


> you appear to have a unique perspective on what is "common sense and correct".  i have no idea what the last sentence of your post means but if it was a bizarre attempt at a snarky comment directed at me, then i suggest that you would do well to stay on topic.



Yeah I'm a teaser don't take it too personal.   I think all of that heating up occurred probably because I'm not very in line with the Western mindset I believe, that is.   No hard feelings.


----------



## up late (Jul 25, 2018)

take a look at my signature and that should give you some idea of how personally i take your posts.  i hope you understand that's not what i've taken issue with in your posts.


----------



## devilboy

No one compared the DAC in the V2+ to a standalone DAC?


----------



## up late

yep. i prefer the sound of my dac separate but it has been a temperamental component and i wanted to move to an integrated dac/amp unit for my desk top.


----------



## devilboy

And what DAC was that?


----------



## peter123

Fwiw I do have a external DAC (AA MDA-503 with Burson V5i op amp and some 12ax7 Ei tubes) permanently connected to my V2+. The internal DAC and the tube DAC offer quite different signatures and let me enjoy the best of both worlds. I typically use the tube DAC with the HD700 /800S, HE560 and other headphones that needs a little more beefy sound for my preference and the internal DAC with richer sounding headphones like the HD650, A800 etc....


----------



## up late

devilboy said:


> And what DAC was that?


i'll pm you


----------



## EternalChampion

up late said:


> take a look at my signature and that should give you some idea of how personally i take your posts.  i hope you understand that's not what i've taken issue with in your posts.



My previous post was meant to confirm omniweltall, about being a joke what I had said earlier.  You took my teasing too personal


----------



## up late (Jul 27, 2018)

EternalChampion said:


> My previous post was meant to confirm omniweltall, about being a joke what I had said earlier.  You took my teasing too personal


 if you were responding to @omniweltall then perhaps you should have quoted his post(s) rather than mine. i can assure you that i haven't taken your posts the least bit personally, tho i get the impression that you wish i had.


----------



## Bastianpp (Jul 27, 2018)

Toslink and USB should sound the same, right?


----------



## Slim1970

I just joined the V2+ club and my initial impressions are very positive. This amp is just what I was looking for, which is a solid state amp with a touch of warmth. It’s powerful, detailed, and has some character. It’s also built like tank and gorgeous to look at. It also makes my Utopia’s sing. Great job Burson!


----------



## up late

welcome to the club. i'm also happy with the utopia / v2+ pairing. i also appreciate the simplicity of the v2+'s design and operation. i think the build quality is impressive and it exudes solidity.


----------



## devilboy

Yes, welcome to the club. I'm loving mine with my Clears. Whether it's headphone listening, or doubling as a preamp in my loudspeaker system, the V2+ is turned on every single day and it never disappoints. Sound, build quality and reliability were my requirements and it delivers in all three.
Enjoy and have fun!


----------



## Slim1970

Thanks @up late and @devilboy. The V2+ is a bargain when you take into account the build quality and the sound.


----------



## EternalChampion

Bastianpp said:


> Toslink and USB should sound the same, right?



Already said a few things in this page:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-burson-conductor-v2-and-v2.798772/page-61#post-14119184

Your country-mate Clicktronic optical "casual series" cable retains by far the best tonal balance I've heard from a cable so far    It is very cheap too, about 15 Euros and does the job better than the clear blue USB that comes with V2+.  Sadly, my Vodka optical at 250 Euros feels not as complete and balanced but...the sound is so much cleaner and refined that I can't go back to the Clicktronic, whose "Advanced series" btw costs just 30 Euros and I'm curious to know whether the "advancement" at that low price is enough (I doubt it...) to stand against the Vodka in terms of refinement while keeping the same tonal balance.  I'll definitely give it a try at some point and see how it does.


----------



## King CATalyst

I'm considering buying a conductor v2 and i was wandering if it pairs well with chord mojo as that is my only dac atm and id prefer to have seperate components. Also what is a good sub $500 dac (or slightly over)to pair with it.


----------



## Slim1970

King CATalyst said:


> I'm considering buying a conductor v2 and i was wandering if it pairs well with chord mojo as that is my only dac atm and id prefer to have seperate components. Also what is a good sub $500 dac (or slightly over)to pair with it.


I enjoy the V2+ paired with the Hugo 2 as a DAC. It’s a very good alternative to the built-in DAC on the V2+. You should have similar sucess using the Mojo as a DAC on the V2


----------



## King CATalyst

Slim1970 said:


> I enjoy the V2+ paired with the Hugo 2 as a DAC. It’s a very good alternative to the built-in DAC on the V2+. You should have similar sucess using the Mojo as a DAC on the V2


 So the v2+ can use an external dac as well as the internal one? Correct me if im wrong but don't most all in one units (say jotunheim with a built in multibit dac) only allow you to use the built in dac?


----------



## up late

yes, you can use an external dac with the cv2+


----------



## Slim1970

Yes, just connect it to one of the RCA inputs and now your source is Mojo/Hugo. The USB input takes advantage of the internal DAC


----------



## omniweltall

King CATalyst said:


> So the v2+ can use an external dac as well as the internal one? Correct me if im wrong but don't most all in one units (say jotunheim with a built in multibit dac) only allow you to use the built in dac?


No. Most allow you to use external dac throughh the rca-in.

My fav sub usd500 dac is mimby. Highly recommended. Cheap and good. Very natural tonality, good layering, great mids and smooth treble. You actually dont need any other dac. Mimby is more than enough for most people here.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Ran into a good deal of a used V2 and bought it after doing a bit of research. Should receive it by Monday at the latest. From what I've gathered, the Conductor V2 should pair well with both LCD-3 and HD800/S, which are on my list in the future. Using my Chord Mojo as a DAC for the time being.


----------



## up late

Zojokkeli said:


> Ran into a good deal of a used V2 and bought it after doing a bit of research. Should receive it by Monday at the latest. From what I've gathered, the Conductor V2 should pair well with both LCD-3 and HD800/S, which are on my list in the future. Using my Chord Mojo as a DAC for the time being.


let us know what you think of it


----------



## jellofund (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi all,

Just taken delivery of a used V2+ today. Looks to be in great shape but unfortunately I won't be able to have a listen for a day or so as I need to pick up a USB cable.

In the meantime I wonder if I could ask a question?

Inside the accessory box that came with the V2+ I spotted the following jumper(?), approx. 1cm tall, contained in an SD card style blister pack. I don't have a clue what it is for and the manual doesn't make any reference to it - any ideas? Did anyone else get one bundled with theirs? 

Update: asked the seller to see if he could fill in the blanks. He tells me he's the first owner and the jumper was in the box when he received it. Hasn't opened it up or done any modifications. He just assumed it might be  some kind of tool for op amp swapping but from reading through the thread I don't think the V2+ supports this....the plot thickens! Have also e-mailed Burson in the hope they can hopefully shed some light on things.

Thanks & best wishes!

(Edit: sorry, having probs attaching pic so have added a link below)

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/5...bjefcPxiP2N0QgL4XhfcUhbOIQgMMfggug35q7A=w2400


----------



## devilboy

Possibly related to driver downloading?
I never used mine.


----------



## jellofund (Sep 11, 2018)

devilboy said:


> Possibly related to driver downloading?
> I never used mine.



Is this in regards to the part I pictured?

If so, then I'm glad to hear you have one too. Was wondering if it should be in there as the manual didn't mention it, although it looks like it hasn't been updated for a few years.

I'm stumped what it might be for but I'm curious to find out! Even if it is isn't of much practical use. Hopefully Burson will get back to me with a definitive answer and I can report back.

Have to say if the V2+ sounds as good as it looks (got the black version) then I'll be very pleased indeed. It's a seriously good looking bit of kit. Can't get over the weight of the thing...it has some heft!


----------



## devilboy

Please let us know what u think.
I love mine. As most of us do. Lol.


----------



## jellofund

Thanks, will do!

I read through most of the thread before buying and most owners seem very pleased with theirs. It was peter123's excellent review that initially got my curiosity piqued.....so if it doesn't work out I'll blame him


----------



## Giacomino (Sep 16, 2018)

Hello everyone, I have tried these parameters of Audirvana on mac with my Burson V2 + and I feel them fantastic, try them and report here thanks!
Good music!


----------



## jellofund (Sep 16, 2018)

Heard back from Alex at Burson re. the small 3 pinned jumper that comes in the box with the CV2+:



> This 3 pin connector does not concern you as you have a CV2+.
> 
> If you have a CV2 then we'll have to plug this *into* *one of the DAC connections in order for it to work properly.



*I added the 'into' as I think there was a small typo.


----------



## Bastianpp

Someone listen the kennerton odin with his burson cv2+?


----------



## Milan01

Yes I have the Kennerton odin and the burson conductor. 
You can see my feedback on the Kennerton's post in this forum since 1 month


----------



## raoultrifan (Oct 27, 2018)

jellofund said:


> [...]
> Inside the accessory box that came with the V2+ I spotted the following jumper(?), approx. 1cm tall, contained in an SD card style blister pack. I don't have a clue what it is for and the manual doesn't make any reference to it - any ideas? Did anyone else get one bundled with theirs?
> [...]
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/5...bjefcPxiP2N0QgL4XhfcUhbOIQgMMfggug35q7A=w2400



Hello all,

Purchased a "like new" 5-months old *Conductor V2* myself recently and indeed there's that jumper inside the package. I was having a look on the mainboard and there's a connector that could accept that 3-pin jumper, but not sure what it is about. Hope you'll get the answer, just out of curiosity. 

I find this headamp about perfect and I'll finish my personal review soon. Meanwhile, here're my thoughts and personal measurements:

*Frequency response (20-200000 Hz)*: +0.09, -0.01 dB
*THD*: 0.007%
*Noise (A-weighted)*: -100 dB
*Dynamic range*: 100 dB
*IMD + noise (A-weighted)*: 0.006%
*Crosstalk (left/right) @ 100 Hz*: -85.3/-95.3 dB
*Crosstalk (left/right) @ 1 KHz*: -88.8/-88.1 dB
*Crosstalk (left/right) @ 10 KHz*: -69.0/-68.3 dB



 *Noise-floor is mostly kept below -130dB with few spikes getting to around -106dB*​


 *Linearity is virtually perfect (+/-0.1dB) up to 30.000 Hz*​




*Latest RMAA PRO version*​
*PRO:*
- Huge output power, I was able to drive 8-Ohms speakers up to 9W/channel (*please don't try this at home!*).
- Perfectly flat between 10 Hz and 30 KHz.
- Virtually perfect output representation of common sine-waves and square-waves (20 Hz, 1 KHz, 20 KHz).
- Very low THD + noise with great dynamic of > 100dB.
- For a pure Class-A operation I was expecting it to be way much hotter (it's about 30C on top).
- DC-coupled with dedicated protection.
- No opamps & no caps in signal path.
- Separate shielded AC/AC transformers, for digital and analogue parts.
- Huge 8200uF/35V ELNA caps to lower AC ripple & noise.
- Five power rails, each one being regulated by a full-wave 4-diodes bridge rectifier (a total of 20 fast powerful diodes).


*NEUTRAL:*
- 3 Ohms output impedance could get improved, although doesn't affects any of my cans, not even my 16-Ohms IEM's.


*CON:*
- No EMI/RFI filter inside (never happened to me, but some people might hear electrical buzz/noise); however, an external EMI/RFI and/or isolation transformer could get added later.

Bottom of line, this is a true *REFERENCE* headphone amplifier that could represent an "end-game" for audiophiles and musicians.


----------



## EternalChampion

raoultrifan said:


> I find this headamp about perfect and I'll finish my personal review soon.



Got tired of the Essence One and decided to put your hands on this shiny beast?  Good choice.  Upgraditis is one dangerous epidemic that's for sure 



raoultrifan said:


> *CON:*
> - No EMI/RFI filter inside (never happened to me, but some people might hear electrical buzz/noise); however, an external EMI/RFI and/or isolation transformer could get added later.



I'm a proud victim of its buzzing noise   This goes away with digital connection though.  I think you must be the first to mention the absence of interference filter...


----------



## raoultrifan (Oct 28, 2018)

I will not be selling my E1, sorry. 

Internal DAC and Transport cards can be upgraded with ease, like it was happening in the former Conductor V1. Not sure Burson will build any upgrades soon, after all the ES9018S is a champ DAC for sure (I am looking the upgrade my V2 to V2+).

I was unable to see any EMI/RFI filter on the mainboard, hence my above conlusion. However, I don’t have any noise on outputs, tested in 2 different homes (seller’s and mine).


----------



## Bastianpp (Oct 28, 2018)

I really like my burson, but i hope in the future see an upgrade dac section


----------



## devilboy (Oct 28, 2018)

I received my new headphone cable a few weeks ago..... Wywires Red.
I burned it in using the headphone output of a cd player for 5 days.

I think  the Red with the Focal Clears is a magical combo with Burson.
It's amazing how resolving this trio is.  I'm extremely pleased.


----------



## EternalChampion

raoultrifan said:


> Not sure Burson will build any upgrades soon, after all the ES9018S is a champ DAC for sure (I am looking the upgrade my V2 to V2+).



Soundstage and layer definition on this DAC is really top notch no doubt.  My headphones definitely acknowledge this.  Bass crystal clear too and very full at its lowest frequencies, but unfortunately it lacks that nice edge and the thump at the very bottom which would make things a bit more enjoyable as it feels a bit shallow, but that's me and my musical taste.  Also, in case you are into energetic/vibrant and transparent vocals, I would not recommend this DAC.  For some reason it fails to deliver on center/lead vocals as they appear somehow cloudy/compressed and put a slight unnatural pressure into my ears whereas my STX II sound card with its Burson V5 opams produces more refined vocals.


----------



## up late (Oct 28, 2018)

raoultrifan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Purchased a "like new" 5-months old *Conductor V2* myself recently and indeed there's that jumper inside the package. I was having a look on the mainboard and there's a connector that could accept that 3-pin jumper, but not sure what it is about. Hope you'll get the answer, just out of curiosity.
> 
> ...


thanks for posting this. i look forward to your v2 review. i've been reading your posts in the burson play thread and you know your stuff.


----------



## raoultrifan

up late said:


> thanks for posting this. i look forward to your v2 review. i've been reading your posts in the burson play thread and you know your stuff.


Thank you! 

I was comparing today the V2 with the Objective2 (totally different price & market, I know) for an input voltage of 1V RMS and an output voltage of 5V RMS, so...speaking only about the results:
- O2 is having a lower noise than V2 (-110dB vs. -102.8dB)
- O2 has lower 3rd harmonic (-98dB vs. -85dB)
- 2nd harmonic is the same on both headamps (around -95dB)

On the subjective tests, the O2 was having some channel imbalance when volume pot was at 9 o'clock or lower, which is kinda normal. V2 with it's digital volume had no such issue.
Planars were sounding more powerful, with a fuller bass and bigger soundstage. It was not a night & day difference, but it was there.
Dynamic cans, even the 600 Ohms Beyers, were sounding about the same. Well, I still like the V2's soundstage more and I fell like the resolution might be better.
External DAC used: Burson PLAY.

However, will I be listening to Objective2 with my planars? Nope.
Why? Even if Objective2 can push up to 7.3V RMS on its outputs vs. V2 that can push up to 12V, there's a power limitation: 0.7W on Objective2 vs. 9W on V2, so on long term planars might destroy O2's output buffers (NJM4556).

For very sensitive cans or IEMs the Objective2 might be a better option here, especially if using the gain of 1X or 1.5X, because O2 is dead silent. Not saying the V2 is noisy, but there's a bit of background there, when using my IEMs (16-Ohms 103dB sensitivity), which is quite normal for such a powerful amplifier without a gain switch. I was listening to my IEMs for several hours and the background noise was not interfering with the music...it was there, but I could only feel it between the track and only if I was looking after. However, with an ieMatch everything settles down, of course. 

I got the Objective2 as reference because it's the quietest headamp I have and I'm not aware of another headamp having a lower background noise or even better measurements (well, maybe if the price will get above 1000 USD will find something).


----------



## Matias

Try an iFi AC iPurifier on the receptacle next to the one you plugged your CV2 and it should get rid of most mains noises very decently for 100usd.
https://ifi-audio.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/AC-iPurifier-Tech-Note-FINAL.pdf


----------



## raoultrifan

I don't have any mains noise, but thanks.

The only background noise of my CV2 is very low and is related to its internal high gain and high power, which is normal when using sensitive IEMs. With normal 32 Ohms (or higher) cans there's no audible noise, of course. CV2 is not intended to drive 16 Ohms IEMs with more than100db sensitivity anyway, so I find this a normal behavior. After all, IEM's manufacturers are building them to be driven @>90dB levels out of 2x25mW mobile devices, not from 2x8200mW amplifier.


----------



## up late (Oct 29, 2018)

i don't hear any background noise coming from the cv2+ with my headphones, including the th900, which is 25 ohms and has a sensitivity of 100db/mw. the cv2+ headphone amp's output impedance of 3 ohms shouldn't affect the frequency response of headphones with an impedance as low as 24 ohms.


----------



## peter123

up late said:


> i don't hear any background noise coming from the cv2+ with any of my headphones, including the th900 which is 25 ohms and has a sensitivity of 100db/mw



I don't hear it with any headphones either but it's clearly audible with many IEM's. This is not an issue for me as I see no point in using it with IEM's anyway but it does exist (at least on my unit).


----------



## up late

i haven't tried iems with the cv2+ for the same reason


----------



## raoultrifan (Oct 29, 2018)

up late said:


> i don't hear any background noise coming from the cv2+ with my headphones, including the th900, which is 25 ohms and has a sensitivity of 100db/mw. the cv2+ headphone amp's output impedance of 3 ohms shouldn't affect the frequency response of headphones with an impedance as low as 24 ohms.


Change the input to external RCA (I or II) and check, please...see if there's any noise coming (repeat the test at 1 AM in the morning with no external noises around you). Also, try using some more sensitive IEMs, perhaps the FH5 from Fiio (112dB). Withg sensitive dynamic cans you won't get any noise out of CV2CV2+.
I measured the output impedance as is indeed around 3 Ohms. However, sound is perfect with all my cans from 16 to 600 Ohms, so not an issue here.


----------



## raoultrifan

peter123 said:


> I don't hear it with any headphones either but it's clearly audible with many IEM's. This is not an issue for me as I see no point in using it with IEM's anyway but it does exist (at least on my unit).


Not an issues for me either, it's just a slight noise with >100dB IEM's only. CV2 is a 2x8.2W/16Ohms and 2x9W/8Ohms amplifiers, so running the internal components noiseless to 2x25mW for 8-16Ohms IEM's might be difficult because of the constant internal high-gain.


----------



## up late

raoultrifan said:


> Change the input to external RCA (I or II) and check, please...see if there's any noise coming (repeat the test at 1 AM in the morning with no external noises around you). Also, try using some more sensitive IEMs, perhaps the FH5 from Fiio (112dB).
> I measured the output impedance as is indeed around 3 Ohms. However, sound is perfect with all my cans from 16 to 600 Ohms, so not an issue here.


like @peter123, i don't use iems with the cv2+. i bought it to drive my headphones, so i see little point in experimenting with iems. i do most of my headphone listening at night and often well into the early hours of the morning. it's quiet in my listening room and i am yet to hear any noise coming from the cv2+, and that's good enough for me. i'm glad you've found that the output impedance of the cv2's head amp as specified by burson audio accords with your own measurements.


----------



## raoultrifan (Oct 30, 2018)

up late said:


> thanks for posting this. i look forward to your v2 review. i've been reading your posts in the burson play thread and you know your stuff.



Hope you'll like it, but it's a really-really long review, sorry for that: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/burson-audio-conductor-v2.21385/reviews#review-21099. I tried to cover a bit more testing part and technical things, just to be sure everyone will understand this is quite a good piece of equipment without opamps and capacitors in audio path that really measures perfectly.

L.E.: I was personally impressed by how well it represents the square-waves at 20Hz and 20KHz, virtually perfect.


----------



## up late

enjoyed reading your review and poring over the pics. definitely one for the geeks!  i find the minimalist design, build quality and solidity of the v2/+ impressive. the internals are neatly laid out and cleanly executed. good to see that its measured performance doesn't disappoint. thanks for posting.


----------



## raoultrifan

Might worth comparing V2's measurements from my review with the below Matrix M-Stage HPA-3B, which is a great headamp by the way, but it's not so revealing like V2 and it's a bit more soft on trebles and somehow warm).



*20Hz square (it shows that there's a capacitor on the input, although bass sounds powerful and gets quite low)*


*20KHz sine (little bit of trebles roll-off and some phase-shift that "might" change the way I perceive the very-high trebles)*

 
*20KHz square (probably the low-pass filter causes trebles to sound somehow..."soft" to my ears)*

I am confident that what I hear can be backed-up by measurements, but can't actually prove this 110%, but I'm still trying to use my ears + my scope + common sense and see what's happening. However, Conductor V2 sounds definitely more revealing and detailed that M-stage HPA-3B, at least this is what my ears and my scope are both saying.


----------



## omniweltall

raoultrifan said:


> Might worth comparing V2's measurements from my review with the below Matrix M-Stage HPA-3B, which is a great headamp by the way, but it's not so revealing like V2 and it's a bit more soft on trebles and somehow warm).
> 
> 
> *20Hz square (it shows that there's a capacitor on the input, although bass sounds powerful and gets quite low)*
> ...


Thanks for the review, mate. Enjoyed reading it.


----------



## raoultrifan

jellofund said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just taken delivery of a used V2+ today. Looks to be in great shape but unfortunately I won't be able to have a listen for a day or so as I need to pick up a USB cable.
> 
> ...



I got the below pic from Alex from BURSON:



 

Seems that it's for the PRE-OUT to get operational. I'll probably give it a try.


----------



## up late

neat looking layout


----------



## raoultrifan

jellofund said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just taken delivery of a used V2+ today. Looks to be in great shape but unfortunately I won't be able to have a listen for a day or so as I need to pick up a USB cable.
> 
> ...



Per Alex wrote: _"Ok, please refer to this photo below.  Just plug the 3 pin connector into where I am indicating and the pre-out should work."



 _

That means this 3-pin connector is only to be used with V2 and not with V2+, as V2+ already has the internal DAC connected to that pin.


----------



## raoultrifan

Just received my internal transport & DAC (ES9018S), this is sort of a Christmas gift, though I'm also thinking to a Fostex T60RP too. 
I got it for about half the price (around 250 USD) and I think it sounds quite right, neutral, very detailed and with a very good soundstage (only tested on HE560 for today).

      

The internals of this DAC/amplifier combo are just...impressive and beautiful as well. Or is it probably just me that I totally love discrete components instead of op-amps, metallic resistors, lot of power regulators nearby DAC a.s.o.


----------



## up late

it's not just you.  i find the cv2+'s internals rather pretty. is that weird?


----------



## omniweltall

No it isn't, mate. Not only the internals, the external looks real sweet too. I find myself staring at it all the time. Like a succubus.


----------



## devilboy

Lol. Me too.


----------



## up late

omniweltall said:


> No it isn't, mate. Not only the internals, the external looks real sweet too. I find myself staring at it all the time. Like a succubus.


yep. i'm also a fan of its clean, minimalist design. the fit and finish is flawless and it feels rock solid.


----------



## omniweltall

For me personally, no other amp maker can nail build quality like Burson.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Does anybody have experience upgrading V2 to V2+? Is the DAC chip easy to install by yourself? I'm not super tech savvy, but I've put together my PC on my own, so is that level of experience enough or does it require soldering etc.?

The looks and feel of the Burson amp are very solid. I bought mine used and it is simply stunning. Sounds the part too, of course.


----------



## raoultrifan (Nov 28, 2018)

I already posted about this few posts above.  I've upgraded from CV2 to CV2+ last night, process was smooth and easy, all you need is few M3mm screws (10-16mm long).
- power off the device
- open up the top case (4 star screws)
- gently remove the backside USB sticker that covers the USB hole
- insert the small transport card (take care to the long pins to perfectly fit with the pin-holes from the mainboard!)
- insert the DAC card (take care to the long pins to perfectly fit with the pin-holes from the mainboard!)
- power on device and check for the blue lights from the DAC card
- insert USB cable and give it a try (choose Toslink, Optical or Usb input from the front panel)

Use a lantern and very good eyes when inserting the 2 cards into the mainboard, because the long pins need to perfectly fit into the mainboard! It took me 5 minutes top to do the upgrade, but YMMV.

However, this a very good upgrade indeed, I totally recommend it. One notice: CV2+ is not for sensitive IEM's (like 8-16 Ohms, >100dB sensitivity), it's more for sensitive or regular 32 Ohms (or higher impedance). This is outputting 8...9W per channel after all...

Good luck!


----------



## omniweltall

Zojokkeli said:


> Does anybody have experience upgrading V2 to V2+? Is the DAC chip easy to install by yourself? I'm not super tech savvy, but I've put together my PC on my own, so is that level of experience enough or does it require soldering etc.?
> 
> The looks and feel of the Burson amp are very solid. I bought mine used and it is simply stunning. Sounds the part too, of course.


Mate, if you already have the V2, then you already have the better portion of the V2+. I don't see any need to add the DAC. 

There are better options to consider for DACs. The cheaper Mimby is a better DAC, for me.


----------



## raoultrifan

When switching the C or O or U inputs CV2+ is not using the internal volume control chip, instead it is using the ES9018S internal control.


----------



## raoultrifan

omniweltall said:


> [...]
> There are better options to consider for DACs. The cheaper Mimby is a better DAC, for me.



Sorry to disagree here, but the USB implementation of Modi kinda sucks, at least in the first firmware revision. The optical transport is very good instead, with very low jitter. Check some measurements for Mimby and see for yourself, out ears are always lying, because we all love added harmonics. 

However, I really don't think the 2 DACs are playing in the same league, not referring only to a much better transport done by the CV2+ or its ability to native DSD decoding, but also to a much better USB (XMOS) implementation, internally discrete design and manufacturer's after-sales support. Also, CV2+ has no caps in signal path, it might worth telling this.

P.S.: Topping D50 measures absolutely perfect, even better than 2K DACs and way much better than Mimby, but that doesn't means I will ever trade my transport/DAC cards from inside CV2+ for an external Topping D50. It's like crippling my CV2+ combo.


----------



## raoultrifan

Forgot to say that it all depends on the price you're paying for the CV2+; myself I found it cheaper...about half the price, and for me it was a no-brainer choice. In case someone needs to choose between a full price upgrade from CV2 to CV2+ vs. a cheaper external DAC, then...not sure what to say, because it's not my money. 

I personally find a much safer choice the CV2+ upgrade than an external DAC and less space on my desk. As for the sound...it's all here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-burson-conductor-v2-and-v2.798772/page-73#post-14624198. I had it tested with both FLAC and DSD files on my iMac...it was a 1 seconds plug & play "installation".


----------



## omniweltall

raoultrifan said:


> Sorry to disagree here, but the USB implementation of Modi kinda sucks, at least in the first firmware revision. The optical transport is very good instead, with very low jitter. Check some measurements for Mimby and see for yourself, out ears are always lying, because we all love added harmonics.
> 
> However, I really don't think the 2 DACs are playing in the same league, not referring only to a much better transport done by the CV2+ or its ability to native DSD decoding, but also to a much better USB (XMOS) implementation, internally discrete design and manufacturer's after-sales support. Also, CV2+ has no caps in signal path, it might worth telling this.
> 
> P.S.: Topping D50 measures absolutely perfect, even better than 2K DACs and way much better than Mimby, but that doesn't means I will ever trade my transport/DAC cards from inside CV2+ for an external Topping D50. It's like crippling my CV2+ combo.


No worries, mate. You have your preferences.


----------



## up late

raoultrifan said:


> Forgot to say that it all depends on the price you're paying for the CV2+; myself I found it cheaper...about half the price, and for me it was a no-brainer choice. In case someone needs to choose between a full price upgrade from CV2 to CV2+ vs. a cheaper external DAC, then...not sure what to say, because it's not my money.
> 
> I personally find a much safer choice the CV2+ upgrade than an external DAC and less space on my desk. As for the sound...it's all here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-burson-conductor-v2-and-v2.798772/page-73#post-14624198. I had it tested with both FLAC and DSD files on my iMac...it was a 1 seconds plug & play "installation".


how would you rate the quality of the internal components, circuit board etc., that are used in the cv2+?


----------



## Zojokkeli

omniweltall said:


> Mate, if you already have the V2, then you already have the better portion of the V2+. I don't see any need to add the DAC.
> 
> There are better options to consider for DACs. The cheaper Mimby is a better DAC, for me.



I'm using Chord Mojo as a DAC now, and I have Schiit Bifrost Uber I've been thinking about upgrading to Multibit and hooking up to the Burson. But I also find the idea of V2+ as be-all and end-all unit worth of considering. The price of ~600€ for the DAC chip seems very high though.


----------



## raoultrifan

up late said:


> how would you rate the quality of the internal components, circuit board etc., that are used in the cv2+?



I’ve posted some pics with the CV2+ on the previous page, but also an inside review of the CV2 with detailed pics too.

- Quality of the PCB is top notch, double sided, with big ground plane, gold-plated connectors between the Transport and DAC, as well between DAC and headamp.
- Very good and clean soldering, nothing to complain here. I’ve also dismantled tge front playe PCB and bottom playe PCB and I was impressed to see all RCA plugs soldered correctly on their entire diameter and not a single drop of flux.
- Backside power transistors and voltage regulators are having thermal paste between their TO-220 case and backside aluminium plate.
- As for the internal components...have a look to the two shielded toroid transformers, ELNA and WIMA capacitors and Vishay resistors...simply beatiful and high-grade components.

In regard to your question, on a scale from 1 to 10 I don’t hesitate to give it 10. 

Let me know if you want me to provide some more close-up or even 1:1 macro pics for you and to what internal parts.


----------



## omniweltall

Zojokkeli said:


> I'm using Chord Mojo as a DAC now, and I have Schiit Bifrost Uber I've been thinking about upgrading to Multibit and hooking up to the Burson. But I also find the idea of V2+ as be-all and end-all unit worth of considering. The price of ~600€ for the DAC chip seems very high though.


You mean, the CV2+ ESS 9018 sabre chip costs EUR600?


----------



## up late

raoultrifan said:


> I’ve posted some pics with the CV2+ on the previous page, but also an inside review of the CV2 with detailed pics too.
> 
> - Quality of the PCB is top notch, double sided, with big ground plane, gold-plated connectors between the Transport and DAC, as well between DAC and headamp.
> - Very good and clean soldering, nothing to complain here. I’ve also dismantled tge front playe PCB and bottom playe PCB and I was impressed to see all RCA plugs soldered correctly on their entire diameter and not a single drop of flux.
> ...


i've seen the pics that you've posted. the cv2+'s internals certainly look impressive to me as i've said, but i'm not an audio electronics geek.  i was just interested in your knowledgeable opinion. thanks.


----------



## raoultrifan (Nov 28, 2018)

omniweltall said:


> You mean, the CV2+ ESS 9018 sabre chip costs EUR600?



Here's the link: https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/9018dac-pcb/. 550 USD or 480 EUR (probably before taxes, not sure). However, I've seen this DAC on Black Friday and I think it was 20% discount on lot of their products.

L.E.: PCB looks green on the above link, so maybe it's from the CV1+ and not from the CV2+. Might worth asking Burson about the final price and how to get it.


----------



## omniweltall

Thanks for the link, mate. 

No way I'm spending that much money on a Sabre 9018 DAC module. The better part of my CV2+ is the amp. The DAC is just a bonus for me.

I always recommend separate DAC and amp anyway. Keep the CV amp, and look for a DAC elsewhere. They evolve differently. What if you want to keep the amp, but change your DAC later on? You take it out and sell the DAC module? 

Just an opinion.


----------



## raoultrifan (Nov 29, 2018)

Had a look now to Audiphonics and realized that cheapest external DAC based on ES9018S chip and XMOS transport costs 492.15 EUR (559.51 USD) + shipping. Even with Chinese DAC + transport + PSU + case +remote I still can't find something way below 500 EUR. So, I still think that who wants XMOS + ES9018S to drive CV2, then Burson's 'transport' and 'DAC' cards might be a good option here; also, it's fully compatible and backup by 5-years warranty after all. 

However, if really need something newer on the market or at least proven to be good-sounding, then MATRIX QUATTRO II (ES9018S inside), Benchmark DAC3 or Matrix-X-Sabre Pro (both with ES9028PRO inside), SMSL D1 DAC or MATRIX X-SABRE PRO (both with ES9038PRO inside) could be a better option to feed the CV2.

If money would be a concern, then Topping D50 is strongly recommended (although I'm not sure you'll love the visual impact caused when you mix back plastic with silver aluminium).


----------



## raoultrifan (Nov 28, 2018)

Here's a pic with back-plate with the RCA plugs. Do notice the high quality of how these plugs are soldered.








However, the grounding between the RCA board (back-plate) and the mainboard is done via a couple of copper/gold-plated pins. I'm sure the contact between those pins and their corresponding sockets are about perfect (I measured less than 0.1 Ohms), but my OCD "told me" to do an even better grounding through the chassis itself. So, I removed the white plastic washers and now the screw-nuts from the analogue inputs are making full contact with the chassis. Worth mentioning that this can only be done for the analogue (I and II) and DAC-OUT plugs, because analogue and digital cards have different grounds (to minimize noise and mains hum). In case digital inputs (C) or PRE-OUT are touching the chassis I would say that a new CV2+ might need to get purchased!




Notice the missing plastic washers for the II, I and DAC-OUT plugs, so screw-nuts are actually pressed to the chassis to make perfect contact.


----------



## up late

omniweltall said:


> Thanks for the link, mate.
> 
> No way I'm spending that much money on a Sabre 9018 DAC module. The better part of my CV2+ is the amp. The DAC is just a bonus for me.
> 
> ...


i already have a separate dac and head-amp but had been considering moving to an all-in-one desktop solution for some time. the cv2+ doesn't feel like a compromise.


----------



## omniweltall

up late said:


> i already have a separate dac and head-amp but had been considering moving to an all-in-one desktop solution for some time. the cv2+ doesn't feel like a compromise.


It is not  

DAC differences are more subtle. In my opinion, if you got CV2+, then no worries. But if you got CV2, having a separate DAC gives you more versatility in the future. Just a better option.

Either way, both options are good. First-world problem haha.


----------



## raoultrifan

@up late , I found yesterday a CV2+ on ebay.com at 999 USD; seems a good price to me (I paid a bit over 860 USD on my "used like new" CV2 + transport + DAC). You could still use the digital inputs (RCA/SPDI or fiber/TOSLINK) to connect an external transport or you could use the analogue inputs (I or II) to connect an external DAC as well. I think that if you find a good offer, no matter if CV2 or CV2+, just take it.


----------



## up late

thanks for that but i already own the cv2+


----------



## raoultrifan

Yeah...it probably was too early in the morning for that message. 

I guess it was Zojokkeli the one who asked actually. Thank you!


----------



## Matias (Nov 29, 2018)

When I upgraded my CV2 to CV2+ the DAC board and the USB board that came were red. That was October 2017.


----------



## raoultrifan

A similar package I got myself few days ago too. 

BTW, why did you felt the need for adding the Regen and it's linear PSU to the CV2+? Noisy USB ports or something?

Off-topic P.S.: I do like how your amp is measuring in bridged mono mode. I don't think I've ever seen such good measurements for a Class-D amplifier.


----------



## terlingua

raoultrifan said:


> @up late , I found yesterday a CV2+ on ebay.com at 999 USD; seems a good price to me (I paid a bit over 860 USD on my "used like new" CV2 + transport + DAC). You could still use the digital inputs (RCA/SPDI or fiber/TOSLINK) to connect an external transport or you could use the analogue inputs (I or II) to connect an external DAC as well. I think that if you find a good offer, no matter if CV2 or CV2+, just take it.



I guess it was mine, and it was sold yesterday. I had CV2+ on sale here with no interest.
It was really hard to let go but I needed to cover some expenses for my Hegel H190. If you compare strictly headphone amps CV2+ is better but I bought hegel to drive speakers not headphones. 
One day I will buy CV2+ again.


----------



## raoultrifan

Hmmm...such a small world? 

Too bad H190 has no headamp inside; in this price range other manufacturers are including built-in dedicated headamps, usually solid-state class-A. However, internal DAC seems an innovation with it's proprietary "modded" synchronous instead asynchronous USB transfer, so wondering how it actually sounds.

As for selling the CV2+, I can't think of a good punishment for you, but next time you feel like doing something like that, please try selling a kidney...this might hurt you less than selling Hi-Fi's.


----------



## Matias

raoultrifan said:


> A similar package I got myself few days ago too.
> 
> BTW, why did you felt the need for adding the Regen and it's linear PSU to the CV2+? Noisy USB ports or something?
> 
> Off-topic P.S.: I do like how your amp is measuring in bridged mono mode. I don't think I've ever seen such good measurements for a Class-D amplifier.



ISO Regen + LPS-1 definitely increased resolution and textures on my setup. Even using a fairly quiet computer PSU (Corsair RM550x). I recommend using the ISO Regen with its regular Mean Well SMPS, than upgrade to iFi iPower and Uptone LPS-1(.2) whenever po$$ible.

Off-topic: the Calyx Femti is based on ICEpower 125ASX2 module (datasheet), which can run in stereo (SE) or bridged (BTL). My Wyred 4 Sound STI-500 v2 integrated also has 2 of those modules in bridge.


----------



## devilboy (Nov 30, 2018)

I know this post isn't along the same vein as the thread's current direction, but this is something that has been on my mind for a while so I'm going to ask.

I've wondered why the Burson doesn't get more love amongst the head fi community. As I peruse the forums and read on user's affinity for certain amplifiers, I rarely come across someone's passion for Burson products. This is my fourth Burson product and I've been thrilled with every one of them. I have been into the two-channel loudspeaker area of high-end audio for 22 years and I have been buying and selling like mad over that time. I have had over $250,000 worth of audio equipment go through my hands over those years and I have never had a component that was more ridiculously well built then any of the Burson products I've had. They are built like tanks and when the owner takes it out of the box he or she knows that their money is well spent on the construction of that piece.

When you look inside the Burson....when you look at the anatomy,  it just reeks of quality. I'm actually thinking of getting the clear top just so I could look at what makes it tick.

When I first got the Burson, I was concerned that I wouldn't like the DAC portion of the unit. I've had 3 Metrum dacs so I'm used to the R2R sound. Using the V2+ has left me wanting for nothing. And this is in my headphone system or my 2-channel loudspeaker system because the Burson doubles to function in both.

Thinking back to my original comment in this post. Maybe the Burson doesn't get much love because it doesn't have balanced outputs???
Who cares. What I'm getting sounds lovely and I really have no desire to change.

Sorry for the rant...... Just wanted to get that out.


----------



## omniweltall

Dont worry about balanced. Some people are just obsessed by it. Good amps are good amps, regardless balanced or SE. 

Btw, Burson is probably the only amp maker that can nail silver color. Their silver is really nice looking.


----------



## devilboy

It's quite stunning and classy, IMO.


----------



## raoultrifan

omniweltall said:


> Dont worry about balanced. Some people are just obsessed by it. Good amps are good amps, regardless balanced or SE.
> [...].



Totally agree under most circumstances, but sometimes science wins and under some circumstances balanced or active ground circuits might help on driving high impedance cans, power hungry cans or headphones with cheap and thin cables that are prone to external interferences:
- https://www.headphone.com/pages/balanced-headphones-guide
- http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/
- https://benchmarkmedia.com/blogs/application_notes/balanced-vs-unbalanced-analog-interfaces
- https://benchmarkmedia.com/blogs/application_notes/audio-myth-balanced-headphone-outputs-are-better
- https://www.head-fi.org/threads/an-...heir-benefits-now-with-numerical-data.741776/

So, as it seems, if for audio transmission from source to the amplifier, at least for distances longer than 10 meter, things are quite clear for everyone that balanced is better because it cancels the EMI/RFI noise that get injected into the cables, also crosstalk is worse on longer cables (read this: http://www.ti.com/lit/an/sloa054e/sloa054e.pdf), for headphones and speakers amplifiers thing might be different and hard to justify the price difference for most of us.

Under ideal conditions single-ended and balanced amplifiers will probably sound the same, but crosstalk, THD and SNR will always measure better for the balanced amplifier (if same amplifier schematic is used).


----------



## raoultrifan (Dec 1, 2018)

devilboy said:


> I know this post isn't along the same vein as the thread's current direction, but this is something that has been on my mind for a while so I'm going to ask.
> 
> I've wondered why the Burson doesn't get more love amongst the head fi community. As I peruse the forums and read on user's affinity for certain amplifiers, I rarely come across someone's passion for Burson products. This is my fourth Burson product and I've been thrilled with every one of them. I have been into the two-channel loudspeaker area of high-end audio for 22 years and I have been buying and selling like mad over that time. I have had over $250,000 worth of audio equipment go through my hands over those years and I have never had a component that was more* ridiculously well built* then any of the Burson products I've had. They are *built like tanks* and when the owner takes it out of the box he or she knows that their money is well spent on the construction of that piece.
> 
> ...



I've took the liberty to bold the words that most of us should agree with, thank you.

I actually love Burson's products and I've always had a passion for these because are very well built, with great electronic components inside (ELNA, Vishay, ALPS, shielded toroids, thick PCB boards with good ground planes etc.) and sound is very good indeed. Burson name is probably not very popular because they don't build audio for the masses and don't make "zillion" of products per week, they are more like a small audio company aimed to deliver high quality products with great electronic components inside. Also, selling price for their products is usually above average (PLAY, FUN and BANG seem to be different here and I'm happy for that) and some fox might prefer more popular audio devices instead.

For those looking for audio devices built around high quality components, then Burson products are probably the price/quality ratio in this class. Also, great customer support and 5-years warranty is a very good plus.

Looking further for their next audiophile and non-euphonic product.


----------



## omniweltall

raoultrifan said:


> Looking further for their next audiophile and non-euphonic product.



Non-euphonic?


----------



## Zojokkeli

omniweltall said:


> You mean, the CV2+ ESS 9018 sabre chip costs EUR600?



The local importer quoted me 570€ for the DAC-module. Not sure if you can get it cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## raoultrifan

Euphonic = sounds "better".  Is definitely not neutral, but also not colored...it's more like that sound full of harmonics that studio producers had no intention to get them there, but most say that "it sounds better", while ADC and scope measurements proves that output is different than input source. 

https://benchmarkmedia.com/blogs/application_notes/124929287-how-should-i-buy-an-audio-system


----------



## raoultrifan

Zojokkeli said:


> The local importer quoted me 570€ for the DAC-module. Not sure if you can get it cheaper elsewhere.



I saw the entire CV2+ on BlackFriday2018 at 1075 EUR (in my country, at avstore.ro), it was a 72h offer only...for an entire weekend, but it was definitely the best price I've seen for this great combo. So, I'm not sure I can encourage you to make the step right now at this price, instead you could wait for a better offer...hope for <400 EUR if you can find it.


----------



## raoultrifan

Hmmm...wondering how CV2+ will compare with https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/playmate/ and https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/swing/. Really nice move, Burson...looking further for some decent naked pics, listening tests and measurements.


----------



## omniweltall

ESS9038. 

About time Hope they sell a boatload of these


----------



## devilboy

Sweet. These will expose Burson to more people who otherwise couldn't afford their pricier stuff.


----------



## Matias (Dec 3, 2018)

So Playmate is a headphone amp + preamp + DAC and the Swing is preamp + DAC only?
Edit: Answering myself, yes they are.


----------



## EternalChampion

"We have listened very carefully to the wishes of Play owners and our Playmate fulfills a very long wish list."

This...for V3+  !!  Hopefully the big boy appears before summer.


----------



## raoultrifan

EternalChampion said:


> "We have listened very carefully to the wishes of Play owners and our Playmate fulfills a very long wish list."


I think lot of guys asked for SPDIF/TOSLINK inputs, some others asked an upgrade after the ES9018 DAC chip, not that there's a huge difference between, but at least is new on the market.



EternalChampion said:


> This...for V3+  !!  Hopefully the big boy appears before summer.


Hmmm...I would be so very glad to see a CV3+ coming and I'd like you to be right, but I'm not sure there's enough market for a future CV3+ (hope I'm wrong here).


----------



## EternalChampion

raoultrifan said:


> I think lot of guys asked for SPDIF/TOSLINK inputs, some others asked an upgrade after the ES9018 DAC chip, not that there's a huge difference between, but at least is new on the market.



There are some known issues with Conductor models such as electric noise (I have it through analogue inputs), or like you mentioned before the absence of power surge protection and such, but the recommendations that I made to Burson in regards to their next Conductor were mostly related to...well..the sound.   Very small things and tweaks for the DAC section like a bit of extra subbass edge while keeping the neutral-warm sig will be great for enjoyment and definitely better defined vocals are necessary (more powerful/up front and more lightweight for the ear).
And lastly, to be given a few seats closer to the stage!  It happens in many tracks I find myself somehow disconnected from the music and wanting to get closer for a more engaging and fuller experience:





raoultrifan said:


> Hmmm...I would be so very glad to see a CV3+ coming and I'd like you to be right, but I'm not sure there's enough market for a future CV3+ (hope I'm wrong here).



Why not?  I've had the impression that the Burson products including the Conductor series were considered very successful.   As long as Burson keeps the same pricing policy I don't think they'll have a problem.


----------



## up late

looks like burson is dispensing with toroidal transformers altogether


----------



## omniweltall

up late said:


> looks like burson is dispensing with toroidal transformers altogether


We'll have to wait for the CV lineup for those, I think.


----------



## raoultrifan

up late said:


> looks like burson is dispensing with toroidal transformers altogether



In their new audio line BURSON's using powerful 12V SMPS low-noise power bricks followed by internal MCPS power regulators: https://www.bursonaudio.com/max-current-power-supply/. Basically, already regulated 12V voltage gets regulated and stabilized again for each power rail, per their need: separate regulators for +15V and -15V, additional +5V, +3.3V, +1.2V linear regulators for the digital parts.


----------



## up late

understood


----------



## Matias

"When compared to transformer based linear PS designs, a 2 Watts generated by our amplifiers can match the dynamics and impact of traditional 6W amplifiers."
This pretty much hints of dropping the linear power supply from the Conductor line.


----------



## raoultrifan

Most likely, yes...I've seen this approach in other audio devices too, recently in power amplifiers as well. There's an ongoing debate on LPSU vs. SMPS, but if both are carefully designed and implemented then we, customers, should not be impacted negatively at all. All we care about is a decent price for a good audiophile quality, and if lot of warranty might be included in the price, then we're all happy about it. 

Need to wait few more months till the first subjective and objective tests will appear on Head-Fi, but I'm confident that first tests will be very good.


----------



## filip sebastian

Has anyone listened to Beyerdynamic T1 first gen with Burston Conductor V2+?


----------



## raoultrifan (Dec 14, 2018)

I was finally able to do some tests to the DAC section. I got very good results, couldn't find any flaws, actually it measures even better than the amplifier itself (at least in regard to harmonics).

I realized that the PGA2310 chip only takes care of controlling the volume for the preamp section only, DAC's volume is controlled internally by the ES9018S DAC chip, which makes lot of sense actually.




 THD of 0.0021%, even lower than BURSON's specs. Keeping 2nd and 3rd harmonics around -100dB is probably making this DAC so neutral.




 For 50Hz signals the 2nd harmonic is around -93dB. Under no circumstances mains hum will be audible (unless ground-loop happens).




 A +/-0.05dB linearity is about perfect, not sure how many DACs can achieve this performance.




 Looks like sharp roll-off filter to me, you can't go wrong with this digital filter.




 Jitter test shows no visible "skirts", which is very good. Third harmonic is low enough at around -90dB, but it's out of the audible band anyway.





Impulse response.


----------



## up late

filip sebastian said:


> Has anyone listened to Beyerdynamic T1 first gen with Burston Conductor V2+?


no, but i am familiar with the t1. i can't help thinking that this combination may be bright to the point of fatiguing. i'd recommend that you try before you buy.


----------



## raoultrifan

EternalChampion said:


> Got tired of the Essence One and decided to put your hands on this shiny beast?  Good choice.  Upgraditis is one dangerous epidemic that's for sure
> 
> I'm a proud victim of its buzzing noise   This goes away with digital connection though.  I think you must be the first to mention the absence of interference filter...



By digital connection you mean optical/TOSLINK? Or noise goes away even when using COAX/SPDIF RCA cable connection?
What if you use a laptop on batteries and USB connection (short USB cable, 0.5m if you can find one)?

Thank you, and sorry I can't replicate this on my CV2+ at all, so can't help much here.


----------



## EternalChampion

raoultrifan said:


> By digital connection you mean optical/TOSLINK? Or noise goes away even when using COAX/SPDIF RCA cable connection?
> What if you use a laptop on batteries and USB connection (short USB cable, 0.5m if you can find one)?



Both optical and coax produce zero noise.  With USB I get a bit of noise which I believe it should be expected, don't you agree?  Or maybe I'm wrong..

The major problem appears only when I connect the RCA analogue.  I tried a different RCA cable to check for malfunction but still it's there, then same cable on Soloist SL MK2 and noise disappeared completely, so yeah,  it is an interference issue within the Conductor.

PS.  I have no laptop or Mac to test for the rest, sorry.


----------



## raoultrifan

EternalChampion said:


> Both optical and coax produce zero noise.  With USB I get a bit of noise which I believe it should be expected, don't you agree?  Or maybe I'm wrong..
> 
> The major problem appears only when I connect the RCA analogue.  I tried a different RCA cable to check for malfunction but still it's there, then same cable on Soloist SL MK2 and noise disappeared completely, so yeah,  it is an interference issue within the Conductor.
> 
> PS.  I have no laptop or Mac to test for the rest, sorry.



Also, a true-sine UPS with input power outlet might help here.

I do have a tiny little noise when inserting the USB cable from computer to CV2+, but this is only felt when using very sensitive cans (16 Ohms IEMs, or AKG K550 32 Ohms cans).

- 1) So, when feeding the CV2+ from an external analogue source are you hearing that noise/hum much higher in amplitude?
- 2) What happens if no RCA cable is connected to source input # 1 or #2?
- 3) What happens if RCA cables is connected, but no analogue source is connected?
- 4) What happens if RCA cable and analogue input source are all connected?
- 5) When hum-noise is present, could you please revert power plug in your mains outlet of your CV2+ (phase with null to get reverted)?
- 6) When hum-noise is present, could you please use sort of a power adapter that removes the ground (ideally would be Hum-X, but for a couple of minutes test a 3-poles to 2-pole adapter should work)? Just please use a DMM to measure CV2+ case voltage; if higher than 50V AC, please don't continue any audio tests! If your home electrical circuits are having troubles or inside the CV2+ there's short-circuit between ground and one of the mains poles, shock hazard may occur when removing the safety ground, this is why I am recommending the Hum-X for this test (inside Hum-X there're couple of powerful diodes, few resistors and caps, to ensure 100% safety when voltage between the safety-ground and phase is higher than 1.7V).

From the above questions I'm only trying to see if you have a house issue with the grounding or a very polluted ground. Also, sometimes noise might get injected from the null pole as well. It's really hard for me to understand how this issue only happens to some of us, and without having myself this issue on my CV2+ it's so hard to troubleshoot it.


----------



## EternalChampion

To clarify, the USB noise that I'm getting is much different from the RCA analogue noise.  The first sounds like a continuous hum without interruption while the latter changes amplitude all the time and with small interruptions.  And it's a lot more annoying too.

So here is what's going on: My source is the STX II.  I'm using Coax and Toslink (my favorite) to send digital or converted signal with the sound card serving as the DAC sometimes.  Whether it's analogue or digital signal going through, both Toslink/Coax have absolutely no problems with noise.  The noise is only present through the RCA analogue connection from the STX II to either "I" or "II" on V2+.  And like I said,  with the Soloist there was no issue.

Now, in the case that I connect just the RCA analogue and no digital cables are involved, the noise isn't that strong but again it is quite distracting at higher volume.  It is when one of the TOS/Coax/USB *and* the RCA analogue are connected at the same time when the noise gets really loud and kills music enjoyment, again through the RCA analogue.

So, can you draw a conclusion from my above observations?

I'm not really in a mood to go into too much hassle with this noise thing as I've already settled with the optical cable that works flawlessly for the time being.


----------



## raoultrifan

If when no RCA and digital cables are connected there is no hum/noise, but when connecting RCA and/or digital cables noise appears, I can only think to polluted ground or ground loop. It's really hard to say without being in front of the CV2+, sorry.

BTW, have you looked to https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-burson-conductor-v2-and-v2.798772/page-74#post-14626702? Analogue grounding for the RCA plugs from the back is done via a regular PIN/wire from the back analogue plugs via an internal connector to the motherboard (no pics, but you could have a look inside and check), so if that pin got loose a little bit, perhaps the grounding might not be perfect anymore. You could try joining the analogue RCA outer ground (nut) with the aluminium case to improve the analogue grounding (notice the missing plastic washers for I, II and DAC-Out). Just take care that analogue and digital grounds are separated and joining analogue and digital grounds may get your CV2+ defective, so work with the analogue plugs/washers only (I, II and DAC-Out can touch the aluminium case, but PRE-Out and COAX should never touch the case)! Detailed and bigger pic here: https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/10204423.jpg. Also, a Digital MultiMeter able to measure Ohms might help here, so you can double check what I wrote in this paragraph, maybe your CV2+ is a different revision as mine and grounding could be done differently, so use a DMM first.


----------



## Milan01 (Jan 31, 2019)

Hello everyone !

A little over a month ago,I received the dac Burr Brown Pcm 1793 that I wanted to test out of curiosity to compare with the Sabre ESS 9018.

For those who are not aware, on my Burson Conductor V1, we have the choice to purchase the dac built into the amp, either based on Burr Brown 1793 or Sabre 9018 based (alone, the dac burr brown costs 235 euros and sabre 480 euros).

But, it's not because one is more expensive than the other that he is better, it is above all a question of association and personal tastes (especially that most people on the net prefer the burr brown to the sword, that's why I wanted to do the test to make my own opinion on it).




Burr Brown 1793



Sabre 9018









So here are my impressions, based solely on my Kennerton Odin mk2:



Personally, I find the BB (Burr brown Pcm 1793) warmer than the sword but unfortunately I think it's too much on that side (yet I love the heat), the sound of my Odin with my sabre dac is already quite hot enough (in any case I have not felt at any time a cold sound, I think this sword is rather neutral on that side).



This BB 1793 is rounder and softer (and surprisingly I think it's too much because the Odin does not need that), more airy than the Sabre 9018 but it has more opening, and a more holographic, living sound. The treble are much more beautiful on the sword for me because more matte (less treble) and more biting, incisive.



The sword is also more transparent, the timbres sound more natural and there is more body, more nuances, contrasts, details, the sound is slightly clearer (more high medium). There is also a little more serious on the sword but what differentiates the most on this point is its impact, its depth, which is much more important on the sabre.

And one of the most obvious differences is the fact that the sound comes from further with the BB 1793, there is  less presence, touch / physical aspect of the sword disappears, and that personally I find it a shame.

Finally I sent back this dac to Burson and they kindly refunded me. Thanks to them  !

I discovered how much I loved my amp with this the sabre dac , a great pleasure listening to this Odin impresses me day by day!












PS : Sorry for my bad English, I'm French


----------



## raoultrifan

Interesting, seems than it was a dual PCM1793, with two DACs inside working in dual-mono mode. If I were you I would probably keep both, swap it monthly, just to change sound flavors. 

Thank you for the review and pics!


----------



## Milan01 (Feb 1, 2019)

With pleasure

But for the Dacs I prefer by far the sabre with my Kennerton Odin, with all music's ( more refined with calm music and more punchy with dynamic music ) !


----------



## belgar

Anybody ever had any issues with the USB interface? 

I'm on my second v2+ and about a year into ownership they both started to "drop" the interface in the sense that my Mac didn't see the DAC anymore and I couldn't really output any audio anymore. I noticed that in particular if the Burson was on for a longer period of time (eg. overnight), even without processing any signal.  I then had to leave it off for many hours, sometimes days in order to come back. I tested it with Mac and PC so I could rule out an issue at the source.

I was in touch with Burson about the first issue and eventually the only solution was to exchange it. Now that I am on my 2nd with seemingly the same issue I wonder whether the issue is deeper rooted.


----------



## up late

no issues with the usb interface on my cv2+ so far


----------



## raoultrifan

That's odd...and a bit scary perhaps. I forgot my CV2+ powered ON overnight, but didn't had any issues with it. I'll try checking the temeperatures on the USB-transport active components, but you could also do the same if you have time and let's compare temps, please. Thanks!


----------



## raoultrifan (Feb 2, 2019)

@belgar, I assume you did changed the USB cable, right? 

Given the input received from @belgar, I left my CV2+ for about 4 hours powered ON, then I took my middle finger, I mean "digital" thermometer, and started doing some temperature measurements inside the CV2+. One thing's for sure, the inside air is not moving, because there're no holes and not ventilation with the outside, but it should not exceed 40C inside (25C room temp.). I found the ESS chip to be warm-to-hot (it wasn’t over 50C, out of the max. 70C recommended by manufacturer) and the PGA2310 pretty hot (above 50C for sure, but below 70C). The XMOS chip was only warm, below 40C, so there's absolutely nothing inside the transport card to overheat for sure.

So from three chips tested I got, from warm to hot: XU208 (estimate 40C) < ES9018S (estimate 50C) < PGA2310 (estimate 60C).

However, just to be 110% I’ll be on the safe side in the future, I installed three heatsinks inside the CV2+: one on the XMOS transport chip, the second one to the ESS DAC chip and the latest to the TI volume control chip.






vs.











vs.





Of course, this is not a recommended mod, because I wasn't able to identify any overheating components inside CV2+ and @belgar found no root-cause for his issue yet. This mod it's just fun to do it, nothing else. 


Now that I took out the transport and DAC boards, I got some more pics and a bit of detailing with what I found inside:





On left of board, ST LD1117 linear power regulators for 1.2V and 3.3V for the DAC chip: https://www.st.com/resource/en/datasheet/cd00002116.pdf, on top the 0.1ppm 100 MHz TCXO






Foxconn USB connector, the SO8 chip M25P40 Micron flash memory on top: https://www.micron.com/~/media/documents/products/data-sheet/nor-flash/serial-nor/m25p/m25p40.pdf, the well-known XMOS XU208 chip (U30870C10): http://www.xmos.com/download/private/XU208-128-TQ64-Datasheet(1.9).pdf and the three quartz:24.000 KHz, 24.576 KHz and 22.570 KHz .

I see no data isolation between the XMOS chip and the 5-pin header connected to DAC board (probably the the I2S), so any kind of USB protection placed in front of the USB plug might help in preventing unwanted jitter increase or power spikes while plugging/unplugging USB cord, but also when powering the device ON/OFF (or the attached computer). Ground loops might also be lowered, if exists, by using a device in front of the USB plug. By "device" or "protection" I'm referring to something like Schiit Wyrd or a similar and cheap equipment, but even a decent HUB with it's own power adapter could help as well (not the cheapest one), even if the transport chip takes the power from inside CV2+. A simple HUB root in front of the USB transport might minimize USB noises coming from the computer and will decouple somehow the transport from the computer. However, this is not an USB isolation, at least not for the data lines. However, such a device might not improve anything in the audio chain, so it’m more like a nice-to-have actually (mostly for those with ground-loops).

The ES9018S 8-channels DAC chip has a DNR of 129 dB per channel when working in 8-ch. mode and 135 in mono mode (all channels paralleled) and a THD of -120 dB and its max. power consumption should not exceed 100 mW and the operating temperature: 0 to 70C. However, the heatsink I placed on top of it will help in reducing the dissipated heat, although not needed given the measured temps. hence I don't think any manufacturer did that.

BTW, check the bypassing caps from behind the ESS chip and the bottom of the DAC board:





Bypassing capacitor for the ES9018S DAC chip.





Pretty nice layout and lot of ground plane on the DAC chip left-side.


----------



## belgar

I'm impressed @raoultrifan! I wished I was that handy with hardware!

Yes, I not only tried different computers but also different wires. Australia is far away from my studio so I wanted to rule out any other issues before shipping it  

Your discovery may well be the answer, thanks. I never have any issue when running it for just a few hours, and so far it always came back to life.


----------



## raoultrifan

1. When you see that your CV2+ has this issue again, after a 5 seconds power cycle, does the issue is still present or music is singing again?
If possible, get the top cover off and power it OFF, then immediately check with your finger the XMOS and ESS chips temperature (power OFF the device first!)? Just please touch the top case first, then the plastic top case of the chips, but not the board pins (to be sure there will be no electrostatic discharge).

2. Also, while issue is present, what happens if you get the top cover off and let it cool down, while powered ON? Will the CV2+ be seen by the computer and able to play songs again (without power cycle)?

I will also try using the IR thermometer I have, but given the very small chips, it might be difficult to "focus" the thermal cell on the correct spot, not mentioning that after taking the cover off in about 10 seconds temps are lowering immediately, so measurements may not be precise, this is why I used my finger instead of IR thermometer actually. At 60C I am unable to keep my finger for more than 5 seconds.


----------



## Sound Eq

I re bought the Burson conductor V2+, I wonder if any of you suggest to buy a good power cord, or is the stock one good enough. I once auditioned the audo gd nfb27 and changing the power cord did wonders to the sound. If you think that changing the power cord would be something beneficial which one would you suggest, to add more body to the mids

Since its been almost over a year, can I ask did any of you do any mods, or recommend anything to do or add to the V2+


----------



## devilboy

Just curious, what headphones will you use with the Burson? Also, will you use its DAC or do you have your own?


----------



## Sound Eq

devilboy said:


> Just curious, what headphones will you use with the Burson? Also, will you use its DAC or do you have your own?



I will use the meze empyrean and i have as well the cord qutest


----------



## devilboy

Yes, that Meze looks very nice.
I'm interested to know how you like the Chord Qutest vs the DAC in the Burson.


----------



## raoultrifan

Default power cord will do just well. I don't think there are any easy mods available to CV2+, but perhaps other headfiers might have a different oppinion.


----------



## Sound Eq

Giacomino said:


> Hello everyone, I have tried these parameters of Audirvana on mac with my Burson V2 + and I feel them fantastic, try them and report here thanks!
> Good music!



i never understood what those settings do, but sounds good to me following your settings

do others have other recommendations to try

its so strange that i prefer the sound from burson alone than hooking to it the chord qutest as a dac, so so strange


----------



## Milan01 (Feb 4, 2019)

Why Is strange to prefer your burson alone than with the chord ? It depends to your preferences, the synergy, not the price 
But what differences have you heard ?


----------



## Sound Eq

Milan01 said:


> Why Is strange to prefer your burson alone than with the chord ? It depends to your preferences, the synergy, not the price
> But what differences have you heard ?



this is the strangest thing, with qutest as a dac the dynamics went south, and bass became less, and the sound became thin, which is something I did not expect at all. Using the burson alone was way better in everything


----------



## devilboy

So I assume you haven't heard the Burson with any other dac besides the Chord?
I'm thinking of adding a Metrum DAC.
I've had four already, but never with the Burson.


----------



## Sound Eq

devilboy said:


> So I assume you haven't heard the Burson with any other dac besides the Chord?
> I'm thinking of adding a Metrum DAC.
> I've had four already, but never with the Burson.



i just tried it with qutest, unless something is wrong with the interconnects I am just surprised why with burson alone the sound is more dynamic and fuller, it really by itself is a great dac amp, so I am totally surprised

i will try other interconnects and mojo and ifi black label tomorrow


----------



## up late

it seems like you have underestimated the cv2+ or overestimated the qutest or both


----------



## Zojokkeli

Sound Eq said:


> i just tried it with qutest, unless something is wrong with the interconnects I am just surprised why with burson alone the sound is more dynamic and fuller, it really by itself is a great dac amp, so I am totally surprised
> 
> i will try other interconnects and mojo and ifi black label tomorrow



Let us know how it goes. I'm using Mojo at the moment, but upgrading my CV2 to CV2+ or upgrading my Bifrost Uber to Multibit are on my mind.


----------



## Sound Eq

hi everyone can we change the opamps on v2+ and if yes which ones to buy 

and what would be the change in sound using the internal dac


----------



## EternalChampion

Sound Eq said:


> hi everyone can we change the opamps on v2+ and if yes which ones to buy
> 
> and what would be the change in sound using the internal dac



Conductor is purpose-specific and you can't plug anything onto the circuit.  It doesn't even accept any of the previous Conductor dac boards...It is based on V5 op amp technology and the V5 parts are spread onto the circuit, there are no op amp towers to replace! A very experienced tuner might be able to squeeze some extra juice out of it with certain mods but it will hardly worth it, it performs too good already.


----------



## raoultrifan

Sound Eq said:


> hi everyone can we change the opamps on v2+ and if yes which ones to buy
> 
> and what would be the change in sound using the internal dac



No opamps inside, only discreete parts: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/burson-audio-conductor-v2.21385/reviews#review-21099. Well, the digital volume control from the amplifier is an opamp after all, but it's only used on analogue-inputs, not when using the built-in DAC.

You could probably connect an external DAC with more digital filters inside or use DSP plugins.


----------



## Sound Eq

Hi can anyone tell me what this is as I bought mine second hand and found this extra piece in the package


----------



## raoultrifan

Hi,

If I remember well, this is to get signal output on the Pre-Out RCA plugs.
If you do have a DAC inside, then care not.


----------



## kefs

Hi, anyone using v2+ with Sony Z1R's ?
Cheers


----------



## raoultrifan

Sound Eq said:


> Hi can anyone tell me what this is as I bought mine second hand and found this extra piece in the package
> [...]


It's for Pre-Out, otherwise it's not working. In case you have the built-in DAC, I guess you won't need it.


----------



## raoultrifan

kefs said:


> Hi, anyone using v2+ with Sony Z1R's ?
> Cheers



What would be your concerns about?

CV2's internal amplifier is very powerful and it will drive all dynamic and planar headphones with authority.

In case you're worried about the background noise, I just did a test with my Beats Solo2 (very sensitive cans, good outside isolation) and I can hear some background noise, but I don't think you will notice any noise with the Z1R because it has lower sensitivity and higher impedance, but please double check the below measurements provided by Tyll:

https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/SonyMDRZ1Rsn3922.pdf vs. https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/BeatsSoloII2014.pdf, so seems that Z1R needs 2.5 times more voltage to get to 90dB SPL (I can assume that the background noise will be 3 times lower on Z1R than it's on my Solo2).

However, just to be on the safe side, you might want to purchase from an online store that accepts returns without restocking fee.


----------



## kefs

raoultrifan said:


> What would be your concerns about?
> 
> CV2's internal amplifier is very powerful and it will drive all dynamic and planar headphones with authority.
> 
> ...


----------



## kefs

My only concern is whether they sound good together, so wondered of anyone has experience of using them both.
I currently use a Sugden Headmaster, no dac


----------



## up late

synergy in other words. i haven't heard the z1r with the cv2+ as yet but i intend to in the near future and can post my impressions here. 

with regard to background noise, i use the cv2+ with the dynamic cans listed in my profile and i don't detect extraneous noise with any of them. the th900 has the lowest impedance - rated at 25 ohms and a sensitivity of 100db/mw.


----------



## raoultrifan

kefs said:


> My only concern is whether they sound good together, so wondered of anyone has experience of using them both.
> I currently use a Sugden Headmaster, no dac


In respect with output voltage, sensitivity, current, damping factor, Z1R are a joke for CV2 amplifier, so these cans will be driven exactly like Sony designed them to. 

Pleas read my CV2 review for a better understanding. I was driving 8 Ohms speakers with CV2 and entire audio spectrum was perfect.


----------



## alota

I'm tempted about conductor v2+. My phones are ultrasone edition 5 limited. My only doubt is the price. In burson audio site the price in dollar is 1499 vs. Eu price of 1799 euros. Why this big difference?


----------



## Slim1970

alota said:


> I'm tempted about conductor v2+. My phones are ultrasone edition 5 limited. My only doubt is the price. In burson audio site the price in dollar is 1499 vs. Eu price of 1799 euros. Why this big difference?


Likely due to the exchange rate on the dollar. Currently 1 Euro = 1.12 Dollars


----------



## kefs

If thats the case, it should be €1339


----------



## Slim1970

kefs said:


> If thats the case, it should be €1339


Yep, you're right. There is definitely some markup going on


----------



## alota

kefs said:


> If thats the case, it should be €1339


Right so my doubt


----------



## peter123

Could it be that the Euro version is shipped from within EU and have tax included and the USD is shipped from Australia and is excluded tax?


----------



## alota

peter123 said:


> Could it be that the Euro version is shipped from within EU and have tax included and the USD is shipped from Australia and is excluded tax?


I thought this but i have doubts


----------



## DD04

Hey peeps,

The official sources don't mention one way or the other whether the V2+ supports Linux (I'm running Ubuntu) as a source on the USB interface.

Just wondering if anyone out there has these components in their setup and can chime in with any first hand experience.

Thanks.


----------



## raoultrifan

Hi, 

I always thought there should work by default, like on Mac OS, although: https://www.xmos.com/developer/published/enable-usb-drivers-linux.

I think I'll try a live Linux this weekend and see what's going on.


----------



## DD04

raoultrifan said:


> I think I'll try a live Linux this weekend and see what's going on.



That would be awesome!  For the record, I'm running Ubuntu 16.04LTS.



raoultrifan said:


> https://www.xmos.com/developer/published/enable-usb-drivers-linux.



Thanks for that, I checked it out but the info there is quite old and according to this https://askubuntu.com/questions/326597/enabling-usbfs-in-ubuntu#388062, Ubuntu has not supported USBFS for a loooong time. That said, the other noted workarounds might do the trick... or it might just work straight up.


----------



## raoultrifan

Latest Ubuntu LTS Live done with Rufus, DAC was connected after the boot & login finished and the XMOS chip was seen instantly. I had no issue listening to music, all went perfectly. Test laptop was Lenovo T440.​


​*QED!*


----------



## alota

@raoultrifan i think the xmos chip is the same on conductor an playmate,right? You know if is compatible with android? I'm thinking to use my lg like streamer


----------



## peter123

alota said:


> @raoultrifan i think the xmos chip is the same on conductor an playmate,right? You know if is compatible with android? I'm thinking to use my lg like streamer



The V2+ works with Android, I've used it connected to both my phone and tablet occasionally.


----------



## raoultrifan

alota said:


> @raoultrifan i think the xmos chip is the same on conductor an playmate,right? You know if is compatible with android? I'm thinking to use my lg like streamer


Yes, and same drivers


----------



## raoultrifan

peter123 said:


> The V2+ works with Android, I've used it connected to both my phone and tablet occasionally.


On Android all of my DACs work, even the ASUS U7 (I have an old Android tablet with full-size USB port and 5V/1A power).


----------



## DD04

raoultrifan said:


> Latest Ubuntu LTS Live done with Rufus, DAC was connected after the boot & login finished and the XMOS chip was seen instantly. I had no issue listening to music, all went perfectly. Test laptop was Lenovo T440.​*QED!*



@raoultrifan You my friend, are a champion! Thanks for testing that out for me, really appreciate you investing the time and effort. Now there's little holding me back from parting with some hard earned 

I did find it interesting that it shows up as an Analog Output, but hey, if it works, it works.


----------



## raoultrifan

By analogue it means that RCA outputs are ON, by digital it means the optical S/PDIF output is ON. Something similar appears in Windows 10 as well, just "analogue" word is missing.


----------



## filip sebastian (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi,
I am a fresh Burson Conductor V2+ ovner and very happy to acguire. I use the HD800 with Conductor and as a Woo Audio WA6 with T1 secondary system using the Burson DAC. I've been listening some time ago to the V2+ combination with the Hd800 and i was shoched by huge scene and the positioning of the instruments.
But the surprise was when i got the Conductor,it sounds a little "dirty" and crowded. I changed the Supra Lorad entry level power cable with a Wireworld Stratus 7 cable and the sound became clear,the scene grew. The surprise is that it sounds even "warm" away from the analytical sound.


----------



## raoultrifan

Hi Filip, 

I'm glad you like the sound of the CV2+, I also love it myself too.

Based on my ARTA measurements with the default power cord from here https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/burson-audio-conductor-v2.21385/reviews#review-21099 the "distance" between the mains hum and the 1V RMS 1KHz sinewave is 120dB, so definitely inaudible, so in my case changing the power cord makes absolutely no sense.





Changing the power cord to a DAC or a headphone amplifier has nothing to do with the output sound; the only thing that might change would be the decrease of the mains hum or elimination of a possible ground loop (not in my case) and, of course, the output look of your desk setup. Worth mentioning that if anyone has mains-hum or buzz-noises while music is not playing in CV2+, then adding an external 15 EUR EMI/RFI filter and/or a 35 EUR isolation transformer will eliminate any noises coming from the mains (again, not an issue in my case, so not recommended for my CV2+).

The big soundstage of the CV2+ is due to the almost 90dB difference between left and right channel on bass and midrange, which is a very good value for a headphone amplifier.


----------



## up late

"dirty and crowded" aren't descriptors that come to mind when i listen to the cv2+


----------



## devilboy

Filip,
Just curious, which digital input are you using?
Also, is the Conductor plugged straight into the wall or is it into a conditioner or voltage regulator of some sort?


----------



## filip sebastian

@devilboy
I use usb, laptop and external HDD. For my audio equipment, I power it separately: power cable -> power socket -> power filter.

@raoultrifan
The greatest change in sound, I had when I invested in power cable, power filter and separate electrical powering. I perceived similar change when I exchanged speaker cables from cheap to quality ones.
P.S putem discuta mai multe pe privat,te asigur ca merita sa investesti in alimentare. Curentul pentru aceste aparate este precum sangele pentru organism.

By the way, Wirewold cable is an improvement, but even so, it's not the sound heard in the showroom. Any suggestions?


----------



## kefs

All of the Tellurium Q products are outstanding


----------



## kefs

Good job this isn't on the FB page, a thousand trolls would be decrying us for believing in 'snake oil', difference in cabling is astonishing at times, and i fail to believe that someone cannot hear the changes made beit good or bad !


----------



## up late (Jun 8, 2019)

kefs said:


> Good job this isn't on the FB page, a thousand trolls would be decrying us for believing in 'snake oil', difference in cabling is astonishing at times, and i fail to believe that someone cannot hear the changes made beit good or bad !


you are entitled to your belief about the transformative qualities of audio cables but that doesn't make those who do not happen to share it mistaken or trolls. this is an inherently subjective pursuit after all.


----------



## chimney189

Hello everyone,
Has anyone compared the V2+ to the Burson Soloist SL mk2?


----------



## EternalChampion

chimney189 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Has anyone compared the V2+ to the Burson Soloist SL mk2?



If I had to write a comparison now, my faint memory would not help at all.  They were both in my possession for a brief interval a few years ago and I made the comparison in March 2018 in the SL MK2 appreciation thread. 

Given how scalability works in audio, V2 is definitely a big jump ahead.


----------



## devilboy

Has anyone compared the conductor V2 + versus the pass labs hpa-1?
I must be out of my mind right now but I'm just wondering....


----------



## Bastianpp

chimney189 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Has anyone compared the V2+ to the Burson Soloist SL mk2?


Inlistened 1 year ago, by the memory the most important diference was the soundstage(x,y,z), in this case the X direction was huge.
Also is more trasparent and dynamic.


----------



## Milan01 (Aug 16, 2019)

Burson conductor 3 :





https://bursonaudio.us19.list-manag...aa5ca752488f3c8b08&id=e549fc3329&e=9b0c5ee6a5

I would like to know how it sounds compared to my original Burson conductor...


----------



## up late

yep, and there is already a thread for it


----------



## Milan01

Oh ok I did not know, thank you!


----------



## up late

no worries


----------



## devilboy

Frankly, it's an ugly unit.


----------



## raoultrifan

up late said:


> yep, and there is already a thread for it



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new...wpc-head-amp-preamp-changeable-opamps.912911/


----------



## filip sebastian

devilboy said:


> Frankly, it's an ugly unit.


Yap....it's not too pretty.....
I use Conductor V2+ with HD800 and it is a great combination for classical and jazz.But not for vocal and acoustic guitar,like Allen Taylor or Eva Cassidy.
So i ask you,what do you use for this kind of music: Audeze,AKG K812 Pro ?


----------



## raoultrifan

Come'on guys...it's not ugly, it's like a new born kid when you see him for the first time. 

Seriously, the device is definitely bigger and prettier than it looks in the pics, so let's follow the dedicated thread for news about its look.


----------



## up late

i prefer the volume knob on the conductor 3.  burson appears to have abandoned their audio purist "less is more" approach with the introduction of the conductor 3. making "upgradeable op amps" a feature of their new flagship model continues burson's promotion of "op amp rolling", which began with the introduction of the play.


----------



## raoultrifan

Schiit has its own solid-state tubes for rolling inside their valve headamps, so I guess it's 50% marketing and 50% willingness to change sound flavor for their customers, even if by a very small margin. I personally like the idea of opamps rolling, even if I'm aware of the increased costs.

In my case the opamps rolling "virus" started >5 years back with the ASUS Essence One.


----------



## filip sebastian

I have a problem with the V2 + model.  I hear background noise on both RCA inputs, instead the DAC output is dead silent.  I have quality power cables, current filter and separate power supply for amplifier and source, an Ayon Cd7's.  The headphones are HD800.  Does anyone know what this could cause?


----------



## raoultrifan

Usually, up to 60% of volume, the background noise on PRE-Out should not be higher than DAC-Out. Connect HD800 directly to CV2+ and test.

However, it's not clear the exact setup you use, although not clear if this suddenly started to happen now or it was also happening in the past too.


----------



## Andy71

Hi all owners Conductor V2 +. I also own this excellent headphones amp. In recent days, I have been experiencing such a problem. When I turn on the device and start playing the CD, so it takes about 10 minutes until it starts playing in the headphones sound. I wrote to Burson, I have no answer yet. Have any of you encountered this problem? Thank you for your answers.


----------



## raoultrifan

No issues yet, but might worth telling us your entire audio setup (player, input used etc).

Also, try from a different computer, preferable an Ubuntu or Mac for this test.


----------



## Andy71

The unit is connected to a hi-fi system. When I start playing from both speakers and headphones, the sound comes right away. The earphones do not start to sound until after about 10 minutes. This only happens when the device starts. Then there is no problem during listening. Connection is via input 1 - RCA.


----------



## dfarina

I just picked up a used Cv2+ off eBay,hope it works well with my LCD-2.2 pre-fazor.From what I understand the non + versions have a 4w amp and the + versions have the 8w amp?Pretty sure I have the 8w version,although that number falls rapidly with more ohms it should be a good match for my power hungry headphones?


----------



## peter123

dfarina said:


> I just picked up a used Cv2+ off eBay,hope it works well with my LCD-2.2 pre-fazor.From what I understand the non + versions have a 4w amp and the + versions have the 8w amp?Pretty sure I have the 8w version,although that number falls rapidly with more ohms it should be a good match for my power hungry headphones?



I'm pretty sure that the amp section is identical on both. The + has the dac module that the basic one doesn't have. It should be able to drive 99% of all headphones that exist.


----------



## raoultrifan

I think V1 (https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/conductor/) had 2 x 4W amps inside, while V2 (https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/conductor-v2/) and V2+ (https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/conductor-v2+/) have 2 x 8W. I actually measured about 9W/ch. here https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/burson-audio-conductor-v2.21385/reviews on my CV2+, so quite a beefy amplifier inside.


----------



## dfarina

What he said


----------



## Bastianpp

hello
im using my pc -> cv2+ -> nad c355 -> speakers, what's the difference between pre out and dac out? pre out sound more loud
Ty


----------



## augustr

Bastianpp said:


> hello
> im using my pc -> cv2+ -> nad c355 -> speakers, what's the difference between pre out and dac out? pre out sound more loud
> Ty



DAC-out is fixed volume, pre-out is variable volume, used to feed power amps or self-powered speakers.


----------



## Bastianpp (Oct 11, 2020)

My speakers are passive, i can move the volume with bouth, dac out and pre out
but the pre out can sound really loud, like 30 or 40 steps of difference between both


----------



## raoultrifan

Bastianpp said:


> hello
> im using my pc -> cv2+ -> nad c355 -> speakers, what's the difference between pre out and dac out? pre out sound more loud
> Ty


Both DAC-Out and Pre-Out have their volume adjustable from the same knob. DAC-Out has a max. output level a bit higher than 3V RMS, while Pre-Out has over 10V RMS.
Dac-Out has a lower background noise, so I recommend you to use this one to connect it to the amplifier (around 72% is the 2V RMS, so don't pass this volume reading).
You might find some more details on my review; link's on previous page.


----------



## Bastianpp

what happen if i pass 72%? for my luck i'm at 50 - 65  now xD


----------



## raoultrifan

Well, your external amplifier might not like an input voltage higher than 2V RMS, but you can double check this by reading amp's datasheet. Usually you don't need more than 2V RMS to "attack" an external amplifier, so this is why I recommend you to not pass the 72 marking if connected to DAC-Out of the CV2+.


----------



## Bastianpp (Oct 11, 2020)

here is the datasheet of my amp http://www.bm.rs/Oglasi/NAD-355BEE.pdf
can you tell me please if 2 or 3 vrms is better?, i'm already has been using the dac out in 99 all the time xD


the datasheet said ''  Maximum input signal 6V  '', so if i put 3vrms or 2vrms it's pretty fine.. also i can use the pre amp but only at 60 or something like that? XD


----------



## raoultrifan

" Input sensitivity (rated output into 8 Ω) 940mV ", so even with 1V this amp will have enough juice. As I don't see a max. input sensitivity for the power amp and with 0.94V this amp can get to it's max. potential @8Ohms, I still think that passing 2V RMS makes no sense.


----------



## Bastianpp (Oct 12, 2020)

Thank you !
I will test if i have better sound quality result turn up the volume in the amp and set at 72 the burson

The burson at 33-50 it's something like 1vrms i think, but i need to push volume so much and speaker doesn't get louder XDD i think 72 suit much better..


----------



## Dogmatrix

Bastianpp said:


> Thank you !
> I will test if i have better sound quality result turn up the volume in the amp and set at 72 the burson
> 
> The burson at 33-50 it's something like 1vrms i think, but i need to push volume so much and speaker doesn't get louder XDD i think 72 suit much better..


Experimenting with this is very safe you will hear very obvious distortion when you overdrive the amp long before any damage to components could occur


----------



## raoultrifan

At 99% the CV2+ will have at *DAC-out* voltage a bit over *3V RMS*, so probably the input stage of the connected external amplifier will start to distort.

Important thing is to not pass over 55% on the CV2+ if the amplifier is connected to *PRE-out*, because at 99% it will deliver over 10V RMS and most amplifiers are compatible with "line-level" input sensitivity (usually between 0.7 and 2.2V RMS). The PRE-out should only be used in studio environments or by people that really need a higher amplification for the I/II analogue inputs (or int special applications, different than our domestic Hi-Fi equipment).


----------



## Bastianpp

in dac out i don't hear any distortion at 72 or 99, but at the same voltage the pre out and dac out should sound the same ?


----------



## raoultrifan

With regular line-level external amplifiers just use DAC-out and try not passing the 72 marking on CV2+.
Do not search for the best sound to your ears, try digging the specs a bit more and don't overdrive your external amplifier's input stage.


----------



## raoultrifan

Bastianpp said:


> in dac out i don't hear any distortion at 72 or 99, but at the same voltage the pre out and dac out should sound the same ?


At the exact same voltage of 2V RMS (about 72 marking on DAC-out and around 55 marking on PRE-out) the background noise on PRE-out will be a bit higher. This is very easy to compare if you have sensitive 4-Ohms speakers and a very low-noise external amplifier (e.g.: Direct input). You will notice a slightly hiss when PRE-out is connected vs. the DAC-out.

However, the THD will be better on PRE-out, while THD+N will be slightly better on DAC-out relative to 2V RMS (due to the higher noise from PRE-out). The slight increase in noise from PRE-out is normal, due to a 5-6 times more amplification than DAC-out, so this is not a lowlight, it's actually a highlight.


----------



## dfarina

I have had a couple days to play with my V2+ with my LCD-2 pre fazor cans.Im finding the Dac section to be a little to cold and sterile,maybe I’m just not used to this much detail but it’s just not enjoyable to me.Using the amp section with my modi multibit gives me a better listen,smoother and more pleasant on the ears.I will go back and forth over the next week,hoping I can convince myself the v2+ Dac sounds better so I can go with my intended plan of having a simple all in one box,but at this stage it’s not looking that way.


----------



## raoultrifan

On my CV2+ the THD+N across entire audible band is pretty close to 100dB with my LCD-2F connected, so the output sound is perfectly transparent, without any frequency modification and a very "low-footprint" harmonic profile.

Modi multibit is not perfectly neutral and it's output sound is enriched in harmonics (check ASR forum measurements for a better understanding).


----------



## dfarina (Oct 21, 2020)

No doubt u are correct in everything u stated above,but I have to go in the direction of what my ears like the best.I am hoping over time they will agree with you!!!


----------



## raoultrifan

Total respect mate, this is why tube sound is warm and pleasant, because of the harmonic profile. 
It's good that we can try before we buy, but it's also good to see that several measurements are done by many reviewers.


----------



## dfarina

Yea,unfortunately almost everything I purchase is used without audition.This is a nice unit,can be had for a good price on the used market,just not sure if its my flavor.I will give it a couple weeks.


----------



## xoxiax

Hi friends, after a year i'm considering two options for my audeze lcd2-c: 

1) Selling them, as i'm always missing on them some clarity and air (although loving their, let's say, meaty, carnal sound)
2) Buying a Burson amp, as many people say they have the best synergy with Audezes.

Then my question is, has it got any sense paying today 500 € for a used Burson Conductor SL 9018? Will it provide me what i'm missing in my Audezes?

Or newer amps will do better?. In other words, is a 1500$ dac/amp form 2013 still better than a 500€ new one?

I haven't found an specific thread on that exact model i'm asking about, so you are my last hope (and please accept my apologies if there is some info i missed in old threads, i've sincerely searched for it...).

Thanks in advance for your answers!


----------



## raoultrifan (Jun 21, 2021)

These headphones are lacking mid-trebles, where the clarity goes: https://www.rtings.com/headphones/1-4/graph#691/3992. A bit of EQ might help, but will not make a big difference with a pair of headphones that simply don't reproduce these freqs.


----------



## bpiotrow13

dfarina said:


> I have had a couple days to play with my V2+ with my LCD-2 pre fazor cans.Im finding the Dac section to be a little to cold and sterile,maybe I’m just not used to this much detail but it’s just not enjoyable to me.Using the amp section with my modi multibit gives me a better listen,smoother and more pleasant on the ears.I will go back and forth over the next week,hoping I can convince myself the v2+ Dac sounds better so I can go with my intended plan of having a simple all in one box,but at this stage it’s not looking that way.


When I used CV2+ with Audeze lcd2f the DAC section was indeed cold and sterile, but especially so when I used burson as a DAC with external amplifier. However, when I used burson as a combo (i.e. playing as DAC and amp) it was quite smooth. If I used external smoother DAC connected to burson it was even smoother. Dac is based on sabre so a bit clinical sonding is no surprise but my impression was it was balanced with the amp section.


----------



## bpiotrow13

dfarina said:


> Yea,unfortunately almost everything I purchase is used without audition.This is a nice unit,can be had for a good price on the used market,just not sure if its my flavor.I will give it a couple weeks.


same with me I am also tube head and like warmer sound. Burson cv2+ is one of the smoothest solid state amps I have heard. It was warmer than Woo Audio amps I have heard.


----------



## buson160man (Oct 26, 2021)

bpiotrow13 said:


> same with me I am also tube head and like warmer sound. Burson cv2+ is one of the smoothest solid state amps I have heard. It was warmer than Woo Audio amps I have heard.


_ I am not that well versed on the older conductor models. I have had a ha-160 for quite awhile . I have a pair of the pre fazor audeze lcd-2s and it is not the most revealing headphone on the upper frequencies. Plus it is very uncomfortable to have on your head for anything more than a cd or two at the most. Like putting your head in a vise. I am a early adopter of the conductor 3 ref (unbalanced) and initially I was happy about its sound but these days I am using my AKG 712 headphones as my primary listening phones. They are for one way more revealing at the top than the Audeze lcd-2. Plus they are much more revealing in the soundstage area than the LCD-2. They do not have as much bottom as the Audeze or are not as warm in the midrange but as a whole the AKG 712 is way more neutral. But I got away from my originally intended point. Getting back to the sound of the Coduuctor 3 ref  . I noticed after awhile that there was a electronic signature to the sound of the headphone amplifier section of the conductor 3 ref that after reconfiguring the conductor 3 as dac only and hooking it up to my older burson ha-160 was clearly revealed. After a lot of comparison I determined that the electronic signature of the headphone amp section in the conductor 3 ref headphone section is the result of switching power supply design that burson uses in the new design. I much prefer the sound of their older Ha-160 headphone amp which uses a analogue power supply design. It has a more analog like presentation that the conductor 3 lacks. The conductor 3 has more power but the amplifier in the HA-160 had plenty of power to drive all my phones easily. The only bad thing about the older burson is the gradations of level on the volume control . They could be more steps and smaller gradations in level. Sometimes one step up is too loud when the level is too low in the present setting. You do have to exercise the control to keep the contacts clean on the attenuator. I am curious about the sound of the conductor virtuoso v2 sound which uses a analogue power supply design.                    I  Would not mind hearing it. The conductor 3 ref dac is working wonderfully in that configuration(dac only)._


----------



## bpiotrow13

buson160man said:


> Getting back to the sound of the Coduuctor 3 ref . I noticed after awhile that there was a electronic signature to the sound of the headphone amplifier section of the conductor 3 ref that after reconfiguring the conductor 3 as dac only and hooking it up to my older burson ha-160 was clearly revealed.


Interesting this is because power supply. A lot of people says older bursons were more analog.


----------



## up late

i really can't fault my cv2+ although i continue to eye the cma800i for no good reason. the cv2+ sounds good, looks good, is simple to operate and has been trouble free ime.


----------



## bpiotrow13

up late said:


> i really can't fault my cv2+ although i continue to eye the cma800i for no good reason. the cv2+ sounds good, looks good, is simple to operate and has been trouble free ime.


It is called "audio nervosa" I liked my cv2+ but sold it because wanted to try some tube amps


----------



## up late

i suppose so and i also have a tube amp


----------



## bpiotrow13

up late said:


> i suppose so and i also have a tube amp


But I miss cv2+


----------



## buson160man (Oct 29, 2021)

I also have   a tube headphone amp the Rogue RH-5 which I was very happy about. I had made some big changes in my set up purchasing the PS audio power strip conditioner and the shunyata plug in filter for filtering noise. Then I purchased the Harmonic tech ac 10 Fantasy IEC power cord and used it to feed the PS audio power strip. I was really happy with the results once the Harmonic Tech cord broke in. I was using my rogue Rh-5 single ended with my AKG 712 headphone . When I was using my old Burson Ha-160 I had a different power strip. So out of curiosity I dragged out my Burson HA-160 and plugged it into the PS Audio strip conditioner. Wow the Burson sounded so much better than before. After using my Rogue Rh-5 which is a pretty good headphone amp in its own right I had been pretty happy with the sound. But when I hooked up the Burson to the new strip I was shocked at how much better it sounded. I had not expected it to compete with Rogue but I have to say my expectations were far surpassed. The Burson is giving my new and much more expensive Rogue Rh-5 some serious competition . Not bad for a ten year old design. In fact the burson is way better in the bass department and has better dynamics and has lower noise than the Rogue. Surprising for a 700 dollar amp compared to the rogue which is 2499.


----------



## bpiotrow13

buson160man said:


> I also have   a tube headphone amp the Rogue RH-5 which I was very happy about. I had made some big changes in my set up purchasing the PS audio power strip conditioner and the shunyata plug in filter for filtering noise. Then I purchased the Harmonic tech ac 10 Fantasy IEC power cord and used it to feed the PS audio power strip. I was really happy with the results once the Harmonic Tech cord broke in. I was using my rogue Rh-5 single ended with my AKG 712 headphone . When I was using my old Burson Ha-160 I had a different power strip. So out of curiosity I dragged out my Burson HA-160 and plugged it into the PS Audio strip conditioner. Wow the Burson sounded so much better than before. After using my Rogue Rh-5 which is a pretty good headphone amp in its own right I had been pretty happy with the sound. But when I hooked up the Burson to the new strip I was shocked at how much better it sounded. I had not expected it to compete with Rogue but I have to say my expectations were far surpassed. The Burson is giving my new and much more expensive Rogue Rh-5 some serious competition . Not bad for a ten year old design. In fact the burson is way better in the bass department and has better dynamics and has lower noise than the Rogue. Surprising for a 700 dollar amp compared to the rogue which is 2499.


I guess not all new products are better than old ones. The main driver for producers is sometimes not improvement but making people to buy new products. I have an impression that burson cv2 is not worse than cv3


----------



## buson160man

bpiotrow13 said:


> I guess not all new products are better than old ones. The main driver for producers is sometimes not improvement but making people to buy new products. I have an impression that burson cv2 is not worse than cv3


I never having heard the virtuoso model am curious about how it sounds myself. It does have a  bigger analog power supply than the ha-160. But I am pretty sure the newer ess sabre 9038 dac chip is better sounding than the older 9018 chip that is in the conductor 2. But  I am curious about how the headphone amp section of the virtuoso 2 sounds.


----------



## Strat1117

I know I’m a little late to this party, and I did browse through this 85 page thread enough to understand the practical differences between pre-out and dac-out (and to realize, much to my dismay, that the original head-fi reviewer was DEAD WRONG in stating that the dac-out was fixed volume), but I still don’t understand the purpose of two variable outs, albeit with different specs and the need to unplug your headphones in order to use pre out. I’m trying to integrate the unit into my existing stereo system, with a 200 wpc Plinius integrated amp at its heart. The lack of a fixed output signal post dac seems like a curious choice and, certainly, creates an unnecessarily complicated interface in my situation. Is there a reason why @Burson B chose this method?  I feel like I am missing something. Anyway, while the headphone amp is lovely and a no-brainer, any advice for integrating this wonderful dac as a source in my stereo system (integrated amp and speakers) would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks. 

Neil


----------



## jellofund

Strat1117 said:


> I know I’m a little late to this party, and I did browse through this 85 page thread enough to understand the practical differences between pre-out and dac-out (and to realize, much to my dismay, that the original head-fi reviewer was DEAD WRONG in stating that the dac-out was fixed volume), but I still don’t understand the purpose of two variable outs, albeit with different specs and the need to unplug your headphones in order to use pre out. I’m trying to integrate the unit into my existing stereo system, with a 200 wpc Plinius integrated amp at its heart. The lack of a fixed output signal post dac seems like a curious choice and, certainly, creates an unnecessarily complicated interface in my situation. Is there a reason why @Burson B chose this method?  I feel like I am missing something. Anyway, while the headphone amp is lovely and a no-brainer, any advice for integrating this wonderful dac as a source in my stereo system (integrated amp and speakers) would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Neil


Not sure if you caught this post but might at least offer a manual work around. I rarely use the DAC out and could have sworn it was fixed myself!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-burson-conductor-v2-and-v2.798772/post-15913303


----------



## Strat1117

jellofund said:


> Not sure if you caught this post but might at least offer a manual work around. I rarely use the DAC out and could have sworn it was fixed myself!
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-burson-conductor-v2-and-v2.798772/post-15913303


Thank you.  I did catch that, so I understand the factual difference between the two, but I still fail to understand why @Burson B left out a fixed dac out in favor of the variable dac out (which, btw, has a 25 ohm impedance making it an automatic impedance mismatch with just about anything you’d hook it up to). I’m sure there’s an explanation, but it eludes me and, from my perspective, the conspicuous absence of a fixed out makes it an unnecessarily and unfortunately inelegant kludge to incorporate into a full-blown, living room stereo system (as opposed to a desktop).  I have to use the pre-out to get enough volume out of my speakers, and, perforce, I have to unplug the headphones too (something I’ve never been in the habit of doing).  It works, but it’s clumsy to say the least. I was hoping someone had a better idea. 

Thanks again. 

NSC


----------



## 18inch

Strat1117 said:


> Thank you.  I did catch that, so I understand the factual difference between the two, but I still fail to understand why @Burson B left out a fixed dac out in favor of the variable dac out (which, btw, has a 25 ohm impedance making it an automatic impedance mismatch with just about anything you’d hook it up to). I’m sure there’s an explanation, but it eludes me and, from my perspective, the conspicuous absence of a fixed out makes it an unnecessarily and unfortunately inelegant kludge to incorporate into a full-blown, living room stereo system (as opposed to a desktop).  I have to use the pre-out to get enough volume out of my speakers, and, perforce, I have to unplug the headphones too (something I’ve never been in the habit of doing).  It works, but it’s clumsy to say the least. I was hoping someone had a better idea.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> NSC


I use the preout aswell, ive tried both many times and the preout always seemed more lively whereas the dac out is more sterile sounding! So from my understand i believe the preout goes through a different output stage.. i think everyone should use that for the full potential of this amazing device! I think i would use the dac out only if i had a good, dedicated preamp in my setup!


----------



## raoultrifan

Strat1117 said:


> Thank you.  I did catch that, so I understand the factual difference between the two, but I still fail to understand why @Burson B left out a fixed dac out in favor of the variable dac out (which, btw, has a 25 ohm impedance making it an automatic impedance mismatch with just about anything you’d hook it up to). I’m sure there’s an explanation, but it eludes me and, from my perspective, the conspicuous absence of a fixed out makes it an unnecessarily and unfortunately inelegant kludge to incorporate into a full-blown, living room stereo system (as opposed to a desktop).  I have to use the pre-out to get enough volume out of my speakers, and, perforce, I have to unplug the headphones too (something I’ve never been in the habit of doing).  It works, but it’s clumsy to say the least. I was hoping someone had a better idea.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> NSC


Implementing a fixed-out volume means a dedicate preamplification/gain stage, while CV2+ has one one preamp which is the integrated chip itself which has the input pins connected to the DAC chip and the output pins are connected to the input stage of the headphones amplifier.

RME and Benchmark guys are offering > 9V RMS DAC-output as well, for compatibility with some studio devices. In the case of CV2+ the PRE-Out is tied to the headphones-out, something common actually.


----------



## Strat1117 (Feb 8, 2022)

raoultrifan said:


> Implementing a fixed-out volume means a dedicate preamplification/gain stage, while CV2+ has one one preamp which is the integrated chip itself which has the input pins connected to the DAC chip and the output pins are connected to the input stage of the headphones amplifier.
> 
> RME and Benchmark guys are offering > 9V RMS DAC-output as well, for compatibility with some studio devices. In the case of CV2+ the PRE-Out is tied to the headphones-out, something common actually.


Yes, I get that, thank you. I suppose my issue boils down to the lack of a fixed out which, given the existence of the pre out, seems like an odd choice on Bursons part. But I am looking at it from the perspective of using the dac as a source in a stereo system. I suppose there is some other use for the variable dac out in computer audio, that I don’t understand. In further reading, more than one reviewer had the same complaint and/or incorrectly assumed that the dac out was fixed volume which, in my opinion and theirs, would make much more obvious sense.  Either way, it seems the CV2+ is just not a good match for a home audio system (as opposed to a desktop system) which is a shame, because it is certainly built to high end audio standards, both physically and sonically.


----------



## 18inch

But what makes a fixed volume dac out better though for home audio system? Cant u just set the volume on the cv2+ to level your system with ur needs and then forget about it, it comes down to the same thing and if anything thats actually more versatile than a fixed output!


----------



## jellofund (Feb 8, 2022)

I'd imagine it's one of convenience foremost. Having to set the volume  (72 on the dial) to get 2Vrms and then dial it back down whenever you want to use headphones us likely a hassle and there's the risk you forget to do so l

That said having a fixed line out providing the equivalent 2Vrms wouldn't resolve the issue Strat117 has, which if I understand it correctly is more a lack of volume when feeding his speaker system.


----------



## headyhead

Sorry if I missed some obvious posts - has anyone here compared Conductor versions directly, how does the Conductor V2+ hold up against the 3R? Thanks


----------



## raoultrifan

I remember I did an A/B test between CV2+ and C3/C3X (had them both) on Head-Fi and I couldn't find any noticeable differences. Of course, with really power-hungry headphones C3/C3X will win due to a higher output power.


----------



## up late

^ that was also my experience when i used both units to compare the diana v2 and utopia


----------



## up late (May 23, 2022)

most definitely not the latest or greatest but i recently had the opportunity to audition the questyle cma 800i at home and compare it to my cv2+. like the cv2+, the cma 800i is an aio dac/amp/preamp and i have coveted it for years. the cma 800i's build quality, fit and finish is superb, although the frosted surface appears to be prone to marking. the cma 800i is sleeker and a couple of kilograms lighter than the brawnier cv2+.

as for the sound, while the differences in presentations between both units were subtle to my ears, there was nothing about how the cma 800i paired with my headphones that i preferred to the cv2+. and while i lurved the feel of the cma 800i's potentiometer, it had too much gain, thereby restricting the useable range of the volume control with my dynamic headphones. so it has been returned to the dealer. i am glad that i could finally satisfy my curiosity (and end my obsession) after all of this time. i still think that it's a lovely piece of audio kit but as is often the case in this hobby, 'the grass isn't always greener on the other side'.


----------



## jerick70

up late said:


> most definitely not the latest or greatest but i recently had the opportunity to audition the questyle cma 800i at home and compare it to my cv2+. like the cv2+, the cma 800i is an aio dac/amp/preamp and i have coveted it for years. the cma 800i's build quality, fit and finish is superb, although the frosted surface appears to be prone to marking. the cma 800i is sleeker and a couple of kilograms lighter than the brawnier cv2+.
> 
> as for the sound, while the differences in presentations between both units were subtle to my ears, there was nothing about how the cma 800i paired with my headphones that i preferred to the cv2+. and while i lurved the feel of the cma 800i's potentiometer, it had too much gain, thereby restricting the useable range of the volume control with my dynamic headphones. so it has been returned to the dealer. i am glad that i could finally satisfy my curiosity (and end my obsession) after all of this time. i still think that it's a lovely piece of audio kit but as is often the case in this hobby, 'the grass isn't always greener on the other side'.


You should get a Conductor 3XR and compare.  Burson has outdone themselves with the 3 series.  I’ve owned every Conductor since Burson released them and the 3 series is by far superior IMO.


----------



## up late (May 29, 2022)

jerick70 said:


> You should get a Conductor 3XR and compare.  Burson has outdone themselves with the 3 series.  I’ve owned every Conductor since Burson released them and the 3 series is by far superior IMO.


as i posted on the previous page, i did briefly compare the 3xr to the cv2+ and my impression aligned with @raoultrifan's (also on the previous page) in that i didn't hear a noticeable difference, let alone a 'far superior' improvement in audio quality. and as my headphones have single-ended connectors, i have no need for a balanced headphone output. plus the new design doesn't particularly appeal to me aesthetically so there is no compelling reason for me to consider 'upgrading'.


----------

